# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Сценки и пьесы к 8 Марта и Дню матери

## ЛВ

Мини-сценка на Новый год, а лучше-на 8 марта.
Заяц ведёт зайчиху чопорно и важно, как в "ПОЛОНЕЗЕ". Водит по кругу, не сводя с неё взгляда.А она-величаво и кокетливо.

Вед. или реб.: Белый заяц шёл по лесу!
Вёл зайчиху, как принцессу!
До верхушек длинных ушек
Заяц был в неё влюблён!
Но собраться и признаться
Всё не мог решиться он!

Зайцы останавливаются,заяц начинает чесать затылок и закидывать многозначительно взгляд на потолок.

Правда. заяц понимал
Что в пути молчать неловко!
Просто он слова искал..............
......А когда нашёл, сказал:

Заяц:   Ты-такая...Ты-такая!!! Ты-такая!!!!!!!!!...........
...........Как........морковка!!!!!!!!!

Чем младше будут ваши зайцы, тем прикольней смотрится!

----------

kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), linker_59 (28.12.2020), Mandarinka-79 (07.01.2019), Tony555-55 (22.02.2016), zilena (01.03.2018), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## ЛВ

Девочки-лёгкая идейка к 8 марта.....

Включаете всем известную "Бабушки-старушки"....и инсценируете её.

На куплет .....сидят бабки (девочки в соответствующих костюмах), грызут семечки, вяжут, плетут макроме, натирают суставы,вышивают, читают журнал "здоровье". через пенсне или лупу.........

На припев резко заглядываются на проходящую мимо них девочку (разодеть.....каблуки, сумочка. зонт. плеер, сотовый)показывают пальцами, шепчутся, осуждают...вытаращивают глаза....сплетничают....

В конце песни сами бабки достают зеркало, сотовые, журналы глянцевые,лак для ногтей, жвачку и т.д.

Танцуют свободно, а девочка таращиться в удивлении ни них.....или танцует с ними, как тренер......

Главное, как вы сами понимаете, театрально разыграть всё. 

Можно участкового добавить, который свистнет им в конце песни , они на него замахают в ярости, он убежит...

Я ставила этот танец....и у меня в последний день воображулька заболела.....А девчонки так в роль вошли, атрибуты принесли, что на заменить её никто ни в какую не соглашался...
.Пришлось самой ходить мимо бабок, а они сплетничали.....а потом ведущая ходила мимо......


У подъезда кто сидит
Целый день обычно.
Кто на нас всегда сердит
И ворчит привычно.
Кто ругает снег за снег,
Дождь за дождь ругает,
И конечно, лучше всех все на свете знает.
И конечно, лучше всех все на свете знает!
Припев:
Бабушки, бабушки, бабушки-старушки,
Бабушки, бабушки, ушки на макушке.
Бабушки, бабушки, мы вас уважаем,
Только, как вас понять — мы, увы, не знаем,
Только, как вас понять — мы, увы, не знаем! 

Кто когда к кому пришел,
Кто чего нарушил,
Все известно наперед
Бабушкам-старушкам.
Покачают головой
Строго и сурово,
И боится их порой даже участковый.
И боится их порой даже участковый!
Припев.

----------

kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), natavita74 (15.01.2016), Иринка Бафф (25.01.2022), Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## ЛВ

Шутки-малютки на 8 марта.

МАМА: Кто за столик хочет сесть?СЫН: Я!
МАМА: Кто варенье хочет съесть?СЫН: Я!
МАМА: А кто будет мыть посуду?
СЫН: Пусть теперь ответит Люда! А то все я, да я!



Ребята инсценируют стихотворение Е. Серовой "Художник", - см. сб.: Смех да веселье. Л.: Музыка, 1974.
МАЛЬЧИК:
Полдня рисовал я красавца-коня,
И все за рисунок хвалили меня.
Сначала мне мама сказала словечко:
МАМА:
Чудесная, Мишенька, вышла... овечка!
МАЛЬЧИК:
Но с тем же рисунком я к папе пошел,
И папа сказал мне:
ПАПА:
Отличный козел!
МАЛЬЧИК:
Потом похвалила малышка сестренка:
СЕСТРА:
Ты очень хорошего сделал ... котенка.
МАЛЬЧИК:
И братец мой старший меня похвалил,
Зевнул и сказал:
БРАТ:
Неплохой крокодил!

----------

verazalit (20.02.2019), Валентина Сысуева (20.01.2018), Иринка Бафф (25.01.2022), Смурная цыпа (02.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## ya-more

Вот ещё такой милый вариант "Ушек-неслушек"
*Инсценировка для утренника 8 марта  «Ушки-неслушки»*Участвуют дети: БАБУШКА, МАМА,ПАПА,КСЮШКА
(Стоит столик, за столом сидят бабушка, мама, рядом стоит Ксюшка)
Бабушка: У меня есть внучка Ксюшка, у неё неслушки-ушки.
                  Ушки Ксюшки не болят, ушки Ксюшкины хитрят.
(Из-за кулис выходит ПАПА в шляпе, с портфелем)
Папа: Встречайте! С работы ваш папа пришёл! А ну-ка, жена, накрывай-ка на стол!
           Здравствуй, дочурка, постой-ка, послушай, дай мне, пожалуйста, тапочки, Ксюша.
Ксюшка: Папа, ты разве не знаешь? У Ксюшки ушки не слышат, они же – неслушки!
Папа: Очень печально, что дочка больна! Видно придётся нам вызвать врача!
Мама: Скоро обедать! Осталось немножко!  Ксюша, готовь-ка тарелки и ложки.
Ксюшка: Мама, ты разве не знаешь? У Ксюшки ушки не слышат, они же – неслушки!
Мама: Очень печально, что дочка больна, видно придётся нам вызвать врача!
Бабушка: Врач нам не нужен! Даю я вам слово – будет сейчас наша Ксюша здорова!
                   Как же я недоглядела! Я очки куда-то дела!
                   Внучка, Ксюша, помоги! Бабушке очки найди!
Ксюшка: Бабушка, разве не знаешь? У Ксюшки ушки не слышат, они же – неслушки!
Бабушка: Жалко! А я собиралась спросить,-  что же на праздник тебе подарить?
                   Может машину купить заводную, или красивую куклу большую!
Ксюшка (с восторгом): Куклу, бабуля, куклу хочу!   Я её петь и плясать научу!
Бабушка: Что ты сказала? Ни капли не слышу…
Ксюшка (громко): КУКЛУ БОЛЬШУЮ! С ГЛАЗАМИ, КАК ВИШНИ!
Бабушка: Нет, не хотят  слышать ушки мои, словно заложены ватой они!
Ксюшка( кричит) : КУКЛУ БОЛЬШУЮ! В ЦВЕТНОМ САРАФАНЕ! 
                                 С ДЛИННЫМИ, БЕЛЫМИ ВОЛОСАМИ!
Бабушка: Нет, не хотят  слышать ушки мои, словно заложены ватой они!
Мама и папа: Так и осталась хитрющая  Ксюшка 
                           В праздник без куклы – красивой игрушки!
Ксюшка: Всё поняла я, теперь мои  ушки слышат всё-всё! И зовутся – ПОСЛУШКИ!

----------

linker_59 (28.12.2020), Tasya835 (11.02.2020), гномики (16.01.2019), клариса (31.01.2018), Раиса2001 (23.02.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## vils77

*КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА* 

Действующие лица:
Ведущий
1-й ребенок
2-й ребенок
3-й ребенок
Мама
Красная Шапочка
Бабушка
Большой Волк
Маленький Волк
4 бабочки
1-я нянька
2-я нянька
Малыш
Дети

Декорация: слева лес, избушка, около избы бочка, лопата, ведра, справа домик Красной Шапочки и ее мамы. Шторы закрыты. Дети вбегают в зал, встают полукругом и поют песню "Весенняя капель".
1 ребенок:
- В доме добрыми делами занята,
Ходит по квартире доброта,
Утро доброе у нас,
Добрый день и добрый час,
Добрый вечер, ночь добра,
Было доброе вчера. 
2 ребенок:
- И откуда, спросишь ты,
В доме столько доброты?
Что от этой доброты
Приживаются цветы,
Рыбки, ежики, птенцы?

3 ребенок:
- Я тебе отвечу прямо,
Это бабушка и мама,
Всем, дарившим детям ласку 
Посвящаем эту сказку! 
Дети делятся на две линии под музыку.
Ведущий:
- В одной деревне живет славная компания,
На заре они встают,
Чаю наскоро попьют,
И встречает вся компания
Звонкой песней утро раннее,
В Припевайке весь народ
Все вместе: Припеваючи живет!
Дети танцуют танец "Макарена".
Ведущий:
- Солнце опускается,
Сказка начинается...
Занавес открывается. Мама укладывает дочку Красную Шапочку спать.
Дети поют песню "Самая хорошая".
Нас качая в колыбели,
Мамы песенки нам пели,
А теперь пора и нам
Песню спеть для наших мам.

Дети все на свете
Называют мамою –
Милую, хорошую,
Дорогую самую!

Подрастем и будем сами
Мы заботится о маме,
А пока доставим ей
Радость песенкой своей.

Дети все на свете
Называют мамою –
Милую, хорошую,
Дорогую самую!
Мама: 
- Спи, засыпай, поскорей подрастай,
Тебе шапочку свяжу я,
Тебе платьице сошью я,
Пирожков напеку,
Утром к бабушке пошлю.
Красная Шапочка:
- Улыбнется мама - ясно и тепло,
Вот уж вам и солнышко 
В комнате взошло,
С добрым утром, мамочка!
Мама:
- С добрым утром, доченька!
В путь-дорогу собирайся.
Нужно к бабушке пойти,
Ей корзинку отнести,
Доброго тебе пути.
Дает Красной Шапочке корзинку, машет вслед рукой. Занавес закрывается, пока декорация меняется на деревья, дети танцуют и поют песню "Дорожная".
Припев
Красная шапочка уходит за занавес, появляются два Волка: большой и маленький, нюхают следы.
Большой Волк:
- Красной Шапки свежий след,
Будет к вечеру обед.
Беги, лови, хватай, не медли ни минуты,
И Красной Шапки след 
с охотничьим не спутай!
Показывает: там охотничий след, а там Красной Шапочки. Маленький Волк бежит по охотничьему следу, Большой Волк хватает его за хвост:
Большой Волк:
- Да куда же ты?!
Маленький Волк:
- Ну, что опять?
Большой Волк:
- Да не туда надо бежать!
Маленький Волк:
- А куда?
Большой Волк:
- Да туда надо, туда!
Звучит музыка, волки разбегаются в разные стороны. Из за занавеса появляется Красная Шапочка.
Красная Шапочка:
- Проснулся лес, проснулся луг,
Проснулись бабочки вокруг,
Проснулись травы и цветы,
Повсюду столько красоты!
*Четыре девочки с крылышками танцуют танец "Бабочки".*
После танца встают в линию, расправляют крылышки, Красная Шапочка прячется за ними. Вбегает Маленький Волк.
Волк:
- Где тут девчонка, знаете?
Та, что с корзинкой, знаете?
Бабочки хором:
- Нет! Нет! Нет! 
Мы ничего не знаем!
Волк:
- А вы знаете, что в корзинке у девчонки
было сорок пирожков?
Шепотом: И вам достанется.
Красная Шапочка, не выдерживает такого обмана и выбегает к Волку.
Красная Шапочка:
- А вовсе и не сорок,
Не верьте вы ему!
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять и еще один, 
Всего шесть пирожков!
Волк:
- Ах, какая девочка,
Ах, какая шапочка,
Ах, какие щечки,
Ты куда путь держишь?
Красная Шапочка:
- Я иду к бабушке, спешу поздравить ее с женским праздником.
До скорого свидания, мне надо торопиться!
Волк:
- И мне надо торопиться.
Закрывается занавес, Красная Шапочка и Волк уходят, появляется Малыш, топает ногами, машет руками, за ним бегут две Няньки.
Малыш:
- Не хочу, не буду, надоели, отстаньте!
 Няньки хором:
- Скушай хоть ложечку, выпей хоть глоточек.
Малыш плачет.
 1 Нянька:
- Вот наша крошка, рыбка, птичка, 
Киска, зайка, земляничка.
2 Нянька:
- Тише, деточка, не плачь,
Принесу тебе калач.
1 Нянька:
- Или хочешь, дам игрушку,
Барабан иль погремушку.
Няньки бегут за погремушками, танцуют вокруг малыша, трещат погремушками справа, слева. Танец "С погремушками". Малыш, закрывает уши руками, затем жмется от холода.
Малыш:
- Что-то холодно мне стало,
Принесите одеяло!
Няньки бегут за одеялом, заворачивают Малыша.
Малыш:
- Жарко мне! Горю! Горю!
Разверните, говорю!
Поднялась температура,
Не поможет мне микстура.
Вентилятор принесите!
Или веером машите!
Няньки уносят одеяло, возвращаются с веером. Танцуют танец "С веером".
Малыш:
- Снова холодно мне стало,
Принесите одеяло!
Няньки:
- Ах! (падают в обморок)
Появляется Красная Шапочка, помогает Нянькам прийти в себя.
Красная Шапочка:
- Избаловали вы его,
Ведь никогда он сам
Не делал в жизни ничего
Без нянек, пап и мам!
А вдруг, страшно подумать,
Он попадет на Необитаемый Остров!
*Мальчики танцую танец "Робинзон".*
Малыш:
- А что же мне делать?
Красная Шапочка:
- Дам тебе один совет:
Старших надо уважать,
Никого не обижать,
Береги и нянь, и мам,
И что можешь, делай сам!
Малыш уходит, на сцене появляется дед Макей с винтовкой.
Красная Шапочка (взволнованно):
- Милый дедушка Макей,
Вы с винтовкою своей,
Поспешите в ту избушку,
Хочет волк там съесть старушку.
Дед Макей:
- Что трещишь ты без умолку?
Расскажи про волка толком.
Он большой?
Красная Шапочка:
- Огромный просто,
Со слона он будет ростом.
Как у крокодила пасть!
Дед Макей:
- Как бы там мне не пропасть.
Ой! Что-то сделалось с ногой,
А теперь еще с другой!
И ружьишко заржавело,
Стал я стар уже теперь,
Не боится меня зверь,
Но так быть, я помогу,
Чем могу.
Эй, друзья, скорей сюда,
Девочке грозит беда!
Выходят три мальчика, строятся в шеренгу.
Дед Макей:
- Рота, смирно! Все направо!
Поохотимся на славу!
*Четыре пары танцуют танец "Дамы и гусары".*
Открывается занавес, стол, самовар, веник, лопата, ведра. Выходит бабушка, подметает пол, накрывает на стол.
Бабушка:
- Расспросите-ка весь свет,
Будет вам один ответ - 
Нет мудрее и умнее Бабушки.
Ласковее и добрее - Бабушки.
Хоть уж волосы седые,
Но душой мы молодые,
И вообще скажу вам честно,
Бабушки - верх совершенства!
*Все встают в круг вокруг Бабушки, танцуют и поют песню "Бабушки-старушки".*
Стук в дверь.
Бабушка:
- Дерни, деточка за веревочку, дверь и откроется.
Вбегает Волк.
Бабушка:
- Здравствуй, внучка, как дела?
Я давно тебя ждала,
Как же ты похорошела,
Брюки модные надела.
Губки - бантик, нос - курносик!
Волк:
- Ты, бабуля, похудела,
Уж ты, часом, не болела?
Бабушка:
- Да, лежу весь день в постели,
И дышу я еле-еле,
Ничего весь день не ем,
Я не вкусная совсем.
Волк:
- Чего, чего, бабуля?
Бабушка:
- Да, говорю, я несчастная совсем.
А теперь пора за дело,
Вот, возьми лопатку,
Да вскопай мне грядку!
Волк (шепотом):
- Вот дело сделаю и съем ее.
Копает грядку, закончил, устал, садится на диванчик.
Бабушка:
- Некогда сидеть, постой,
Сбегай лучше за водой!
Волк бегает несколько раз с ведрами за водой. Затем падает от усталости на коленки и старается уползти.
Волк:
- Я так больше не могу,
Я уж лучше убегу.
Появляется дед Макей с помощниками и останавливает Волка:
Дед Макей:
- Лапы вверх, стоять, ни с места!
Сопротивленье бесполезно!
Окружай его, ребята,
А не то уйдет, лохматый!
Бабушка:
- Никуда он не уйдет,
У него свело живот.
Появляется Красная Шапочка и ее Мама.
Красная Шапочка (защищает волка):
- Волк, вообще, хороший малый,
По натуре он добряк,
Но воспитан был не так.
Волк:
- Да, воспитан был не так,
По натуре я добряк.
Вы меня друзья простите,
И цветы мои примите.
Достает из-за пазухи цветы и дарит по цветочку Красной Шапочке, ее Маме и Бабушке. 
Все вместе:
- Вот и сказочке конец, 
А кто слушал - молодец!
Все дети танцуют танец и поют песню "Дорожная".

----------

Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), барфен (28.12.2019), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022), Туся (23.01.2020)

----------


## Иника

*Про волшебника Оха и Дуню-ленивицу*
сказка к 8 марта. Мы ее ставили совместно с родителями группы.

Действующие лица
Волшебник Ох , Мама –взрослые. Дуня. Иван. Курочка. Цыплята. Поросята. Корова.. Мышки. Лиса. Петушок. Дунины подружки   

Сцена 1
На сцене — фрагмент избы. Дуня спит на кровати, рядом стол, накрытый к завтраку.
Петушок.   Рано-рано поутру Я кричу ку-ка-ре-ку,   | Я кричу ку-ка-ре-ку, Бужу Дуню поутру. Встает солнышко уже, Полно работы на заре. Входит мама.
Мама (обращается к Дуне). 
Дуня, доченька, вставай
Да к работе поспевай.
Петушок давно пропел,
Урожай в саду поспел,
Да не кормлена скотинка
И не подоена Милка.
Дуня.              
Да иду, иду, иду...
Как поспать еще хочу!
Мама.      Кашу съешь — и за дела,
Будь же умницей всегда.
Я ж на поле ухожу,
Только к вечеру приду. Мама уходит. 
(Дуня встает, подходит к столу, ест и приговаривает.)
Дуня.       Вкусненькая, сладенькая. (Повторяет мамины слова недовольно.)
Кашу съешь и за дела... Ох! (Вздыхает.) Все дела, дела, дела, А гулять-то мне когда? Аи, да ну работу эту. Лучше съем-ка я конфету. Ест конфету, 
дети поют песню «Как у нашей Дуни».

Сцена 2
Сцена изображает скотный двор. По нему прохаживается Дуня.
Дуня.       Да, большой у Дуни двор: Две коровы, две овцы, Петушки-молодцы, Курочки-несушки, Пестрые подружки, Желтые цыплятки, Серые утятки.
Выбегают 2 петушка и курочка с цыплятами, танцуют под веселую музыку. После танца
цыплята поют песню.
1-й цыпленок. Я похож на одуванчик,
Петушок я буду, мальчик. Все.         На кого похожи мы?
Курочка. Все вы деточки мои! Вылетает вторая курочка.
2-я курочка. Ах, наседка, ах, наседка,
Вы спешите куд-куда? 
1-я курочка. Желтой баечки купить,
Распашоночек нашить.              
Ведь без них моим цыпляткам,
Я скажу, и не прожить...
Прежде к Дуне подойду,
Пить цыплятам попрошу.
Цыплята бегут к Дуне и пищат: «Пить, пить».
Дуня.       Кыш, кыш, кыш,
Да не пищите,
Червяков в земле ищите! Цыплята убегают. 
Появляется корова.
Корова (грустно). Му... му... му...
Что-то Дуню не пойму. Корова поет песню.
Дуня (раздраженно). И цыпляток напои,
И корову подои.
Не успею глаз закрыть,
Будут вновь меня просить
Двадцать грязных поросят,
Они тоже есть хотят. Появляются поросята.
1-й поросенок. На нас, Дуня, посмотри,
До копытец мы чисты. Поют песенку «Были в баньке свинки».
2-й поросенок. Раз мы душечки, Дуняша,
Где нам вкусненькая каша? 
Дуня.       Вы замучили меня,
Всех кормить — не хватит дня.
Вон подруженьки гуляют,
В игры разные играют. Выбегают подруженьки, водят хоровод под любую народную мелодию и убегают.

Сцена 3
Дуня.       Может, в лес сейчас сходить,
Мотыльков там наловить? Слышен проигрыш свирели. Дуня берет корзинку. 
Заходит Иван.
Иван.       Будешь чья, красавица? 
Дуня.       Слова твои мне нравятся! 
Иван.       Корзиночку в руке несешь,
За грибами ты идешь? 
Дуня.       За грибами, да-да, в лес.
 Иван.       В невесты взять тебя не грех! Дуня.       В невесты... Ой!
Буду для тебя, Иван, такой... Цыплята, поросята, корова бегут к Дуне; кто хрюкает, кто пищит, кто мычит.
Дуня.       Кыш-кыш-кыш!
Пошли, а ну... Как я всех вас не люблю! 
Иван (удивленно, затем решительно). Что я слышу, вот так да, Ты ленива,  вижу я. Жену такую не хочу, Я другую поищу! 
Иван уходит.
Цыплята (укоризненно).
Ты ленива и горда! И капризная всегда! Посмотри со стороны, На кого похожа ты!
Игра «Раздень меня».
Дуня (расстроенная). И вы надо мной смеяться? 
Появляется волшебник Ох.
Волшебник Ох. Кто меня сюда позвал? Кто же громко «ох» сказал/ 
Дуня (испуганно). Ой! Ты кто?
Обегает Дуню, останавливается с другой стороны
Правду, правду говорю, Хочешь, в кошку превращу?  Жизнь у кошек — просто рай, Ладно, в кошку превращай! 
Волшебник Ох (колдует). Фаю, лаю, маю, гаю -Дуню в кошку превращаю...
Дуня.
Дуня. Мяу-мяу...
Заходит мама.
Мама (замечает кошку).
Дуня, дочка, дверь закрой!
Это что за зверь такой? 
Дуня (взволнованно, обращаясь к зрителям)
Меня мама не узнала,
Промяукала я мало.
Мяу-мяу...
Мама (огорченно вздыхает).
Что-то нет моей Дуняши. Утром недоела кашу...
Обращается к кошке.
А тебя мне жаль прогнать, Будешь ты в чулане спать. Всех мышей перелови...
Задумавшись.
Где же дочку мне найти? Я к соседям загляну, Там Дуняшу поищу.
Мама уходит.
Дуня (удивленно и недовольно). Как в чулане? Почему? Спать в постельке я хочу!
Плачет, идет в чулан и там засыпает. Вбегают 3 мышки.
1-я мышка. Видно, крепко кошка спит! 2-я мышка. Сладко-сладко нос сопит! Дуня-кошка (замечает мышек). Мяу...
Мышки прячутся.
Дуня-кошка. Да не бойтесь вы меня, Подойдите все сюда! Что вы, мышки, не дрожите, Меня, мышата, веселите.
В грамзаписи звучит любая танцевальная мелодия. Мышки танцуют.
3-я мышка. Вот сырок лежит, мышата, Как поесть его я рада.
Уносят сыр. Заходит мама.
Мама (грозно, сердито обращается к кошке). Мыши съели сыр, беда! Уходи-ка от меня!
Мама уходит со сцены. 
Дуня-кошка. Мяу, мяу...
Дуня-кошка идет, голову повесила, появляется волшебник
Волшебник Ох (вкрадчиво).
Ну как, Дунюшка, дела? Как в чулане поспала?
Дуня-кошка (разочарованно).
Там не жизнь, а просто бяка,
Лучше б я была собакой!
Волшебник Ох (таинственным голосом).
Твою волю исполняю
И в собаку превращаю!
Дуня превратилась в собаку.
Дуня-собака. Гав, гав, гав...
Заходит мама.
Мама (удивленно). Ну, а это что за лай? 
Дуня-собака. В дом меня скорей впускай! 
Мама (рассматривая превращенную Дуню).
Вот еще приблудный пес,
Хвост крючком и черный нос.
Видно,  злая.
Пусть живет,
Дом,  курятник стережет.
Обращается к Дуне-собаке.
Дом, курятник сторожи, Да лису не пропусти.
Мама уходит.
Дуня-собака. Опять мама не узнала... Холодно и зябко тут, Лисы ночью кур крадут. Я лисы боюсь сама, От нее-ка спрячусь я!
Прячется. Появляется лиса.
Лиса (вкрадчивым, хитрым голосом).
С детства знает ребятня:
Нет покоя от меня,
Я тихонько подкрадусь,
Никому не покажусь!
Всех могу я обхитрить,
Мне без хитрости не жить!
Рыжим хвостиком махну —
Всех собак я обману. 
Лиса. (Ложится и притворяется спящей.)
Ах, цыплятки хороши,
Съем цыпленка от души.
Притворюсь я, будто сплю,
Одного из них схвачу.
Цыплята осторожно подходят к лисе. Она не реагирует, цыплята становятся смелыми. Один из них садится на лису, и она его хватает и уносит.
Курица (взволнованно, громко и суетливо).
Куд-куда, куд-куда Лиса цыпленка унесла? Куд-куда,  куд-куда Лиса цыпленка унесла?
Вбегает мама.
Мама (с причитанием, качает головой). Ой беда, беда, беда, Лису Жучка проспала!
Обращается к Дуне-собаке.
От меня ты вон поди, Со двора скорей уйди!
Дуня с лаем убегает и вновь появляется перед зрителями.
Дуня-собака (сердито).
Все меня не понимают.
Гав-гав-гав!
И как только не ругают,
Гав-гав-гав!
Всем сейчас я покажу —
Покусаю, накажу!
Бегает и лает. Заходит волшебник Ох.
Волшебник Ох. (Качая головой, обращается к Дуне Ты ленива и глупа, Мой урок не поняла, И тебя я проучу, В свинку мигом превращу!
Дуня превращается в свинку.
Дуня-свинка. Ой, что ты сделал?
Волшебник Ох (сердито и очень укоризненно). Раз с детства труд не любишь, Хорошей девочкой не будешь! Раз не ценишь доброту и ласку, Носи всю жизнь ты поросячью маску!
Дуня плачет. Заходит мама, следом за ней Иван.
Мама (печально). Где ты, где ты, моя Дуня? Иван (обращаясь к Дуняшиной маме).
Дочка где твоя, мамуля?
Покорила сердце мне,
Взял бы в женушки себе!
Мама (расстроенная, смотрит на Ваню).
Ваня! Дунечка пропала!
(Увидев свинку.)
Свинка как сюда попала?
Надо доченьку искать...
(Обращается к Ивану.)
А вот эту можешь взять. 
Иван (забирает Дуню-свинку с собой).
Ну, пойдем пока со мной,
Хозяин-то найдется твой.
Уходят, и Иван приводит Дуню-свинью к себе домой.
Иван. (Ласково обращается к Дуне-свинке.) Вот пришли, располагайся, Что ты,  хрюша,  не стесняйся! Я ж работать ухожу, Поздно вечером приду. Уходит.
Дуня.       Меня в дом Иван привел,
На работу сам пошел,
Ну а я не подведу,
Здесь порядок наведу! Дуня метет, стирает белье, вешает его.
Уходит за ширму.
Волшебник Ох (из-за ширмы).
Ну, скажу, пошли дела, Не узнаю Дуняшу я. Видно, Дуня поняла, Что ленивою была, Что порой была груба. 
Обращается к зрителям.
Чары снять с нее, друзья? 
Дети. Да!!! 
Волшебник Ох. Вашу волю исполняю,
Вновь в Дуняшу превращаю! Дуня выходит без маски, не зная, что она больше не свинка
Дуня (печально). Всю работу сделала, Но грущу и плачу я. Мне с Ванюшей не бывать, В свинках жизнь всю коротать!
Дети (дружно, обращаясь к Дуне). 
Ты не плачь и не грусти, Лучше в зеркальце взгляни! Дуня смотрит в зеркало.
Дуня (радостно). Что за чудо, траля-ля, Стала Дунюшкою я!
Заходят мама и Иван.
Мама (бросается к Дуне, обнимает).
Дуня, доченька, нашлась! Иван.       Мне по сердцу ты пришлась! Дуня. (Сначала обращается к маме, Ване, затем к ребятам.)
Вам потом всё расскажу,
А ребятам накажу:
Так,  как я,  не поступайте,
Маму вы не огорчайте,
Не ленитесь никогда,
Маму слушайтесь всегда.
А не то волшебник Ох
Может превратить вас в мох,
Или в веник, или в галку,
Или же в кривую палку.
Но я знаю наперед,
Будет всё наоборот!
Будем счастливо мы жить... 
Дети.       Мамочку свою любить!
Пояснения
В спектакле-сказке принимают участие не только дети, но и взрослые, которые берут на себя более сложные по сценическому воплощению роли. Однако если дети хорошо подготовлены и имеют определенный опыт в театрализованной деятельности, то они смогут разыграть содержание всей сказки вполне самостоятельно. Спектакль удобен для включения в сценарий любого праздника, тематически связанного с содержанием спектакля-сказки. Положительным является возможность участия в спектакле всех детей той или иной возрастной группы, независимо от уровня их исполнительских способностей. Наличие большого количества персонажей позволяет педагогу, учитывая актерские данные ребенка, подобрать роль для каждого участника сказки.
При подготовке спектакля «Про волшебника Оха и Дуню-ленивицу» не следует бояться оформительских трудностей. Вполне условно могут выглядеть и скотный двор с плоскостным изображением различных животных за картонной изгородью, и чулан с бутафорскими мешками зерна.
Волшебные превращения Дуни также не представляют технической сложности: на актере постоянно меняется лишь шапочка-маска (ободок с изображением кошки, собаки, свинки).                                                                                            
Обладая образным мышлением, ребенок легко дорисует в своем воображении все недостающие для той или иной сцены детали костюмов и декораций.

----------

Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), zilena (01.03.2018), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Иника

ставила несколько вариантов *сказки "Золушка",* 
но данный вариант наиболее оптимальный для утренника 8 Марта.

Музыкальная сказка по мотивам одноименного мультипликационного фильма
с использованием стихов
Действующие лица: Ведущая.  Мачеха. Лесничий - взрослые
Золушка Глашатаи 1 -я дочь 2-я дочь Фея. Мышки. Кони. Крот -   Кучер. Мальчик-ученик
Король. Королева. Принц. Стражники

Звучит сказочная мелодия. Выходит ведущая.
Ведущая. В лесу могучем и зеленом, где красовались ивы, клены. 
Жила лесничего семья: Жена и дочка малая.
Для девочки милой и солнце светило, и дрозд распевал, и медведь танцевал, 
И роза цвела. Такие дела!
Золушка поет песенку «По солнышку» (слова Н.Найденовой, музыка Н.Преображенского, см. сборник «Послушайте, малыши!». — Киев, 1968).
Ведущая. Но в дом пришла нечаянно беда, и смех исчез из леса навсегда.
Золушка (садится под деревом, рядом с отцом).
Вот солнце скрылось в вышине, без мамы будет грустно мне. (Обращается к отцу.)
Остались мы с тобой вдвоем... 
Отец (дочери). С тобою, детка, проживем. 
Они  встают  и уходят.  Звучит грозная настораживающая музыка.
Ведущая. И злющая мачеха там появилась — 
Так в доме лесничего все изменилось: 
Она обожает своих дочерей, а Золушку гонит из дома скорей.
 Для Золушки кроткой: тазы, сковородки, котлы и горшки, тычки и щелчки,
 Игла и метла — такие дела!
Выезжают на лошадях Глашатаи короля и трубят в трубы. Звучит запись музыки из кинофильма.
Слуги (громко). Внимание! Внимание! Король велел оповестить всех жителей заранее:
Скоро будет во дворце большой и шумный бал.
И счастлив будет житель тот, кого король позвал!
Слуги уезжают. Выбегают дочери мачехи. Стоит лесничий.
1-я дочь (высокомерно). Я на балу удивить всех хочу,
Для платья купите мне в лавке парчу.
2-я дочь (капризно). Мне драгоценный достаньте убор
И красное платье — по низу узор. 
Мачеха (лесничему). Пошли за модисткой, чтоб сшила нам шляпы,
Пусть будут богатыми чепчики наши.
Дочери исполняют песню «Едем на бал» (слова и музыка З.Я.Роот).
1-я дочь. (поет) Что за платье — это сон! Самый модный в нем фасон:
Рюшки, бантики, оборки. И шифон прекрасный, тонкий.
Припев:    Стала в нем красавица, Буду всем я нравиться.     
2-я дочь. (поет) Это платье для меня ярче солнечного дня: 
Мягкий бархат и с каймой, даже бантик золотой!
Припев:    Стала в нем красавица,   буду всем я нравиться.   
1-я дочь (прихорашиваясь возле зеркала). Ты, Золушка, ленту к косе привяжи. 
2-я дочь. Какую же пряжку надеть, подскажи! (Топает ножкой.)
Ведущая. Ведь в здешней округе все Золушку знали, 
И дочки, и мачеха — все понимали — у Золушки можно совета спросить:
Что нынче за мода? И как всё носить?
И локоны модно она завивала, и, как кружева приколоть понимала.
Мачеха (издевательски). Хотелось тебе бы поехать на бал?
Золушка (мечтательно). Ах, бал — это музыка, смех, карнавал! 
Конечно, хотелось!
Мачеха (машет рукой). Надеюсь, надеюсь!
1-я дочь. Ах, просто умора — грязнулю на бал!
2-я дочь. Тебя, замарашка, Принц даже не звал.
1-я дочь.  Ты нас удивила, какое желанье!
2-я:  Ты нас насмешила —пустые старанья!
Мачеха (прихорашивается перед зеркалом). 
Малютки, не смейтесь, ведь ваша сестра, 
Вам платья пошила, была к вам добра! (Смеется.) 
Золушка, послушай, крошка, потрудись еще немножко: 
Перемой-ка всю посуду, и натри полы повсюду, 
Дров на месяц наколи, на год кофе намели, 
Посади среди цветов, сорок розовых кустов, 
И пока они растут, подметай дорожки тут. 
Если будешь ты стараться, все исполнишь до конца, 
То на бал полюбоваться сможешь ты в окно дворца. (Встает.)
Ну, а нам давно пора!
Все уезжают. Золушка чистит кастрюлю и напевает грустную песню.
«Песенка Золушки» из кинофильма «Золушка» (слова Б. Шварца, музыка А.Рыбникова, см. сборник «Детские песни». — М., 1996).
Золушка. Где ты ходишь, справедливость? Ну, скажи ты мне на милость: 
Достаются мне заботы, только грязная работа.
(Плачет. Звучит волшебная музыка, и появляется Фея.)
Фея. Что с тобой, дитя мое?
Золушка. Очень трудное житье. 
Я тружусь с утра до ночи, устаю, уж нету мочи,     
Но никто не пожалеет, лаской душу не согреет. 
Фея.  Вижу, крестница моя, и о том печалюсь я. 
Незаслуженно ругают, без причины огорчают. 
Вот сейчас король позвал город весь на пышный бал, 
Но тебя они не взяли. 
Золушка. Знаю, крестная, едва ли пустят Золушку на бал... 
Фея (вздыхает). Да, получится скандал! 
Только помни, я же Фея, многое чего умею. –
Только умницею будь — о работе позабудь 
Ты найди на огороде тыкву цвета позолоты, 
Говорю тебе об этом, чтоб была тебе карета.
Прикоснусь я к толстой корке, чтоб резные были створки. 
Золушка приносит тыкву. 

Золушка. Ах, карета просто диво: Так богата и красива! 
Фея.  В кладовую ты сходи, мышеловку принеси. 
Будут кони из мышей серых в яблоко мастей. 
Золушка ведет за собой четырех мышек. Исполняется   «Танец   мышей»   (музыка Э.Шерц, см. сборник «Играем, танцуем, поем» (автор-составитель Г.П.Федорова).  — СПб., 2002).
Фея закрывает мышек рукавом своего пышного платья, и каждая мышь превращается в коня. Они стоят в середине зала и бьют ножкой о пол. 
Золушка. Кони статные гарцуют,  сбруя серебром волнует.
Вот упряжка из коней серых в яблоко мастей. 
Фея.  Не хватает кучера — за кротом идти пора. 
Он упряжкой будет править и на бал тебя доставит.
 Золушка ведет крота во фраке. Фея взмахивает волшебной палочкой, крот надевает треуголку и берет вожжи у лошадок.
Ведущая. Фея палочкой взмахнула, и к кроту чуть прикоснулась: 
Кучер вышел — загляденье, всем кротам на удивленье!
Фея (коням и кучеру). Приступайте-ка к работе!
Вы о Золушке заботьтесь. (Золушке.)
—Время ехать во дворец. Ты довольна наконец? 
Золушка. Ах, не верится мне, Фея, я хочу на бал скорее! 
Фея. Во дворце такая знать! В шелке надо танцевать. 
Фея взмахнула палочкой, и под волшебную музыку Золушка снимает запачканный халат и оказывается в красивом бальном платье.
Ведущая. Платье у Золушки — чудо-наряд: Алмазы, брильянты так ярко горят. Все блеском сияет, парча серебрится, на голове диадема искрится. 
Фея. Но что же за обувь? Чудны башмаки! Тебе на балу помешают они. (Выводит мальчика-ученика.) Позволь познакомить с учеником,
 Он только лишь мальчик, но очень умен.
Мальчик-ученик. Я не волшебник, я только учусь, 
Но в дружбу я верю, помочь вам хочу! 
Хрустальные туфельки счастье несут, 
Наденьте их, Золушка, — и в добрый путь!
Мальчик-ученик опускается на колено и надевает Золушке хрустальные туфельки.
Золушка. Благодарна вам, друзья. Вас обнять готова 
Чудесами удивили (в растерянност.)
Я не знаю, что сказать... 
Фея. Ты одно должна понять: 
Что не позже чем в 12 нужно с бала возвращаться.
Как пробьет 12 раз, все исчезнет в сей же час — кучер, кони и карета. 
Золушка, запомни это! 
А теперь на бал спеши, веселись там от души!
Золушка. Буду помнить ваш наказ и не подведу я вас!
Кони увозят в карете Золушку на бал. 
Ведущая. Но дорога так длинна. Так извилиста, долга... Золушка же, как принцесса. Заняла в карете место и с улыбкой на лице очутилась во дворце.
Звучит музыка «Полонеза» (композитор А.Сорторио, см. сборник -«Весенний бал» (автор-составитель Г.Л.Федорова). — СПб., 2000).
Глашатай. Вам, король и королева, объявляю непременно, гость приехал во дворец... 
Король.    Ну, зови же наконец! 
В зал входит Золушка.  Принц подает ей руку. Все смотрят на Золушку.
Ведущая. В зале сразу же затихли, гости, дирижер к скрипки.
Принц ей руку подает, танцевать ее ведет.
Исполняется танец «Менуэт» (композиция движений А.И.Бурениной, см. сборник «Ритмическая мозаика». — СПб., 2000). Звучит аудиозапись песни «Добрый жук» из кинофильма «Золушка». Затем исполняется «Танец-полька» (музыка А.Спадавеккиа). Исполнители: любое четное количество детей.
1-я часть
Танцующие стоят парами по кругу: мальчики правой рукой в центр круга, девочки — левой рукой. И.п.: пятки вместе, носки врозь, руки на поясе.
1—2-й такты. Двигаются в правую сторону: мальчики — в центр круга, девочки — из центра, выполняя 4 боковых галопа.
Описание танца
3- 4-и такты. Останавливаются и хлопают в ладоши перед собой 3 раза, на 4-й раз ставят руки на пояс.
5-6-й такты. Двигаются в левую сторону, возвращаясь на свои места: мальчики — из центра круга, девочки — в центр, выполняя 4 боковых галопа 
7—8-й такты. Останавливаются напротив друг друга и хлопают в ладоши 3 раза, на 4-й раз берутся правыми, согнутыми в локтях руками «бараночкой».
9—12-й такты. Двигаются подскоками по маленькому кругу вокруг себя в правую сторону, держась правыми руками «бараночкой»
13—15-й такты. Меняют руки и двигаются подскоками по маленькому кругу вокруг себя в левую сторону .
16-й такт. Останавливаются парами так, чтобы мальчик стоял в центре круга, а девочка — с внешней стороны. Мальчик подает девочке прямую правую руку ладошкой вверх, девочка кладет на нее свою левую руку ладошкой вниз «стрелочкой»; левая рука мальчика на поясе, правая рука девочки удерживает край юбочки. Пары поворачиваются друг за другом.
2-я часть
1—8-й такты. Пары двигаются легким семенящим бегом друг за другом на носках, спинки прямые .
9—15-й такты. Останавливаются и поворачиваются лицом друг к другу (в своей паре), руки, согнутые в локтях, — перед собой на уровне груди. Ритмично, в такт музыке, выполняют один хлопок в ладошки перед собой и, раскрыв руки в стороны на уровне груди, ладошками к партнеру, выполняют другой хлопок по ладошкам партнера, одновременно исполняя «пружинку».
16-й такт. Мальчики раскрывают руки в стороны ладошками вверх, а девочки, так же раскрыв руки в стороны, кладут их ладошками вниз на ладошки партнера («лодочкой»). Руки у танцующих чуть согнуты в локтях и не зажаты.
3-я часть
1—8-й такты. Двигаются боковым галопом по кругу в положении «лодочка», на окончание 8-го такта останавливаются.
9-12-й такты. Повторяют движения 9— !2-го тактов 1-й части.
13—15-й такты. Повторяют движения 13— 15-го тактов 1 -й части.
16-й такт. Останавливаются лицом друг к другу и выполняют поклон.
Проводится игра «Фанты».
Ход игры.
Дети отдают королю и королеве по одной вещице (обувь, бантик, заколку или другую принадлежность). Король и королева перемешивают их в сундучке или в ларчике, и королева, доставая по одной вещице, спрашивает:
«Чей фант?». Чью вещичку достала королева, тот ребенок выходит на середину зала и показывает какой-либо номер, который он заранее приготовил дома или с музыкальным руководителем (стих, песенку, танец, фокус и т.д.)
Ведущая. Только время быстро мчится, и часам не возвратиться.
Уж часы 12 бьют, Золушке они поют.
Бьют часы 12раз. Золушка убегает и теряет туфельку. Принц находит туфельку, поднимает ее и с туфелькой подходит к отцу. 
Ведущая. Принц задумчив и печален, 
Принц о Золушке мечтает. 
Король. Помогу, сынок, тебе. 
Кому будет по ноге туфелька хрустальная,
Ты той девушке дари колечко обручальное.
Все уходят. Золушка идет по тропинке в грязном, старом платье.
Ведущая. Все исчезло в тот же час, даже Золушкин наряд,
Лишь осталась там одна туфелька хрустальная.
Золушка вернулась в дом, огляделася кругом,
В кухню грустная пошла, где ждала ее зола.
Золушка подходит к камину. С бала возвращаются мачеха и сестры.
Мачеха. Был такой веселый бал! 
Золушка (грустно). Меня никто не вспоминал?
1-я дочь   (смеется). Да о чем же ты болтаешь? Своим видом напугаешь.
 2-я дочь (рукой трогает Золушкин лоб). Что ты, переутомилась?
Иль во сне чего приснилось? 
1-я дочь.  Уделил мне принц вниманье —приглашал он на свиданье! 
2-я дочь.   Мне сказал: «Благодарю. Вот цветочек вам дарю». 
Мачеха.   Я добьюсь у короля Уваженья! У-ва-ля! (Гордо.)
Чтоб по воле по моей уважали дочерей!
Чтоб красотками считали, в книгу красоты вписали. 
1-я дочь (гордо). Да, красотками считали, в книгу красоты вписали! 
2-я дочь. Я устала, лягу спать. (Золушке.)
Разбери-ка мне кровать. (Зевает.) Золушка разбирает кровать. 
Мачеха.   Чтоб приснился сладкий сон,
Колыбельную нам спой. 
Золушка поет «Колыбельную» (русский текст С.Свириденко, см. сборник 
Ведущая. Только солнышко проснулось и лучами всех коснулось, 
Золушка на огороде, лишь заря—она в работе: 
Трубит труба Глашатаев. За ними идут стражники.
Звучит аудиозапись «Песни стражников» из мультфильма «Бременские музыканты» (слова Ю.Энтина, музыка Г.Гладкова).
Глашатаи. Внимание! Внимание! Новый указ! Послушайте, люди, прочтем мы для вас. Хрустальную туфельку Принц нам доверил, 
Чтоб девушкам всем мы смогли бы примерить. 
Какой же красотке она подойдет, та замуж за принца тотчас же пойдет! 
Мачеха. Зайдите в наш дом. Здесь живет та девица, что будет хорошей женою для принца.
Дочери садятся на лавочку и выставляют ноги для примерки. Мачеха натягивает туфельку.
1-я дочь.  Мне пальцы свело, не могу я надеть.
Я ею мозоли могу натереть! 
Мачеха.   Попробуй, вторая дочурка, надеть, не надо для этого много уметь.
2-я дочь.  Ах, в туфельку пятка совсем не влезает,
Держите меня, я сознанье теряю. 
Глашатай. Мне туфельку надо примерить другим.
Мачеха (возмущенно). Примерить другим? (Прижимает туфельку к груди.) 
Никому не дадим! Где эта бездельница? (Оглядывается.)
Золушка где? (Золушка прибегает.)
Чтоб туфелька эта была на ноге! 
Золушка. Кому же надеть прикажете мне?
Мачеха (показывает на одну из дочерей). 
Элиза принцессой быть сможет вполне.
Золушка надевает кое-как туфельку. 1-я дочь вся кривится от боли и с большим трудом пытается идти.
Глашатай. Исполнен приказ, пошли во дворец. 
Мачеха (радостно). Пусть принц мою дочку ведет под венец.
Когда все входят в зал, где сидит король и королева, туфелька слетает с ноги 1-й дочери и падает перед Золушкой.
Глашатай. Простите, сударыня, странное дело,
Хрустальная туфелька с ножки слетела!
(Он поднимает туфельку и пытается надеть ее, но у него ничего не получается.)
Да как же ее вы сумели надеть? Она вам мала! Это ж надо суметь! (Золушке.)
Не плачьте, сударыня, я вам примерю... 
Мачеха (сердито). Ей место на кухне, уж мне-то поверьте! 
Глашатай. Приказ у меня ее всем надевать, и этот приказ буду я исполнять!
(Он надевает туфельку Золушке.) 
1-я дочь (удивленно). Глазам не поверю! 
2-я дочь (разводит руки в стороны). Она ей как раз!
Мачеха. Сознание я потеряю сейчас! 
Глашатай. Да, вам эта туфелька впору пришлась. А где же вторая?
(Берет вторую туфельку из рук заплаканной Золушки).
Так вот же, нашлась!
Звучит волшебная музыка, и входит Фея. 
Фея. Достойна ты счастья, достойна добра, 
А сейчас подготовься — на свадьбу пора!
Фея касается Золушкиного халата. Золушка снимает его и оказывается в нарядном платье.
Входит принц и, обрадованный, подбегает к Золушке. Звучит песня «Идут по свету сказочки» (слова Я.Халецкого, музыка Р.Габичвадзе, см. сборник «Карусель». — М., 1983).

----------

Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## olia.kostina

Предлагаю сценку "Трудная работа воспитывать кого-то" . Не знаю, была ли  она выставлена на форуме. Если повторяюсь, то простите.

СЦЕНКА «ТРУДНАЯ РАБОТА – ВОСПИТЫВАТЬ КОГО-ТО».

УЧАСТВУЮТ ДЕТИ:   Ведущая - девочка 
 Папа  -  мальчик (сидит на диване с газетой).
 Мама  -  девочка (у телефона на стульчике).
Сын –  мальчик (играет  с кубиками).
Дочка -  девочка (сидит рассматривает  журнал  мод)

ВЕДУЩАЯ:   Расскажем вам историю,
Чего быть на должно!
История занятная,
Каких полным –полно.
Шутка-смех, да в ней намек,
В воспитании – урок.

ЗВЕНИТ ТЕЛЕФОН, МАМА БЕРЁТ ТРУБКУ.
Мама:             Здравствуй, Любочка – подружка,
Ты давно мне не звонишь! 
Может быть сегодня в гости 
На минутку забежишь?
Много дела? Да, немало
Ждет домашних нас хлопот.
Надо ужин приготовить,
Постирать сварить компот.

СЫН    ПОДХОДИТ  К МАМЕ.
Сын:                 Мама, скучно мне играть!
Сказку можешь почитать?

Мама (сыну):    Подожди ты, не гуди
Лучше к папе  подойди!
(в телефон)       Что? Ты кофточку купила? 
Ах, какой красивый цвет!
Рюшки, бантики, оборки
Замечательно, слов нет!

СЫН:                 Мама! Скучно мне стоять!
Может нам с тобою вместе
С паровозом поиграть?

МАМА:            Ах, мне некогда, сыночек!
Побежала я стирать,
Вон сидит, читает папа,
Попроси его сыграть.
МАМА УХОДИТ «НА КУХНЮ».

СЫН ПОДХОДИТ К ПАПЕ, ДЕРГАЕТ ЕГО ЗА РУКАВ.
СЫН:                 Папа, папа, не читай,
Лучше с сыном  поиграй.
Я прошу тебя давно,
Может быть пойдем в кино?

ПАПА(читает газету):
                           Подожди, сыночек милый!
Ты иди один гулять.
Мне же надо очень срочно
Всю газету прочитать.
И футбол сегодня будет.
Я болельщик  «Спартака».
Мы в индейцев поиграем
Завтра вечером. Пока!
Ты к сестрёнке подойди,
Ты Катюшу попроси.

ПАПА УХОДИТ, А  СЫН ПОДХОДИТ К СТАРШЕЙ СЕСТРЕ   КАТЕ, КОТОРАЯ СМОТРИТСЯ В ЗЕРКАЛО,  КРАСИТ ГУБЫ ПОМАДОЙ.

СЫН:                Катенька, а ты сегодня сможешь
Самолет дорисовать?
Или катер будем  в ванной 
Мы с тобою запускать


КАТЯ:               Скажешь тоже, мне сегодня 
В институте  надо быть.
Скоро лекция начнется,
Мне пора уж выходить.
А вчера знакомый Саша
Пригласил меня в кино.
Ни минуточки свободной 
Всё расписано давно.
КАТЯ УХОДИТ,  СЫН ОСТАЕТСЯ ОДИН, ОН В НЕДОУМЕНИИ.

СЫН:                 Что же делать одному?( стоит удивленный)

ВЕДУЩАЯ:     Не сидится,  не лежится,
Не гуляется ему!
Мама, папа  и сестрёнка!
Пожалейте вы ребенка!
Порисуйте, почитайте
И в индейцев поиграйте.
Подрастёт малыш потом 
И поможет вам во всём.

Ведь воспитывать детей,
Хотите – не хотите ли,
Очень трудная работа,
Милые родители!

----------

kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), ЕленаВасс (16.01.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## шанталь

Поделюсь своими сценками которые брала на праздник..

Сценка для подг.гр.Красная шапочка и волк.

                                        На середину зала выходит мама:
МАМА: Слушай дочка долрогая
           Ты уж выросла большая
            нужно к бабушке пойти
             и пирог ей принести.
             а еще в подарок крем
             от морщинок " Орифлейм"
             мне с тобой идти нельзя
              ждут на теннисе друзья.(прощается убегает)

КРас.шап.  (пожимает плечами)

Бабуешке нельзя мучного
на диете она снова
форму нужно ей держать
вес нельзя ей набирать(уходит)

Волк:  Эй, девченка подожди
            мимо волка не ходи
            далеко ты держишь путь?
            можно мне сюда взглянуть
(заглядывает в корзину)

--Ты дитя куда идешь? И пирог кому несешь?

Красн.шап.: Я иду к бабуле милой
                  там давно я не гостила.

ВОЛК: Путь далекий лес большой-
          должен я идти с тобой.
          вместе бабушку поздравим 
          ей компанию составим.
(Идут. стучат в домик)

---тук.тук.тук. откройте дверь!

БАБУШКА: Дерни ручку посильней!
                я сейчас иду я в ванне
                посиди ты на диване
(выходит бабушка, вытирает голову)

БАБУШКА: Бегать стала по утрам-
               сбросила уж килограмм
                форму я должна держать
                 вес нельзя мне набирать(надевает очки)
--Ах,малышка что такое?
Это волк пришел с тобою?

ВОЛК: Да, бабуля мы вдвоем пирожок тебе несем.
          будь всегда везде такой будь спортивной молодой!

*****Мальчики исполн. танец" Бабушки -старушки"*****


Выходят девочки....

1.Все маленькие девочки 
  большими стать хотят
   надеть бы мамы туфельки
   пусть мальчики глядят
2.Надену я мамино платье
 лишь только обрежу длину
  всем сразу  вдруг стане понятно
люблю я лишь маму мою.

3.модницы мы модницы-
 посмотрите сами
и такими же. наверно
 были наши мамы.
4.Посмотрите на меня:
 здесь морщинка,тут растяжка
может мне нужна подтяжка?
Нет займусь ка я гламуром
больше помады и маникюра.

******Танец Гламур*****(песня Сергея зверева)   :flower:

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (05.01.2020)

----------


## максимкас

Думаю кому-нибудь пригодится сценка.

Шуточная сценка для мальчиков.
Мальчики (поют под рус.нар.мел.) Мы в косынки нарядились
                                                 И в девчонок превратились
                                                Разве мы не хороши? Посмешим вас от души.
                                            Мы мальчишки- чудаки,
                                            На придумки мастаки.
                                            Звали нас сыночками,
                                            Но вот мы стали дочками.
                             Потешать мы вас начнём
                             В юбочках плясать пойдём
(говорком один) Хоровод с платочками
                    (все) Полюбуйтесь дочками!
(под музыку «Во поле берёза стояла» плавно водят хоровод)
Мальчик. Любят девочки балет,
                 А мы сможем или нет?
(разделившись на группы «исполняют» «Танец маленьких лебедей»)
Девочка. Надоело! Раздевайтесь! И в мальчишек превращайтесь.
                Нету сил на вас смотреть, ваши шалости терпеть!
Вед. Ах, мальчишки! Чудаки! На придумки мастаки!
        Всех вы нас развеселили, от души вы нас смешили!
        Танцы ваши не забудем, долго шутку помнить будем.

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
А этот фрагмент пригодится тому, кто делает сценарий со сказочными героями, проходит очень трогательно.

Под вальс дети с шарами разбегаются по залу.
1. Принцесса. Из добрых сказок дети к вам пришли
                        И шарики воздушные на праздник принесли.
2 Иван-царевич. Иван-царевич шлёт вам поздравленье
                             И всем желает праздничного настроенья.
3. Красная шапочка. От Красной шапочки сердечный вам привет
                                    И пожеланье долгих и красивых лет.
4. Медведь. Крепкими, могучими пусть будут ваши дети,
                     Пусть лакомятся мёдом, живя на белом свете.
5. Волк. Серый волк желает вам терпенья.
              Всё образуется, у волка нет сомненья.
6. Заяц. Не падайте духом, трудитесь, живите
              И мультики мудрые чаще смотрите.
7. Гном. В них много секретов, в них, правда и свет
               В безвыходном деле подскажут ответ.
8. Чебурашка. Бабусям и мамам желаю успеха
                         Хороших друзей вам и шуток и смеха.
9. Айболит. Пусть у вас никогда ничего не болит
                     Об этом сказал, вас любя, Айболит.
10. Буратино. Пусть здравствуют мамы на всём белом свете
                        Пусть счастливы будут их милые дети.
Все. Да здравствуют мамы на всём белом свете
        Пусть счастливы будут их милые дети!
11. Мышонок. Ваши милые дети с женским днём вас поздравляют
                         В славный весенний денёк хвалебную песню исполняют.
(песня, танец с шарами)

----------

Irina Tolova (12.01.2020), VITA786 (25.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## шанталь

Небольшие сценки для праздника  8 МАРТА

ВЕДУЩ:  наши девочки с утра до вечера репетируют роль мамы:
(девочки с колясками гуляют по залу заботятся о детях)

ДЕВ: --Мальчик поиграй в сторонке
           ты разбудешь мне ребенка!
          -Эй. девчонки не галдите
           мою дочку не будите!
(садятся на скамейку)

ВЕДУЩ: 3 девчонки на прогулке размечтались вечерком:

1. Вот в актрисы бы пробиться
     то на город наш как раз
     я б дала концерт сейчас.

2.Кабы я была певица
  пела я бы здорово
 как Лариса долина.

3.Вроде носик симпатичный
занималась я б прилично
то сказала всем бы смело:
стать заведующей хотела!

(плач детей..... заботятся уходят)



ПЕРЕД ТАНЦЕМ МОДА:


1. мама на работу собирается
бусы надевает в три ряда
в зеркало зачем-то улыбается
будто бы она кинозвезда.
каблучками стучит по лесенке
обернувшись,улыбнется мне....
мамины шаги в ушах как песенка
Долго будут таять в тишине....

2.Погрущу немного в одиночестве.
а потом открою шифоньер.
ах.как бусы мне примерить хочется
или эту шляпку например
мамины духи чуть приоткрою я -
ах какой чудесный аромат!
а на шпильках очень-очень стройная
не спеша пройдусь вперед-назад.

3.Хочется еще минутку 
мамины наряды поносить
 но.скажу ведь это вам не шуточки
надо все на место положить
вырасту и буду я по лесенкам
каблучками тонкими стучать
И,как мама ласково и весело
дочке своей шалости прощать.

( Испульзуте  атрибуты)

----------

kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), Tasya835 (11.02.2020), verazalit (20.02.2019), Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## шанталь

Еще сценки для разнообразия на 8 МАРТА


       (выходят дети)
*
-Все роли мы исполним сами
даем спектакль в подарок маме.*

*Реб:* Простите если что не так,ведь быть артистом не пустяк.

(садятся Вася рисует мама вяжет)

*ВАСЯ:* Куколку-лошадку купи мне поскорей,
с уздечкой и седлом
такую,как я видел у друзей с пушистым и длинным хвостом.

*МАМА*: У тебя игрушек воз; самолет и паровоз
вертолет машинка катер .
Может быть игрушек хватит?
*ВАСЯ:* Лошадку хочу! Не купишь? Тогда я тебя проучу!
        Ты жадная мама ты мама плохая
Совсем не нужна мне мама такая
Вот возьму сейчас уйду и маму другую себе я найду.

*МАМА*; Сын, да ты что говоришь? На меня еще кричишь?
попроси прощенье без промедленья!
*ВАСЯ;* не хочу не буду! Другую маму я хочу!

*ВЕДУЩ*; Очень сын обидел маму оттого что был упрямым

(Выходит продавец)

*ПРОДАВЕЦ*: Мороженое! мороженое! Отлично заморожено!
Шоколадное клубничное есть фруктово-земляничное
не товар краса!
пропадай моя тележка все четыре колеса.

*ВАСЯ*;Я хочу вас попросить возьмите меня в сыновья.

*ПРОДАВЕЦ*; Такого сыночка любить-это моя мечта.
Скушай сыночек мороженое отлично заморожено!
*ВАСЯ*: Мне мороженое в холода есть мама не велела
чтобы у сыночка горло не болело.
*ПРОДАВЕЦ*: Ну,подумаешь,болеть-это же такой пустяк:
говорить не сможешь,петь будешь тихо так...
*ВАСЯ*; мама из тебя плохая,мама моя не такая.ВЕДУЩАЯ: Скорее к маме воротись и конечно извинись.

*ВАСЯ И МАМА ОБНИМАЮТСЯ,*
_мамочка меня прости и домой опять пусти
сынок твой с завтрашнего дня бедет слушаться тебя!
Потому.что ты моя самая любимая!

*****Песня о маме*****

----------

Tasya835 (11.02.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Nataliyberezin

Вед: Есть в лесу одна избушка,в ней живёт Яга-старушка
Скучно бабушке одной,а особенно весной,не с кем ей поговорить,не с кем ей чайку попить
(выход Б Я подметает пол)
Б Я: Чистота в моей избушке
Здесь и сухо и тепло,Одинока я-старушка,В жизни мне не повезло,дни я провожу скучая,не с кем выпить чашку чая....(мечтает)
Завести бы домовёнка,маленького рябетёнка Я его бы полюбила
И поила б и кормилаСпать его бы уложила....
(влетает ворона)
Кар,Яга,Какое диво! Радость бабе привалила
Погляди ка,домовёнок затерялся средь сосёнок
( домовёнок появл)
Б Я  Здравствуй,Кузенька- сынок,заходи на огонёк,заходи ,чайку попьёшь,а ты куда сейчас идёшь?
Кузя Здравствуй,бабушка Яга,как сегодня ты добра!
А иду я в детский сад,нынче праздник у ребят,праздник бабушек и мам отмечают они там
Б Яга Золотой мой,дорогой,посиди чуть чуть со мной,напою тебя я чаем(в сторону)...  А потом и укачаю!!!
Ишь,они там отдыхают, я одна сижу,скучаю(баюкает)
Баю,баюшки баю,Кузю спать я уложу,утомился,ох,бедовый Спи,Кузёночек- медовый(оба засыпают)
Ворона: Кар! Яга!Пора вставать,праздник надо начинать,Собралось там много мам
Баба Яга Кузьку я им не отдам!
Ишь ты! Праздник начинать!Нет,такому не бывать!
Я- несчастная старушка,Я живу совсем однаСпи,мой милый Домовушка,спи,кровиночка моя!
Ворона: Но тебе тут телеграмма(читает)
"Милая,бабуся,бабуся Ягуся,На празднике бабушек и мам мы будем очень рады вам!Ваши дети из детсада"
Баба Яга: (прихорашиваясь) Если так,я очень рада! Поскорее полечу! И конечно домовёнка Я с с собою прихвачу,Кузя,Кузенька,сынок,просыпайся,вышел срок,ждут нас в гости в детский сад,будет много там ребят
Кузя В детскам саде не был я ,вдруг там новые друзья,поскорее полетим,детский садик посетим
( дальше программа дети  исполняют номера ," учат " персонажей,рассказывают о празднике

----------

Tasya835 (11.02.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## шанталь

ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ МАМАМ   

ВЕДУЩ:
В лесу на опушке
собрались зверушки
и начали-думать-гадать
чем будем маму поздравлять?

ЕЖ
Два яблочка с лета для мамы сберег
я их подарю в этот славный денек.(показывает яблоки)

МИШКА
Я летом с кусточка малины натряс
и к празднику маме любимой припас!

ВОЛК
Тебе.моя мама.подарок от сына
слепил я сегодня из пластелина
барана живого в лесу у нас нет
подам я его тебе на обед.

ЛИСА
Я  зеркальце в роще под елкой нашла
в него любовалась я сколько могла
но лучше отдам его маме-красавице
пусть смотрит в него и сама себе нравится
[COLOR="RoyalBlue"

ПТИЧКА[/COLOR]
А я колосочек в поле нашла
для мамы любимой его припасла
клюй зернышки мама и будешь здорова
а я отыщу тебе зернышек снова

ЗАЙЧИК
А я в огороде морковку растил
сегодня на праздник ее притащил
в ней много полезного в ней витамины
грызи моя мама морковку от сына.

БЕЛКА
А я собрала ей орешков пакет
и шлю своей маме огромный букет!


Поздравим мам мы своих дорогих
любимых и нежных и славных таких
но каждая мама от дочки-сыночка 
хотела всегда получить бы цветочки
в лесу мы подснежников вам соберем
и мама своим от души принесем!!!

----------

Elena1959 (07.10.2019), Mandarinka-79 (21.02.2019), svetato4ka (18.02.2021), verazalit (20.02.2019), котыша (02.03.2020), Ольгетта (02.01.2022), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценка для средних деток .
"Катя и кукла"*
КУКЛА И КАТЯ

Роли исполняют дети:
Ведущий
Катя
Кукла

В центре зала находится скамейка, на которой спит кукла. Выходит Катя, садится на край скамейки и начинает ругать куклу.

Катя.
Пора вставать!

Ведущий.
Сказала кукле Катя.

Катя.
Иди умойся, косу заплети,
Сама надень и башмаки, и платье,
Трудолюбивой девочкой расти.

Ведущий.
Тут кукла ей в ответ пролепетала:

Кукла.
Тебе ведь мама косу заплетала!

Катя.
Не спорь со мною, надевай чулочки,
Потом пойдешь, польешь мои цветы.

Кукла. (садясь на скамью)
Я не хочу!

Катя.
Какая же ты дочка!

Кукла.
Такая же упрямая, как ты!

----------

kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## бекарчик

Девочки,предлагаю веселенькие сценки                                                   

Сценка на 8 Марта "Мальчишки" 

На сцене — взлохмаченный, непроспавшийся и чумазый парень в пижаме. 
Идет к стулу, снимает с него что-то мятое и пачканное. 

СЕРГЕЙ. Ма-ам! Нам сегодня девочек поздравлять. Ты мне рубашку погладила? 
МАМА. Доброе утро, сынок. Погладила. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Привет! А какую? 
МАМА. Белую. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Белую? 
МАМА. Белую, белую. 
СЕРГЕЙ. А у меня что — была белая? 
МАМА. Конечно была. В прошлом году покупали. Разве не помнишь? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Не помню… 
МАМА. Ты еще ее на Новый год одевал, помнишь? 
СЕРГЕЙ. На Новый год — помню. А после — не помню. А… А она белая? 
МАМА. Конечно, я же ее постирала. Она у тебя под кроватью валялась — насилу ее отыскала! Ты зубы почистил? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Ах, так вот она где была! Это Барсик ее туда затащил! (Бросает грязную рубашку под кровать, надевает чистую). Ну, погоди, сейчас ты у меня получишь! Барсик! Барсик! Кис-кис-кис! Иди сюда!.. Опять на кухне жрет чего-нибудь. 
Входит толстый Барсик. 
Жует. 
БАРСИК. Чо? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Брысь отсюда!!! 
БАРСИК. А-а-а… Так бы сразу и сказал. (Уходит). 
СЕРГЕЙ. Свинья, а не кот… Ма-ам! 
МАМА. Что, сынок? Ты зубы почистил? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Ага. И Барсику тоже. 
МАМА. Умница! А шею мылил? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Ща, намылю! (Берет клюшку). Барсик!!! Иди сюда! 
Входит толстый Барсик. 
Жует. 
БАРСИК. Ну чо? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Чо-чо!.. Да ничо! 
БАРСИК. А-а-а… Так бы сразу и сказал. (Уходит). 
Мальчик снимает со стула брюки — тоже грязные и дырявые. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Ма-ам! А новые брюки погладила? 
МАМА. Погладила. И пиджак. 
СЕРГЕЙ. А у меня что — пиджак есть? 
МАМА. Конечно есть. 
Парень швыряет брюки под кровать и хватает пиджак с оторванным рукавом. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Ну, тогда это будет жилетка. (Отрывает второй рукав). 
МАМА. Что там у тебя трещит? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Это я зарядку делаю, мама! 
МАМА. А, молодец, молодец! 
СЕРГЕЙ. У девчонок сегодня восьмое марта (8 Марта), я им стихи приготовил, сейчас прочту, слышишь? (Причесывается). 
МАМА. Слышу! Хорошие стихи! 
СЕРГЕЙ. Какие стихи? 
МАМА. Которые ты приготовил. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Ма, ты чем там занимаешься? 
МАМА. Пирог я готовлю, сыночек. Придешь девочек поздравлять не с пустыми руками. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Зачем пирог? Мне цветы нужны! 
МАМА. Цветы в прихожей. Деньги на обед в тумбочке. 
СЕРГЕЙ. А портфель? 
МАМА. Там же, рядом. Звонят, открой дверь! 
СЕРГЕЙ. Это, наверное, ребята из класса… 
Входят опрятные мальчики с цветами в руках. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Ой! Вам кого? 
АНДРЕЙ. Нам нужен Сергей из 9 -«А». 
СЕРГЕЙ. Я слушаю. 
ВСЕ. Серега! Ты, что-ли? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Ну да, я. Вам-то что? 
ДЕНИС. Ты что, не узнаешь? 
СЕРГЕЙ. Погоди-погоди! Узнаю!!! Мы, кажется, летом с тобой отдыхали… Точно — в лагере!.. 
ДЕНИС. Каким летом? Мы же твои одноклассники. Андрюха, Денис и Илья. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Очень приятно… ой, то есть… Ребята, так это вы? Ну вы и расфуфырились! Не узнал… 
ИЛЬЯ. Ты на себя посмотри! 
Сергей бросается к зеркалу, видит себя — причесанного и опрятно одетого и падает в обморок. 
МАМА. А вот и пирог! Ой, Сереженька, ты такой нарядный — тебя не узнать! Цветы не забыл? 
ИЛЬЯ. Не, не забыл. Только я не Сереженька, я Илья. Сереженька вон валяется. 
МАМА. Сереженька, я тебя прошу, не валяйся пожалуйста в прихожей в чистой одежде. Потерпи до школы. 
СЕРГЕЙ. Мамочка, я сам себя не узнал! Что же теперь будет? 
МАМА. Ничего, ничего, ничего… Привыкнешь! 

Сценка на 8 Марта "УЧИЛКА" 

Учительница входит в класс, проходит к своему месту. 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Здравствуйте! 
ВСЕ. Здрав-ствуй-те!!! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Простите, это какой класс? 
ВСЕ. 9 -«А»!!! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. 9 -«А»? А-а-а… А какая школа? 
ВСЕ. Общеобразовательная школа №(такая-то)!!! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Ага, вон оно что! А… скажите, пожалуйста, это что — та самая школа, расположенная (по такому-то адресу)? 
ВСЕ. Та самая!!! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Ага… А что, в этом здании раньше… ну, там: вчера или позавчера… какого-нибудь другой школы №(такой-то) случайно не было? 
ВСЕ. Нет!!! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Так-так-так, интересно. Значит, это какой класс? 
ВСЕ. 9 -«А»!!! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. 9 -«А»… Ни «Б», ни «В», а просто — «А»? 
ВСЕ. Просто «А»!!! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Но этого не может быть!!! 
ВСЕ. Почему? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Потому что это — совсем другой класс. 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. Что вы, тот же самый! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Да как же тот же самый, если я ничего не узнаю? 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. Чего вы не узнаете? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Ничего не узнаю! 
ВСЕ. Неправда! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Ах, неправда? Ну, тогда проверим! Что мы проходили на прошлом уроке? Вы! 
ПЕТРУШКИН. На прошлом уроке вы объясняли нам свойства и характерные признаки материи. Было очень интересно… 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Ага, попался! Я хорошо помню: в тот раз никто не слушал! 
ВСЕ. Неправда! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Ах, неправда? Проверяем дальше. Что было задано на дом? Вы! 
ПЕТРУШКИН. На дом было задано прочитать, разобраться и выучить параграфы пятый, шестой и седьмой третьей главы, которая называется: «Антиматерия».Я — выучил… 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Да не может такого быть! Здесь никто никогда не учил домашних заданий! 
ПЕТРУШКИН. А я выучил! 
ВСЕ. И я! И я! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Не верю! И ни за что не поверю! 
ВСЕ. Но почему? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Хотя бы потому, что я никого здесь не знаю! 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. А меня вы не узнаете? Я отличница, я всегда на первой парте сижу… 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Боже мой! Светочкина, это ты? Как ты сюда попала? 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. Я здесь учусь. 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Послушай меня, Светочкина: здесь очень опасное место — здесь всех подменили! 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. Да что вы, здесь все те же самые. 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Ты сомневаешься? Или думаешь, что у меня — галлюцинации? Тогда назови мне фамилию вот этого ученика. 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. Петрушкин. 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Ага, значит это не я, это ты заблуждаешься! Этот ученик — не Петрушкин. Петрушкина я от-лич-но знаю! 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. А кто же это? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. В том-то и дело, что я сама не знаю. Но прекрасно вижу: никакой это не Петрушкин! 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. А кто? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Это — Антипетрушкин!!! А ты — Антисветочкина!!! А вы все — Антидети!!! 
ВСЕ. Почему? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Потому что нормальные дети такими не бывают! 
ВСЕ. Почему? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Не бывают и все! Во-первых: они никогда не слушают на уроках! Во-вторых: они никогда не учат домашних заданий! И, в-третьих: разве нормальные дети могут сидеть так спокойно и выглядеть так вот опрятно? Это — Антидети! А это — АНТИМИР!!! 
ПЕТРУШКИН. Позвольте, я сейчас все объясню. Скажите пожалуйста, сегодня какой день? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Если вы считаете, что я — того… то вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Я все прекрасно помню. Пожалуйста: сегодня восьмое марта тысяча девятьсот девяносто восьмого года! 
ПЕТРУШКИН. Это вам ни о чем не говорит? 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Что вы имеете в виду?.. Ах, да-да, кажется, я начинаю что-то понимать… Все дело — во времени! 
СВЕТОЧКИНА. Именно! 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Так я и знала!!! Я попала в другое время!!! Очень даже возможно — на другую планету! Какой феномен!!! Скажите, как называется эта планета? И — какой сейчас день и год? 
ПЕТРУШКИН. Эта планета называется: «Земля». И в этот день каждый год на Земле принято поздравлять всех женщин с праздником 8 Марта. Вы — женщина и мы вас поздравляем! (Вручает цветы). 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Это какой-то розыгрыш… Я не понимаю… 
ПЕТРУШКИН. А от себя я хочу добавить, что вы — наша самая любимая училка в школе!!! 
ВСЕ. Да-а-а!!! 

УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. «Училка»? Ты сказал: «училка»? Петрушкин, это ты? 
ПЕТРУШКИН. Да, я. 
УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦА. Господи! Теперь я тебя узнала! Петрушкин! Ты же — мой самый любимый ученик!!! 
ВСЕ. Ур-р-ра-а-а!!!

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Предлагаю сценку на 8 марта для средней группы.

           СЦЕНКА *«ГРИБОК»* (мальчик Толя, собачка, кошечка, 2 мальчика или 2 девочки)

*ВСЕ* Мы подарок маме покупать не станем
       Приготовим сами, своими руками.

*ТОЛЯ*_](сидит в центре зала за столиком, лепит) ._ 
Маму очень я люблю, ей грибочек леплю.
Жёлтого возьму немножко -  для грибочка будет ножка.

_(подходит собачка)_
*Собачка* Во дворе идёт игра, разгулялась детвора.
Вон – взлетает кверху мяч. Вон – лошадка мчится вскачь.
Гав-гав-гав, пойдём со мной. Поиграем с детворой.

*Толя* Не пойду. Играйте сами. Не мешай, Дружок!
Должен я для милой мамы вылепить грибок

_(подходит кошечка)_ 
*Кошечка* Мальчик, мальчик, поиграем? Новый мячик покатаем?

*Толя* В мяч и я играть люблю, но сейчас нрибок леплю.
Завтра будет праздник мам. Маме я грибок отдам.

_(кошечка берёт грибок и убегает, мальчик догоняет её и отбирает грибок._ _Садится и лепит)_

*Толя* Я по красной шапочке разбросаю крапочки.

_(подходят 2 мальчика или 2 девочки)_
*1 реб*. Толя, Толечка вставай. Вместе с нами поиграй.

*2 реб.*  И споём сейчас и спляшем, лихо топнем каблучком!

*Толя* Всё, готов уже грибок _(показывает)._ Становлюсь я к вам в кружок.
_(подбегают кошечка, собачка. Все встают вокруг столика и пляшут)_

----------


## Anna57

Предлагаю еще несколько инсценировок к маминому празднику- может кому и пригодятся.

*Капризуля*
Реб: Есть мамы у ребятишек, есть мамы у зверушек. Сейчас наши ребята 
         покажут сценку о том, сколько нужно мамам проявить терпения 
         воспитывая своих малышей.

Реб: Вечер по лесу плывет,
         Звездочками светится.
          Сыну песенку поет 
          Бурая медведица.

Медведица: На траву упала шишка,
                       Баю- бай, усни, сынишка!

Сын: Не нужна мне шишка!

Реб: Зарычал сынишка.

Сын: Не хочу, не буду спать,
          Лучше я пойду гулять!

Медведица: Вот тебе грибочек!
                       Баю- бай, сыночек!

Сын: Не хочу грибочек!

Реб: Заревел сыночек.
         Вышла мама за порог,
         Принесла ему цветок.

Медведица: Вот тебе цветочек.
                       Баю- бай, сыночек!

Сын: Не хочу цветочек!

Реб: Завизжал сыночек,
         Вышла мама на порог,
         На далекий бугорок,
         Притащила меду 
         Целую колоду.
         Мама песенку поёт,
         Мишка угощается.

Сын: До чего могучий мед,
          Аж глаза слипаются.


*Волк и семеро козлят на мамином празднике.*

Ведущий: И ребята, и зверята- все имеют маму.
                   Но не только ослики иногда упрямы.
                   Могут пошалить котята, поросята, медвежата,
                   И бельчата, и ежата, и конечно же- козлята.
                   Слушать будет каждый рад
                   Сказочку на новый лад.
                   Про Козу и ... угадали!
                   Малышей её козлят!
                   В сказке может всё случиться,
                   Наша сказка впереди,
                   Сказка в гости к нам стучится,
                   Скажем гостье: « Заходи! »

Звучит фонограмма пения птиц, ручья.

Ведущий: Там где речка- баловница
                   По камням течет- струится,
                   Там, где лес густой стоит,
                   Дом бревенчатый стоит.
                   Подойду- ка я к окошку
                   Да послушаю немножко.

Из дома выходит Коза, выбегают козлята.

Коза: Я, козлятки, в лес пойду
           Принести для вас еду.
           Вы тихонько посидите,
           Погулять не выходите!
           А не- то, не дай- то Бог,
           К вам наведается Волк!

1 Козлёнок: Наша милая мамуся,
                      Не тревожься, не волнуйся!

Все козлята: Если серый волк придёт
                        Мы не пустим на порог!

Коза: Будьте умницы, прошу,
           Пока по лесу хожу!  -   уходит


2 Козлёнок: Светит солнышко с утра-
                       Значит нам играть пора!
                       Будем прыгать , кувыркаться,
                       Веселиться и бодаться!

Игра « Шёл козёл по лесу »

3 Козлёнок: Нет, сейчас не до игры,
                      Праздник близко- посмотри!  - показывает календарь
                      Надо вместе нам решать,
                      Как будем маму поздравлять!

4 Козлёнок: Коврик вытряхнем, протрем,
                      Всё почистим сами!
                      Будет чистым целый дом-
                      Вот подарок маме!

5 Козлёнок: Чисто вымоем полы,
                       Приготовим ужин,
                       Вымоем посуду мы...
                       Что ещё нам нужно?

6 Козлёнок: Полить цветы!

Хоровод « Мамины помощники »

Слышен грохот, вбегает Волк.

Волк: Это я- серый Волк!
           Полезайте- ка в мешок!
           Вас должно быть ровно 7-
           Жаль, что не десяток!
           На обед сегодня съем 
           Молодых козляток!
           Я в козлятах знаю толк!

7 Козлёнок: Ах, не ешь нас, милый Волк!
                      Мама очень огорчится,
                      Если праздника лишится.

Волк: Что за праздник? Для кого?

8 Козлёнок:Ты не помнишь ничего?
                      Где подарок? Где цветы?
                      Сразу станешь добрым ты,
                      Если маму вспомнишь,
                      Хоть на миг всего лишь...

Волк достаёт из- за пазухи портрет волчицы.

Волк поёт: Мама- нежное слово,
                    Первое слово в каждой судьбе,
                    Мама жизнь подарила,
                    Мир подарила мне и тебе!

Козляты повторяют конец фразы- « мнеее и тебеее »

Волк( вытирает слёзы) : Нет не съем я вас, козлята,
                                             Сам был маленьким когда- то,
                                             Был весёлым, был упрямым
                                             И любил волчицу- маму!   -плачет

Козлята окружают Волка: Серый Волк, не грусти,
                                                 Ты успеешь принести
                                                 Свой подарок маме...
                                                 Попляши-ка с нами!

Танец парами.

Коза: Что за чудо! Вот дела!
           Такого я не видела!
           Как же тут не удивляться:
           Волк пришёл- а в доме танцы!

Волк: Услыхал я от козлят-
            Будет праздник говорят1
            Побегу- и маму 
            С праздником поздравлю! 

Коза: Передай от нас букет   - даёт цветы
           Поздравленья и привет!

Волк благодарит за цветы, уходит. Дети садятся на места.


*Еще фрагмент к маминому празднику.*

1 Реб: Говорят нам, что мы врушки,
           Почему- не знаем.

Реб: Врушки, врушки, сочинюшки!

2 Реб: Да! Мы сочиняем! Ну, например:
           У нас в шкафу живет пальто-
           Печальный зверь. И у него
           Пушистый рыжий хвост
           И пуговичный нос.
           Он на работу ходит с мамой,
           Он самый милый, добрый самый.
           Я жду его. За это
           Приносит он конфету.

1 Реб: Ещё в шкафу живет пиджак,
            Он строгий словно папа.
            Как нашалю- ругает так.
            Что я однажды плакал.
            Но всё равно его люблю,
            Порою даже не шалю.

2 Реб: Ещё там курточка живёт, 
            Её карман- как будто рот:
            Всё время кушать просит.
            Карман домой приносит
            И старый мяч, и мой пугач,
            И разный хлам...
            Ну, стыд и срам!
            Тут курточку ругают
            Ну, а затем стирают!

3 Реб: А я вот ищу ответ на один вопрос.

4 Реб: На какой?

3 Реб: Откуда я взялся?

4 Реб: Ну, этот вопрос дети часто задают своим родителям.
            Вот послушай историю про одного мальчика.

Реб: Откуда я взялся? –я папу спросил,
        А он недовольно газету сложил.
        Сказал мне: - Я занят, хочу почитать,
        Вопрос этот маме попробуй задать!
        - Откуда я взялся? – я маму спросил,
        А мама сказала: - Ах! Нет моих сил,
        Иди и умойся, и зря не болтай.
        А этот вопрос ты бабуле задай.
        Я руки помыл, я игрушки убрал
        И к бабушке с тем же вопросом пристал:
        - Ответь мне, бабуля, чур только не врать!
         Откуда я взялся, ты можешь сказать?
         Бабуля меня обняла, приласкала
         И тихо мне в самое ушко сказала:
         - Выпала звёздочка прямо из тучек,
         Это и был мой единственный внучек!


*«Маша- растеряша» - на мамин праздник.*

           Реб: Когда весна приходит к нам,
                   Неся тепло и ласку.
                   Приходят мамы наши в зал
                   И мы им дарим сказку. 

            Ведущий: Жила была девочка Маша.Утром встало солнышко,загля-
                               нуло  в окошко и разбудило Машу.

Маша потягивается в кровати.

             Ведущий: Пришла мама.

             Мама: Маша, поднимайся!
                          Маша , одевайся!

             Мама: Светит солнышко с утра,
                          В детский сад идти пора!

             Маша: Если встану, то устану,
                          Я немножко полежу
                          Да в окошко погляжу.

              Мама: Маша, поднимайся!  - гладит Машу
                           Маша, одевайся!   - уходит

              Маша: Делать нечего, надо одеваться.
                           А где мои носки?
                           Где же же, где мои носочки?  - поёт
                           Обыщу все уголочки.
                           Их на стуле нет
                           И под стулом нет,
                           На кровати нет,
                           Под кроватью нет. 

              Ведущий: Ищет Маша носочки, никак не найдёт. А Кошка тем
                                 временем тоже проснулась, села на стул, мурлычет-
                                 приговаривает.

              Кошка: Ищешь, ищешь, не найдёшь, -  поёт
                             А разыщешь- в сад пойдёшь.
                             Надо вещи прибирать,
                             Не придётся их искать!

              Ведущий: Прилетел Воробей и дразнит Машу.

              Воробей: Опоздаешь, Маша, Маша- растеряша!    - улетает

              Маша ( находит носочки ): Да вот же они, у куклы в кроватке!

              Мама: Маша, ты скоро?

              Маша: Надеваю носки, обуваю башмачки! – одевает носки

              Ведущий: Заглянула Маша под кровать, а там только один 
                                 башмак стоит, а другого нет. Стала Маша искать
                                 башмачок.

              Маша: На кровати  нет,  - поёт 
                           Под кроватью нет,
                           И на стуле нет,
                           И под стулом нет...

              Ведущий: А Кошка на стуле мурлычет- приговаривает...

Кошка поёт свою песенку.

              Ведущий: Подошёл Петушок к окошку и запел...

              Петушок: Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку!
                                 Опоздаешь, Маша,
                                 Маша- растеряша!

              Маша: Петушок, Петушок, разыщи мой башмачок!

Под музыку Петушок ищет по двору башмачок.

              Ведущий: Поискал- поискал Петушок башмачок во дворе- не нашёл.

              Петушок: Ку-ка- ре-ку! Нет здесь твоего башмачка!  - уходит

              Маша: Да где же он? А, вот он, на столе стоит!  - обувается

              Мама: Маша. ты скоро?

              Маша: Да, вот надену платье и пойду гулять я. – оглядывается
                          А платья тоже нет нигде! В чём пойду гулять я, если нету 
                          платья? 

Маша ищет платье и поёт песенку.

              Ведущий: А Кошка знай себе, мурлычет- приговаривает...

Кошка поёт свою песню

              Ведущий: Тут Маша, наконец, увидела своё платье и обрадовалась.

              Маша: Да вот же оно, на полочку заброшено!  - одевает платье

              Мама: Больше ждать я не могу!  - идет через зал

              Маша: Я бегу, бегу, бегу!  - догоняет маму

              Ведущий: Бежит Маша в детский сад, торопится, а ребята уже 
                                позавтракали, позанимались да гулять пошли. ( дети гу-
                                ляют).Они увидели Машу и запели...

               Дети: Опоздала Маша,
                          Маша – растеряша,
                          Надо вещи прибирать,
                          Не придётся их искать.
                          И не будешь ты тогда
                          Растеряшей никогда!

              Маша: Буду вещи прибирать,
                           Не придется их искать,
                           И не буду я тогда
                           Растеряшей никогда!

               Мама: Надеюсь и вы, ребята, тоже прибираете свои вещи и не
                            заставляете своих мамочек волноваться!

               Ведущий: И стали дети вместе танцевать озорной танец.

               Танец

----------


## гномик

Девочки, кому пригодится сценка с мальчиками и подводка к оркестру я ее делала на посиделках.

Сидят бабушки на завалинке (мальчики)
1-я Все  на свете я бросаю с внуком во дворе гуляю,
Так потом я устаю,чт о с таблеткой еле сплю
2-я А я к обеду хлеб купила, гулять собаку выводила,
Больше не было мороки, за внучат  учить уроки.
3-я Люблю с моею внучкою вместе танцевать,только стала от нее я тставать,
И решила в сторону Ношпу, Панадол - буду на инструменте играть и стану молодой
Ведущий 
Для затей и для смеха
Баушкина потеха.
Хозяйка. 
Звонкие, резные
Ложки расписные,
От зари и до зари
Веселятся ложкари.
.ОРКЕСТР (шуточный)

----------


## Т.

ПРЕДЛАГАЮ СЦЕНКУ К 8 МАРТА. /я ее выкладывала  и в графе "помощь муз.рук."/
Я думаю вам она понравится.У нас она прошла на УРА, еще детки были такие артистичные, изображали взрослых изумительно. Желаю УДАЧИ! 

СЦЕНКА НА 8 МАРТА ДЛЯ ПОДГ. ИЛИ СТ.ГРУПП

( Папа - сидит в кресле с газетой, мама - на стуле у телефона,
Сестра – смотрится в зеркало "пудрится" и "красит" ресницы или губы,
Мальчик-сын играет один на полу с машинкой.
Раздается телефонный звонок мама берет телефонную трубку) 

МАМА- Здравствуй, Любочка, подружка!Ты давно мне не звонишь!
Может быть, сегодня в гости на минутку забежишь? 
Много дел? Да, не мало ждет домашних нас хлопот,
Надо ужин приготовить, постирать, сварить компот.

/ Мальчик – сын подбегает к маме с книжкой /

СЫН - Мама, скучно мне играть, сказку можешь почитать?

МАМА - Подожди ты, не гуди, лучше к папе подойди!

/ Сын охает, пытается взять и посмотреть косметику, мама легко бьет его по руке/ 

МАМА- Что, ты? Кофточку купила? Говоришь красивый цвет?
Рюшки, бантики, оборки- замечательно, слов нет!
Да? Каблук такой высокий? Сможешь ты такой носить?
Ах, как хочется мне тоже эти туфельки купить!

/ Кладет трубку. Сын опять пристает к ней /

СЫН- Мама, скучно мне стоять!
Может нам с тобою вместе в паровозик поиграть?

МАМА- Ах, мне некогда, сыночек, побежала я стирать,
Во-он сидит на кресле папа, попроси его сыграть!
/ мама уходит из зала /

/ Сын подходит к папе и дергает его за руку/
СЫН - Папа, папа, не читай, лучше в мячик поиграй!
Я тебя прошу давно, отведи меня в кино!

/ папа не отрывая глаз от газеты разговаривает с сыном/

ПАПА – Это все потом, мой милый, ты сходил бы погулять.
Мне же надо очень срочно всю газету дочитать.
И футбол сегодня будет! Я- болельщик «Спартака»!
Мы в индейцев поиграем завтра вечером. Пока!
А гулять…Об этом, кстати, попроси сестренку Катю.

/ Сын подходит к сестре / 

СЫН - Катя, ты сегодня сможешь самолет дорисовать,
Или катер будем в ванной мы с тобою запускать.

КАТЯ- Скажешь тоже. Мне сегодня в институте надо быть,
Скоро лекция начнется, мне пора уж выходить.
А вчера знакомый Славка пригласил меня в кино.
Ни минуточки свободной, все расписано давно.

/ Катя берет сумку и убегает из зала / 

СЫН - Что же делать одному?

ВЕД- Не сидится, не лежится, не гуляется ему!
Мама, папа и сестренка, пожалейте вы ребенка!
Порисуйте, почитайте, и в индейцев поиграйте.
Знайте: бедному ему скучно в доме одному.
Подрастет малыш, потом и поможет вам во всем.
Ведь воспитывать детей хотите, не хотите ли,
Очень трудная работа, милые родители!
__________________

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Девочки,предлагаю сценку к 23 февраля /правда я ее ещё использовала и на 8 марта тоже/. получилось очень необычно, смешно и современно.
Дед был в будёновке с винтовкой /воспользовались добротой родителей одного мальчика/, бабка - с корзиной в которой была мал. кастрюля,тарелка и чашка,а тетя несла раскладывающийся стул /маленький рыбацкий сидение из брезента/


СЦЕНКА ПРО ВОВУ
/к 23 февраля и 8 марта/

ВЕД: Я вижу, вы все смелые,
Глаза огнем горят.
Сегодня ты лишь мальчик,
А завтра ты солдат!
Ребята в расположение нашей части 
появился мальчик Вова.

ВОВА - Здравствуйте, я - Вова!
Я очень избалован!
Я чистенький и свеженький, 
Я ужасный неженка.
Ною целый день с рассвета:
«Дайте то, подайте это!» 
Посадите на коня и любуйтесь на меня!
Это вот сам я,
А вот это мама моя.
Мы будем служить вместе с нею,
Я один ничего не умею.
/выходит дед, бабка и тетя/

ВЕД: В тот же день за мамой вслед
В части появился дед,
Бабушка с подушкой
И тетя в раскладушкой.

БАБ-КА: Ребенок без нас пропадет,
На него самолет упадет!

ВЕД: Мы с ребятами отправляемся в поход,
А Вова-то ваш как пойдет?

ВОВА – Без винтовки и пилотки,
Я винтовку отдам тетке,
Зато возьму батон и крем,
Как устану, так поем!

БАБ-КА: Рядом с ним пойдем мы прямо-
Тетя бабушка и мама.

ВЕД: Бабушка с подушкой,
А тетя с раскладушкой?

ТЕТЯ: Вдруг он устанет с дороги?
Чтоб отдохнули ноги!

ДЕД: Вот так за метром метр,
Прошагаем километр.

МАМА: О-о, я вижу сеновал!
Всё, садись, уже привет!
Бабушка с дедом займутся обедом
/Мама повязывает Вове на грудь салфетку. 
Бабка вынимает из корзины кастрюлю и помешивает 
в ней половником, накладывает в тарелку
и отдает тарелку деду/

ДЕД: Вове понемножку
Скормим за ложкой ложку.
Ты за маму съешь одну
Ещё одну - за старшину!
Ну а за полковника - не менее половника!..
Все закончился обед!
Начинаем военный совет!

МАМА: Так! Кого мы пошлем в разведку?

ВОВА: Разумеется бабку и дедку!
Пусть они будто два туриста,
Проползут километров триста,
Чтобы узнать, где стоят ракеты
И где продаются конфеты.

МАМА: А кто будет держать оборону?

ВОВА: А давайте позвоним дяде Андрону.
Он работает сторожем в тресте
Всех врагов он уложит на месте.

ТЕТЯ: Ну и Вова, молодец!
Пускай отдохнет наш боец!
/укрывает его пледом/

МАМА: Да, он единственная наша отрада,
Охранять нам Вовочку надо.

ВЕД: Ай, да Вова, ну и молодец!
Ребята, нужен нашей армии такой боец?

Дети - нет!

ВЕД: Скажем тебе, Вова, без лишних слов:
Ты ленив и бестолков.
Если были бы все, как ты, избалованы – 
Были бы мы уж давно завоёваны!

УДАЧИ ВСЕМ! :flower:

----------


## максимкас

Эту сценку я делала на 8 марта несколько лет назад, до сих пор меня просят её повторить, так ярко и интересно она смотрелась. Я думаю, что она подойдёт и для театрального кружка. Сценку эту разработала на основе стихотворения, которое называется "Цветное молоко".

Ведущая. Это что за колобок к нам сюда вкатился? 
                 Это бабушкин клубок, шерстяные нитки.
                 Колобок, колобок покатись на лужок
                 К бабушке, Бурёнке, к внучатам Мише и Алёнке.
(катит клубок к домику, выходит из домика бабушка, к ней подбегает Алёнка)
Алёнка. Здравствуй, здравствуй бабушка!
Бабушка. Здравствуй, Алёнка! Хочешь, внученька, оладушек?
                Будет вечер на порог, испеку тебе пирог.
                На нём корочка пшеничная, а начиночка яичная.
                Ну-ка, хлев открой, Алёнушка.
Алёнка (выводит корову). Утро доброе, Бурёнушка. 
             Отведу тебя в луга, за высокие стога.
             Ты, Бурёнушка, ступай в чисто поле погуляй
             А вернёшься вечерком, нас напоишь молоком.
(песня «Далеко…» муз. Пахмутовой)
Корова. Ах, устала что-то я, и доить меня пора
              Вон хозяюшка идёт, и ведро с собой несёт.
(выходит бабушка с ведром)
Бабушка. Ты, красавица-корова, дай мне молока парного
                Внуку Мише отнесу, будет Мишенька расти
                И тебя потом пасти.
Корова (льёт молоко из своего ведра) Лейте, лейте, не жалейте на здоровье пейте.
(бабушка благодарит и уходит)
Корова. Кто идёт ко мне вприпрыжку?
              А! Это моё дружочек Мишка.
(Миша, напевая, подходит к корове)
Миша. Вы корова?
Корова. Я корова.
Миша. Я не ждал от вас такого!
Корова. Очень мило, очень мило, чем я вам не угодила?
Миша. Вы цветы жуёте летом, но, однако же, при этом
            Мне цветного молока не давали мне пока.
Корова. Ну и что же здесь такого? Обижаете корову!
              Вам цветное молоко? Это просто и легко.
              Принесу, даю вам слово!
Миша. До свидания, корова.
Корова. Не теряя ни минутки возле речки целый час
              Буду есть лишь незабудки, чтобы выполнить заказ.
(танец незабудок)
Корова (смотрит в ведро). Ела, ела, ела, ела, ну и что же? Плохо дело.
             Ничего не помогло, молоко белым-бело
             От досады я мычу, му-у, всё сначала я начну.
             Пожую в овражке я жёлтые ромашки.
(танец ромашек)
Корова. Ела, ела, ела, ела ну и что же? Плохо дело!
             Ничего не помогло, молоко белым-бело.
             Видно что-то здесь не так, нужно кушать красный мак.
(танец маков)
Корова. Маку красного поела, ну и что же? Плохо дело!
              Ничего не помогло молоко белым-бело.
              Что же за корова я? Может, не здорова я?
              Не пойти ли мне к врачу? Точно, я провериться хочу.
(подходит к мед. сестре, которая сидит в зрителях)
Корова. Доктор, вы мне помогите, и немножко подлечите.
              Целый день на лугу кушать травку я могу
              Не теряя ни минутки, ем с утра я незабудки,
              Ем с утра в овражке жёлтые ромашки,
              А красный мак жевала, так к вечеру устала.
              Все цветы жую я летом, но, однако же, при этом
              Дать цветного молока не могу никак пока.
Доктор. Что ты, милая корова, ты у нас вполне здорова
              Никуда ты не ходи, ты на Мишу погляди.
              Как у нашего Мишутки глазки, словно незабудки.
              Золотистые кудряшки, словно во поле ромашки.
              Щёчки словно маков цвет, не Мишутка, а букет!
              Значит, есть у молока цвет от каждого цветка.
Корова. Вот какая я корова! В самом деле, я здорова!
              Мне приятно и легко, я пошла по молоко.
(идёт к домику, из домика выходит бабушка с пирогом)
Корова. От коровушки Бурёнки, вам парное молоко, очень вкусное оно.
Бабушка. А от бабушки Арины Вам большой пирог с малиной.
                Приглашайте всех за стол, пойдёт пир у нас горой.

----------


## Musical Teacher

Переделала стихи
*Инсценировка.* 
   Девочка стирает в тазу белье, рядом порошок Тайд и отбеливатель Ваниш
   Девочка:  У меня большая стирка, мне белье стирать не лень
                 Тайда я насыплю в воду и стираю третий день(сыплет, стирает)
                  Ваниш- Это чудо средство( показывает)
                  Порошок от пятен новый. 
                  Насыпаю на пятно.... Вот и все готово
                  Если , мама, ты захочешь, постираю и твое
  Посмотри, как отбелилось , и какое крепко..   Ой-ееей.( пыается показать какое крепкое, ткань рвется) Нужно взять очень поношеную ткань, чтобы легко рвалась.


 Можно использовать как раздел реклама

----------

1 Kvitochka (24.01.2016)

----------


## Musical Teacher

Может быть кому пригодятся  шутки- малютки

Ну-ка, сценки посмотрите
Да подумайте, решите:
Про кого такой рассказ 
Есть ли хитрые у нас

*Мальчик*  Пришел к подруженьке Иван:
-Пойдем гулять, Анютка!
*Девочка* Ах, Ваня,как я занята,
Свободной нет минутки
*Мальчик* Давай тебе я помогу!
*Девочка* Что ж, помоги, дружочек.
Скоси-ка травку на лугу
А я сплету веночек
*Мальчик* Тебе дровишек наколю
Снесу охапку к печке
*Девочка*  А я хоть челочку завью, Пусть вьется, как колечки.
*Мальчик* Полил я сад и огород, Полол с морковкой грядку..
*Девочка*  А я хоть сьела бутерброд,
Ну вот, сыта, в порядке
*Мальчик* Принес колодезной воды
Тебе я пару ведер
*Девочка* Ах,целый день у нас труды,  
Ты что-то, Ваня, бледен.
Попей водички, мой дружок, 
Пошли гулять-резвиться
Вон зеленеет наш лужок,Устала я трудиться
*Мальчик* Пожалуй, я пойду домой, 
Теперь не до гулянья...
*Девочка* Ну вот, опять скучать одной.
Дружочек, до свиданья!

*Хитрая лень*
*Вед.* Маме помощник сегодня так нужен!
Вымыть посуду, сготовить обед,
Новую скатерть на стол постелить, Чисто убрать, да за хлебом сходить.
Саша играет, лежит на диване, и помогать не торопится маме
*Мама *  Ты бы помог  мне, любимый сынок!
*Сын*   Ой, не могу, что-то я занемог!
*Мама*  Ты заболел? может сходим к врачу?
*Сын*  Нет уж, не надо! К врачу не хочу!
Сам я поправлюсь,болезнь- не беда Сам я поправлюсь  я знаю когда...
*Вед*. Мама весь вечер готовит, стирает. Саша лежит на диване, играет.
Ужина час , наконец подошел, Сашу, как барина, просят за стол
*Мама* Как ты, сыночек?
*Вед*.  Волнуется мать
*Сын* Мне надоело болеть и играть.
Я полчаса как уже не болею.
Дай мне покушать, мамуля, скорее
*Вед*. Очень заразная эта болезнь.
Есть ей название - хитрая лень Кто свою маму совсем не жалеет,
Часто такою болезнью болеет.

----------

Любина (04.11.2021)

----------


## Цветик

Девочки, сегодня писала сценарий и вспомнила, что есть у меня такая сценка. Я ее использовала 4 года назад, автора не знаю! 
"Три девчонки».

*Мальчик.*      Три девчонки под окном
                         Размечтались вечерком.
                         Молвит первая девица:
*1-ая девочка.* «Вот в актрисы мне б пробиться,
                         Чтоб на сцене выступать, 
                         Чтоб в кино меня снимали,
                         Роли главные давали.
*2-ая девочка.* – Кабы я  была б певица, - 
*Мальчик.*       Говорит ее сестрица, - 
                         Пела бы я здорово,
                         Как Лариса Долина».
*3-я девочка.*   – Вроде носик симпатичный
                         Занималась я прилично.
                         И скажу, сейчас вам смело 
                         Стать заведующей хотела б.
*Мальчик.      * Быть,  по-вашему, сестрицы,
                         Мы концерт вам зададим
                         И гостей повеселим.

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (05.01.2020)

----------


## Katrinka

*Сценка*

Ведущая: 
Маленькая девочка к бабушке идет
И в подарок бабушке корзиночку несет.
А в корзинке – пирожки,
До чего же хороши!

(входит красная шапочка)

К.Ш: 
Старенькую бабушку
Я свою люблю
И  подарок бабушке
Сегодня подарю.
Милую бабулю поздравляю с Женским днем
Песенку веселую
Вместе с ней споем.

(Красная шапочка идет по лесу, появляется волк)

Волк:
 Эй, постой, куда спешишь?
От меня не убежишь!
Если только захочу,
Вмиг тебя я проглочу! (рычит)

К.Ш.: 
Что ты, что ты, погоди!
Посмотри: там, впереди
Домик бабушки моей.
Нужно к ней мне поскорей.
Разве ты забыл какой
День сегодня не простой?

Волк: 
А какой сегодня день?
Вспоминать мне что-то лень.

К.Ш.: 
В этот день, Восьмого марта
Нужно женщин поздравлять.
Нужно им дарить подарки,
Никого нельзя глотать!

Волк:
 Всё я понял, я молчу!
(гладит себя по животу)
Ну, а кушать – то хочу!

К.Ш.: 
Так пойдем со мной скорей
К милой бабушке моей.
Ей подарки отдадим,
Вместе вкусно поедим!

(волк и красная шапочка бегут по лесу к домику, из домика выходит бабушка)

Бабушка: (хватается за голову)
Внучка милая моя,
Что ж ты волка привела?
Очень волка я боюсь!

К.Ш.: 
Тише бабушка не трусь!
Мы пришли тебя поздравить
И здоровья пожелать.

(вручает бабушке корзинку)

Бабушка: 
Вот спасибо вам большое, 
Волк не ешь, поди, такое
Угощение для вас приготовлю я сейчас.(обращается к волку)
Поросятинку ты любишь?

Волк: (с восторгом)
          Обожаю! Это класс!

(бабушка достает пачку пельменей «Три поросенка», обращается к волку)

Бабушка: 
Вот, дружок, «Три поросенка»,
Я в пельмешках знаю толк!  
Три минутки и готово
Угощайся милый волк!

(артисты кланяются и уходят)

*Песня  про бабушку*

----------


## Т.

Фрагмент из моего сценария./брала из журнала "Колокольчик" /
*СЦЕНКА "УШКИ-НЕСЛУШКИ"*

1реб.-  Мы  очень  долго  совещались, что  нашим  мамам  подарить?
            Ведь в  нашем  21-ом веке  так  трудно  чем-то  удивить.

2реб.-  Давно  известно  всем  на  свете  искусство  очень  любят  дети.
            Они  приготовили  сюрпризы  для  своих  мам.
            И  так,  внимание! Сюрпризы  тут  и  там!

3реб.-  Это  шутка,  в  ней  намек, в  воспитании – урок!
            Вы  на  нас  не  обижайтесь,  вникнуть  в  тему  постарайтесь!

            СЦЕНКА  «  УШКИ – НЕСЛУШКИ  »  ( подг.гр. № 9 гр.)

БАБ-КА- У меня  есть  внучка  Ксюша, У  нее  неслушки- уши.
                 Ушки  вовсе  не  болят. Ушки  Ксюшины  хитрят.

ПАПА-   Встречайте! С  работы  ваш  папа  пришел
(маме)     Ну-ка,  жена,  накрывай-ка  на  стол.
(дочке)-  Здравствуй, дочурка, постой-ка, послушай,
                Дай мне, пожалуйста тапочки,  Ксюша.

КСЮША-  Папа,  ты  разве  забыл,  что  у  Ксюшки
                   Ушки  не  слышат? Они  непослушки!

ПАПА-   Очень  печально, что  дочка  больна.
                Видно,  придется  нам  вызвать  врача!

МАМА-  Скоро  обедать, осталось  немножко.
                Ксюша,  неси-ка тарелки  и ложки.

КСЮША-  Мама!  Ты  разве   забыла?  У  Ксюшки  ушки  не  слышат,
                   Они  непослушки!

МАМА-  Очень  печально,  что  дочка  больна.
                Видно  придется  нам  вызвать  врача!

БАБ-КА – Врач  нам  не  нужен, Даю  я  вам  слово: 
                  Будет  сейчас  наша Ксюша  здорова!
                  Как  же  я  не  доглядела, Я  очки  куда-то  дела.
                  Внучка  Ксюша,  помоги бабушке  очки  найти.

КСЮША- Бабушка,  разве  ты  не  знаешь?
                  У  Ксюшки  ушки  не  слышат,  они  непослушки.

БАБ-КА-  Жалко!  А  я  собиралась  спросить: 
                 Что  же  на  праздник  тебе  подарить?
                 Может  машину купить заводную
                 Или  красивую  куклу  большую?

КСЮША- Куклу,  бабуля,  куклу  хочу. Я ее  петь и  плясать  научу!

БАБ-КА- Что  ты  сказала? Ни  капли  не  слышу!

КСЮША- ( громко)  Куклу  большую  с  глазами  как  вишня! 

БАБ-КА-  Нет  не  хотят  слышать  уши  мои, словно  заложены  ватой  они.

КСЮША- (кричит) Куклу  хочу  я  в  цветном  сарафане,
                                  С  длинными,  белыми  волосами.

БАБ-КА-  Нет,  не  старайся,  не  слышу  я,  Ксюша,
                 И  у  меня  стали  ушки-неслушки!

ПАПА и  МАМА-  Так  и  осталась  хитрющая  Ксюшка
                                 В праздник  без  куклы, красивой  игрушки.

КСЮША-  Все  поняла  я!  Теперь  мои  ушки 
                   Слышат  все-все и зовутся  ПОСЛУШКИ. 

ВЕД.-  Да-а, воспитывать  детей  хотите,  не  хотите ли,
            Очень  трудная  работа,  милые родители!

                        ГЕРОИ   ВЫХОДЯТ   НА   ПОКЛОН

----------


## Antonida

переделала *мюзикл Курочка Ряба* (за основу взят сценарий из сборника Чем развлечь гостей) - будут старшеклассники к 8 марта для учителей готовить, может и вам пригодится
в *архиве* новый текст и уже нарезанные фонограммы

----------

Olga 58 (26.01.2020), tvelen (15.02.2017)

----------


## Песенка

*ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА ПЕСНИ «СЕРЕНАДА»*
музыка и слова Е.Никитиной

Девочки стоят, обмахиваются веерами, «воображают».
Мальчики стоят с гитарами и поют, плавно покачиваясь

1.Девочки наши так хороши        
Им принесли цветы от души         
И серенаду спеть под окном
Чтобы поздравить с мартовским днём.

Припев:  Играй, гитара, звонче пой,        (имитация игры на гитаре)
            О том, как смело пойдём в бой                   
             Чтоб даму сердца от беды
             Из хищных лап спасти.

2.Ваши улыбки солнце затмят 
   Ваши глаза так ярко горят.
   И серенады звуки летят-
   Танец зовёт и бубны звенят

(Мальчики опускаются на колено, одной рукой поддерживают гитару.
Другой  делают жест обожания (правой рукой взмах от сердца в сторону девочек)

----------


## Elen2

*ПЬЕСЫ К ПРАЗДНИКУ «МАМИН ДЕНЬ»*
*КАК ЗАЙЧАТА МАМУ ИСКАЛИ*

Действующие лица:

Сорока
Ворона
Зайчиха
Первый зайчонок
Второй зайчонок
Медведь
Мышка
Белка

Лесная полянка. На полянке — три березки, пенек, дуб с дуплом. Под корнями дуба — берлога.
Под музыку вылетают Сорока и Ворона.

Сорока: 

Эй, подружка, ты слыхала?
Нынче на рассвете
У зайчихи-бедолаги
Потерялись дети!

Ворона: 

Дети, говоришь, пропали? 
Это же кошмар!
Надо их найти скорее!
Полетели, карр!

Улетают. Появляются два зайчонка: один побольше ростом, другой — поменьше. Младший зайчонок громко плачет.





Первый зайчонок:

Ты, братишка, не реви —
Обойдем весь лес 
И отыщем нашу маму, 
Если волк не съест.

Второй зайчонок:

Как же мы ее найдем?
Лес такой большой! 
Здесь мы просто пропадем 
Без мамы дорогой.

Оба плачут. Из дупла выглядывает Белка.

Белка: 

Это что тут за потоп? 
Мокро все от слез. 
Кто же плачет горько так
Здесь, в тени берез?

Первый зайчонок:

Это мы, зайчата, плачем — 
Потеряли домик свой.

Второй зайчонок:

Нам без мамы очень страшно! 
Мы хотим домой!

Выбегает мышка.

Мышка:

Ай-яй-яй, беда какая! 
Бедные зайчата! 
Как же трудно вам без мамы 
Здесь в лесу, ребята! 
Кто ж вас, бедненьких, накормит,
Кто вас пожалеет?
Кто сырой холодной ночью
Малышей согреет?

Из берлоги вылезает Медведь.

Медведь:

Что за шум в лесу дремучем? 
Что еще за гам?
Кто кричит и громко плачет, 
Вспоминая мам?

Белка: 

Как тебе не стыдно, Мишка, 
Малышей ругать!
Взял бы да помог зайчишкам 
Маму отыскать.
Сам-то ты в берлоге с мамой 
Сытно ешь и пьешь, 
Даже в холод лютый самый 
Ты в тепле живешь.

Мышка: 

Как же быть им, невезучим? 
Кто научит их
Выжить здесь, в лесу дремучем, 
Средь зверей чужих?

Медведь: 

Да, несладко им придется, 
Что лукавить тут!
Если мама не найдется,
Вовсе пропадут.
Мама всех важней на свете,
Всех умней, добрей.
Жить должны все ребятишки
С мамою своей.

Прилетают Сорока и Ворона.

Сорока: 

Эй, вы, звери, не шумите —
Маму мы нашли.

Ворона: 

На полянку к трем березкам
Маму привели.

Выбегает Зайчиха.

Зайчиха: 

Мои милые зайчата! 
Как я волновалась! 
Убежали вы куда-то —
Я так испугалась!
Я боялась, как бы волки 
Вас в лесу не съели,
Как бы вы тут не промокли 
И не заболели!

Зайчата (весело):

Хорошо, что мама наша 
Отыскалась и пришла, 
Хорошо, что мама наша 
Нас в лесу нашла!
Было плохо нам без мамы, 
Страшно, одиноко, 
Но зато теперь мы с братом 
Поняли так много!
Мы не будем больше маму 
Огорчать и обижать, 
Будем слушаться мы маму, 
Будем уважать.
Далеко без разрешенья
Убегать не будем 
И расскажем всем, что маму
Очень-очень любим!

Зайчата и Зайчиха танцуют.

Юлия ВЕТОШКИНА
(учитель начальных классов УЦ «Перспектива», Москва)
Танцуют зайчата
(хореография Юлии Томилиной)
Музыкальное сопровождение — веселая полька

1. Зайчиха и два зайчонка идут друг за другом по кругу подскоками. Зайчиха держится лапками за юбочку, у зайчат лапки перед грудью. Они обходят круг и останавливаются лицом к зрителям. Другие зверята в это время стоят сзади полукругом, хлопают в ладоши и качают головками. (Движение повторяется 2 раза.)

2. Зайчиха с зайчатами берутся за руки и двигаются подскоками по кругу сначала в одну сторону, потом — в другую.



3. Зайчата садятся на корточки и чешут за ухом то правой лапкой, то левой. Зверята, стоящие сзади, повторяют это движение. Зайчиха подскоками обходит зайчат, описывая восьмерку, и выходит на середину. Зайчата поднимаются и смотрят на маму, повернувшись боком к зрителям.



4. Зайчиха делает ковырялочку с притопом: ставит правую ногу на носок, потом — на каблук, притоптывает ногами три раза. Затем движение повторяется с левой ноги. Зайчата в это время хлопают в ладоши в прыгают на двух ногах. Зверята, стоящие сзади, топают ногами.
Зайчиха еще раз выполняет ковырялочку с правой и с левой ноги. На этот раз к ней присоединяются зайчата. Зверята, стоящие сзади, прыгают, поставив руки на пояс.

5. Затем зайцы снова берутся за руки и скачут по кругу подскоками. Другие зверята делают внешний круг (руки на поясе) и скачут подскоками в другую сторону. 

6. На конец музыкальной фразы круг разрывается, звери садятся на колени вокруг Зайчихи, которая стоит в центре, и перебирают лапками.

*МАЛЕНЬКАЯ МАМА*
(Пьеса для детей от трех лет)

Действующие лица:

Ведущий (взрослый)
Маша (девочка трех-четырех лет)
Другие дети

Интерьер детской комнаты: кукольный столик, на нем — кукольная посуда. Кукольная кроватка. Рядом с кроваткой — стульчик. На стульчике лежит книга. На заднике (или на ширме) — окошко с занавесками.
Звучит музыка. Под музыку выбегает девочка, раздвигает занавески на окне. За окошком появляется улыбающееся солнышко. 



Ведущий: Вот девочка Маша, а вот ее дочка — кукла Наташа.
Наступило утро. Выглянуло солнышко. Заглянула Маша в кукольную кроватку — а кукла Наташа все еще спит.

Маша:

Смотрит солнышко в окошко.
Просыпайся, моя крошка!

Дети:

Доброе утро, девочка Маша!
Доброе утро, кукла Наташа!

Куколка проснулась, потянулась, маме улыбнулась. Что теперь Маше делать?

Дети:

Буду дочку поднимать.
Буду дочку умывать.

Ведущий: А как?

Дети:

А вот так, 
И вот эдак, и вот так!

(Показывают, как надо умывать лицо и руки.)

Маша:

Тепленькой водичкой 
Умываем личико.
Ручки моем чисто,
Вытираем быстро.

(Делает вид, что умывает куклу. Берет маленькую салфеточку, вытирает кукле лицо и руки.)

Ведущий: Кукла Наташа лицо умывала, а мама Маша ей помогала. Что теперь Маше делать?

Дети:

Надо кашу варить, чтобы дочку кормить.

Ведущий: А как?

Дети:

А вот так,
И вот эдак, и вот так!

(Показывают жестами, как надо мешать и солить кашу.)

Ведущий: Не любит кукла Наташа вкусную манную кашу. Капризничает, ворчит. Маша ей говорит:

Маша:

Надо маму слушать.
Надо кашу кушать.

(Берет кукольную тарелочку и кукольную ложечку. Кормит куклу.)

Ложечку — за маму,
Ложечку — за папу,
Ложечку — за песика
С черненьким носиком.
Ложечку — за котика
С беленьким животиком.
И самую последнюю маленькую ложку —
За самую малюсенькую серенькую мошку.

(Звучит музыка. Дети изображают, что едят вкусную кашу. Похлопывают себя по животикам.)

Ведущий: Съела кукла Наташа всю манную кашу. Что теперь делать Маше? 

Дети:

Веселиться и скакать,
В игры разные играть.

Ведущий: А как?

Дети: 

А вот так,
И вот эдак, и вот так!

(Звучит веселая музыка. Дети прыгают, выбрасывают ножки, кружатся. Маша берет куклу, ставит ее на пол, изображает, что кукла танцует.)

Ведущий: Стала кукла веселиться, прыгать, бегать и резвиться. По дорожке побежала, споткнулась, упала, об угол стенки ушибла коленку, горько заплакала, слезки закапали. Что Маше делать?

Дети:

Надо нежную песенку спеть
И коленка не будет болеть!

(Звучит музыка. Маша берет куклу на руки, укачивает ее и поет. Дети и взрослые ей помогают.)

Песенка Маши:

Ты не плачь, моя доченька,
Как дождливая ноченька.
Улыбайся, как звездочка!
Расцветай, словно розочка!

Ведущий: Перестала кукла плакать, перестали слезы капать. Посадила Маша куклу на колени.

Маша:

А теперь, моя малышка,
Почитаю тебе книжку.
Книжку интересную
С картинками чудесными.

Ведущий: А про что будут читать? — интересно нам узнать.

Дети вместе с ведущим:

Про слона, про бегемота,
Про отважного пилота,
Про волшебника в берете 
И про все, что есть на свете! 
Сказки интересные,
Добрые, чудесные.

(Пока дети перечисляют, про что Маша будет читать, она перелистывает страницы в книжке, показывает кукле картинки.
Затем начинает звучать тихая музыка. Солнышко в окошке скрывается. Вместо него появляется темный задник с месяцем и звездами.)

Ведущий:

Ночь приводит за собой
Звезды, тишину, покой.
Нашей кукле спать пора.

Маша:

Спи, Наташа, до утра!

Маша укачивает куклу, кладет ее в кроватку, накрывает одеяльцем.
Все поют колыбельную песенку. Постепенно свет гаснет. Ведущий берет сонную Машу на руки и уносит со сцены. 







Марина АРОМШТАМ
*КАК МЕДВЕДИЦА ИСКАЛА СВОИХ МЕДВЕЖАТ*
(Инсценировка Марины Аромштам)

Действующие лица:

Медведица
Медведь
Тигрица
Львица
Мама барсят
Зайчиха
Зайчата
Тигрята
Барсята
Львята
Медвежата
Луна
Звезды
Сцена первая

Лесная полянка. Под деревьями и кустами видны дверцы — входы в жилища зверей. На табличках написано: «Медведи», «Тигры», «Барсы», «Зайцы», «Львы». Под веселую музыку выбегают три зайчонка, танцуют. К ним присоединяются два тигренка. Следом появляются два львенка, два барсенка и три медвежонка. Веселая возня.
Музыка обрывается. Звери падают, болтают в воздухе лапами.
Характер музыки меняется. Появляется луна, ведущая за собой хоровод звезд. Одновременно распахиваются окошки домиков. Оттуда высовываются: мама-Зайчиха, мама-Тигрица, мама барсят, мама-Львица. 

Зайчиха: Малыши! Пора домой!
Тигрица: Ребятки! Спать пора!
Мама барсят: Детки! Где вы? Идите скорее домой!
Львица: Где вы, озорники? Торопитесь в кроватки!

Зверята поднимаются, оглядываются и разбегаются. Сцена пустеет. 
Звучит колыбельная песенка. Окошки закрываются.
Сцена вторая

Открывается дверца медвежьего домика и оттуда выходит Медведица.

Медведица: Уже сгустились сумерки. Медвежатам спать пора. Куда это они запропастились? (Идет по полянке, заглядывает под кусты.) Всю полянку обошла, но их нигде не видно. А, наверно, они пошли сказать «спокойной ночи» львятам! Загляну-ка я к Львице. (Подходит к домику львов, стучит в окошко.) Львица, Львица! Нет ли у тебя моих медвежат?
Львица: Что ты, что ты! Львята уже лежат — гривка к гривке — и сладко посапывают.
Медведица: Наверно, они в гостях у Тигрицы. Пойду, спрошу у нее. (Звучит музыка, Медведица ковыляет по сцене. Подходит к домику тигров, стучит в окошко.) Здравствуй, Тигрица! К тебе не заглядывали мои медвежата?
Тигрица: Здравствуй, Медведица! Не заглядывали. А мои тигрята — только погляди — уже лежат — полоска к полоске — и громко посапывают.

Медведица разводит лапами, вздыхает. Окошко закрывается.

Медведица: Может, медвежата забрели к Барсу? Пойду, спрошу. (Звучит музыка, Медведица ковыляет по сцене. Подходит к домику барсов, стучит в окошко.) Здравствуй, соседка! К тебе не забегали мои медвежата?
Мама барсят: Не заглядывали. А барсята уже лежат — пятнышко к пятнышку — и крепко спят.

Медведица разводит лапами, вздыхает. Окошко закрывается.

Медведица: Не могут же медвежата быть у зайцев! Зайчата небось давно уж лежат — ухо к уху — и носами звонко посвистывают. Но где же тогда мои медвежата?

Звучит музыка. Медведица ковыляет по сцене, время от времени выкликая: «Медвежата! Где вы?» С противоположной стороны ей навстречу выходит папа-Медведь.

Медведь: Куда это ты, Медведица?
Медведица: Да вот медвежат наших разыскиваю. Им уже спать пора.
Медведь: А у Львицы ты их искала?
Медведица: Искала, нет их там. А львята, те лежат — гривка к гривке — и преспокойно спят.
Медведь: А у Тигрицы была?
Медведица: Конечно! Но их там нет. А тигрята, те лежат — полоска к полоске — и преспокойно спят.
Медведь: А барсов ты спрашивала?
Медведица: Еще бы! Нет их там. А барсята, те лежат — пятнышко к пятнышку — и преспокойно спят.
Медведь: А к зайцам небось и заходить незачем?
Медведица: Ясное дело, незачем. Зайчата небось лежат — ухо к уху — и преспокойно спят.
Медведь: А может быть, наши медвежата, пока ты их ищешь, вернулись в берлогу?
Медведица: Как это — вернулись?
Медведь: Да так, очень просто.
Медведица: Кто, медвежата?
Медведь: Ну да!
Медведица: В берлогу, говоришь?
Медведь: В берлогу.
Медведица: Пойдем поглядим.

Медведица берет Медведя под руку, и они вместе ковыляют к своему домику. Медведица заходит в домик и выглядывает в окошко.

Медведица: Здесь они, здесь, мои медвежата! Лежат — хвостик к хвостику — и давно уже спят! Тихо, косолапый, не разбуди их…

Медведь залезает в домик. Окошко закрывается. 
На сцене появляется луна, ведущая хоровод звезд.

----------


## МАРИСЕ

Предлагаю шуточную сценку(у меня разыгрывают мальчики,переодетые в бабушек)
Мальчики-бабушки выходят с корзинками, в которых лежат клубочки,садятся на стульчики,достают вязание(шарфик, носочек)и" вяжут". 
Вед.Две бабушки сидели на лавочке рядком,
Одна вязала спицами,другая шарф крючком.
Лежали два клубочка в корзиночках у них,
Судачили старушки о внуках дорогих.
1Б. Моя-то внучка Танечка мне,старой, помогала, 
трясла половики на улице,в квартире убирала.
Веник в руки как взяла-всю квартиру убрала,
Но от веника того осталось...три соломинки всего!

2Б.А мой внучок помыл посуду, 
взялся чистить он сковороду,
Ох! потом мы всей семьей не могли отмыть его.
"вяжут"(фоном звучит музыка)
1Б. Эх,подружка, скучно очень
 Нам вот так сидеть вдвоем, 
2Б.Отложи-ка ты вязанье, 
Лучше спляшем и споем.
("бабушки" встают,свое "вязание" кладут в корзиночки,выходят немного вперед и поют)
1Б.Эх,топну ногой!
2Б.Я притопну другой! 
(вместе)-Мы с тобой кружиться станем 
(одна из бабок)-Ой!(держится за спину-вроде как радикулит скрутил)
 (другая бабка машет рукой)- лучше так постой!
Бабушка (с радикулитом)-хлопает в ладоши,а вторая танцует.
1Б.Ах,Петровна,, славно время мы с тобою провели, 
Скоро внук придет из сада,мне домой пора идти.
Бабки берут корзиночки,берутся под руки и уходят под музыку.

Эту сценку я обычно беру в старшей группе, дети разучивают очень быстро.Вместо тех слов,что у меня-можно взять другие из частушек,музыка тоже частушечная.

----------

Valesy (21.02.2020)

----------


## skripka666

СЦЕНКА "ЛИСИЧКИН ПРАЗДНИК".
Ведущая:" На опушке на лесной , виден домик расписной , он не  белки . и не мишки
             Этот домик , дом лисички.
             У лисички праздник , женский день.
             Трудится лисичка. готовить ей не лень.
ЛСИЧКА; "Я, лисичка, хвостик рыжий буду всех я угощать печь пирог, гостей встречать.(лиса накрывает на стол)
Ведущий: А вот и первый гость спешит к лисе. ..появился первый друг , бурый мишенька- мишук.
Мишка: "Здравствуй, лисонька, лиса! С праздником ,тебя  краса!
(достает подарок банку меда).Мед душистый , золотой!Очень вкусный и густой.
Дарит лисе.
Лиса:" вот спасибо! Очень рада.
Ведущий:Тут зайчишка прискакал. Про лисисчкин праздник серый услыхал.
Заяц: "Здравствуй, милая лиса . с праздником тебя . краса!
          вот морковка , вот капуста  борщ лисичке будет вкусный!
          Подарок -заглядение, прими  же поздравление!
Лиса:Принес  ты  целый огород, здесь овощей на целый год!
Волк: По тропинке из глуши , серый волк  к лисе  спешит.
Волк: Здравствуй. милая лиса! С праздником тебя , краса!
        Зайчик , ты  не бойся! Мишка , успокойся! 
         Я не злой, не злой совсем!Никого из вас не сьем!
        На полянке , возле речки  я цветочки собирал!
        И к лисичке по дорожке , я на праздник прибежал(дарит  цветы лисе).
Лиса  приглашает волка к  столу:
        Вот , спасибо. угощаю , я тебя , душистым чаем!
Ведущий: А вот и еще один гость спешит к лисе.
Выбегает Колобок.
Ведущий:Вот так чудо Колобок! Колобок .румяный бок! На сметане он мешон,на окошке остужен!И сегодня в дом к лисичке , он на праздник приглашен!
Колобок: Здравстствуй, лисонька.лиса! С праздником тебя. краса!
             Поздравляю!Поздравляю! И подарок свой ,вручаю!(дарит лисе баночку с джемом)
Лиса: Здравствуй, здравствуй , колобок! Колобок , румяный  бок!Проходи, располагайся и с гостями пообщайся!Я  больше колобков не ем! Ем я  мед морковку . джем!
Все  артисты  выстраиваются в одну линеечку и хором говорят:
Будем праздник продолжать , веселиться танцевать. 
Танцуют несложный   танец.
 Конец.
Эта  небольшая сценка несложная в разучиваниии смотрится хорошо.

----------


## Орхидея

Девочки, может, пригодится кому-либо. Я инсценировала это стихотворение: "бабушка" - роль для девочки без слов, а "Девочка" - девочка с хорошей дикцией, она очень выразительно рассказывала этот текст, и "доченька" - тоже роль без текста. Детям очень нравилось это нежное стихотворение.)
"Аленушка" (Т.Новак)

Куклы иностранные,-
На них цены странные,
И купить возможности 
Нету никакой!

Сядем рядом с бабушкой,
И сошьем мне Ладушку - 
Куколку тряпичную
С русою косой.

Личико, как солнышко,
Назову Аленушкой,
Буду я любить её, 
Как родную дочь.

Милая, хорошая,
На меня похожая,
Я всегда в любой беде 
Ей смогу помочь.

В пляске мы покружимся,
С нею мы подружимся,
И шагать по жизни нам
Вместе веселей.

Будут зимы с вёснами,
Вырасту я взрослою,
Подарю Аленушку
Доченьке своей!
------------------------------
И еще одно очень красивое стихотворение для инсценировки.
(Участвуют: Зима и Весна - девочки, и 3-4 ребенка, читающих по четверостишию. 
Зима выходила с началом стихотворения и ходила важно, медленно, рассыпая величаво из красивого мешка "снег". В конце, сказав свою реплику, она так же величаво уходила, а Весна начинала танцевать, раздавая  детям подснежникии вовлекая их в танец под красивую  музыку. Кстати, для 8 марта мы не используем покупные "летние" яркие цветы, а всегда делаем сами подснежники - очень эффектно и нежно смотрится!).
"Зима-композитор" (А. Бортняк)

Одевшись в белый свитер,
К роялю ветра сев,
Зима, как композитор,
Слагала свой напев.

В десятый раз, и в сотый
Мурлыкала:"Гу-гу!.."
Записывала ноты
На льду и на снегу.

У ветра струн немало-
И песнями зима
До марта исписала
Поля, луга, дома...

Но лед на речках треснул - 
И молвила Зима:
-Я сочинила песни,
А ты их спой, весна!"

----------

Mandarinka-79 (21.02.2019)

----------


## Natasha56

Диалог девочки и мальчика к 8 МАРТА.

Дев.  Хоть мужчины и сильны,
         Не умеют печь блины…
         Вы, мужчины, недотёпы,
         Вас воспитывать, учить,
         И петрушку от укропа,
         Вы не в силах отличить!

М.    От мужчины нету толку?!
         Это нам талант не дан?
         Кто прибил для книжек полку?
         Починил на кухне кран?...

Дев.  Борщ варить вам не охото,
          Не пожарите котлет…
          Вам удрать бы на работу,
          Ну, а больше толку нет!

М.     Ты, колючая заноза,
          Плохо знаешь ты мужчин.
          То и дело льёте слёзы
          И, к тому же, без причин!

          Ты, колючие слова, говоришь робея.
           Папа в доме – голова!

Дев.   Мама в доме –шея!  
:tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------

ANGEL 250 (25.01.2020), Раиса2001 (23.02.2020)

----------


## Magvai

Вот нашла у себя на работе вот такую сценку ТРи подружки, можеткому-нибудь понадобится...
Вед.     Три подружки в день весенний
              Были в милом настроеньи.
              На скамейке ворковали
              И о будущем мечтали!
1 дев.   Вот когда я подрасту,
             Сразу замуж я пойду!
             Мужа выберу, как папа,
             Чтоб встречал меня у трапа!
             Ах, забыла вам сказать,
             В небе буду я летать,
             Стюардессой стать хочу,
             В самолёте полечу!
2 дев.   Ты не отвлекайся, ………..
              Что там дальше, не забыла?
1 дев.   А потом я стану мамой
             И скажу тебе я прямо,
             Что своих детей, …………..
             Я не буду пичкать кашей!
             Буду их водить в кино,
             Покупать им эскимо!
2 дев.   Вот твоей бы дочкой стать,
             Можно только помечтать!
             Я ж хочу артисткой стать,
             Чтоб на сцене выступать,
             Чтоб цветы всегда дарили,
             Обо мне все говорили!
              Чтоб в кино меня снимали,
              Роли главные давали.
              Много б денег получала,
              Что хочу, всё б покупала!  ( обращается к 3-ей девочке)
              Почему же ты молчишь,
              Ничего не говоришь?
3 дев.   В школе буду я учиться,
             Обещаю не лениться!
              Потому что подрасту 
              И учёной стать хочу.
              И компьютер изучить,
              С математикой дружить,
              Географией владеть,
              Чтобы мир весь посмотреть!
              Геометрию и русский,
              Биологию, французский
              В школе нужно изучить,
              Чтобы самой умной быть!
Вед.     Вот какие наши дети,
             Всё хотят узнать на свете.
             Пожелаем им удачи,
             Чтоб решили все задачи!

----------

Valesy (21.02.2020)

----------


## larisam34

Предлагаю другой вариант инсценировки сказки "КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА". Использую его не в первый раз и всегда проходит весело. Надеюсь, что вам пригодится...


Вед:
Жила-была мама с дочкой. Вот однажды мама говорит...


Мама:(спортивно одета, в руках ракетка)
Слушай, дочка дорогая!
Ты уж, выросла большая.
Нужно к бабушке пойти,
И пирог ей отнести.
А еще в подарок крем -
От морщинок "Орифлейм".
Мне с тобой пойти нельзя.
Ждут на тенисе друзья.
Передай привет бабуле
И скажи, что скоро буду.
Как машину починю,
К ней я сразу заскочу.
Ну, дочурка, мне пора...
Вечером я жду звонка. (уходит)


КР.ШАПОЧКА:
Бабушке нельзя мучного!
На диете она снова.
Форму нужно ей держать,
Вес нельзя ей набирать.


ВЕД:
Девочка взяла корзинку,
И свернула на тропинку.
Вот бредет она по лесу
Звонко песенку поет... ("Песня Красной Шапочки")


ВОЛК:
Эй, постой, куда спешишь?
От меня не убежишь!
Если только захочу,
Вмиг тебя я проглочу!!!


КР.ШАПОЧКА:
Что ты, что ты, погоди!
Посмотри: там впереди
Домик бабушки моей.
Нужно к ней мне поскорей.
Разве ты забыл какой
День сегодня непростой?!


ВОЛК:
А какой сегодня день?
Вспоминать мне что-то лень?


КР.ШАПОЧКА:
В этот день - 8 марта
Нужно женщин поздравлять.
Нужно им дарить подарки,
Никого нельзя глотать!


ВОЛК:
 Все, я понял, я молчу!
Ну, а кушать-то хочу! (говорит в сторону).
Можно мне с тобой, подружка!
Проводить тебя, ведь, нужно.
Путь - далекий, лес - большой,
Должен я идти с тобой.


ВЕД:
И отправились они вместе к бабушке... (идут под музыку).

КР.ШАПОЧКА:
Слушай, Волк, а ты не врешь?
Правильно меня ведешь?
Может, хочешь съесть меня,
Бабушку мою, а зря!
Сказку эту я читала,
Да и мама рассказала.


ВОЛК:
Что ты, детка, ха-ха-ха!
Насмешила ты меня.
Что в твоей бабуле есть,
Чтобы можно было съесть?
Кожа, кости - вся еда...
Кушать нечего - беда!
Все диету соблюдает,
Мяч весь день в саду гоняет
Лучше в гости я пройдусь,
Пирогом там угощусь! (идут под музыку, имитируют интересную беседу).


ВЕД:
Вот идут они вдвоем,
Говорят о том, о сем:
Об учебе, о кино,
С кем не виделись давно.
Вот и домик показался
Шаг один всего остался!


КР,ШАПОЧКА:
Тук,тук, тук - откройте дверь!


Под музыку, выполняя зарядку, выбегает бабушка.
БАБУШКА:
Здравствуй, внучка, как дела?
Я давно тебя ждала!
Как же ты похорошела!
Платье новое надела!
Губки-бантик, нос-курносик,
А воротник теперь здесь носят?
Бегать стала по утрам...
Сбросила, аж, киллограмм!
Форму я должна держать
Вес нельзя мне набирать!
Ах, малышка, что такое?
Это волк пришел с тобою?


КР.ШАПОЧКА:
Да, бабуля, мы вдвоем,
Мы пирог тебе несем!


БАБУШКА:
Угощение для вас,
Приготовлю я сейчас!


Герои садятся за стол. Бабушка обращается к волку:
Поросятинку ты любишь?


ВОЛК:
Обожаю! Это класс!


БАБУШКА:
Вот, дружок, "Три поросенка",
Я в пельменях знаю толк!
Три минуты -и готово,
Угощайся, милый волк!


ВОЛК:
Ммм...Как вкусно! Научили!
Я все понял, наконец!
Лучше буду есть пильмени,
Чем бабулек на обед!


Герои выходят на поклон.
ВЕД:
Волк, вообще-то, славный малый,
По натуре он - добряк!
Да, воспитан был не так!


ВОЛК:
Да, вообще-то, я добряк!
Да, воспитан был не так!


:smile::smile::smile:

----------

зулико (14.02.2021)

----------


## мальвина19

СЦЕНКА НА 8 МАРТА

( выходит девочка, поет)

Девочка: Ой, цветет калина
             В поле у ручья
             Парня молодого полюбила я.
             Парня полюбила на свою беду.
             Что ж теперь мне делать?
              Ах, с ума сойду! Ох! ( вздыхает)

( выбегают подружки)

1.	Ах! Любовные дела!
Что ты только в нем нашла?

    2.  Подруженька моя, тебя мне жалко,
Ну что тебе он дарит за подарки?
То капусту, то салат,
Кто такому будет рад?

1.	Мой миленок подарил мне плитку шоколада!

2.	Ну, а мне – букет цветов,
Духи и помаду!

( Музыка. Заходит мальчик, в руках редиска, поет:)

 Мальчик : Хвастать, милая, не стану,
                Знаю я , что говорю.
            С неба звездочку достану
            И любимой подарю.
Про меня твои подруги
Всё такое говорят,
Сильно так тебя люблю я,
В этом я не виноват!

Для своей любимой киски
Я к празднику принес редиски!
Чтоб была здоровой, стройной,
Своей фигурою довольна!

(девочка поёт песню,припев-вместе,проигрыш-девочка танцует с мальчиком,подружки подтанцовывают)

ПЕСНЯ «8 МАРТА»

1.	Тебя я знаю,ты мой друг и даже близкий,хочу отметить у тебя хороший вкус,
Пусть мне подруги говорят,что ты редиска, а я считаю,что ты сладкий,как арбуз!
Моя двоюродная тётя,тётя Груша,мне говорит,что ты довольно странный фрукт,
А мне не хочется её рецепты слушать,я в заколдованный тобой попала круг!

Припев: 8-е Марта близко-близко,и не во сне, а на яву,
            Растёт весной в саду редиска,я к празднику её сорву.
        8-е Марта близко-близко, оно бывает раз в году,
       Спустились звёзды низко-низко,а я ткбя на праздник жду!

2.	Я бабку Фёклу попрошу гадать на картах,а что мне выпадет,потом тебе скажу,
Я перед праздником своим 8-е Марта редиски грядку небольшую посажу,
Люблю я яблоки,люблю тугие сливы,люблю я овощи,редиску и салат,
И я хочу богатой быть и быть счастливой, поскольку я тебя нашла,а это клад!

ДЕВОЧКИ,может у кого-нибудь есть минус к этой песне?По-моему ,группа "8 Марта",буду очень признательна,а то поём под аккомп.,не совсем хорошо подобраный.

----------


## sergei84

Сценка «Пирог для мамы» (подг. гр.)
Папа.                 Я пришел с работы, дети,
                           Поскорее папу встретьте!
Дети.                 Почему сегодня рано?
Папа.                 Завтра праздник нашей мамы,
                           Наших бабушек старушек,
                           Женщин, девочек подружек.
                           Отпросился я с работы,
                           Чтоб взять мамины заботы.
Дети.                 Что нам делать? Как нам быть?
                           Что же маме подарить?
Папа.                 Мы гадать не будем с вами,
                           Испечем пирог для мамы.
Дети.                 Мы сегодня станем сами
                           На часочек поварами.
                           Фартуки оденем смело,
                           Примемся скорей за дело.
Папа.                 Нам нужны для пирога
                           Соль, сметана и мука,
                           Сахар, дрожжи и яйцо,
                           И, конечно, молоко.
Дети ставят продукты на стол и поют песенку:
                           Мы для мамы в день весенний
                           Приготовим угощенье.
                           Мы пирог испечем
                           И поздравим с Женским днем!
                          Фартуки скорей оденем,
                           Принимаемся за дело.
                           Все продукты есть у нас,
                           Печь пирог начнем сейчас.
Папа.                 Стойте! Я совсем забыл!
                           Цветов для мамы не купил!
                           Вы пока здесь посидите
                                И меня с букетом ждите.
Первый ребенок. Так сидеть мне надоело.
Второй ребенок.  А давай займемся делом.
                                Мы для бабушки и мамы
                                Коврик нарисуем сами.
Первый ребенок.  А по коврику – цветы
                                Небывалой красоты!
Дети убегают рисовать. Звучит музыка, входит кот.
Кот Мурзик.         Мяу! Вкусно пахнет тут!
                                Что-то к празднику пекут!
                                Вот сметана на столе,
                                Повезло, представьте, мне.
                                Я сметанку утащу
                                И Мурлыке подарю.
                                Ведь Мурлыка, хоть и кошка,
                                Тоже женщина немножко.
                                И к тому ж моя подружка!
                                Почешу ее за ушком,
                                Сладко песенку спою
                                И сметанку подарю.
                                Сам же выпью молочка.
                                Ох, какая вкуснота!
Кот пьет, вытирает усы, берет сметанку и уходит. Выбегает мышка.
Мышка.                Пи-пи-пи! Как пахнет тут!
                               Что-то к празднику пекут!
                                Здесь продуктов прям не счесть!
                                Для меня яичко есть.
                                Завтра праздник у меня,
                                Утащу яичко я.
                                Всех подружек позову
                                Я яичком угощу.
Берет яичко и убегает. Выходит кот и кошка.
Кот Мурзик.         Мурлыка, я в тебя влюблен!
                                Я потерял покой и сон.
                                Всех кошек ты красивее!
                                Я всех котов счастливее!
Кошка Мурлыка.  Ах, Мурзик, льстишь ты мне опять.
                                Устала праздника я ждать.
                                Что ты мне к празднику подаришь?
                                Как кошечку свою поздравишь?  
Кот Мурзик.         Я для своей любимой кошки
                                Сметаны баночку достал.
(кот дарит банку сметаны)
Кошка Мурлыка. Уже люблю тебя немножко ….
Кот Мурзик.          Немножко? Ну я так и знал.
Кот и Кошка уходят, выходят папа и дети.
Папа.                    Я цветов купил, друзья.
                              Печь пирог уже пора.
Дети.                    Посмотрите! Кто здесь был?
                              Кто все это натворил?
1-й ребенок.        Вся рассыпана мука,
                              Нет яйца, нет молока!
2-й ребенок.        И сметаны след простыл.
                              Кто все это утащил?
Папа.                    Догадался я, друзья,
                               Кто заглядывал сюда.
                               Мурзик-кот, сюда иди
                               Да всю правду доложи.
Кот Мурзик.        Я на кухню заходил,
                               Я сметану утащил!
                               С праздником поздравил кошку,
                               Подкормил ее немножко.
                               Да и сам поел слегка:
                               Выпил банку молока.
1-й ребенок.         А яйцо ты тоже взял?
Кот Мурзик.        Нет, яичко я не брал.
Выбегает мышка.
Мышка.                Я на кухне здесь была, я яичко унесла.
                               Не сердитесь вы, друзья, праздник есть и у меня.
Папа.                    Что, ж пирог не получился, наш подарок развалился.
Стук в дверь.
                               Это мама с бабушкой. Ой, как неприятно:        
                                Нет у нас подарка, это так досадно!
Входят мама и бабушка, они несут пирог.
Мама.                    Все скорее к нам бегите, нам с бабулей помогите!
Папа.                     Что за чудо, прямо в срок….
Все.                         Это праздничный пирог!
Папа. (с цветами). Чтобы стол красивым был, я цветов для вас купил!
Дети (с ковриком) А вот и наш подарок, ковер красив и ярок!
Мама и Бабушка.  Ах, как приятно нам, родные! Заботливые вы какие!
Мышка, Мурзик и Мурлыка. 
                                   А мы к празднику сейчас
                                   Танец всем покажем наш.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (27.02.2020)

----------


## Anneska

В центре зала на скамеечке сидит бабушка и "вяжет".
Входит внучка Катя с мячиком в руках. ВЕДУЩИЙ:
У Кати было два глаза, два уха, две руки, две ноги, а язык - один и нос - тоже один. Вот как-то раз Катя и спрашивает: 

ВНУЧКА КАТЯ:
Скажи, бабушка, почему это у меня всего по два, а язык один и нос тоже один? 

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
А бабушка отвечает: 

БАБУШКА (откладывая вязание):
Потому, Катенька, чтобы ты больше видела, больше слушала, больше делала, больше ходила и меньше болтала и нос свой куда не надо не совала. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
Вот, оказывается, почему языков и носов бывает только по одному. Ясно?

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*
СКАЗКА  ДЛЯ  МАМОЧКИ 


Жил себе в лесу возле лужайки ОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ ёжик. Один раз с ним случилось НЕОБЫКНОВЕННОЕ приключение. Смотрите: вышел ёжик на лужайку… вот так… и увидел ЦВЕТЫ. 

ЁЖИК
ФР–ФР… здравствуйте цветочки, ФР–ФР…

ЦВЕТЫ
Добрый день–день…
Добрый день-день…
Добрый день–день–день…

ЁЖИК
Пойдемте, пожалуйста, поздравлять… ФР–ФР… мою мамочку с праздником. 

ЦВЕТЫ
Мы согласны, да–да–да…
Только как дойти туда?

Вдруг на полянку выскочила ЛИСИЦА. Вот такая БОЛЬШАЯ. Вот такая СТРАШНАЯ. Увидела ЁЖИКА и говорит:

ЛИСИЦА
Какая вкусная… НЯМ–НЯМ… 
Встреча, НЯМ–НЯМ…
Сейчас я тебя АМ–НЯМ!

ЁЖИК 
Ай, ФР–ФР, я боюсь! ФР–ФР… Помогите! 

Только цветочки не растерялись, а быстренько сели на ЁЖИКА вот так: Один… Второй… Третий… Четвертый… Пятый… Вот так ЁЖИК превратился в цветущую клумбу. Поискала, поискала ЛИСИЦА ЁЖИКА среди ЦВЕТОВ не нашла и побежала дальше. А когда ЁЖИК пришел домой, его МАМА сказала:

МАМА
Какие красивые цветы, только вот где мой любимый ЁЖИК?

Тогда ЁЖИК подошёл ближе, поцеловал мамочку – вот так… и сказал:

ЁЖИК
А я вот тут, ФР–ФР, под цветами, ФР–ФР! С праздником!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
МАМА


Действующие лица:

Роль исполняет взрослый:
Ведущий

Роли исполняют дети:
Котенок
Щенок
Поросенок
________________________


В центре зала стол, на столе большая яркая книжка.
Вокруг стола на стульчиках сидят котенок, щенок и поросенок. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
Поросенок, котенок, щенок
Сели учить урок.
Вот котенок книжку взял. 

КОТЁНОК:
Мяу, мяу! 

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
Он сказал. 

КОТЁНОК:
Это значит: ма-ма. 

ЩЕНОК: 
Нет, приятель, ты не прав,
Здесь написано: "Гав-гав".
А это значит: ма-ма. 

ПОРОСЁНОК:
Если верить букварю,
Здесь написано: "Хрю-хрю".
Это значит: ма-ма.

----------

1 Kvitochka (24.01.2016), Mandarinka-79 (21.02.2019), Valesy (21.02.2020)

----------


## лариса 25

Сценка.
Ведущая.
Все минуточку вниманья, 
Сказку я хочу начать, 
Этой сказочки названье, 
Каждый может отгадать.
Вы готовы слушать, ушки?
Будет сказка, дайте срок.
Говорит старик старухе:
«Испеки мне колобок».
Дед.
Ох, захотелось колобка.
У нас есть тесто иль мука? 
Ты б, бабка, тесто замесила 
И всех сегодня угостила.
Баба.
С охотой я возьмусь за дело,  
Хоть задача нелегка, 
Чтобы сделать тесто белым,
Нужна не только мне мука - 
Вниманье нужно и уменье, 
Про соль да сахар не забыть. 
Чтоб лучше сделать угощенье,
Начну-ка тесто я месить.
Месит тесто под музыку в большой кастрюле (тесто – ребенок).
Баба.
Тесто я месила, масло добавляла, 
Выбилась из силы. Ой как я устала

Садится на стул.
Тесто.
Убегу я из кадушки 
Не хочу быть колобком.
Мне здесь плохо, мне здесь душно.
Через край бы да бегом.
Очень сдобное я тесто,
Усидеть здесь не могу,
Мне в кадушке мало места,
Тесно, тесно, убегу..
Под музыку убегает.
Дед.
Баба, тесто убежало!
Баба. 
Ай, яй, яй! Ты куда?
Как же я проспала?
Вот несчастье, вот беда!
Такого не бывало.

Дед и баба под музыку ловят колобка.
Баба. 
Ох, и хитрый колобок,
Колобок – румяный бок.
Пожалеем мы тебя
И не будем печь пока.
Дед.
А чтоб порадовать гостей
Пригласим сюда детей.

----------


## лариса 25

Добрый день! предлагаю очень веселые сценки к 8 Марта.
Шутки на полминутки.
15-й реб.: Мы ребята-хохотушки,
Любим песни, пляски, шутки.
Вам сейчас расскажем шутки,
Лишь всего на полминутки.

1-я сценка:
1-й реб: Кто за столик хочет сесть?
2-й реб.: Я!
1-й реб.: Кто варенье хочет съесть?
2-й реб.: Я!
1-й реб.: А кто будет мыть посуду?
2-й реб.: Больше «Я» кричать не буду.

2-я сценка: 
1-й реб.: «Чего ты исцарапанный?» -
Денис меня спросил.
А я вчерашним вечером
Кота в корыте мыл.
2-й реб.: Но я не исцарапанный,
Хоть вымыл своего.
1-й реб.: Так ты же не выкручивал и не сушил его.

3-я сценка: 
Девочка: Ты зачем надел галоши?
Ведь у дома и в саду
Грязи нет..
Мальчик: А я найду.

4-я сценка
Девочка: Милый, купи мне шляпу
В шляпе я буду мадам.
Если не купишь мне шляпу,
Другому я дружбу отдам.
Мальчик: Все для тебя дорогая,
Все для тебя я куплю.
Только, конечно, не шляпу,
Сам я без шляпы хожу.
Девочка: Милый, купи мне платье,
Буду я в нем выступать.
Если не купишь мне платье,
Не буду с тобой я гулять.
Мальчик: Все для тебя, дорогая,
Все для тебя я куплю.
Только, конечно, не платье,
Сам я в рубашке хожу.
Девочка: Милый, купи мне машину,
Буду я в ней разъезжать.
Если не купишь машину,
Тебя не хочу больше знать.
Мальчик: Все для тебя, дорогая,
Все для тебя я куплю.
Только, увы, не машину,
Сам я пешком хожу!

----------

1 Kvitochka (24.01.2016), Tony555-55 (22.02.2016), Наталi (27.01.2016)

----------


## sokort

КОТ ЛЕОПОЛЬД И МЫШАТА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ МАМ

Ведущая: Дорогие ребята и наши уважаемые гости! Наступило прекрасное время года – весна! Ласковое солнышко растопило снег и весело улыбнулось мамам, бабушкам - всем женщинам на земле! С праздником вас, дорогие женщины, с Днем восьмого марта! 

1-й ребенок: Мимозой пахнет и весной,
Но сердится зима,
А праздник с шумной суетой 
Пришел во все дома. 
                                                   Песня «Весенний ветер»

2-й ребенок: В этот яркий светлый день
В зале мы собрались,
Чтоб порадовать всех мам,
Очень мы старались. 

3-й ребенок: Мы готовились, старались,
Песен много изучали,
И сюрпризик есть у нас,
Вы увидите сейчас!
(Дети дарят поделки. Поют песню «Мамина сказка»)

4-й ребенок: Зажурчала капель,
И весна в эту дверь 
Яркой птицей
Сегодня впорхнула.
Так давайте же петь,
Веселиться, шутить,
В честь весны,
Что тепло нам вернула. 

5 реб:  Пусть услышат наши мамы,
Как мы песенки поем,
Вас, родные наши мамы,
Поздравляем с женским днем! 

                                                    ПЕСНЯ «Солнечная капель» 

Ведущая: Сегодня мы решили показать нашим мамам концерт. А ведущие этого концерта будут очень необычные. А вот и первый из них спешит к нам на праздник. 

Звучит музыка из м/ф “Кот Леопольд”. На самокате выезжает Кот Леопольд. Ставит самокат. Выходит на середину. Смотрит на часы. 

Леопольд: Кажется, я вовремя. Здравствуйте, ребята. Здравствуйте, дорогие мамы и бабушки! От всей души поздравляю вас замечательным весенним праздником 8 марта! Сегодняшний праздник я буду вести со своими маленькими помощниками. Кстати, а вот и они. 
(Появляются мышата. Дразнятся.) 

Леопольд: Как всегда! Сегодня такой светлый праздник, 8 марта, а вы опять за свое.      
                    Ребята, давайте жить дружно! 
Леопольд:. Давайте мы не будем ссориться, хотя бы в честь праздника. 

1-ый мышонок: Так и быть, в честь праздника ссориться не будем. Мы даже будем тебе помогать, Леопольд. 

Леопольд: Вот здорово! А как? 
2-ой мышонок: Иди, посиди, отдохни, а мы пока с ребятами поиграем. 

1-ый мышонок усаживает Леопольда на стул, в это время 2-ой мышонок подкладывает воздушный шарик и лопает его. Кот пугается. 

Леопольд: Ребята, ну давайте жить дружно! 

Мышата (смеются): Мы пошутили! Правда, весело, ребята? А теперь давайте поиграем в  
                                                    игру “Лопни шар”. 
Шары можно лопать ногой, а можно мягким местом. И то, и другое детям очень нравится.
По окончании игры остается много мусора. Леопольд смотрит на все это, качает головой, ворчит что-то себе под нос, начинает собирать хвостики от шаров. 

Леопольд: А-я-яй! Сколько мусора. Кто же теперь все это уберет? 
Мышата: Как кто? Мы! Правда, ребята? 
Леопольд: Кто же это захочет в праздник убираться? 
1-ый мышонок: А у нас не простая уборка будет, а игральная! 
Леопольд: Это как? 
2-ой мышонок: Мамы будут мусорить, а ребята убирать. Вот и увидим, кто у нас настоящий мамин помощник. 
                                               ИГРА “МУСОРИМ - УБИРАЕМ”
Для игры потребуется 4 ведерка с хвостиками от шариков или мелкими игрушками. По команде мамы начинают разбрасывать игрушки (или хвостики), а дети быстро их собирать в ведерки. Победил тот, кто успел больше собрать. 

Леопольд: От вас, мыши, один мусор. Посмотрите на себя, испачкали все костюмчики. Быстро идите и приведите себя в порядок! 

1-ый мышонок: Ах, вот ты как с нами! Выгоняешь с праздника? Погоди же, Леопольд! Мы еще вернемся! 

Леопольд (поправляет бант на шее): Наконец-то, ушли. А пока они не вернулись, я продолжу концерт. 

7реб: Любит наша бабушка к нам в гости приезжать,
           Блинами, пирожками нас, внуков, баловать!
           И больше всех мы любим,  быть с бабушкой вдвоем.
           Теплом ее согреты, мы для нее поем!
Песня «Бабушка»
8 реб: Пусть узнают наши мамы,
Как мы весело живем. 
Вам, родные наши мамы,
Мы стихи сейчас прочтем.
   Дети читают стихи к 8 марта.

Леопольд: Молодцы! А сейчас ребята своих бабушек поздравят,танец от души подарят. 

                                                                     ТАНЕЦ  «Сюрприз»

                          ( звучит музыка, мышата входят в зал с удочками)

Леопольд: Кто к нам вернулся! Наши проказники-мыши. Куда же это вы собрались? 
1-ый мышонок: Сам не видишь? На рыбалку. 
2-ой мышонок: Небось, хочешь рыбки? Только мы ее тебе не дадим, раз ты с нами не дружишь. 
Леопольд: А ловить-то вы ее умеете? 
Мышата: Конечно. Учись, Леопольд, как рыбу ловить надо. 

Мышата разбрасывают рыбок с петелькой из проволоки. Затем начинают изображать, как они ловят рыбу. У мышей ничего не получается, только путаются в веревках. Кот их распутывает. 

Леопольд: Эх, вы, горе-рыбаки! Сейчас вам дети покажут , как на самом деле рыбу ловят. 

                                                                      ИГРА “РЫБАЛКА”
Для игры потребуются по 3-4 рыбки на каждого рыбака, 2 ведерка, 2 удочки с крючком на конце веревки. Нужно подцепить (поймать) рыбку, положить ее в ведерко. Кто больше поймал, тот и победил. 

Леопольд: Ну, что, научились рыбу ловить? 
1-ый мышонок: Подумаешь, большое дело – рыбалка! А мы зато в плаванье собрались. 
Леопольд: А капитан у вас есть? 
2-ой мышонок: Зачем он нам? Мы и сами умеем кричать: “Право руля, лево руля, отдать концы!” 
Леопольд: Так я и знал, что ничего вы не знаете. Сейчас ребята вам расскажут, а вы послушайте. 

                                                                              ПЕСНЯ 
                                                      Танец «Чунга – Чанга»

                                            (Леопольд сидит и читает газету) 
1-ый мышонок: Что это он делает? 
2-ой мышонок: Газету читает. Нашел время, читатель! 
1-ый мышонок: Так, значит, он читает? А концерт за него кто вести будет? Мы, что ли? 
2-ой мышонок: Вот мы его сейчас проучим. 

                             (2-ой мышонок подходит и комкает одной рукой газету) 
Леопольд: Ребята, давайте жить дружно. 
1-ый мышонок: Давай! Так мы и так дружно. Игру вот ребятам показываем, “Скомкай газету” называется. 
Леопольд: И зачем же хорошую газету комкать? 

2-ой мышонок: Это для тебя она хорошая, а не для мам, которые трудятся весь выходной день на кухне, а потом входят в комнату, а там папа… сидит и читает ХОРОШУЮ газету. Вот мамочка ее и комкает, и между прочим одной рукой, в другой-то у нее половник! 

                                                             ИГРА “СКОМКАЙ ГАЗЕТУ”
Играют мамы. Потребуются 2 половника, 2 газеты. Побеждает мама, у которой комок получился меньше.  Игра повторяется 2-3-раза

                  (В зал входят мыши, прячут большую кнопку из картона за спиной)

1-ый мышонок: Леопольд, ты, наверное, утомился концерт вести, в игры играть? Сядь-ка, посиди, отдохни. 

                    (Леопольд садится на кнопку, лежащую на стуле, подскакивает) 

Леопольд: Ребята, ну, давайте жить дружно! 
Мышата: Ни за что! 
Леопольд: Что же мне делать? 
Ведущая: Ты, Леопольд, слишком добрый. Надо бы тебе “Озверин” принять. 

                                  Ведущая дает Леопольду аскорбинку. Кот принимает таблетку,                         
                                                         звереет и выгоняет мышей из зала. 

Ведущая: Теперь, Леопольд успокойся. Мыши уже далеко убежали и, наверное, уже не вернутся. 
Леопольд: Они мне так надоели со своими шалостями, что узнаю их с закрытыми глазами. 
Ведущая: Наши ребята тоже иногда шалят. Как ты думаешь, а мамы своих детишек узнают с завязанными глазами? 
Леопольд: А мы это сейчас узнаем. 

                                                            ИГРА “УЗНАЙ СВОЕГО РЕБЕНКА”
Мамам завязывают глаза, подводят несколько малышей, нужно наощупь узнать своего. 

Ведущая: Если честно, я не сомневалась, что наши мамы сразу же узнают своих детей, потому что они их очень и очень любят. И перед тем, как закончить наш весенний концерт, давайте для всех-всех мам на свете споем песню.

                                                                             ПЕСНЯ
Входят мышата, вносят большую "конфету" и большой букет цветов и просят прощения у Леопольда. Кот прощает мышат, разворачивает "конфету", в ней - конфетки, которыми Леопольд угощает детей.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (21.02.2019)

----------


## tisa 2009

Хочу предложить сценки, которые мы ставили с подготовишками к Дню матери. Буду рада если они кому-то пригодятся:)
КАК ЗАЙЧАТА МАМУ ИСКАЛИ
Действующие лица:

Сорока
Ворона
Зайчиха
Первый зайчонок
Второй зайчонок
Медведь
Мышка
Белка
Лесная полянка. На полянке — три березки, пенек, дуб с дуплом. Под корнями дуба — берлога.
Под музыку вылетают Сорока и Ворона.

Сорока: 
Эй, подружка, ты слыхала?
Нынче на рассвете
У зайчихи-бедолаги
Потерялись дети!
Ворона: 
Дети, говоришь, пропали? 
Это же кошмар!
Надо их найти скорее!
Полетели, карр!
Улетают. Появляются два зайчонка: один побольше ростом, другой — поменьше. Младший зайчонок громко плачет.
 Первый зайчонок:
Ты, братишка, не реви —
Обойдем весь лес 
И отыщем нашу маму, 
Если волк не съест.
Второй зайчонок:
Как же мы ее найдем?
Лес такой большой! 
Здесь мы просто пропадем 
Без мамы дорогой.
Оба плачут. Из дупла выглядывает Белка.
Белка: 
Это что тут за потоп? 
Мокро все от слез. 
Кто же плачет горько так
Здесь, в тени берез?
Первый зайчонок:
Это мы, зайчата, плачем — 
Потеряли домик свой.
Второй зайчонок:
Нам без мамы очень страшно! 
Мы хотим домой!
Выбегает мышка.
Мышка:
Ай-яй-яй, беда какая! 
Бедные зайчата! 
Как же трудно вам без мамы 
Здесь в лесу, ребята! 
Кто ж вас, бедненьких, накормит,
Кто вас пожалеет?
Кто сырой холодной ночью
Малышей согреет?
Из берлоги вылезает Медведь.
Медведь:
Что за шум в лесу дремучем? 
Что еще за гам?
Кто кричит и громко плачет, 
Вспоминая мам?
Белка: 
Как тебе не стыдно, Мишка, 
Малышей ругать!
Взял бы да помог зайчишкам 
Маму отыскать.
Сам-то ты в берлоге с мамой 
Сытно ешь и пьешь, 
Даже в холод лютый самый 
Ты в тепле живешь.
Мышка: 
Как же быть им, невезучим? 
Кто научит их
Выжить здесь, в лесу дремучем, 
Средь зверей чужих?
Медведь: 
Да, несладко им придется, 
Что лукавить тут!
Если мама не найдется,
Вовсе пропадут.
Мама всех важней на свете,
Всех умней, добрей.
Жить должны все ребятишки
С мамою своей.
Прилетают Сорока и Ворона.
Сорока: 
Эй, вы, звери, не шумите —
Маму мы нашли.
Ворона: 
На полянку к трем березкам
Маму привели.
Выбегает Зайчиха.
Зайчиха: 
Мои милые зайчата! 
Как я волновалась! 
Убежали вы куда-то —
Я так испугалась!
Я боялась, как бы волки 
Вас в лесу не съели,
Как бы вы тут не промокли 
И не заболели!
Зайчата (весело):
Хорошо, что мама наша 
Отыскалась и пришла, 
Хорошо, что мама наша 
Нас в лесу нашла!
Было плохо нам без мамы, 
Страшно, одиноко, 
Но зато теперь мы с братом 
Поняли так много!
Мы не будем больше маму 
Огорчать и обижать, 
Будем слушаться мы маму, 
Будем уважать.
Далеко без разрешенья
Убегать не будем 
И расскажем всем, что маму
Очень-очень любим!
Зайчата и Зайчиха танцуют.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
И еще одна сценка.
МАЛЕНЬКАЯ МАМА
Действующие лица:
Ведущий (взрослый)
Маша (девочка трех-четырех лет)
Другие дети
Интерьер детской комнаты: кукольный столик, на нем — кукольная посуда. Кукольная кроватка. Рядом с кроваткой — стульчик. На стульчике лежит книга. На заднике (или на ширме) — окошко с занавесками.  Звучит музыка. Под музыку выбегает девочка, раздвигает занавески на окне. За окошком появляется улыбающееся солнышко. 
Ведущий: Вот девочка Маша, а вот ее дочка — кукла Наташа.
Наступило утро. Выглянуло солнышко. Заглянула Маша в кукольную кроватку — а кукла Наташа все еще спит.
Маша: Смотрит солнышко в окошко.
              Просыпайся, моя крошка!
Дети:  Доброе утро, девочка Маша!
            Доброе утро, кукла Наташа!
Куколка проснулась, потянулась, маме улыбнулась. Что теперь Маше делать?
Дети: Буду дочку поднимать.
           Буду дочку умывать.
Ведущий: А как?
Дети: А вот так, 
           И вот эдак, и вот так! (Показывают, как надо умывать лицо и руки.)
Маша: Тепленькой водичкой 
              Умываем личико.
Ручки моем чисто,
Вытираем быстро.
(Делает вид, что умывает куклу. Берет маленькую салфеточку, вытирает кукле лицо и руки.)
Ведущий: Кукла Наташа лицо умывала, а мама Маша ей помогала. Что теперь Маше делать?
Дети: Надо кашу варить, чтобы дочку кормить.
Ведущий: А как?
Дети: А вот так,
           И вот эдак, и вот так!
(Показывают жестами, как надо мешать и солить кашу.)
Ведущий: Не любит кукла Наташа вкусную манную кашу. Капризничает, ворчит. Маша ей говорит:
Маша: Надо маму слушать.
             Надо кашу кушать. (Берет кукольную тарелочку и кукольную ложечку. Кормит куклу.)
Ложечку — за маму,
Ложечку — за папу,
Ложечку — за песика
С черненьким носиком.
Ложечку — за котика
С беленьким животиком.
И самую последнюю маленькую ложку —
За самую малюсенькую серенькую мошку.
(Звучит музыка. Дети изображают, что едят вкусную кашу. Похлопывают себя по животикам.)
Ведущий: Съела кукла Наташа всю манную кашу. Что теперь делать Маше? 
Дети: Веселиться и скакать,
           В игры разные играть.
Ведущий: А как?
Дети:  А вот так,
            И вот эдак, и вот так!
(Звучит веселая музыка. Дети прыгают, выбрасывают ножки, кружатся. Маша берет куклу, ставит ее на пол, изображает, что кукла танцует.)
Ведущий: Стала кукла веселиться, прыгать, бегать и резвиться. По дорожке побежала, споткнулась, упала, об угол стенки ушибла коленку, горько заплакала, слезки закапали. Что Маше делать?
Дети: Надо нежную песенку спеть
           И коленка не будет болеть!
(Звучит музыка. Маша берет куклу на руки, укачивает ее и поет. Дети и взрослые ей помогают.)
Песенка Маши: Ты не плачь, моя доченька,
                              Как дождливая ноченька.
                              Улыбайся, как звездочка!
                              Расцветай, словно розочка!
Ведущий: Перестала кукла плакать, перестали слезы капать. Посадила Маша куклу на колени.
Маша: А теперь, моя малышка,
             Почитаю тебе книжку.
             Книжку интересную
              С картинками чудесными.
Ведущий: А про что будут читать? — интересно нам узнать.
Дети вместе с ведущим:
Про слона, про бегемота,
Про отважного пилота,
Про волшебника в берете 
И про все, что есть на свете! 
Сказки интересные,
Добрые, чудесные.
(Пока дети перечисляют, про что Маша будет читать, она перелистывает страницы в книжке, показывает кукле картинки.
Затем начинает звучать тихая музыка. Солнышко в окошке скрывается. Вместо него появляется темный задник с месяцем и звездами.)
Ведущий: Ночь приводит за собой
                  Звезды, тишину, покой.
                  Нашей кукле спать пора.
Маша: Спи, Наташа, до утра!
Маша укачивает куклу, кладет ее в кроватку, накрывает одеяльцем.
Все поют колыбельную песенку. Постепенно свет гаснет. Ведущий берет сонную Машу на руки и уносит со сцены.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (21.02.2019)

----------


## dmakeeva73

НАТАША
(стихи О.Дриз)
Действующие лица:
Наташа
мама
ведущий
(роли в сценке играют дети)
Вед.:Есть в квартире нашей 
       Девочка Наташа,
       Мама ей в коробке 
       Принесла конфет.
       И сказала строго:
Мама:
       Съешь сейчас немного.
       Остальное завтра!
       Положи в буфет.
Вед: А Наташа села,
       Все конфеты съела,
       Съела и смеется.
Ната:Мама,не ругай!
       Я не позабыла...
       Помнишь,ты учила:
       "Никогда на завтра
       Дел не оставляй!"

КУКЛА И КАТЯ
(стихи Г. Ладонщикова)
Действующие лица:
Катя
Кукла
Ведущий
(роли в сценке играют дети)
Посреди комнаты стоит скамейка,на которой спит кукла.Катя садится на край скамейки и будит куклу.
Катя:  Пора вставать!
Вед:   Сказала кукле Катя.
Катя:  Иди умойся,косу заплети,
         Сама надень и башмаки и платье,
         Трудолюбивой девочкой расти.
Вед:   Тут кукла ей в ответ пролепетала:
Кукла:Тебе ведь мама косу заплетала!
Катя:  Не спорь со мною,надевай чулочки,
         Потом пойдешь,польешь мои цветы.
Кукла:(садясь на скамейку):Не хочу!
Катя:  какая же ты дочка?
Кукла:Такая же упрямая,как ты!

*Добавлено через 6 часов 42 минуты*
Начало утренника.Входят мальчики с цветами и с шарами,оглядывают зал.
1мальчик:Скоро праздник.Все готово?
              Эй,никто не опоздал?
2мальчик:Там девчонки все в обновах,
              Украшай скорее зал!
(мальчики развешивают шары,ставят цветы в вазы)
3мальчик:Горовил же вам,ребята,
              К сроку можем не успеть
4мальчик:Все девчонки виноваты,
              Им бы только песни  петь!
5мальчик:Тише,тише,не ругайтесь
              (смотрит на дверь)
              Вот они уж тут как тут!
        (все мальчики хором)
    Веселее улыбайтесь,
    Наши девочки идут!
(звучит торжественная музыка,входят девочки,делают круг почета)
6мальчик:Дорогие наши мамы,
              Наши бабушки,друзья!
              В этот день чудесный светлый
              Просыпается земля.
1девочка:Праздник радостный, веселый
              Двери солнца распахнул!
2девочка:Пригласил сюда веселье,
              Столько шариков надул!
7 мальчик:(хвастается)Это мы шары надули,
               Чтоб вас нынче поздравлять!
8 мальчик:Еле с вечера уснули,
               Так боялися проспать!
3девоча:Мы подглядывали,знаем,
            Вы, мальчишки,молодцы.
            Нынсе женщин поздравляют
            Дети,дедушки,отцы.
9мальчик:Вся страна,другие страны
              Поздравляют милых мам,
              Потому что наши мамы
              Всех родней и ближе нам!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Сценка «3 утенка» (Е. А. Мухина)
Ведущая.
Жили-были 3 утенка:
(выходят и кланяются по очереди Колокольчик, Ромашка и Перышко).
Девочка.
Какие интересные имена у утят. Кто же их так назвал?
Утята.
Мама нас так назвала.
Девочка.
Почему?
Колокольчик.
Я — Колокольчик, потому что всегда много пел.
Ромашка
Я — Ромашка, потому что всегда была беленькая, только клювик желтенький
Перышко.
А у меня всегда топорщилось одно перышко.
Ведущая.
Пошли утята как-то, раз гулять и нашли земляничку — необыкновенную, запашистую земляничку. Но земляничка одна, а утят трое: Перышко, Ромашка и Колокольчик.
Ведущая.
Утята спорят между собой.
Утята.
Моя земляничка! Нет, моя. Моя! Нет, моя!
Девочка.
Это кто тут шумит?
Утята.
Это мы. Мы не знаем, как нам одну земляничку на всех разделить?
Девочка.
А мама у вас одна?
Утята.
Одна.
Девочка (к ребятам).
Ребята, помогите утятам. Что же им надо сделать с земляничкой?
Дети.
Отдать маме.

Утята отдают земляничку маме-утке.

Мама-утка.
Спасибо, мои утятки.

Берет земляничку, гладит каждого по головке, целует в щечку. Артисты кланяются.

----------


## Neffy

:rolleyes:Привет! Сценарий 8 марта. Я его проводила и в подготовительной группе и в 1 классе. Удачи! :flower: 

http://narod.ru/disk/25811795000/8%2...02006.doc.html

----------


## клавдея

Я на 8 марта с мальчиками, переодетыми в бабушек, ставила эту сценку. Получилось очаровательно!
Сценка Бабушки-старушки.
Ведущий.
На скамейке во дворе Бабушки сидят. 
Целый день до вечера о внуках говорят.
Выходят в центр зала бабушки. 
1 бабушка:
 Молодёжь-то какова? 
А поступки, а слова?
Поглядите на их моды.
Разоделись обормоты!
2 бабушка:
Раньше: танцы да кадрили,
Юбки пышные носили.
А теперича - не то.
Брюки - во, (показывают длину) а юбки – во!
3 бабушка:
Ну а танцы-то, а танцы! 
Стали все, как иностранцы.
Как ударятся плясать, 
Ногу об ногу чесать! 
Их трясёт, как в лихорадке, 
Поглядеть - так стыд и срам!
4 бабушка:
Мы так с вами не плясали, 
Мы фигуры изучали 
И ходили по балам!..
Ведущий. 
Хватит, бабушки, ворчать, 
Молодёжь всё обсуждать. 
Были тоже вы такими: 
Молодыми, озорными. 
Сбросьте лет так пятьдесят, 
Потанцуйте для ребят!

----------

AgNa (15.02.2020)

----------


## Vik-hiolai

Анна Рудова
ПОДАРОК МАМОЧКЕ
сценарий праздника "Восьмое марта"
для детей 2-4 лет с танцем, играми,
песнями, стихами и кукольным спектаклем





Звучит любая песня про весну, капель и т.п. В зал заходят дети, рассаживаются на стульчики. 1-й ребёнок читает стих. 

Дует тёплый ветер.
Солнце ярко светит,
Отражаясь в лужах.
Больше шарф не нужен.
Вот уходит прочь зима,
В гости к нам спешит весна! 

Звучит мелодичная музыка. Входит Весна. 

ВЕСНА: Я раскрываю почки,
Бужу в полях цветочки.
Деревья одеваю, 
Посевы поливаю, 
Я солнышка полна, 
Меня зовут Весна. 
Здравствуйте! Долго Зима колдовала, долго снега насыпала. Но пришло время ей дорогу мне, Весне, уступить. И первым о Весне напомнило солнышко. Давайте-ка, ребята, встанем, солнышко встретим. 

Танец "Солнышко".
Выносится круг, изображающий солнышко. Можно сделать из обруча, прикрепив к нему длинные полотняные лоскуты-лучики. Дети под любую народную музыку выполняют ряд движений: идут по кругу, держась за лучики в одну сторону, потом- в обратную. Затем "Солнышко" поднимают вверх, сходясь вплотную к обручу, потом расходятся. Потом "Солнышко" кладут на пол, берутся за руки и идут хороводом в одну сторону, затем обратно. В конце руки поднимаются вверх, и дети, привстав на носочки, машут кистями рук. 

ВЕСНА: Встало солнышко, выглянуло в окошко, а тут дети наши играют, Весну встречают. 

Дети поют русскую народную песню-веснянку "Ой, бежит ручьём вода". Для самых маленьких можно упростить - куплеты поёт муз руководитель, а дети только подхватывают слова припевов. 

1. Ой, бежит ручьём вода,
Нет ни снега, нет ни льда.
Припев (2 раза): Ой, вода, ой, вода,
Нет ни снега, нет ни льда. 

2. Прилетели журавли
И соловушки малы.
Припев (2 раза): Журавли, журавли
И соловушки малы. 

3. Мы весняночку поём,
Весну красную зовём.
Припев (2 раза): Ой, поём, ой, поём,
Весну красную зовём. 

ВЕСНА: А весна приходит не одна, а с праздником. Да праздник особенный - тёплый, ласковый, когда мы поздравляем самых главных, самых любимых наших мам, сестричек и бабушек. Что же это за праздник такой? 

ДЕТИ (хором): Восьмое марта! 

Дети читают стихи, каждый по одному четверостишию. 

1. (стих З. Петровой)
В марте в первого числа
Начинается весна.
Мамин день - восьмое марта -
Отмечает вся страна! 

2. (стих Т. Шорыгиной)
Встану утром рано,
Поцелую маму.
Подарю цветов букет,
Лучше мамы друга нет! 

3. (стих И. Гуриной)
В этот день, весенний самый,
Мы хотим поздравить маму.
Пусть мамуле о любви
Напевают соловьи! 

4. (стих И. Гуриной)
Пусть ей дети помогают, 
Пусть ее оберегают,
Пусть ей будет жить легко,
Беды будут далеко! 

5. (стих А. Конобеевой)
Не всегда нам удаётся
Хорошо себя вести.
В этом честно признаёмся,
Просим нас за то простить. 

6. (стих И. Гуриной)
Обещаем маму слушать,
Умываться, кашку кушать.
Будем быстро мы расти,
Будет мамочка цвести! 

ВЕСНА: Как мы можем показать нашим мама и бабушкам, что мы их любим? Ну, конечно же, мы должны помогать маме и бабушке, и не только в праздник, а каждый день. Вот сейчас посмотрим, хорошие ли вы помощники. 

Игра "Поварята".
Выбираются 2 ребёнка. По полу разбрасываются пластмассовые овощи и фрукты - 5 овощей, 5 фруктов. Ставятся 2 стула, на каждый - по кастрюльке. Один ребёнок должен помочь маме сварить компот, поэтому он должен собрать все фрукты и положить их в свою кастрюльку. Другой собирает все овощи, так как он помогает маме сварить суп. По сигналу начинается игра. Выигрывает тот, кто первый собрал всё необходимое и не ошибся в выборе. Игру можно повторить ещё раза два с новыми участниками. 

Игра "Бельё".
Выбираются 2 ребёнка, каждый - со своей мамой (бабушкой). Два воспитателя натягивают верёвочку. В бельевой корзине лежат вперемешку красные и жёлтые платочки, по 5 штук каждого цвета. Каждой играющей маме выдаётся мешочек с прищепками. По сигналу дети начинают выбирать из корзинки платочки - один только красные, другой только жёлтые. Они носят платочки своей маме, а та прикрепляет платочки к верёвочке. Побеждает команда, первой повесившая все платочки своего цвета. Игру повторяют ещё один раз. 

ВЕСНА: Ну, я вижу, у нас дети настоящие помощники! Хорошо к празднику 8 марта подготовились, все постарались. А вы знаете, что даже зверята поздравляют своих мам с праздником 8 марта? Сейчас я расскажу вам про это сказку. 


Кукольный спектакль "Подарок мамочке"

Необходимые игрушки: цветы, Ёжик, Заяц, Лиса, Мама-Ежиха. 

ВЕСНА: Жил себе в лесу обыкновенный ёжик-колючка. Каждую зиму он долго-долго спал с мамой в своём лесном домике. А весной он просыпался, выходил на полянку и радовался солнышку. 

Ёжик выходит на полянку. 

ЁЖИК: ФР-ФР… Здравствуй, солнышко! Здравствуйте, весенние ручейки! Здравствуйте, первые цветочки! 

Выскакивает Заяц. 

ЗАЯЦ: Привет, Ёжик! 

ЁЖИК: Привет, Зайчик! А что это у тебя в руках? 

ЗАЯЦ: Это у меня свежие листики салата в подарок для моей мамочки. 

ЁЖИК: А что, у твоей мамы день рождения? 

ЗАЯЦ: Нет, Ёжик, что ты! У моей мамы нет сегодня дня рождения. Но разве ты не знаешь, что в начале весны есть чудесный праздник 8 марта? 

ЁЖИК: А что это за праздник? 

ЗАЯЦ: Это праздник всех мам и бабушек. И вот я моей маме несу подарок - эти чудесные листики. А ты что подаришь своей маме-Ежихе? 

ЁЖИК: Ой, а я не знаю… Нет у меня никакого подарка. 

ЗАЯЦ: А ты что-нибудь придумай! Ой, я слышу чьи-то шаги. Я боюсь, что это лисица! Я боюсь лисицу, она меня съесть может. Ну ничего, ноги у меня быстрые, я от неё убегу! Прощай, Ёжик! 

ВЕСНА: Убежал зайчик, а Ёжик задумался. Скоро праздник, 8 марта, надо маме подарок сделать. Что же ему подарить? Но пока он думал, на полянку выскочила рыжая лисица. 

ЛИСА: Ох, бежала я за Зайцем, да не догнала, уж очень он быстро бегает! А кем это тут пахнет? Ой, так это же Ёжик! Вот его-то я и съем! Какая вкуснятина - маленький Ёжик! НЯМ-НЯМ… Эй, Ёжик, сейчас я тебя ням-ням съем! Вот сейчас только зубки наточу, и съем! 

ЁЖИК: Что же мне делать? Я же не умею так быстро бегать, как заяц, и я не могу убежать от Лисицы. 

ВЕСНА: Испугался Ёжик. Кто же Ёжику поможет? И вдруг он услышал чьи-то голоса. 

ЦВЕТЫ: Мы тебя спрячем, иди сюда! 

ЁЖИК: Кто вы? 

ЦВЕТЫ: Мы - цветы! 

ЁЖИК: Спрячьте меня, пожалуйста, цветы! 

Ёжик подходит к цветам, и те будто укрывают его. Чтобы это изобразить, заранее подготовьте ткань-сеточку с пришитыми на неё цветами, аналогичными, что "растут" на ширме. ВЕСНА быстро накидывает эту сеточку на ёжика, издали будет похоже, будто цветы перепрыгнули на ёжика. 

ВЕСНА: Подбежал Ёжик к цветам. А они - раз, и быстренько сели на Ёжика - вот так. И ёжик превратился в цветущий кустик. Опомнилась лисица, давай ёжика искать. 

ЛИСА: А где же это Ёжик? Куда же он делся? Был тут - и нет! Только цветочки на полянке остались! Наверное, и он убежал, не удалось мне Ёжика съесть. Пойду я в лес, ещё кого-нибудь поищу. 

Лиса убегает. 

ВЕСНА: Не заметила лисица Ёжика, за кустик весенних цветов его приняла. И вот, когда Лиса убежала, Ёжик решил поблагодарить цветы за их помощь. 

ЁЖИК: Спасибо вам, цветочки, что от Лисы меня спрятали. Вы такие красивые! Пойдемте, пожалуйста, ко мне домой поздравлять мою маму Ежиху с 8 марта! 

ЦВЕТЫ: Конечно, мы бы с радостью. Но только пойти мы не можем - у нас ног нет. 

ЁЖИК: А я вас донесу! Прямо тут, на моей спинке, на моих иголочках! 

ВЕСНА: Побежал Ёжик домой, а на иголках цветочки понёс. Прибежал к домику, постучался. 

ЁЖИК: Мама, мама, выходи! Я тебя с Днём восьмого марта поздравить хочу! 

Ёжик сворачивается так, что становится похожим на кочку цветов, а Ежиха выходит из домика. 

ЕЖИХА-МАМА: Какой красивый кустик цветов вырос перед нашим домиком! Только вот нигде не вижу моего любимого сыночка-Ёжика. Ребята, а вы его не видели? 

ЁЖИК (разворачиваясь): Так вот же я, мамочка! А все эти цветы - для тебя! Поздравляю с праздником 8 марта! 

ЕЖИХА: Спасибо, Ёжик! Я очень люблю цветы, но тебя я люблю больше всего! 

Звучит музыка.
КОНЕЦ СПЕКТАКЛЯ. 


ВЕСНА: Ай да Ёжик, молодец, маму поздравил, подарок ей подарил. Ребята, а что же мы обычно дарим на праздник нашим мамам и бабушкам? Кто расскажет? 

Выходят дети, участвующие в рассказе следующего стиха О. Высотской. 

ВЕСНА: Подарок маме
Покупать не станем -
Сделаем сами,
Своими руками.

Далее дети говорят по очереди по одной строчке.

1-й: Можно вышить ей платок,
2-й: Можно вырастить цветок,
3-й: Можно дом нарисовать, речку голубую.
4-й: А ещё расцеловать маму дорогую! 

Воспитатель раздаёт всем детям сделанные ими ранее на творческих занятиях рисунки-поделки к празднику. Дети бегут и дарят картинки своим мамам или бабушкам, сидящим в зале. 

ВЕСНА (стих З. Петровой): И хотя стоят морозы,
И сугробы под окном,
Но пушистые мимозы
Продают уже кругом.

Капли солнечного света,
Брызги солнечного лета,
Мы несём сегодня в дом,
Дарим бабушке и маме,
Поздравляем с женским днём

----------


## varvara7371

*  КОЛОБОК НАОБОРОТ*

       Весеняя сказка, сценарий выставляла matvi-elena на своей страничке, а у меня как всегда не хватило героев
                                                           пришлось дописывать своих.

КОГДА ВЕСНА ПРИХОДИТ К НАМ,
НЕСЯ ТЕПЛО И ЛАСКУ.
ПРИХОДИТ ПРАЗДНИК НАШИХ МАМ,
И МЫ ИМ ДАРИМ СКАЗКУ.

ТОЛЬКО СКАЗКУ НЕ ПРОСТУЮ, 
ЧТО РАССКАЗЫВАЛ НАРОД.
МЫ ПОКАЖЕМ ВАМ ДРУГУЮ – 
«КОЛОБОК НАОБОРОТ»!
ВСЕ РАССЕЛИСЬ?  В ДОБРЫЙ ЧАС!
НАЧИНАЕМ НАШ РАССКАЗ...

НА ПРИГОРКЕ СТОЯЛА ДЕРЕВНЯ. ЖИЛА В НЕЙ БАБУШКА МАТРЕНА.
НАСТУПИЛ ПРАЗДНИК. СКУЧНО БЫЛО  БАБУШКЕ ОДНОЙ. И ВОТ ОНА РЕШИЛА....

БАБУШКА: Я ВОЗЬМУ МУКИ НЕМНОЖКО,
                      ПОЛОЖУ СМЕТАНЫ ЛОЖКУ,
                      ДВА ЯИЧКА ДОБАВЛЯЮ,
                      САХАР, СОЛЬ И ВСЕ СМЕШАЮ.
                      КОЛОБОК СЛЕПЛЮ Я ЛОВКО,
                      ПОСАЖУ ЕГО В ДУХОВКУ. 

              ПЕСЕНКА ПРО БАБУШКУ..

ДОСТАЛА БАБУШКА КОЛОБОК ИЗ ДУХОВКИ И НЕ НАЛЮБУЕТСЯ.

БАБУШКА: ОХ, ПАХУЧ, РУМЯНЫЙ БОК,
                      СЛАВНЫЙ ВЫШЕЛ КОЛОБОК.

ПОЛОЖИЛА  БАБУШКА КОЛОБОК НА ПОДОКОННИК, ЧТОБЫ ОН ОСТЫЛ, А САМА ПОШЛА В ОГОРОД...
                      НЕПОСЕДЕ КОЛОБКУ
                      СТЫТЬ БЫ НА ОКОШКЕ,
                      НО РЕШИЛ ОН НА  БЕГУ
                      ПОРАЗМЯТЬ ДВЕ НОЖКИ.

КОЛОБОК:  ЗДЕСЬ МЕНЯ НИКТО НЕ ЕСТ,
                       СБЕГАЮ-КА БЫСТРО В ЛЕС.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: ПРЫГ С ОКОШКА И В ЛЕСОК
                      ПОКАТИЛСЯ КОЛОБОК.
                      МИМО ЕЛОК И БЕРЕЗ,
                      МИМО БАБОЧЕК, СТРЕКОЗ.



БАБОЧКИ И СТРЕКОЗА : МЫ ЛЕТАЕМ И ПОРХАЕМ,
                                               И УСТАЛОСТИ НЕ ЗНАЕМ.
                                               КРЫЛЫШКАМИ МЫ ТРЕПЕЩИМ
                                               И ЛЕТИМ, ЛЕТИМ, ЛЕТИМ.
                                               НАД ЦВЕТАМИ, НАД ВОДОЙ,
                                               МЫ В ПОЛЕТЕ ДЕНЬ ДЕНЬСКОЙ.

            ТАНЕЦ БАБОЧЕК И ПЕСЕНКА СТРЕКОЗЫ.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: В НЕБЕ СОЛНЦЕ КРАСНОЕ,
                       ПОГОДА РАСПРЕКРАСНАЯ!
                       ВДРУГ НАШ ШАЛУНИШКА
                       ПОВСТРЕЧАЛ ЗАЙЧИШКУ.

ЗАЙЧИК: ТЫ КТО?

КОЛОБОК: Я КОЛОБОК, РУМЯНЫЙ БОК!
                      СЬЕШЬ МЕНЯ!

ЗАЙЧИК: ПИРОЖКИ С МОРКОВКОЙ, ПИРОЖКИ С КАПУСТОЙ
                  МАМА ЧАСТО ЖАРИТ – ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВКУСНО!
                  НУ А С ЧЕМ ЖЕ ТЫ?

КОЛОБОК:  НИ С ЧЕМ.

ЗАЙЧИК:  Я ТОГДА ТЕБЯ НЕ СЬЕМ

ВЕДУЩИЙ:СКАЗАЛ ЭТО И ПОСКАКАЛ ДАЛЬШЕ.
                      А КОЛОБОК НАШ 
                      ПРИКАТИЛСЯ ПО ДОРОГЕ ВОЛКУ СЕРОМУ ПОД НОГИ.
                      УДИВИЛСЯ СЕРЫЙ ВОЛК, В ПИРОЖКАХ НЕ ЗНАЛ ОН ТОЛК.

ВОЛК: ТЫ КТО?

КОЛОБОК: Я – КОЛОБОК, РУМЯНЫЙ БОК!
                        СЬЕШЬ МЕНЯ!


ВОЛК:  ОЧЕНЬ Я ЛЮБЛЮ КОЗЛЯТОК, МАЛЕНЬКИХ РЕБЯТОК.

   УБЕЖАЛ СЕРЫЙ ВОЛК,  А КОЛОБОК ПОКАТИЛСЯ ДАЛЬШЕ.

КОЛОБОК:  ОЙ, КТО ЭТО НА ПОЛЯНКЕ?


ОБЕЗЬЯНКИ:  МЫ – ШАЛУНЬИ ОБЕЗЬЯНКИ
                          И ЖИВЕМ МЫ В ЗООПАРКЕ.
                          НАС ВЧЕРА ДРАЗНИЛИ ДЕТКИ
                          И СБЕЖАЛИ МЫ ИЗ КЛЕТКИ.

КОЛОБОК: НУ А Я – КОЛОБОК, У МЕНЯ РУМЯНЫЙ БОК!
                       СЬЕШЬТЕ МЕНЯ!

ОБЕЗЬЯНКИ:  МЫ НЕ МОЖЕМ. ОБЕЗЬЯНЫ
                          ЛЮБЯТ СЛАДКИЕ БАНАНЫ.

                                 ВЫХОДИТ МЕДВЕДЬ


ВЕДУЩИЙ:  ВЫШЕЛ ПОТАПЫЧ НАВСТРЕЧУ.
                        ПОВЕЛ ТАКИЕ ОН РЕЧИ:  

МЕДВЕДЬ:    ТЫ КТО?

КОЛОБОК: Я – КОЛОБОК, РУМЯНЫЙ БОК.
                            СЬЕШЬ МЕНЯ!

МЕДВЕДЬ:  КАКОЙ СТРАННЫЙ КОЛОБОК!
                      У НЕГО РУМЯНЫЙ БОК!
                      Я НЕ БУДУ ТЕБЯ ЕСТЬ,
                      МНЕ БЫ МЕДУ БОЧЕК ШЕСТЬ!
                      СЛУШАТЬ МУЗЫКУ ЛЮБЛЮ,
                      ФАЛЬШИ Я НЕ ПОТЕРПЛЮ.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: ЭТО ХОРОШО, ЧТО ТЫ ЛЮБИШЬ МУЗЫКУ.
                       НАШИ РЕБЯТА ПОИГРАЮТ ТЕБЕ НА МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ                      
                       ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ.


КОЛОБОК: А ЭТО КТО ТАМ НА ПОЛЯНКЕ?

ЛЯГУШКИ: МЫ - ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ПОДРУЖКИ,
                      МЫ – ЗЕЛЕНЫЕ ЛЯГУШКИ.
                      НАШИ ГЛАВНЫЕ СЛОВА:
                      ЭТО – КВА, КВА, КВА.
                      МЫ СКАКАЛИ ПО ДОРОЖКЕ,
                      И У НАС УСТАЛИ НОЖКИ,
                      НА ПЕНЕЧЕК МЫ ПРИСЕЛИ
                      И ЧЕГО-НИБУДЬ БЫ СЬЕЛИ.

КОЛОБОК:  Я – КОЛОБОК, У МЕНЯ РУМЯНЫЙ  БОК.
                       СЬЕШЬТЕ МЕНЯ!

ЛЯГУШКИ: ЧТО ТЫ, ЧТО ТЫ МОЙ ДРУЖОК,
                       НЕ ЕДИМ МЫ КОЛОБОК.
                       МЫ СПАСАЕМ ДЕТВОРУ:
                       ПОЕДАЕМ МОШКАРУ.
Маленькие исполняют номер  ЛЯГУШАТА.


ВЕДУЩИЙ: НУ А КОЛОБОК
                        ПОКАТИЛСЯ КУВЫРКОМ, ЧЕРЕЗ РОЩУ ПРЯМИКОМ.
                        ДОЛГО ЛЬ, КОРОТКО  ЛЬ КАТИЛСЯ,-
                        НА ОПУШКЕ ОЧУТИЛСЯ.
                        ТАМ НА ПНЕ ЛИСА СИДЕЛА
                        И НА СОЛНЦЕ ХВОСТИК ГРЕЛА.

КОЛОБОК: Я – КОЛОБОК, РУМЯНЫЙ БОК!
                      СЬЕШЬ МЕНЯ!

ЛИСА: ЧТО ТЫ, Я ЖЕ  НА ДИЕТЕ,
             МНЕ ДОРОЖЕ КРАСОТА.
             В ДЕНЬ СЬЕДАЮ ПО КОТЛЕТЕ,
             ПО КУРИНОЙ – И СЫТА.
             МНЕ БЕРЕЧЬ ФИГУРУ НАДО,
             И НЕЛЬЗЯ ТАК МНОГО ЕСТЬ.
             Я И ТАК УЖ  РАСПОЛНЕЛА –
             НЕ МОГУ В НОРУ ПРОЛЕЗТЬ.
             ЧТО Б НЕ ВЫГЛЯДЕТЬ  ПОМПУШКОЙ,
             ПОБОРОТЬ ХОЧУ Я ЛЕНЬ 
             И ГИМНАСТИКОЙ УПОРНО 
             ЗАНИМАЮСЬ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ!

             НО СЕГОДНЯ ЖЕНСКИЙ ДЕНЬ,
             А В ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ  ОБЕЩАНО 
             ПОДАРИТЬ ЦВЕТОЧЕК МНЕ,
             Я ВЕДЬ ТОЖЕ ЖЕНЩИНА.



КОЛОБОК И ВСЕ МАЛЬЧИКИ ДАРЯТ МАМАМ  ЦВЕТЫ

ВЕДУЩИЙ: КОЛОБОК, ТАК ТЕБЯ НИКТО НЕ СКУШАЛ?
                       НЕ ОГОРЧАИСЯ. ПРИГЛАШАЙ ВСЕХ К БАБУШКЕ В ГОСТИ.

КОЛОБОК:  ВАС РЕБЯТА И ЗВЕРЯТА, ПРИГЛАШАЮ К НАМ НА ЧАЙ.
                      БУДЕТ БАБУШКА ВСЕМ РАДА, ЗВОНЧЕ ПЕСНЮ ЗАПЕВАЙ.

МАЛЬЧИКИ:      МЕСЯЦ МАЙ ТАК СВЕЖ И ЯСЕН,
                              КАК ДЕВЧОНКИ ОН ПРЕКРАСЕН!
                              НАШИ МАМЫ С БАБУШКОЙ
                              КАК ПРЕКРАСНЫ  ВЫ ВЕСНОЮ,
                              КТО НАРЯДОМ , КТО ДУШОЮ,
                              И В ЧУДЕСНЫЙ ДЕНЬ ВЕСНЫ
                              ВСЕХ ВАС ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ МЫ!!!!


Я от бабушки ушел, я от дедушки ушел.
И меня никто не сьел, вот какой я колобок.



На пригорок, на горбок,
Через поле и лесок полечу я, Колобок,
Жаль, что я не голубок!

                  Музыка вся есть , научусь вставлять - выставлю.

----------


## julbarsik

Девочки привет всем! Предлагаю вам такой сценарий на старшую группу. Я проводила в 2010 году. Прошло очень весело. Особенно обратите внимание на последнюю сценку котят. Пирог настоящий пекли родители. В общем прошло очень здорово. Буду рада если кому-нибудь пригодится.

Мальчики заходят в зал под музыку «крылатые качели». 
1 РЕБЕНОК: Чей сегодня день рожденья,
    Для кого пекут пирог?
    Для кого расцвел весенний
    Первый мартовский цветок?
2 РЕБЕНОК: Для кого? Для кого? Догадайтесь сами!
И пирог, и цветок мы подарим…
ВСЕ:           Маме!
3 РЕБЕНОК: Гости все уже уселись?
ВСЕ:           А куда же наши девочки делись?
1 РЕБЕНОК: Надо их сюда позвать, пора нам праздник начинать.
Девочки скорей бегите!
К нам на праздник поспешите!
Вбегают девочки. Танцуют, потом выстраиваются у стены.
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Дорогие, дети! Посмотрите, как красиво у нас в зале! Сколько цветов, шаров! Посмотрите на своих мам и бабушек. Какие они сегодня красивые, радостные. Для них мы сегодня и споём и станцуем, и скажем много добрых слов.
ПЕРЕКЛИЧКА:
1.     В марте есть такой денек
С цифрой словно кренделек!
Кто из вас ребята знает, цифра что обозначает?
Дети хором скажут вам:
ВСЕ: Это праздник наших мам!
2.     Сколько в доме света! Сколько красоты!
На столе для мамы светятся цветы.
Так люблю я маму -  слов не нахожу.
Нежно поцелую, в кресло усажу.
Пусть не знает мама горя и забот!
Пусть 8 марта длится целый год!
3.     Почему 8-го марта
Солнце ярко светит?
Потому что наши мамы
Лучше всех на свете!
4.     Весенний праздник радостный
Пришел сегодня к нам
И ярко светит солнышко
В честь наших добрых мам!

5.     Сегодня мы нарядные
Красивые, опрятные
Пришли на праздник мамин
И дружно их поздравим!
6.     Родную нашу маму
Поздравим с женским днем.
И песенку о маме
Сегодня мы споем!

Песня «8 марта». Садятся на стульчики. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Дорогие наши мамы и бабушки. Сейчас мы вам подарим удивительный цветок. Это не простой цветок – это цветок желаний наших мам и бабушек. Его ребята сделали своими руками. Каждый лепесток этого цветка будет петь и веселиться, хороводы водить и стихи говорить. Давайте сорвем 1 лепесток. Ну-ка, что в нем таиться? Вопрос для мам: «Ваш любимый цветок».
Мамы отвечают.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Посмотрите, ребята, получился прекрасный букет цветов. Но мы думаем, что наши самые любимые цветы – это ромашки. И сейчас встречайте первое поздравление - «Ромашки»!

Песня «Ромашки». Садятся.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Давайте сорвем 2-й лепесток и узнаем, что за вопрос приготовил для наших гостей «Балалайка». Это наши частушечники – Самый веселый народ. Встречайте, частушки, конечно в четь наших мам!

Частушки:
Дорогие наши мамы,
Поздравляем с Женским днем!
Громче хлопайте в ладоши,
Мы частушки пропоем! Ух!

Задержалась мама где-то,
Папа сам варил обед.
Сообщим вам по секрету,
Натворил немало бед! Ух!

Подгорели суп и каша,
Соль насыпана в компот!
Как вернулась мама наша,
Много было ей хлопот! Ух!

В кухне веник мы нашли
И квартиру подмели.
Но остались от него
Три соломинки всего! Ух!

Сам почистить раз в году
Я решил сковороду.
А йотом четыре дня
Не могли отмыть меня! Ух!

Мы частушки петь кончаем,
Нашим мамам обещаем
Слушать их всегда во всем
Утром, вечером и днем! Ух!
Садятся.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    3-й лепесток. «Поздравление мужчин». Мамы наши – это супер мамы. Они в считанные минуты могут приготовить любое блюдо. А вот папы наши умеют готовить? Сейчас мы это узнаем.
Игра: «Кто быстрее почистит картошку». Результаты судит чья-нибудь мама.
Песня «Даже папа и тот».

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Отрываем 4-й лепесток. «Мальчишки и девчонки». Давайте узнаем, какие же дружные ребята у нас в группе. Пусть они поздравят вас, дружно пустимся мы пляс!
 Полька. Садятся.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Сорвем ещё 1 лепесток – 5-й. «Поздравление бабушкам».
Стихи:
Я бабулю поздравляю
С женским праздником весны!
Я бабулю обожаю,
Людям бабушки нужны!
Сказку добрую расскажет,
Колыбельную споет,
Теплый зимний шарфик свяжет
И гулять со мной пойдет!
Не накажет шалунишку
И конфетку даст с собой.
И девчонка, и мальчишка,
Любит бабушку любой!
Ближе бабушки чудесной
Нет подружки у меня! 
Мне с бабулей интересно,
Не прожить нам врозь ни дня! 
Очень бабушку мою -
Маму мамину — люблю.
У нее морщинок много,
А на лбу седая прядь,
Так и хочется потрогать,
А потом поцеловать
Мы с моею бабушкой — старые друзья.
До чего хорошая бабушка моя!
Сказок знает столько, что не перечесть,
И всегда в запасе новенькое есть!
А вот руки бабушки — это просто клад!
Быть без дела бабушке руки не велят.
Золотые, ловкие, как люблю я их!
Нет, других, наверное, не найти таких!
Мы очень любим бабушку, мы очень дружим с ней.
С хорошей, доброй бабушкой веселей!
Есть много разных песенок на свете обо всем.
А мы сейчас вам песенку о бабушке споем!

Песня «Про бабушку». Садятся.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Ну а мы срываем 6-й лепесток - «Гость». Должен к нам гость прийти, но что-то он задерживается в пути. Нужно гостя позвать. Будем громко танцевать.
Танец «Ложкари». Садятся. Под музыку заходит Федора. Она ищет свою посуду и
Поёт.
ФЕДОРА:    Ой, вы, бедные сиротки мои. Утюги и сковородки мои.
    Вы пойдите-ка не мытые домой, я водою вас умою ключевой.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Дети, вы узнали, что за гость к нам пришел? Здравствуй Федора!
ФЕДОРА:    Здравствуйте, дети, гости. Вы не видели мою посуду? Убежала она от меня!
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Нет, не видели. Ещёбы она от тебя не убежала. Посмотри на себя.
ФЕДОРА:    А что, в чем дело?
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    ребята, скажите, почему от неё убежала посуда?
Дети объясняют.
ФЕДОРА:    Неужели я такая? Ой, горе, Федоре горе! Что же мне делать?
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Мы предлагаем тебе посмотреть и поучиться, как нужно одеваться и наряжаться.
Игра «Наряди маму».

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Ну, как, понравились тебе наши мамы?
ФЕДОРА:    На цветы они чем то похожи, такие нарядные, красивые, как будто только расцвели.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Тогда посмотри на настоящие цветы.
Танец «Вальс цветов».

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Федора этим танцем мы хотели поздравить тебя с праздником. Понравилось?
ФЕДОРА:    Очень. А с каким праздником вы меня поздравляете?
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Как с каким. Сегодня же женский праздник – 8-е марта! Сегодня поздравляют мам и бабушек. Вот послушай.
1 РЕБЕНОК:    Капли солнечного света,
Брызги солнечного лета,
Мы несём сегодня в дом,
Дарим бабушке и маме,
Поздравляем с женским днём!
2 РЕБЕНОК:    Весна шагает по дворам
В лучах тепла и света.
Сегодня праздник наших мам,
И нам приятно это!
Наш детский сад поздравить рад
Всех мам на всей планете,
"Спасибо" маме говорят
И взрослые, и дети!
Песня «Мама».

ФЕДОРА:    Ах, какая прекрасная песня. Раз сегодня праздник, мне нужно нарядиться, помыться. Ох, не буду, ох, не буду я посуду обижать.
    Буду, буду, я посуду и любить и уважать.
    Ох, исправлюсь, обещаю – обещаю, вам друзья. 
    Нам пора уже проститься, до свиданья, детвора!
Федора уходит.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Ребята, а как вы думаете, вот мы мам поздравляем им песни поем. А ваши мамы знают детские песни. Пусть они нам тоже споют.

Игра «Детские песни».
Игра «Мамин портрет».
ВЕДУЩИЙ:     Ну и последний лепесток – 7-й. «Праздничный пирог». Чтобы сегодня попить чай в честь праздника нам нужен пирог. А где его взять?
ДЕТИ:    Нужно испечь!

Сценка «Котята - поварята».
1 РЕБЕНОК:    Мы котята – поварята, поварские колпаки.
    Дядя Кот – наш главный повар, мы его ученики.
    Мяу-мяу – дядя Кот нам пирог испечет.
2 РЕБЕНОК:    Помогать ему мы станем, будем ложками стучать.
    Сливки, масло и сметану потихонечку лизать.
    Мяу-мяу – дядя Кот нам пирог испечет.
3 РЕБЕНОК:    Он будет с начинкой этот пирог?
ВСЕ:    С начинкой, с начинкой!
4 РЕБЕНОК:    В нем будет творог?
1 РЕБЕНОК:    Я знаю, я знаю! Он будет грибной!
2 РЕБЕНОК:    Откуда ты знаешь? А может мясной?
3 РЕБЕНОК:    А может с капустой, а может с ветчиной?
4 РЕБЕНОК:    Пирог будет вкусный с чудесной начинкой
    Румяный, поджаристый, с корочкой тонкой.
    Он будет с печенкой!
ВСЕ:    Он будет с печенкой, он будет с печенкой. Ой, как вкусно! Мяу! Мяу!
5 РЕБЕНОК:    А не забыли вы о том, как он бывает строг,
    Наш главный повар, дядя Кот, когда печет пирог.
6 РЕБЕНОК:    Лентяев не потерпит он, лентяев он прогонит прочь.
ВСЕ:    Придется постараться, за дело дружно взяться.
1 РЕБЕНОК:    Ой прекратите, пляс и говор, сюда идет наш главный повар.

Заходит Кот с кастрюлей. Ставит на стол.
КОТ:    Ну, лентяи, лежебоки, вы не стойте руки в боки.
    Кто не хочет мне помочь, с кухни прочь!
    Остальные по местам, всем работу я задам.
    Несите солонку, рубите печенку.
    Кастрюли несите да тесто месите!
    Муки не жалейте, яиц не жалейте!
    Сметаны да сливок побольше полейте.
Котята стучат ложками, мешая в кастрюле. 
ВСЕ:    Баю-бай, баю-бай, спи наш повар засыпай.
    Ты поспи немного, не гляди так строго. 
    Баю-бай, баю-бай, поскорее засыпай…
1 РЕБЕНОК:    Тсс… Кажется заснул.
2 РЕБЕНОК:    Спит… Теперь я не боюсь и к кастрюле подкрадусь. Ах, как вкусно!
Котята по очереди:
    И я чуть-чуть попробую, и я, и я…
КОТ:    Вот как вы работаете лентяи. Всех сейчас прогоню!
ВСЕ:    Не гоните, дядя повар, все у нас уже готово. (виновато) Мы только начинку попробовали чуть-чуть.
КОТ:    Как так? Без разрешения? Сейчас вам попадет!
4 РЕБЕНОК:    Попросим все прощения!
ВСЕ:    Простите, дядя Кот, мы больше не будем – мяу!
КОТ:    Ну, хорошо, в первый раз я, так и быть, прощаю вас.
ВСЕ:    Спасибо, дядя Кот!
КОТ:    Теперь пирог испечь нам нужно. А ну-ка, все за мною дружно! Несите тесто, несите фарш, и шагом марш!
Все идут за котом. Вбегает 1 поваренок.
1 РЕБЕНОК:    Пирог готов! Пирог готов!
Входит Кот, за ним котята –поварята несут пирог, ставят на стол.
ВСЕ:    Да здравствует повар, который испек
    Такой замечательный вкусный пирог.
Дети кланяются и садятся на стульчики.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:     Что ж, вот и пирог мы испекли. И лепестки наши закончились. Но осталась серединка. А в ней нарисован «Подарок».

Входит Федора с подарками – ленточками. Сама чистая и красивая.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Не может быть. Дети вы узнали кто это? 
ФЕДОРА:    Я пришла поздравить вас всех с праздником. Вы научили меня выглядеть красиво. Вот и я принесла вашим девочкам красивые ленточки, чтобы они тоже выглядели самыми красивыми.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:    Ну, тогда давай же вручим нашим девочкам эти красивые ленточки.
Номинации:
Мисс Очаровашка –
Мисс Лапушка –
Мисс Хохотушка –
Мисс Озорница –
Мисс Мастерица –
Мисс Милашка –
ВЕДУЩИЙ:        Родные бабушки и мамы
        Мы так всегда гордимся вами.
        От всей души вам дарят дети
        Подарки простенькие эти.

Вручение подарков мамам и бабушкам. Садятся.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:        Сегодня в этом зале вместе с нашей всей страной
        Все мы весело встречали праздник мамы дорогой!
        А теперь, всего лишь нужно
        Всем ребятам сказать дружно: «Поздравляем!»
ДЕТИ:    ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!
КОНЕЦ.


 :Ok:  Желаю всем удачи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ЭВЕЛИНА 17

весенний кузовок: сказки для бабушек и мам
(праздник для детей второй младшей группы)
Действующие лица
Взрослые:
Ведущая
Весна
Дети:
Дети с игрушками
Неваляшки
Маша
Медведь
Ход представления
Под музыку дети вбегают в зал с подарками, останавливаются перед стульями полукругом, лицом к зрителям.
Ведущая. 	Сегодня день особенный,
	Как много в нем улыбок,
	Подарков и букетов
	И ласковых «спасибо».
	Чей это день? Ответьте мне.
	Ну догадайтесь сами,
	Весенний день в календаре.
	Чей он? Конечно…
Дети. Мамин.
Первый ребенок.
	В день весенний солнечный
	Маму поздравляем,
	Жизни долгой, радостной
	От души желаем.
Второй ребенок. 
	Пусть звенят повсюду песни
	Про любимых наших мам
	Мы за все, за все, родные,
	Говорим…
Все. 	Спасибо вам!
Третий ребенок. 
	Мама, мама, мамочка,
	Я тебя люблю,
	Я тебя весеннюю
	Песенку спою.
Ведущая. Для любимых наших мам мы исполним песню «Мамочкины ямочки».
Дети исполняют песню и дарят мамам подарки.
Ведущая. 	Пусть еще кружит снежок
	Да мороз пока шалит,
	Март взобрался на порог
	И весна в окно глядит.
	Всюду слышен звон капели,
	Надоели нам метели,
	Вьются птицы в вышине,
	Споем мы песню о весне.
Дети исполняют песню «Здравствуй, Весна!». Входит Весна – переодетый воспитатель в костюме весны, в руках держит корзину.
Ведущая. 	Здравствуй, Весна-веснушка!
	Веселая девушка!
Весна. 	Здравствуйте, мои друзья!
	Всех вас рада видеть я.
	Постучала я дождем в окошко…
Дети. 	Стук, стук, стук.
Весна. 	Ручейком в канавке…
Дети. 	Жур, жур, жур.
Весна. 	Травкой у порожка…
Дети. 	Ших, ших, ших.
Весна. 	Птичкою на ветке…
Дети. 	Чив, чив, чив.
Ведущая. Весна-красна, а солнышко на праздник ты принесла?
Весна. 	Конечно, всем несу свое тепло,
	Чтобы все кругом цвело,
	Ярче вы, лучи, сияйте
	И земельку согревайте.
Ведущая. 	Вот сколько солнышек-зайчиков
	Заглянуло в гости к нам,
	Берите, девочки и мальчики,
	Украсим танцем праздник мам.
Дети исполняют «Парную пляску» под русскую народную мелодию.
Ведущая. 	Что в корзине у тебя, Весна,
	Такой красивой, яркой?
	Что принесла на праздник мам?
Весна. 	Забавные подарки:
	Сказок целый кузовок,
	Неваляшки, шар, флажок,
	Платочки и игрушки,
	Для ветерка вертушки, 
Красивые, заметные,
Такие разноцветные.
Ведущая раздает детям вертушки-флюгеры на палочке.
Ведущая. Давайте, друзья, поиграем 
Мы и веселый ветерок.
Тебя, Весна, мы выбираем
Ведущей во второй кружок.
Проводится игра «Чей кружок быстрее соберется».
Условие игры: дети образуют два круга: вокруг Ведущей с красными вертушками, вокруг Весны – с зелеными. Под музыку дети врассыпную бегают по залу, во время второго проигрыша сидя на корточках, стучат палочками по полу. После слов Ведущей «Чей кружок быстрее соберется» снова образуют два кружка.
Весна. А еще я принесла игрушки.
Раздает флажок, куклу и медведя, дети с игрушками выходят на середину и читают стихи.
Ребенок с флажком. 
	Флажок, флажок, как ты хорош,
	На праздник с нами ты пойдешь.
Ребенок с куклой. 
	Юбку я для куклы сшила,
	Кофту новую скрою,
	Говорит мне кукла «Мама»,
	Значит, я для дочки шью.
Ребенок с игрушечным медведем. 
Медвежонок плюшевый
Ничего не кушает.
Ни конфет, ни шоколада – 
Ничего ему не надо.
Целый день в углу сидит – 
У него живот болит.
Весна. 	А эта игрушка не хочет лежать,
	Положишь ее – встанет опять,
	И стоит, качается – как она называется?
Дети. Неваляшки.
Выходят три-четыре девочки в косынках.
Первая неваляшка. 
	До чего же хороши неваляшки-малыши.
Вторая неваляшка. 
	Низко наклоняемся, звонко заливаемся.
Третья неваляшка. 
	Дили-дили-дили-день,
	Можем кланяться весь день.
Девочки исполняют песню «Неваляшки».
Весна. 	Где поется, там весело живется.
	Ой, топну ногой, да притопну другой,
	Сколько я ни топочу, все равно плясать хочу.
Ведущая. 	Так давайте на празднике нашем
	Все вместе весело попляшем.
Дети исполняют пляску «Стукалочка».
Ведущая. Весна-веснушка, ты говорила, что у тебя в кузовке еще и сказка припрятана?
Весна. Есть одна весенняя сказка про то, как одна девочка Машенька поздравила свою бабушку. 
Весна. Встало солнышко утром рано. а вместе с ним наша Машенька.
Выходит Машенька.
	Вышла по двору пройти,
	Двор широкий подмести,
	Протоптать дорожки,
	Поразмять сапожки. 
Вот какой помощницей была наша Маша. Вы тоже дома мамам помогаете? Давайте споем об этом песенку.
Дети исполняют хоровод «Помощники», музыка Т. Шутенко, слова В. Кукловской. Мама в центре, по окончании хоровода дети не уходят.
Мама. Мне на месте не сидится,
	Я люблю повеселиться.
Весна. Позвала она всех друзей, подружек
	Сплясать с платочками топотушки.
Раздает.
	Раздала всем по платочку.
	Взяли их за уголочки.
Пляска-игра с платочками, русская народная плясовая «Ах, вы, сени».
Весна. Ах ты, Машенька-плясунья,
Раньше солнышка встаешь,
И танцуешь, поешь.
Маме – радость, папе – сладость,
Бабушке утеха.
Только утро на порог,
Вместе с мамой она печет пирог,
А мы ей поможем.
Дети исполняют песню «Пирожки», музыка А. Филиппенко.
Весна. Получился пирожок, пирожок – румяный бок.
На нем корочка пшеничная, а начинка яичная.
Машенька, отнести пирожок бабушке и поздравь ее с праздником. 
Маша. Пирожки в моей корзине
Горячи, румяны.
Это бабушке подарок
От меня и мамы.
Весна. Идет Машенька по лесу, а навстречу ей медведь.
Медведь. Здравствуй, Маша!
Маша. Здравствуй, Мишенька-медведь.
Медведь. Как вкусно пахнет! Что у тебя в корзинке?
Маша. Пирожки, я иду поздравить бабушку с праздником.
Медведь. Возьми меня с собой.
Маша. 	Ты очень страшный зверь,
	Ешь бабушек и маленьких детей.
Медведь. 	Вовсе я детей не ем,
	Ем творог, повидло, джем.
	По лесу гуляю и цветочки собираю.
Маша. Ну, тогда пойдем вместе, вместе веселее.
Весна. Не заметили Маша и Медведь, как подошли к бабушкиному дому.
Бабушка. Здравствуйте, гости дорогие!
Маша. Мы пришли к тебе лесочком,
Принесли гостинцы и цветочки.
Весна. И для любимой бабушки все вместе
Весело споем мы песню.
Дети исполняют «Песенку о бабушке».
Бабушка. Вот порадовали дети,
 А сейчас в кружок все вместе
 Со своими бабушками вставайте
 Да веселую игру затевайте.
Игра с бубнами, музыка А. Филиппенко «Ох, и танец гопачок».
Бабушка. Поиграли мы на славу, а у меня пироги подоспели. Приглашаю всех в группу на праздничное чаепитие.
Дети уходят в группу.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Сказка для мамочкиЖил себе в лесу возле лужайки ОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ ёжик. Один раз с ним случилось НЕОБЫКНОВЕННОЕ приключение. Смотрите: вышел ёжик на лужайку… вот так… и увидел ЦВЕТЫ. 

ЁЖИК
ФР–ФР… здравствуйте цветочки, ФР–ФР…

ЦВЕТЫ
Добрый день–день…
Добрый день-день…
Добрый день–день–день…

ЁЖИК
Пойдемте, пожалуйста, поздравлять… ФР–ФР… мою мамочку с праздником. 

ЦВЕТЫ
Мы согласны, да–да–да…
Только как дойти туда?

Вдруг на полянку выскочила ЛИСИЦА. Вот такая БОЛЬШАЯ. Вот такая СТРАШНАЯ. Увидела ЁЖИКА и говорит:

ЛИСИЦА
Какая вкусная… НЯМ–НЯМ… 
Встреча, НЯМ–НЯМ…
Сейчас я тебя АМ–НЯМ!

ЁЖИК 
Ай, ФР–ФР, я боюсь! ФР–ФР… Помогите! 

Только цветочки не растерялись, а быстренько сели на ЁЖИКА вот так: Один… Второй… Третий… Четвертый… Пятый… Вот так ЁЖИК превратился в цветущую клумбу. Поискала, поискала ЛИСИЦА ЁЖИКА среди ЦВЕТОВ не нашла и побежала дальше. А когда ЁЖИК пришел домой, его МАМА сказала:

МАМА
Какие красивые цветы, только вот где мой любимый ЁЖИК?

Тогда ЁЖИК подошёл ближе, поцеловал мамочку – вот так… и сказал:

ЁЖИК
А я вот тут, ФР–ФР, под цветами, ФР–ФР! С праздником! 


* * *

РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ

Позволю себе подсказать несколько рекомендаций,
которые касаются данной сказки. 
Сказка рассчитана на детей детского сада - средняя, старшая группы.

Сказка рассчитана на предварительную подготовку. Воспитатель разучивает тексты и на уроках труда помогает детям изготовить реквизит: заготовки из бумаги (развертки). Дети склеивают их в садике накануне 8 Марта и рассказывают сказочку как подарок маме.

Сказка рассчитана на то, что ребёнок должен владеть своим голосом, менять его тембр, создавая образы персонажей.

Сказка полезна для детей с нарушением речи. 


Автор: Сергей ИЛЬНИЦКИЙ

----------

Людмила Гатилова (04.02.2021)

----------


## гномик

Инсценировка про Бабу Ягу и Кузю

Действующие лица:
Баба Яга (взрослый)
Ворона (ребенок)
Домовенок Кузя (ребенок)
Декорации: избушка Бабы Яги — стол, лавка, сундук, на столе стоят самовар, чашки и т.д.
Ведущий:
Есть в лесу одна избушка, 
В ней живет Яга-старушка.
Скучно бабушке одной,
А особенно — весной.
Не с кем ей поговорить,
Не с кем ей чайку попить.
(Входит Баба Яга, подметает пол.)
Баба Яга:
Чистота в моей избушке,
Здесь и сухо, и тепло.
Одинока я, старушка,
В жизни мне не повезло.
Дни я провожу, скучая,
Не с кем выпить чашку чая... (Мечтательно.)
Завести б мне домовенка,
Маленького ребятенка.
Я его бы полюбила —
И поила б, и кормила,
Спать его бы уложила.
Влетает Ворона.
Ворона:
Кар! Яга! Какое диво!
Радость Бабе привалила!
Погляди-ка — домовенок
Затерялся средь сосенок.
На другой стороне зала «змейкой» подскоками двигается домовенок.
Баба Яга обрадованно торопится навстречу.
Баба Яга:
Здравствуй, Кузенька, сынок!
Заходи на огонек.
Заходи, чайку попьешь!
А ты куда сейчас идешь?
Кузя:
Здравствуй, Бабушка Яга!
Как сегодня ты добра!
А иду я в детский сад,
Нынче праздник у ребят.
Праздник бабушек и мам
Отмечают они там!
Баба Яга: 
Золотой мой, дорогой,
Посиди чуть-чуть со мной.
Напою тебя я чаем (угощает Кузю). (В сторону:)
А потом и укачаю.
Ишь, они там отдыхают,
А я одна сижу, скучаю. (Баюкает домовенка.)
Баю-баюшки-баю,
Спи, а я тебе спою!
Утомился, ох, бедовый,
Спи, Кузенок мой медовый! (Оба засыпают.)
Ворона: 
Кар! Яга!
Пора вставать,
Праздник надо начинать!
Собралось там много мам!
Баба Яга:
Кузьку я им не отдам!
Ишь ты, праздник начинать!
Нет, такому не бывать!
Я несчастная старушка,
Я живу совсем одна.
Спи, мой милый домовушка,
Спи, кровиночка моя!
Ворона:
Но тебе тут телеграмма! 
Прочитай её для дамы!(Читает.
Приглашаем в гости к нам
На праздник бабушек и мам.
Вам мы будем очень рады!
Ваши дети из детсада».
Баба Яга (прихорашиваясь): 
Если так, то я на праздник
Поскорее полечу!
И, конечно, домовенка
Я с собою захвачу.
Кузя, Кузенька, сынок,
Просыпайся, вышел срок.
Ждут нас в гости в детский сад,
Будет много там ребят.
Баба Яга (обращая внимание на гостей): 
Ух, и много же народу
В этом зале собралось!
Видно, ждут еще кого-то —
Торжество не началось.

Ворона:

Ты глаза свои протри!
Хорошенько посмотри1
Торжество вовсю идёт!
Баба Яга
Точно! Вижу-новый год!
Ворона

Ну какой тут новый год?
Ты чего смешишь народ?
Кар! Столетние мозги
Прохудились от тоски!
Баба Яга

Кузя! Кузенька! Сынок!
Ты понять бы мне помог…
Ну чего они встречают..
И кого тут ожидают?
Кузя
Нынче праздник милых дам
Наших бабушек и мам!
Всех троих нас ожидают.
и на праздник приглашают!
Баба Яга

Это правильный подход!
Эх,толковый здесь народ!
Лучше дамы нет на свете1
Подтвердите это дети!

Дети

Подтверждаем! Подтверждаем!
И на праздник приглашаем 
Баба Яга:
Ой, спасибо, ребятишки,
И девчонки, и мальчишки!
Я, пожалуй, посижу
И на всех вас погляжу.
Выключайте телевизор!
Вот чего я вам скажу!!!!!

А мы как раз и заканчивали просмотр праздничной программы!
Баба Яга: А я? А мне? А для меня? Я тоже ведь какая- никакая , а женщина!
Ну как же без тебя-то? Мы старость уважаем!
 ВАЛЬС ДЛЯ БАБУШЕК. ЛЮБЭ (дети танцуют с бабушками)
__________________

----------


## гномик

Шутки-малютки на 8 марта.

МАМА: Кто за столик хочет сесть?СЫН: Я!
МАМА: Кто варенье хочет съесть?СЫН: Я!
МАМА: А кто будет мыть посуду?
СЫН: Пусть теперь ответит Люда! А то все я, да я!



Ребята инсценируют стихотворение Е. Серовой "Художник", - см. сб.: Смех да веселье. Л.: Музыка, 1974.
МАЛЬЧИК:
Полдня рисовал я красавца-коня,
И все за рисунок хвалили меня.
Сначала мне мама сказала словечко:
МАМА:
Чудесная, Мишенька, вышла... овечка!
МАЛЬЧИК:
Но с тем же рисунком я к папе пошел,
И папа сказал мне:
ПАПА:
Отличный козел!
МАЛЬЧИК:
Потом похвалила малышка сестренка:
СЕСТРА:
Ты очень хорошего сделал ... котенка.
МАЛЬЧИК:
И братец мой старший меня похвалил,
Зевнул и сказал:
БРАТ:
Неплохой крокодил!


Эдуард УСПЕНСКИЙ


Разгром

Мама приходит с работы,
Мама снимает боты,
Мама приходит в дом,
Мама глядит кругом.
- Был на квартиру налёт?
- Нет.
- К нам заходил бегемот?
- Нет.
- Может быть, дом не наш?
- Наш.
- Может, не наш этаж?
- Наш.
Просто приходил Серёжка,
Поиграли мы немножко.
- Значит это не обвал?
- Нет.
- Значит, слон не танцевал?
- Нет.
- Очень рада. Оказалось,
Я напрасно волновалась



Девочка. Где же яблоко, Андрюша?
Мальчик. Яблоко давно я скушал.
Девочка. Ты не мыл его, похоже.
Мальчик. Я с него очистил кожу.
Девочка. Молодец ты стал какой!
Мальчик. Я давно уже такой.
Девочка. А куда очистки дел?
Мальчик. Ах, очистки тоже съел.



Ведущий. Есть в квартире нашей
Девочка Наташа,
Мама ей в коробке
Принесла конфет.
И сказала строго:
Мама. Съешь сейчас немного.
Остальные завтра!
Положи в буфет.
Ведущий. А Наташа села,
Все конфеты съела,
Съела и смеется:
Наташа. Мама, не ругай!
Я не позабыла.
Помнишь, ты учила:
"Никогда на завтра
Дел не оставляй!"

----------


## гармашева26

*СКАЗКА ПРО КРАСНУЮ ШАПОЧКУ *  (мюзикл)

*Хор*:(на мелодию песни» Где-то на белом свете»)

Где-то на белом свете,
Может быть в СНГ,
А может быть в Европе,-
В общем,не важно,где…
Жила да поживала
Дружная семья,
И у них в деревне
Бабушка была.
Припев: Ля-ля-ля…

На мелодию песни « Надежда»

*Хор:*
Вот однажды мама поутру
Дочке говорит своей любимой:
*Мама*:
Пироги сейчас я испеку
И сварю варенье из малины.
Ты в деревню к бабушке пойдешь
И ее поздравишь с юбилеем.
Я с тобою вместе не могу :
ОРЗ уже три дня болею

*Хор* (припев):
А дочка послушной была
И с мамою спорить не стала,
Корзинку с подарком взяла
И в лес по тропе побежала,

*Бабушка* ( на мелодию песни « Гляжу в озера синие» )
Сегодня день рожденья свой
Опять встречаю я,
И внученька должна прийти,
Поздравить  чтоб  меня.
Не знаю счастья большего,
Чем видеть вновь ее.
Когда же ты придешь ко мне,
Сокровище мое?

Не случилось ли в лесу
С ней беды большой?
Ведь по лесу бродит Волк
Часто,боже мой!
А может, за пенек она
Запнулась небольшой?
Что делать мне,не знаю я,
О внучка,ангел мой!

*Красная Шапочка*:(на мотив месни « Выглянуло солнышко»)
Выглянуло солнышко,
Хорошо в лесу.
В гости к своей бабушке
По тропе бегу.
С днем рожденья бабушку
Буду поздравлять,
Крепко-крепко бабушку
Буду обнимать!

*Хор*: ( на мотив песни « Ту-ту-ту»-дуэт « Академия»)
Под деревом густым
Голодный Волк лежит
И думает свою  думу.
Три дня  уже  не ел,
Совсем волк  похудел,
От голода уже  бредит.

*Хор* (поет припев)
Ту-ту-ту,на-на-на,
Снится волку кусок мяса,
Ту-ту-ту,на-на-на,
Снится колбаса.
Ту-ту-ту,на-на-на,
Волк во сне  хотел  заплакать,
Ту-ту-ту,на-на-на,
Но открыл глаза.

*Хор* : (на мелодию песни « Мне бы жизнь свою ,как кинопленку»)
Видит Волк: идет-спешит  девчонка
В красной шапочке, на каблуках,
Вся нарядная идет девчока
И корзиночку несет в руках.

Волк к девчонке подбежал,
Преградил ей путь-дорогу
И бесцеремонно  так
Выставил  пред нею ногу.

*Хор:* (на мелодию песни  « Танго»- Блестящие)
Страшные руки
Волк к корзинке  тянет,
Острые  зубы
Волк  в улыбке скалит.
Хочет проглотить он
Всю еду в корзинке.
Вниманья  не обращает
На девочкины слезинки.

*Волк* : (поет припев песни  « Танго»)
Эта  стряпня будет моя,
Вся-вся стряпня будет моя.
Эта  стряпня будет моя,
Вся-вся стряпня будет моя.

*Красная Шапочка*:( поет на мотив песни « Если б я был султан»)
Неужели ты. Волк,
Будешь так жесток,
Что подарка лишить
Бабушку бы смог?
Ведь сегодня она именинница
И с утра ждет меня
Прямо у крыльца!

Припев:
Не будь жестоким,
Серенький Волк!
И день рожденья
Бабушке не порть1

*Хор:* ( на мотив песни « Голубой вагон»)
По лесной тропинке,
Продолжая путь!
Внучка  к своей бабушке  спешит.
По другой тропинке,
Сокращая путь,
К той же  цели серый Волк  спешит.
*
Хор*: (припев)
Скатертью,скатертью
Дальний путь стелется
И упирается прям  в  бабулин дом.
Каждому,каждому
В лучшее верится,
Волку так  хочется,чтобы повезло.
*
Хор:* (на мотив песни «Джентльмены удачи»)
Вот этот Волк-злодей.
Бежит,спешит скорей.
Проснулся в нем инстинкт
Его животный.
Он думает о том…
*Волк:*
Сначала бабку съем
И закушу я внучкой  молодою.
*Хор:*
Но замечтался  Волк,
Под ноги  не  смотрел.
И налетел на острую корягу.
Лежит и  плачет  Волк
И думает притом…

*Волк:* 
Опять не повезло мне в этой жизни!
*
Хор:* (на мотив песни  « Мужичок  с гармошкой»)
Мы вам спели песню
Не о  сером  Волке,
А о  том,что  нужно
Бабушек  любить.
Вовремя  поздравить
Нужно с днем  рожденья
И на память нужно
Что-то подарить.

Припев:
Не забудьте ,дети,
В каждый день  рожденья
В  гости  к  ней прийти
И чем-то  удивить.
Не забудьте ,дети,
И  без  дня  рожденья
Свою  бабушку
Вниманьем  одарить!

----------

pianistka98 (16.01.2019)

----------


## шанталь

1. ПАПА С МАМОЙ ИЗ КРУИЗА ВСЕМ ПОДАРКИ ПРИВЕЗЛИ.
МАМЕ - НОВЫЙ ТЕЛЕВИЗОР, НУ А ПАПЕ - ЖИГУЛИ.
ВСЕ ЛАДУШКИ, ЛАДУШКИ, И ИРИСКУ БАБУШКЕ 

2. МОЯ МАМА КРУГЛЫЙ ГОД СЕРИАЛАМИ ЖИВЕТ.
И СКАЗАЛА Я УПРЯМО МНЕ НУЖНА ВТОРАЯ МАМА.
ВСЕ ЛАДУШКИ, ЛАДУШКИ, И ВТОРАЯ БАБУШКА

3. ДЕТИ В САДИКЕ СОБРАЛИСЬ, ВЫБОРЫ УСТРОИЛИ.
МАМ  В ПАРЛАМЕНТ ВСЕХ ИЗБРАЛИ, В ДУМУ ПАП УСТРОИЛИ
ВСЕ ЛАДУШКИ, ЛАДУШКИ, В ПРЕЗИДЕНТЫ БАБУШКУ.

4. ПОСВЯЩАЕТ ВОСПИТАНЬЮ ПАПА СВОЙ СВОБОДНЫЙ ДЕНЬ.
В ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ ПРЯЧЕТ БАБУШКА РЕМЕНЬ
ВСЕ ЛАДУШКИ, ЛАДУШКИ, ОЙ, СПАСИБО БАБУШКЕ

5. НА КОНЦЕРТЕ ХОТЬ ДО НОЧИ МЫ ГОТОВЫ ВЫСТУПАТЬ.
ТОЛЬКО НУЖНО СРОЧНО ОЧЕНЬ..... ОЙ, НАМ ПАМПЕРСЫ МЕНЯТЬ...
ВСЕ ЛАДУШКИ, ЛАДУШКИ, ГДЕ ЖЕ НАШИ БАБУШКИ








Действующие лица:

1.	Медведь
2.	Лиса
3.	Кошка
4.	Козлик
5.	Белка

Вед: Вразвалочку Мишка сюда к нам идёт,
         Что же он маме своей принесёт?

Мишка: Мёду сладкого бочонок
Своей маме подарю
Пусть мне мама улыбнётся,
Скажет: «Я тебя люблю!»

Вед: А вот бежит Лисичка – 
         Рыжая сестричка…

Лиса: Я для мамочки своей
           Наловила карасей!

Вед: Утром в дальнюю дорожку
         Из деревни вышла кошка…

Кошка: Я несу издалека
             Маме – крынку молока!

Вед: Козлик мамочке несёт
         Чуть не целый огород!

Козлик: Есть морковка и капуста – 
               Маме будет очень вкусно!

Вед: По тропинке из глуши- 
         Белка к мамочке бежит.

Белка: Я спешу, везу в тележке
            Очень вкусные орешки.

Вед: Ну и угощенье,
         Всем на удивленье!

Все звери: Пусть узнает целый свет – 
                     Лучше мамы в мире нет!

----------


## Рема555

Инсценировка к 8 марта «Кто в доме самый главный?»
Выходит котёнок.
Вед. Ой, кто это? Да это же котёнок – самый маленький член семьи! Он недавно родился, и ему ужасно интересно: кто же в их жоме самый главный?
Котёнок. Дети! Гости! Мяу, мяу! Всех с весною поздравляю.
Весел я, удал, игрив. Правда, младше всех других!
Хоть недавно я родился, прыгать, бегать научился.
Велика моя семья, жаль, не главный в доме я!
Вед. Кто же главней тебя, котёнок?
Котёнок. Я же маленький ребёнок.
Всех главнее для меня – кошка, мамочка моя.
Выходит Кошка, кланяется.
Вед. Значит, кошка всех главней?
Кошка. Я, конечно, поумней! (обнимает Котёнка, улыбается)
Но хозяйка в доме нашем так прекрасно варит каши,
Молока нальёт из кружки, гладит нам бока и ушки..
Нет добрей её, милей! Значит, всех она главней!
ВОТ И Шарик подтвердит, он квартиру сторожит.
Выбегает Шарик (пёс)
Вед. Ах, какой красивый пёс! Можно вам задать вопрос?
Шарик. Гав! Гав! (кивает)
Вед. Кто же в доме вашем главный? Кошка, пёс, хозяйка-мама?
Пёс. Мне хотелось бы быть главным, но сомнений вовсе нет:
Тот хороший, добрый самый, кто для нас сварил обед.
На прогулку ходим с папой, устаём от беготни.
Всем в семье подам я лапу, только руку протяни.
Наш хозяин самый сильный, на плечах несёт детей.
Но хозяйка так красива, вся семья послушна ей!
Входят девочка и мальчик.
Вед. Вот и дети: Паша с Машей,
Кто главней в семействе вашем?
Паша. Нам не важно, кто главней, было б в доме веселей!
Маша. Было б чисто и уютно, мирно, сыто и тепло.
И не важно абсолютно, кто здесь главный: всё равно!
Паша. Хорошо, чтоб все старались жить по-доброму, любя,
За обедом собиралась вся счастливая семья.
Входит Мама (воспитатель), обнимает детей, кланяется гостям.
Вед. А давайте маму спросим: кто же в доме всех главней?
Кто же радость всем приносит даже в грусть ненастных дней?
Мама. Нет в семье железных правил, есть лишь близкие друзья.
Ведь любовь семьёю правит, а не папа и не я!
Если любим мы друг друга, значит и живём не зря
Это общая заслуга – (все вместе)  наша дружная семья!

----------

elka (05.01.2022)

----------


## шанталь

Сценка «Бабушки»

1 старушка: Скоро женский день, Васильна,
                      Как решила ты справлять?

2 старушка: Как, не знаешь, ты Андревна?
                      Внука я буду качать.

1:  Сколько ж можно внуков нянчить: 
     Каждый праздник, каждый год!
     Ну, а я своим сказала: 
     «Хватит! Ваш пришел черед!»
     Мы с дедулечкой своим -  
     Театр нынче посетим!

Вместе: Будто праздник лишь для них,
                Для таких вот, молодых!

Входит дама в шляпке и с модной сумкой

1:(Ехидно.) Ишь, на праздник собралась,
                    Нарядилась, завилась…

Провожая даму взглядом, шушукаются,
 навстречу идет дама с сумками, рядом муж, везёт коляску

1 дама: Зина, милая, привет! 
              Сколько зим да сколько лет
              Мы не виделись с тобой! 
              Не спеши, постой со мной. 
              Вся в делах, не отдохнешь, 
              Расскажи как ты живешь.

2 дама: Вот продукты в дом несу - 
              Женский праздник на носу.

Муж: Дорогая, ну пока,
          У меня сейчас дела!(Уходит).

1: Ну, не я его жена! 
    Получил бы он сполна!
    Мой – обязанности знает: 
    Варит, моет, убирает.
    Ведь у меня самой дела: 
    Целый день то тут, то там:
    Маникюр, массаж, спортзал, 
    В боулинг и на укладку –  
   Закружилась я порядком! 
2: И мне некогда болтать – 
    Бельё замочено стирать.
    Надо окна перемыть,
    Да успеть бы щи сварить!
    Так кружусь, что ни присесть, 
    Ни попить и не поесть!
    Болтать больше не могу, 
    Домой скорее побегу!

(Целуются и расходятся)

1 баб: Ну и ну, вот так дела…

2 баб: Вот какая жизнь пошла!

(Выходят все)

Все: Дорогие бабушки и мамы,
         Вам желаем радости всегда мы,
         Здоровья, счастья, успеха, 
         Побольше весёлого звонкого смеха!

----------


## шанталь

*Небольшие сценки для праздника 8 МАРТА*
ВЕДУЩ: наши девочки с утра до вечера репетируют роль мамы:
(девочки с колясками гуляют по залу заботятся о детях)

ДЕВ: --Мальчик поиграй в сторонке
ты разбудешь мне ребенка!
-Эй. девчонки не галдите
мою дочку не будите!
(садятся на скамейку)

ВЕДУЩ: 3 девчонки на прогулке размечтались вечерком:

1. Вот в актрисы бы пробиться
то на город наш как раз
я б дала концерт сейчас.

2.Кабы я была певица
пела я бы здорово
как Лариса долина.

3.Вроде носик симпатичный
занималась я б прилично
то сказала всем бы смело:
стать заведующей хотела!

(плач детей..... заботятся уходят)



ПЕРЕД ТАНЦЕМ МОДА:


1. мама на работу собирается
бусы надевает в три ряда
в зеркало зачем-то улыбается
будто бы она кинозвезда.
каблучками стучит по лесенке
обернувшись,улыбнется мне....
мамины шаги в ушах как песенка
Долго будут таять в тишине....

2.Погрущу немного в одиночестве.
а потом открою шифоньер.
ах.как бусы мне примерить хочется
или эту шляпку например
мамины духи чуть приоткрою я -
ах какой чудесный аромат!
а на шпильках очень-очень стройная
не спеша пройдусь вперед-назад.

3.Хочется еще минутку 
мамины наряды поносить
но.скажу ведь это вам не шуточки
надо все на место положить
вырасту и буду я по лесенкам
каблучками тонкими стучать
И,как мама ласково и весело
дочке своей шалости прощать.

( Испульзуте атрибуты)            .

----------


## максимкас

Вот небольшая инсценировка, думаю может подойти и на 8 марта.

Воспитатель.
Жил в лесу зубастый волк
Он в зайчатах ведал толк

(под музыку появляется волк)

Волк. Я голодный, серый волк
Я зубами щёлк да щёлк (уходит за ширму)

Воспитатель.
И в лесу жили зайчишки
Шалунишки все, плутишки.

(танец зайчиков)

Захотел сердитый волк зайчиков поймать
Притаился, чуть прилёг, стал их поджидать 

(выходит волк, прячется за ёлку)

Солнце греет, лес шумит,
Волк под ёлкой спит, храпит,
Чешет лапой бок.
Зазвенел весёлый смех утром на лужайке
Это вышли погулять шалунишки-зайки.
Прыгали, скакали, весело играли.

("Будем кувыркаться" муз Саца, 1ч.- хлопки, притопы, 2ч.- присели)

Волк. Отдохнуть мне не дают, догоню плутишек.

Воспитатель.
Догоняй, лови, держи! Зайцы прыгать стали
Нам не страшен серый волк хором закричали.
И смеялся лес вокруг, волк пустился наутёк.

("Стуколка", 1ч.- окружают волка, 2ч.- топают, хлопают)

Волк. 
Я согласен, так и быть, буду с вами я дружить.
А сейчас давай играть, бегать, прыгать и скакать.

Влспитатель.
Чтобы весело играть надо пару отыскать.

(танец или игра)

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (05.01.2020)

----------


## Ленти

ПАРОХОД  « МАМА»
ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА для 8 МАРТА  
Участвуют:
Марина
Ваня
Кукушонок
Зайчонок
Медвежонок
Лосёнок
Бельчонок

1 СЦЕНКА.

Сцена оформлена в виде опушки леса. Рядом «блестит» река.
Появляются Марина и Ваня.

МАРИНА.  
                     Идём, Ваня, за цветами
                     Сделаем приятно маме!
                     Проталинки в лесу найдём
                     Подснежники там наберём.
ВАНЯ.         
                     Ой, Марина, посмотри…
                     Кто-то плачет у реки.
(Дети подходят к птенчику- кукушонку)
 МАРИНА.
                     Что так горько плачешь, птица?
ВАНЯ.
                     Грустить 8 марта не годится!
КУКУШОНОК.
                     Кукушонок бедный я-
                     Мамы нету у меня.
                     Все лесные птицы, звери
                     Постучатся громко в двери,
                     Будут маму обнимать,
                     Цветы, подарки ей вручать.
МАРИНА.(вытирает слёзы кукушонку)
                     Ты не плачь и не грусти,
                     А немножко подожди.
ВАНЯ.
                     В лесу у нас полно друзей.
                     Они помогут. К ним скорей!
( Тянет Марину за руку.  Дети убегают в лес).
2 СЦЕНКА.

На поляне сидят на пенёчках Марина, Ваня, звери: зайчонок, медвежонок, лосёнок, бельчонок. 
Дети рассказывают о кукушонке и спрашивают, как помочь птичке.

ЗАЙЧОНОК.
                      Может, кукушонка  позвать в свой огород?
МЕДВЕЖОНОК.
                      Может, дать сладкий бутерброд?
 ЛОСЁНОК.
                      Может, кукушонка на рожках покатать?
БЕЛЬЧОНОК.
                      Может, кукушонка в дупло к себе забрать?

( Марина и Ваня сидят, подперев лоб, думают)

МАРИНА.(грустно, обращаясь к медвежонку)
                      Ну, съест кукушонок твой бутерброд!
ВАНЯ.(разводит руки в стороны, обращаясь к зайчонку)
                     Ну и что ж, посетит твой огород..
 МАРИНА.(лосёнку)
                      Его, конечно, хорошо на рожках покатать.
 ВАНЯ.(бельчонку)
                      В твоём дупле всегда тепло-
                      Приятно будет спать.
МАРИНА.
                     У кукушонка грусть такая:
                     Нет мамы,- самая беда большая.
ВАНЯ.
                     Как же горе отвести?
                     Где же маму нам найти?
 ЗАЙЧОНОК. ( радостно, подпрыгивая).
                     А давайте строить пароход!
 МЕДВЕЖОНОК.
                      Поплывёт он по реке вперёд.
БЕЛЬЧОНОК.
                     Кукушонок будет капитаном!
 ЛОСЁНОК.
                    Назовём наш пароходик « Мама»!
МАРИНА.
                    Пригласим на пароход всех мам.
ВСЕ ЗВЕРИ.
                    Кукушонок будет главным там.
ВАНЯ.
                    Не только будет в праздник мама катать,
                    Всегда и в будни будет мамам помогать.
ВСЕ.
                    Тогда вперёд, за дело, чтоб работа закипела!

Под бодрую музыку дети строят пароход, используя детские стулья или крупные модули; в середине натягивают парус; на «корме» вывешивают плакат-название «МАМА». 
По завершении « строительства» они любуются своей работой.

3 СЦЕНКА.
 Участники инсценировки направляются к кукушонку.
ЗАЙЧОНОК (жмёт руку птичке).
                   Ты - капитан с сегодняшнего дня.
БЕЛЬЧОНОК.
                   Такая теперь должность у тебя.
ЛОСЁНОК.(одевает на кукушонка фуражку речника)
                   Вот капитанская тебе фуражка.
МЕДВЕЖОНОК.(стучит по полосатой груди птички)
                   А на груди твоей - своя тельняшка.
ВАНЯ и МАРИНА .
                   Лучшую маму тебе мы нашли.
                   Отныне её ты всегда береги!
 Дети ведут птицу к пароходу. Кукушонок бегает, всё рассматривает, читает по слогам плакат « МАМА», проводит рукой по парусу, восклицая: «Вот так мама!» 
КУКУШОНОК.(прокручивает штурвал)
                   Даже есть штурвал и мостик..
                   Позову всех мам я в гости.
                   Мамы приходите все сюда, 
                   Вам здесь не страшны
                         Ни ветры,
                                   Ни волна!
Дети приглашают своих мам на пароход . 
ВСЕ ДЕТИ.
                  На пароходе « Мама» мам катаем.
КУКУШОНОК
                  Для них я песню звонкую спою.
ВСЕ ДЕТИ.
                  8 марта - мам всех поздравляем.
КУКУШОНОК.
                  И эту песню мамам я дарю.
Песня по выбору музыкального руководителя. Желательно , чтобы солировал Кукушонок.
Автор Ваш покорный слуга. Возможно, Вы знаете эту сказку, так как печаталась в журнале "Дошкольник. Младший школьник".

----------

vlada 05 (04.02.2021)

----------


## Irina Montreal

Здравствуйте, все.  Вот инсценировка по стихотворению С. Маршака, музыка В. Герчик

Перчатки 
Инсценировка по стихотворению С. Маршака

Ведущий:
Потеряли котятки
На дороге перчатки
И в слезах прибежали домой:

Котята подбегают к Кошке-маме,
Исполняется №2 – «Песенка котят»
«- Мама, мама, прости!
Мы не можем найти,
Мы не можем найти
Перчатки!
Мяу –мяу, прости,
Мы не можем найти,
Мяу –мяу, найти 
Перчатки!»
Котята приседают у стола.

Исполняется №3 – «Песенка кошки – мамы»
«- Потеряли перчатки?
Вот дурные котятки!
Я вам нынче не дам 
Пирога!
Мяу-мяу, не дам,
Мяу-мяу, не дам,
Я вам нынче не дам 
Пирога!»

Котята убегают, жалобно мяукая: «Мяу! Мяу! Мяу!»

Ведущий:
Побежали котятки, 
Отыскали перчатки
И, смеясь, прибежали 
Домой.

Котята возвращаются и, приплясывая, показывают кошке – маме лапки в перчатках.

Исполняется №4 – «Вторая песенка котят»
«- Мама, мама, не злись, 
Потому что нашлись, 
Потому что нашлись
Перчатки!
Мяу-мяу, не злись,
Потому что нашлись, 
Потому что нашлись
Перчатки!

Кошка- мама гладит котят
Исполняется №5 – «Вторая песенка Кошки-мамы»
"- Отыскали перчатки?
Вот спасибо, котятки!
Я за это вам дам 
Пирога!
Мур-мур-мур, пирога, 
Мур-мур-мур, пирога, 
Я за это вам дам пирога!"
Раздает всем по куску парога. Котята съедают пирог и весело пляшут.

Когда-то очень давно ставила с детками 4-х лет. Ставили эту постановку и на англ. яз. Если заинтерисует, у меня есть ноты. Извините, если повторяюсь.

----------


## шанталь

*Сценка для подг.гр.Красная шапочка и волк.*

На середину зала выходит мама:
МАМА: Слушай дочка долрогая
Ты уж выросла большая
нужно к бабушке пойти
и пирог ей принести.
а еще в подарок крем
от морщинок " Орифлейм"
мне с тобой идти нельзя
ждут на теннисе друзья.(прощается убегает)

КРас.шап. (пожимает плечами)

Бабуешке нельзя мучного
на диете она снова
форму нужно ей держать
вес нельзя ей набирать(уходит)

Волк: Эй, девченка подожди
мимо волка не ходи
далеко ты держишь путь?
можно мне сюда взглянуть
(заглядывает в корзину)

--Ты дитя куда идешь? И пирог кому несешь?

Красн.шап.: Я иду к бабуле милой
там давно я не гостила.

ВОЛК: Путь далекий лес большой-
должен я идти с тобой.
вместе бабушку поздравим 
ей компанию составим.
(Идут. стучат в домик)

---тук.тук.тук. откройте дверь!

БАБУШКА: Дерни ручку посильней!
я сейчас иду я в ванне
посиди ты на диване
(выходит бабушка, вытирает голову)

БАБУШКА: Бегать стала по утрам-
сбросила уж килограмм
форму я должна держать
вес нельзя мне набирать(надевает очки)
--Ах,малышка что такое?
Это волк пришел с тобою?

ВОЛК: Да, бабуля мы вдвоем пирожок тебе несем.
будь всегда везде такой будь спортивной молодой!

*****Мальчики исполн. танец" Бабушки -старушки"*****


Выходят девочки....

1.Все маленькие девочки 
большими стать хотят
надеть бы мамы туфельки
пусть мальчики глядят
2.Надену я мамино платье
лишь только обрежу длину
всем сразу вдруг стане понятно
люблю я лишь маму мою.

3.модницы мы модницы-
посмотрите сами
и такими же. наверно
были наши мамы.
4.Посмотрите на меня:
здесь морщинка,тут растяжка
может мне нужна подтяжка?
Нет займусь ка я гламуром
больше помады и маникюра.

******Танец Гламур*****(песня Сергея зверева)              .

(выходят дети)

-Все роли мы исполним сами
даем спектакль в подарок маме.

Реб: Простите если что не так,ведь быть артистом не пустяк.

(садятся Вася рисует мама вяжет)

ВАСЯ: Куколку-лошадку купи мне поскорей,
с уздечкой и седлом
такую,как я видел у друзей с пушистым и длинным хвостом.

МАМА: У тебя игрушек воз; самолет и паровоз
вертолет машинка катер .
Может быть игрушек хватит?
ВАСЯ: Лошадку хочу! Не купишь? Тогда я тебя проучу!
Ты жадная мама ты мама плохая
Совсем не нужна мне мама такая
Вот возьму сейчас уйду и маму другую себе я найду.

МАМА; Сын, да ты что говоришь? На меня еще кричишь?
попроси прощенье без промедленья!
ВАСЯ; не хочу не буду! Другую маму я хочу!

ВЕДУЩ; Очень сын обидел маму оттого что был упрямым

(Выходит продавец)

ПРОДАВЕЦ: Мороженое! мороженое! Отлично заморожено!
Шоколадное клубничное есть фруктово-земляничное
не товар краса!
пропадай моя тележка все четыре колеса.

ВАСЯ;Я хочу вас попросить возьмите меня в сыновья.

ПРОДАВЕЦ; Такого сыночка любить-это моя мечта.
Скушай сыночек мороженое отлично заморожено!
ВАСЯ: Мне мороженое в холода есть мама не велела
чтобы у сыночка горло не болело.
ПРОДАВЕЦ: Ну,подумаешь,болеть-это же такой пустяк:
говорить не сможешь,петь будешь тихо так...
ВАСЯ; мама из тебя плохая,мама моя не такая.ВЕДУЩАЯ: Скорее к маме воротись и конечно извинись.

ВАСЯ И МАМА ОБНИМАЮТСЯ,
_мамочка меня прости и домой опять пусти
сынок твой с завтрашнего дня бедет слушаться тебя!
Потому.что ты моя самая любимая!

*****Песня о маме*****           .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ленти

Уже читала на форуме несколько интересных вариантов  этой переделанной сказки , а это мой, может кому-то понравится.
СКАЗКА      *« БУКЕТ  ДЛЯ  МАМЫ»*      ( инсценировка для детей средней группы к празднику 8 марта)

Участники:
   Цветы( 6 девочек)
   Лиса (девочка)
   Ёжик (мальчик)
   Ежиха (девочка)

 1 цветок: Рядом с лесом, у пригорка
                   Вдруг цветочки зацвели

2 цветок: Засмотрелись дуб да ёлка-
                   Наконец-то нет зимы!

Танец цветов.

 1 куплет.
                  На лугу растут цветы   
                  Небывалой красоты.
                  Распускают лепестки,
                  Поднимаясь от земли .
Под вступление оббежав круг  девочки-цветы присаживаются. На 
 первые две строчки куплета  начинают поднимать склонившиеся головы.
На слова «Поднимаясь…» тихонько начинают вставать.
На  проигрыш кружатся. 

 2 куплет.
                Ветерок вдруг налетел,
                Песенку свою запел.
                Закачались все цветы,
                Гнутся сильно до земли.
 Бегают   врассыпную по залу.  На последние две строчки начинают раскачиваться  влево,  вправо.

_ Под конец танца выбегает ёжик , мелкими шажочками оббегает цветы, как бы нюхая.
_Ёжик: Кто я? 
           Это каждый знает!
           Шубка колкая моя
           От врагов спасает.

Цветы: Ёжик!

Ёжик: Правильно, я  ёж!
            Наберу цветов немножко,
            Завтра маме подарю.

Цветы: Здравствуй, колкий ёжик-крошка!

Ёжик: Вот такой букет
            Я маме подарю.

_Пытается обнять все цветы._ 
             Завтра очень важный день.

Цветы: День,день,день!  

Ёжик: Завтра очень  добрый день.

Цветы: День, день, день!

Ёжик: Там недалеко мой дом.

Цветы: Дом, дом, дом!

Ёжик: Вот таким букетом 
            В дом войдём!

Цветы:  Дём,  дём, дём!

_Выскакивает лиса._ 
Лиса: Я голодная лиса,
           Ёжика почуяла.
_Принюхивается, оббегает   поляну и, как бы, ищет ёжика. 
_          Хоть ты спрятался,  колючка,
          Знаю все твои я штучки.
_Грозит пальчиком по сторонам._ 

Ёжик: Фр- р! Фр-р!                  	
_Суетится , прячется за цветы, за макеты деревьев._             Ой,  боюсь я, помогите!  
             От лисы меня спасите!

3 цветок: Эй, подружки ,  что стоять!
                  Надо ёжика спасать.
 4 цветок: Успокойся, говорим…
                  На  иголках посидим ? 
Все цветы окружают ёжика и как бы слегка присаживаются. 

Лиса: Нет!.. Слышала я топоток!
            Убежал хитрец! Утёк!
            Только клумба на дороге.
             Да…. спасают зверя ноги! 
_Из домика выходит мама Ежиха ,подставляет ладошку ко лбу,
кого-то высматривая._
Мама Ежиха: Где же мой сыночек?
                        Колюченький клубочек?         
_Клумба движется к маме._
Ёжик: Мама для тебя цветы! 
           Небывалой красоты!
_Говорит из под цветов и начинает потихоньку вставать.
_Мама Ежиха: Ах, какой букет! 
                        Ну  а ёжика- то нет!
                        Голосок его я слышу,
                        Только никого не вижу. 

_Ёжик выходит из клумбы._
Ёжик : Тебе мама эти все цветы.
            Они спасли от лап лисы.
_Целует маму в щечку._ 
Все герои сказки: Украшен зал цветами,
                               Танцуйте мамы с нами!

Танец с мамами ( по выбору музыкального руководителя)


 Пояснения к оформлению сказки.
Цветы. На голове шапочки с изображением цветов:  анютины глазки,
 ромашка, василёк, роза, астра…Я брала обыкновенные летние детские шляпы и по ободку прикреплялись цветы.
Ежик. На голове шапочка из длинного меха и брали небольшие кусочки меха и фиксировались лаком. Получились заострённые пики меха, напоминающие колючки ежей.
  Мама Ежиха. Такая же шапочка,  но сбоку прикреплялась яркая заколка с объёмным бантиком          
 Дом.  Макет, нарисованный в виде избушки. Сзади широкая резинка,
 с помощью которой прикрепляем к спинке стула.                    
Лиса. На голове  шапочка с рыжим хохолком, рыжая 
 юбка и хвост.
 Инсценировка написана по сказке Сергея Ильинского.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (27.02.2020)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Про Козлика (мини-опера к 8 марта)*Действующие лица:
*Мама — Коза, Козлик, Корова, Овца, Собака, хор (с дирижером)
Реквизит: маски или шапочки для персонажей; фартук, корзинка, платочек, шаль, корзинка с полевыми цветами, узелок с яблоком, тужурка, кость, прыгалки, домик, елочки, пенек*

*

На сцене Коза с сыном - он сидит на пеньке, а мама собирается на рынок (прихорашивается, дает наказ сыну.
Дирижер (говорит): Мамочка Козлика часто бранила, часто из дома она уходила…
Хор (поет):
Прыгал Козлик на лугу, по цветочкам прямо 
Вдруг он замер на бегу — потерялась мама!
Козлик: Ой,ой,ой! Ой,ой,ой! Потерялась Мама!
Озирается по сторонам, плачет. Выходит Корова, собирает цветы.
Хор: Он не зная что к чему ткнулся к новой маме, но ему сказала:
Корова (возмущенно): Му!
Хор: Тётенька с рогами.
Корова
Му, му,му! Му, му,му! Ничего я не пойму!
Этот маленький сынок истоптал мне весь лужок!
Уходит недовольная. Козлик плачет, выходит Овца.
Хор:
Он вприпрыжку по траве, вот и мама вроде. Но ему сказала
Овечка(взволнованно): Бе-е! 
Хор: В белой шубе тётя
Овечка:
Бе,бе,бе! Бе,бе,бе! Может это снится мне!
Брошенный ребенок, маленький козленок!
Жалеет его, дает яблоко и уходит. Выбегает Собака
Хор:
Козлик бросился стремглав к самой грозной маме, но ему сказала
Coбака (обнюхивая): Гав! 
Хор: Тётенька с клыками
Coбака
Гав,гав,гав! Гав,гав,гав! Вся в заботах я, в делах! Не ходи дружок за мной, а иди к себе домой!
Подталкивает Козлика к тропинке, убегает. Козлик грустно уходит за елочку.
Действие у дома Козы. Она возвращается с покупками усталая, ищет сына. Плача, садится на пенек.
Хор:
Потерялся козленок, он от мамы удрал.
Потерялся козленок - он дороги не знал!
Коза Бедный козленок…
Хор: Бедная мама. Мама очень грустит
Коза (идет к зрителям, тяжко вздыхая)
Потерялся сынок! Он, наверно, устал! Он, наверно, продрог! Бедный козленок…
Коза снимает шаль и понуро идет к дому. Садится на пенек.
Хор: Бедная мама. 
Выбегает Козлик, мама бросается к нему - они обнимаются.
Хор:	
Отыскал козленок маму, все мы рады за него,
ведь дороже своей мамы нет на свете никого!
Козлик (в зал)  Ну а вы, хоть труден час, не бросайте так вот нас!
Все артисты кланяются.*

----------

Tania-112a (27.01.2020)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

«Сказка о глупом мышонке»
Действующие лица:
1.	Мышка - мать - 
2.	Мышонок - 
3.	Утка  и утята – 
4.	Курица и цыплята – 
5.	Свинка и поросята – 
6.	Кошка – 
7.	Щука и обитатели водоёма - 
8.	Лошадка –
9.	Жаба и лягушата –
10.	Петушок - 
*Звенят колокольчики. 
Ведущий
Все ребятушки затихли,
Колокольчики звенят.
Это сказка к нам стучится,
И порадует ребят.
Танец «Мы хвостиком покрутим»
Ведущий
Тили – тили, трали – вали.
Вы такого не видали – 
У мышонка именины,
На столе полно стряпнины.
Гости песни напевали,
Очень весело плясали…
Но … явилась мышка – мать…
Мышка
 - Всем домой пора и спать!
(Гости уходят, мама укладывает мышонка). 
Ведущий
Пела ночью Мышка в норке
Мышка
Спи Мышонок, замолчи,
Дам тебе я хлебной корки,
И огарочек свечи.
Ведущий
Отвечает ей Мышонок
Мышонок
Голосок твой слишком тонок
Лучше, мама, не пищи,
Ты мне няньку поищи!
Ведущий
Побежала Мышка мать,
Тётю Уточку искать.
Тётя Уточка на речке
Утят учила танцевать.
«Танец маленьких утят»
Ведущий
Стала Мышка Утку звать, к себе в гости приглашать
Мышка
Приходите поскорее,
Нашу детку покачать!
(Утка подходит к Мышонку. Мышка начинает 
стирать белье в корыте. Мышонок в коляске играет в игрушки).
Ведущий
Стала петь мышонку Утка
Утка 
Га-га-га, усни малютка,
После дождичка в саду,
Червячка тебе найду!
Утка забирает у Мышонка игрушку и дает червячка.
Мышонок отталкивает червячка. Гримасничает.
Ведущий
Глупый Маленький Мышонок
Отвечает ей спросонок
Мышонок
Нет, твой голос не хорош,
Очень громко ты поешь!
(Утка подбирает червячка, пожимает 
плечами и ничего не понимая уходит.
Мышка престает стирать. Подходит к Мышонку и качает головой).

Ведущий
Побежала Мышка мать,
Тётю Жабу в няньки звать.
Тётя Жаба в час вечерний любит песни распевать.
«Танец лягушат»
Прибежала мышка – мать, стала Жабу приглашать:
Мышка
Приходи к нам, тетя Жаба,
Нашу детку покачать!
Жаба
Тетя Жаба Вам поможет,
И ребеночка уложит,
Не печалься, мама Мышь,
Будет крепко спать малыш.

Жаба подходит к Мышонку. Качает колыбель.
Ведущий
Стала Жаба важно квакать:
Жаба
Ква-ква-ква, не надо плакать!
Спи Мышонок до утра,
Дам тебе я комара.
Жаба протягивает Мышонку комара. Мышонок отталкивает комара.
Ведущий
Глупый Маленький Мышонок
Отвечает ей спросонок
Мышонок
Нет, твой голос не хорош,
Очень скучно ты поешь!

Мышонок зевает, берет в рот соску. Жаба прячет в карман комара, 
пожимает плечами и уходит.
Вбегает Мама – мышка, качает головой, укладывает Мышонка.

Ведущий
Побежала Мышка – мать,
Дядю Петю в гости звать.
Мышка
Приходи к нам, дядя Петя,
Нашу детку покачать.
Выходит петушок, машет крыльями,
укачивает Мышонка.
Петушок
Ку – Ка – Ре – Ку, баю – бай!
Ку – Ка – Ре – Ку, засыпай!
Спать тебе давно пора!
Ку – Ка – Ре – Ку, до утра!
Ведущий
ГлупМышонок
Нет, твой голос не хорош!
Громко песню ты поешь!

Мышонок закрывает уши, петушок
пожимает плечами и уходит. Прибегает Мышка.

Мышка
Что же делать? Как же быть?
Как сыночка уложить?

Ведущий
Стала думать Мышка – мать,
Надо Курицу позвать!
«Танец цыплят»
Мышка
Приходи к нам, тетя Клуша,
Нашу детку покачать.

Мышка бежит к домику. Выходит Курица.
Ведущий
Закудахтала наседка:
Курица
Куд – куда! Не бойся, детка,
Забирайся под крыло, там и тихо и тепло.
Ведущий
Глупый маленький Мышонок
Отвечает ей спросонок.
Мышонок
Нет, твой голос не хорош,
Эдак, вовсе не уснешь!
Глупый маленький мышонок говорит ему спросонок
Мышонок сердится, накрывается с головой одеялом.
Курица пожимает плечами и уходит.
Прибегает Мышка, поправляет одеяло Мышонку. Бежит к домику.
Ведущий
Побежала мышка – мать
Тётю Свинку в няньки звать.
Тётя свинка всех ребяток пригласила танцевать!

Танец «Всем на свете нужен дом»
Мышка
Приходи к нам, тётя Свинка, нашу детку покачать!
Ведущий
Стала Свинка хрипло хрюкать, непослушного баюкать:
Свинка
Баю-баюшки, хрю-хрю, успокойся говорю!
Ведущий
Глупый маленький мышонок отвечает ей спросонок:
Мышонок
Нет, твой голос не хорош,
Очень грубо ты поёшь!  (Свинка уходит).
Ведущий
Побежала Мышка – мать 
Стала Лошадь в няньки звать.
Мышка
Приходи ты к нам, Лошадка,
Нашу детку покачать.
Лошадь
Я, конь отличный, просто диво,
Лучше няньки не найдешь!
Я и умный и красивый!
Ты со мной не пропадешь!
(Лошадь подходит к Мышонку с мешком овса.)
Лошадь
И – Го – Го!
Ведущий
Поет лошадка
Лошадь
Спи, Мышонок, сладко, сладко.
Повернись на правый бок – 
Дам овса тебе мешок!
Мышонок
Нет, твой голос не хорош!
Очень страшно ты поешь!

Мышонок испуганно прячется за ширму. 
Весь дрожит. Лошадь пожимает плечами и уходит. 
Прибегает Мышка. Ищет Мышонка. 
Забегает за ширму и вывозит Мышонка из – за ширмы 
в коляске и везет его к пруду.

Ведущий
Побежала Мышка – мать
Тетю Щуку в няньки звать.
Вот и речка серебрится, стайка окуньков резвится
Композиция «Рыбки»

Мышка
Приходи к нам, тетя Щука!
Нашу детку покачать!
Ведущий
Стала петь мышонку щука. Не услышал он ни звука.
Открывает щука рот, да не слышно, что поёт.
Глупый маленький Мышонок 
отвечает ей спросонок.

Мышонок
Нет, твой голос не хорош!
Слишком тихо ты поешь!

Щука уплывает. Мышка везет Мышонка домой.
И снова бежит к домику.

Ведущий
Побежала Мышка – мать
Тетю Кошку в няньки звать.
(Кошка выполняет гимнастические упражнения)
Мышка
Приходи к нам тетя Кошка!
Нашу детку покачать!
Ведущий
Стала петь мышонку Кошка
Кошка
- Мяу, мяу, спи, мой крошка!
Мяу-мяу, надо спать,
Надо глазки закрывать. Кошка увозит мышонка. 
Мышонок просыпается и кричит: «Мама!». Кошка убегает.
Мышонок 
Мама, прости! Теперь тебя всегда я буду слушать
И спать ложиться вовремя и кушать.
Я понял, это не секрет,
Что лучше мамы няньки нет!
Песня «Мама»*

----------


## максимкас

Интересная драматизация на 8 марта, автор С.Д.Галкина.


Драматизация «Бабушкины помощники»

Петух. 
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Проснулось солнце
И светит радостно в оконце!
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Довольно спать.
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Пора вставать!

(из домика выходит Бабушка – взрослый)

Бабушка.
 Вот спасибо, петушок, вовремя пропел, дружок.
Что-то долго я спала, а меня ведь ждут дела.
Нужно вымыть пол, посуду, растопить пожарче печь,
Постирать бельё, погладить, пыль стереть, пирог испечь.
Кто вскопает мои грядки? Как успеть вс1, вот загадки!
В дом сначала поспешу, тесто быстро замешу.
Ведь без пирогов, все знают, люди праздник не встречают.

(бабушка уходит, выходит мама Утка – ребёнок)

Утка.
Ушла бабуся. Кря-кря-кря! Но волненья её зря.
Хоть и много здесь белья, работа эта для меня.
Эй, утята, выбегайте, и стирать мне помогайте!

(танец «Стирка», вешают бельё на верёвку)

Утка. 
Потрудились от души, я довольна, малыши!

(выходит мама Коза – ребёнок)

Коза.
Ме-ме-ме, сюда, козлятки! Не играйте с мамой в прятки.
(выбегают дети-козлятки)
Давайте бабушке поможем, дрова в сарай мы быстро сложим.
Хочу, чтоб ей приятно было, чтобы она нас похвалила.

(дети под музыку переносят дрова-кубики к дому)

Коза.
Потрудились от души, я довольна, малыши!

(выбегает мама-курица)

Курица.
Ко-ко-ко! Я курица, бегаю по улицам..
Я ищу своих ребят, милых, маленьких цыплят.

(выбегают дети-цыплята)

Цыплята (вместе). Не волнуйся, вот и мы, чем помочь тебе должны?

Курица.
Бабушке мы будем вместе помогать.
Вот метёлочки, берите, будем подметать.

(танец с метёлочками)

Вед. Вдруг залаял пёс Дружок.

(появляется собачка Дружок)

Дружок. 
Прочь с дороги, Петушок!

Петушок. 
Не боимся мы тебя, наточил я клюв с утра!

(Дружок пугается, отбегает в сторону)

Вед. Показался кот Пушок.

Кот. Прочь с дороги, Петушок!

(выбегает мама Курица)

Курица.
Снова здесь вы, забияки, всё не можете без драки.
Лучше вы возьмите лейки, огород, цветы полейте.

Кот и Собака.
Будем с вами мы дружить, и со всеми в мире жить.

(берут лейки, поливают и убегают, появляется Бабушка)

Бабушка.
В доме кончились дела: пол помыла, убрала.
Стало чисто и красиво, даже тесто замесила.
(удивлённо разводит руками)
В тазике бельё лежало и куда оно пропало?
На верёвке, вот оно, видно, здесь висит давно.
Чистый двор, политы грядки. Чудеса, одни загадки!
Как же мне их разгадать? Кто решил мне помогать?
(замечает детей)
Это вы? Спасибо вам, моим маленьким друзьям!
В этот праздничный денёк, испекла я пирожок.
(выносит на подносе пирог)
Вы берите, не стесняйтесь, в праздник с мамой угощайтесь.

----------


## tisha

Вот еще подборка к празднику мам: "Стихи для наших любимых"
Николай Красильников
«Мамины ладони»
Ладони у мамы теплы и добры. Они согревают средь зимней поры.
В них солнышко тонет – нежнее их нету. У мамы ладони прохладные летом.
И тучи нависнут и грянет беда, но рядышком мама с тобою всегда.
Ладонью легонько по лбу проведет, и солнышко снова лучами блеснет.
И бедам не быть над твоей головой, когда твоя мама рядом с тобой.

«Цветок»
Я сегодня бабушке помог к дому донести в горшке цветок.
-	Вот спасибо! – бабушка сказала. – Без тебя бы я, внучок, устала.
И цветок меня благодарил – ярко-ярко лепестки раскрыл.
Я смущался и краснел, как мак. Я ж не за «спасибо» - просто так.

«Прогулка»
Весна. Домой сегодня неохота… И я опять по городу бродил,
Витрины изучая, чьи-то фото. И даже в лужу дважды угодил.
Мне люди с любопытством вслед смотрели,
А я открыл и удивился сам: и солнца луч, и синева в апреле
Подобны одноклассницы глазам!…
«Ваш сын стал невнимателен, рассеян, что с ним творится –
просто не понять», - наш математик, Алла Алексеевна,
сердито написала мне в тетрадь.
«Аист»
Я люблю тебя, гордая птица, белый аист!Мне б как ты летать научиться, белый аист.
Я бы тоже кружил над полями, белый аист.А потом возвращался к маме, белый аист.
Кто на свете мамы милее, белый аист? С нею кажется мир светлее, белый аист.

«Футболист»
Консервная банка – прекрасный мой мяч, звеня по асфальту, пускается вскачь.
И я, вслед за нею, как ветер скачу, я стать, как Пеле, знаменитым хочу!
А ночью -  мне снится трибун ликованье,  улыбки, знамена, а я по поляне.
Лечу метеоритом и с пол-оборота стремительный мячик вонзаю в ворота!
А там за воротами наша скамейка, и с самого краюшку -  Гусева Ленка.
Ах, сколько голов потом будет и было! Но верная память навек сохранила:
И Ленку, и банку, и запах весны…Я – взрослый. Но снятся все те же мне сны.

«Память»
Есть сотни тропинок, есть сотни дорог. Только одну я в сердце сберег,
Что вьется полями и чащей лесной…Тропиночку – к маме, тропинку – домой!

«Мимоза»
Уходят прочь морозы – как хочется тепла! Я веточку мимозы сегодня принесла!
Соцветья, как цыплята, пушисты и нежны, и веют ароматом проснувшейся весны.
Они нам шепчут: «Скоро весна и к нам придет, оттают косогоры и рыхлым станет лед. И снежные метели из сада улетят, а бубенцы капелей под крышей зазвенят».

«Ручеек»
Ручеек бежит по лесенке, по ступенькам ледяным,
И весны живые песенки звонко скачут вслед за ним.

«Снегурка»
-	Кап да кап! – сосульку над окном все слышнее с каждым зимним днем.
Ну, а может это не сосулька? Может быть, Снегурочка сама
 всхлипывает тихо в переулке: - Кап да кап! Куда же ты, зима?

Михаил Садовский
«Когда начинается утро?»
Когда начинается утро? Когда просыпается ветер и сонные листья колышет,
И флюгер скрипучий торопит? Когда начинается утро?
Когда просветляется небо, и птицы, качаясь на ветках, свои голоса проверяют?
Когда начинается утро? Когда появляется солнце вдали над верхушками елок и в окна без спроса вбегает? Нет – нет. Начинается утро, когда просыпается мама,
И ведра гремят у колодца, и щепки трещат в поддувале…
Потом просыпается ветер и сор во дворе подметает. Потом разгорается небо и лампу ненужную гасит. Потом появляется солнце и день начинается.

«Мамин день»
День весенний, суетливый, день веселый и красивый – это мамин день!
День торжественный, нарядный, день подарочный, наградный – это мамин день!
День взволнованный, прилежный, день цветочный. Добрый, нежный – это мамин день.
«Доброе сердце»
Я как – то в дом принес щенка, бездомного бродягу, 
Чтоб подкормить его слегка, голодного беднягу.
-	Ну, что ж, - сказала мама, - пусть он поживет немножко,
В глазах его такая грусть! Найдется супа ложка…
Еще нашел я за углом котенка чуть живого, его принес я тоже в дом,
Сказала мама снова: «Ну, что ж, - она сказала. –  Пусть он поживет немножко,
В глазах его такая грусть! Найдется каши ложка…»
Я поднял под гнездом птенца, над ним вороны вились, я спрятал в шапку сорванца, мы с ним домой явились.
-	Ну, что ж, -  сказала мама. – Пусть, он поживет немножко, в глазах его такая грусть! Найдется хлеба крошка…
Еще принес я в дом ежа, ужа и черепаху, и заяц в нашу дверь вбежал,
Наверное, со страху.  Сказала мама:
-	Пусть живут, в квартире так чудесно, а если потесниться тут и нам найдется место!
«Лепешки»
Прошу вас, возьмите всего понемножку и вы испечете такую лепешку!
Соли, муки, молока и крахмала, и простокваши, что долго стояла, корицы, сметаны, яиц и воды, от манки и масла не будет беды! Орехов, изюма, песка и варенья, смешайте, как следует все без стесненья!.. А если хотите рецепт уточнить – то бабушке надо моей позвонить.


Екатерина Савельева
«Мамина азбука»
•	Эти шарики на нити вы примерить не хотите ль? На любые ваши вкусы в маминой шкатулке….бусы.
•	В ушках маминых сверкают, цветом радуги играют. Серебрятся капли – крошки украшения….сережки.
•	Край ее зовут полями – верх украшен весь цветами. Головной убор – загадка, есть у мамы нашей….шляпка.
•	Назовите – ка посуду: ручка прицепилась к кругу. Блин испечь ей – ерунда, это же…сковорода.
•	В брюхе у него вода забурлила от тепла. Как разгневанный начальник, быстро закипает….чайник.
•	Это кушанье для всех мама сварит на обед. И половник тут как тут – разольет в тарелки… суп.
•	Пыль найдет и вмиг проглотит – чистоту для нас наводит. Длинный шланг, как хобот, нос, коврик чистит….пылесос.
•	 Гладит платья и рубашки, отутюжит нам кармашки. Он в хозяйстве верный друг – имя у него….утюг.
•	Вот на лампочке колпак разделяет свет и мрак. По краям его ажур – это дивный…. Абажур.
•	Полосатый зверь у мамы блюдце выпросит сметаны. И, поев ее немножко, замурлычет наша….кошка.

«Бабушкина азбука»
•	Колобок из мягких ниток – непослушен он и прыток. Ищет темный уголок юркий, словно мышь….клубок.
•	Острый нос, стальное ушко, в ушке – ниточка – подружка. Сшить обновки помогла нашей бабушке….игла.
•	Будто цапли, длинноносы, нить они сплетают в косы. Свяжут шарф и рукавицы нам проворно сестры – спицы.
•	Две стекляшки и две дужки носят бабушки – старушки. На носу не новички – крепко держатся…очки.
•	Близкий родственник метлы в доме подметет углы. Он, поверьте, не бездельник. В каждом доме нужен…веник.
•	Был толстяк когда-то в моде, славу заслужил в народе. Выдыхая жаркий пар, чай готовил….самовар.
•	Этот валик дело знает – живо тесто раскатает. С деревянной ручкой палка, трудится на кухне….скалка.
•	Кто в духовке жаркой в ряд бок румянит для ребят? Мясо, ягоды, грибок запечет внутри….пирог.
•	Сварит бабушка из ягод угощенье для ребяток. Будет деткам объеденье – ароматное…варенье.
•	Молоко с мукой сначала бабушка перемешала. От дрожжей так мало места – через край сползает….тесто.


Мартовские загадки.
1.	Рыхлый снег на солнце тает, ветерок в ветвях играет, звонче птичьи голоса – значит, к нам пришла ….весна.
2.	Ручейки бегут быстрее, светит солнышко теплее. Воробей погоде рад – заглянул к нам месяц…март.
3.	Словно змейка, из-под льда мчится талая вода. И звенит всех птиц бойчей это озорной…ручей.
4.	Новоселье у скворца – он ликует без конца. Чтоб у нас жил пересмешник, смастерили мы…скворечник.
5.	Зимняя сосулька плачет, длинный нос от солнца прячет. Ну, а с носа целый день кап-кап-кап – звенит…капель.
6.	Вот пушистые сережки спят на ветках у дорожки.  Хочет вырасти до неба худенькая ива - …верба.

Михаил Садовский «Вот бы, как мама»
Поет моя мама всегда за работой, а я ей всегда помогаю с охотой!
Мечтаю на маму похожим я стать. Я гладить учусь, и варить, и стирать, 
и пыль вытираю, и пол подметаю… Мечтаю, мечтаю, мечтаю, мечтаю, мечтаю, как мама все делать уметь, и, может, как мама, я выучусь петь.

Ольга Трушина
«Мамонтенок»
Бабуля! Милая моя, ты моей мамы мама. Я так скучаю без тебя,
Зову любимой самой! Три года жили мы с тобой. (Так в жизни получилось)
Работал папа много мой, а мамочка училась.
Сейчас большой я – мне 6 лет, а раньше – был ребенок…
И думал, лучше сказки нет, чем сказка «Мамонтенок».
Бывало, часто перед сном, как ночка наступала,
Тихонько, хриплым шепотком ты мне ее читала.
И с мамонтенком я страдал, спасаясь от ненастья,
И маму вместе с ним искал, и всхлипывал от счастья!
Потом спокойно засыпал, закрыв, устало глазки.
Но за руку тебя держал, как Мамонтенок в сказке. 

«Маленький доктор»
Скучно без веселья тянется неделя. Заболела мама и лежит в постели.
Не читаю книг я, не беру игрушки, каждый час ношу ей чай горячий в кружке. Выздороветь мама сразу же сумеет, если этим чаем горлышко согреет, скушает лекарство, порошок, микстуру – 
все что понижает ей  температуру.
Принесу я маме сухари и сушки. Сделаю помягче твердые подушки,
На ноги надену теплые носочки, в вазочку поставлю свежие цветочки.
Вечером придет к нам доктор из больницы и, увидев маму, 
доктор удивится: «Расскажите сами, принимали что вы. 
Смотритесь прекрасно и почти здоровы!»  Маму в это время поцелует
 кто-то, мы – то с нею знаем, кто тот милый доктор!


«Милый голос»

В самолете с огоньками за леса и за моря
К самой милой в мире маме  полечу сегодня я! 
Мимо гор, полей и пашен пролечу я в синеве
И вернусь на землю нашу в белокрылом корабле.
Потому что знаю точно, память светлую храня,
Дома утром, днем и ночью моя мама ждет меня!
Если где-то в звездном небе замигает огонек…
Как бы  высоко я не был, крикнет мама мне: «Сынок!»
Голос этот самый милый, в нем надежда на успех,
В нем любовь моя и сила – он такой – один из всех!!!

Татьяна Шорыгина
«Поздравляем с Женским днем!»
1.	Милых бабушек и мам поздравляем с женским днем!
    Пожелать хотим мы вам светлой радости во всем!
    Чтобы спорилась работа, чтоб растаяли заботы,
    Чтобы много лет подряд был лучист и ясен взгляд!
    Чтобы дом был полной чашей, вам желают дети ваши!

2.	Маме подарю салфетку, край украшу бахромой,
На салфетке вышью ветку и цветочек голубой.

3.	Мы слепили целый город – башни, лестницы, дворцы.
Мы его подарим маме, скажет мама: «Молодцы!»

4.	Мы с сестренкою вдвоем всю квартиру уберем.
Испечем пирог румяный, будем ждать прихода мамы.
Только мама на порог – а у нас готов пирог!

5.	Я для мамы шью игрушку из цветного лоскутка,
Хвостик вырежу и ушки, ватою набью бока.
Узнаете? Это кот! Я ему раскрашу рот.
Подарю котенка маме, будет жить он вместе с нами.

«Мамин день»
Я капризничать не стану, огорчать не буду маму. Если аппетита нет –
Все равно доем обед. По порядку разложу я на полке книжки,
На диване рассажу тигра, зайку, мишку. Потрудиться мне не лень –
Ведь сегодня мамин день!

«Подарок бабушке»
У меня есть бабушка, она печет оладушки, вяжет теплые носки,
Знает сказки и стихи. Бабушку свою люблю, ей открытку подарю.

«Пожелание маме»
Мамочке моей родной хочется мне пожелать, чаще дома быть со мной,
Чтоб одной мне не скучать. Чтобы мы читали книжки,
Сшили шапочку для мишки, рядом с мамой мне светло и уютно, и тепло!

«Вазочка с цветами»
Нарисую я в альбоме полевых цветов букет, станет праздничнее в доме,
Будто вспыхнет солнца свет. Аккуратно я раскрашу венчик,
Стебель, лепесток, чтобы ярче стал и краше каждый маленький цветок.
Эту вазочку с цветами подарю любимой маме!

«Улыбка мамы»
Ничего милее нет маминой улыбки – словно вспыхнет солнца свет, мрак развеет зыбкий! Словно хвостиком блеснет, золотая рыбка – 
Радость сердцу принесет мамина улыбка!

»Мамины руки»
Руки мамочки моей – пара белых лебедей: так нежны и так красивы,
Столько в них любви и силы! Целый день они летают,
Будто устали не знают. В доме наведут уют, платье новое сошьют.
Приласкают, обогреют – руки мамы все умеют!

«Мамин голос»
Мамин голос молодой – самый добрый и родной! Я всегда его узнаю среди сотен голосов, про игрушки забываю и бегу на мамин зов.
Обниму я нежно маму, огорчать ее не стану!

«Мама – мой любимый друг»
Будто бирюза – мамины глаза, ясные и чистые, добрые,  лучистые,
 словно звездочки горят, озаряя все вокруг, и со мною говорят: 
Мама – мой любимый друг!
«Весной»
•	Звонкие капели весною зазвенели, оседает, тает снег, посерел на зайке мех.
•	У весны работы много, помогают ей лучи:
Дружно гонят по дорогам говорливые ручьи,
Топят снег, ломают льдинки, согревают все вокруг.
Из-под хвои и травинок выполз первый сонный жук.
На проталине цветочки золотые расцвели,
Налились, набухли почки, из гнезда летят шмели.
У весны забот немало, но дела идут на лад.
Изумрудным поле стало, и сады в цвету стоят!

«Подснежник»
Расколол ледок маленький подснежник. И расцвел цветок голубой и нежный.

«В весеннем лесу»
Льдинки звонкие разбились и поплыли по реке, и сережки распушились на осине и ольхе. Золотятся нежно ивы, посветлели их стволы,
На сосне блестят красиво капли крупные смолы.
Набухают дружно почки, скоро снег растает весь, и зеленые
Листочки молодой украсят лес!
ХХХ
Из далеких краев, где морская волна кружевной рассыпается пеной,
К нам на крыльях ветров прилетает весна и приносит с собой перемены.
Украшает весна и сады, и поля, покрывает цветами овраги.
Оживает прогретая солнцем земля, пьет душистые капельки влаги.

«Весенние лучи»
Как весенние лучи и быстры, и горячи! Мчат они вперед, как стрелы,
Быстро снег растопят белый, испугают злую вьюгу, убежит от них метель,
А сосульку – их подругу, превратят лучи в капель!

«Солнечный зайчик»
Скачет, как мячик, солнечный зайчик. Вверх, вниз, со стола – на карниз.
Зеркальцем взмахну – побежит к окну и зигзагом по стене
Возвращается ко мне. Запетлял по половицам, словно гонится лисица.
Раз! И прыгнул мне на парту. Зайчик рад теплу и марту.

«Весенние цветы»
Фиалки, медуницы весной в лесу цветут, и звездочки кислицы белеют там и тут. А голубой подснежник – весны сынок родной – доверчиво и нежно глядит на нас с тобой.
«Капель»
Я в полдень слушаю капель: она журчит, как птичья трель,
Звенит хрустальным бубенцом, сбегая с крыши над крыльцом.
Капель журчит, звенит, поет, она ломает снег и лед,
Большой сугроб ей нипочем, она бежит живым ручьем.
Я ручейку расчищу путь, чтобы на мир он мог взглянуть!
ХХХ
Шла коза по мостику и виляла хвостиком,
Зацепилась за перила, прямо в речку угодила,
До берега доплыла, отряхнулась, облизнулась
И к хозяину вернулась.

----------

annapenko (28.01.2019), a_k_gib (13.01.2019), Irinalbs (09.01.2019), Mandarinka-79 (07.01.2019)

----------


## мальвина19

Вот придумала сценку к 8 марта:

ведущая: Кто-то к нам сюда идёт...
это сам учёный кот!
вместе с ним подружки-крошки -
очаровательные кошки!

(входят Кот и 2 кошки)

Кот: С праздником вас всех, друзья,
не узнать меня нельзя,
я- красив, умён, усат
и к тому же не женат!

кошка1: Ну, что ты, Котофей-дружок,
       взгляни на нас ещё разок!

кошка2: Мы нарядны и красивы, на свете нас моднее нет,
для тебя вот принесли иы твой любимый "кити-кэт"!

кошка1: Ты, Котофей, про нас забыл,
  и нас ни чем не угостил.

кот: Простите, милые маркизы,
вас от души благодарю,
вот эти рыбки золотые
вам к празднику сейчас дарю.

Кошка2: Ах, как обрадовал ты нас!
Готовы мы пуститься в пляс!

Кот: Давайте вместе, киски, станцуем танец "диско"!

----------


## sad13

Предлагаю основу для празднику. Начало и концовку добавите сами по своему усмотрению.
Сценка называется "Лучше мамы не найти"
Ведущий.  	А теперь давайте с вами 
 	 	Потолкуем, мы о маме.
1реб.	 	Маме можно без стыда 
 	 	Дать медаль «Герой труда»!
 	 	Все дела ее — не счесть, 	
 	 	Даже некогда присесть:

2реб.  	И готовит, и стирает, 
 	 	На ночь сказку почитает,
 	 	А с утра с большой охотой 
 	 	Ходит мама на работу,
		А потом — по магазинам.
Вместе. 	Нет, без мамы не прожить нам!
3реб.	 	Но бывает, скажем смело,
 	 	С нами вот какое дело: 
 	 	Очень хочется, друзья, 
 	 	Делать то, чего нельзя.
 	-Мяч в квартире попинать,
 	-Пошуметь, 
 	-Побаловать
 	-Походить по лужицам.
Вместе. 	Надоело слушаться!

Дети (поочередно).
 	-Надоело умываться,
 	-В садик к сроку приходить,
 	-Кашу манную съедать
 	-И сестренку развлекать,
 	-Убирать свои игрушки...
 	-Лучше был бы я зверюшкой!
 	-И я!!!
 	-И я!!!
Вместе. 	Превращаемся, друзья!

(под звуки музыки дети идут одевают маски поросят, медведя, лисы)
1мальчик. 	Ещё с  утра я был ребенком, 
 	 	Теперь же стану поросенком!

2мальчик.	 А я теперь тоже не мамин сынишка, 
 	 	Я — косолапый коричневый мишка. 
 	 	По лесу буду весь день я гулять, 
 	 	Никто не загонит теперь меня спать!
Девочка. 	А я красавица лиса, 
 		Полюбуйтесь на меня.

Котята. 	А мы теперь котята.
 		Можно целый день лежать,
 		Рыбу, мясо уплетать.
 		Песни громко распевать.
         Песня «Каждый по-своему маму поздравит»

Мальчик. 	А я, хоть и не вышел ростом, 
 	 	Но всё равно теперь я взрослый.
 	 	Пора мне в армию, друзья,
 	 	Солдатом стать мечтаю я!
 	 	-И я с тобой!
 	 	-И я с тобой!
 	 	-Где моя шапка со звездой?
(мальчики идут и одевают шапки)

Девочка.  	А я стать барышней хочу, 
 	 	Серьезно, я ведь не шучу, 
 	 	Не зря твердила мама всем, 
 	 	Что я уж взрослая совсем.
(девочки идут надевают шляпки)

Мальчики. 1.Ну, а мы не мальчики,
 	 	А надувные мячики.
 	 	2.Будем жить, забот не зная,
 	 	Целый день, с детьми играя. 

Ведущий. 	Эй, ребята, подождите,
 	 	Вы хоть мне все объясните.
 	 	Ведь когда придут за вами,
 	 	Что скажу я вашей маме?

Реб. 	 	Мы теперь совсем не дети!
 	 	Не нужны нам мамины запреты.

Реб.	 	Мы свободны, словно птицы. 
 	 	Значит, можем веселиться!
     Музыкальный номер

К одному из детей, исполняющих роль поросят, подходит мама (родитель).
Мама. 	Как дела, сыночек мой?
 	 	Ну, пошли скорей домой.

Мальчик.     	Разве я ребенок?  
 Теперь я поросенок.
		Поросятам что не жить: 
 	 	Из корыта есть и пить 
 	И в грязи валяться, 
 	И не умываться.
Мама.           	Ой-ой-ой! Вот это да!
 		К нам, отец, пришла беда (уходит)

Выходит мама девочки, исполняющей роль белки.
Мама.        	Здравствуй, дочка, как живешь?
 		Ты давно меня здесь ждешь?

Дочка.        	Я же ведь не девочка, а лесная белочка.

Мама.           	Ой-ой-ой!
 		Кто бы мне теперь помог,
 		Была дочка, стал — зверек (уходит)
Дети.          	Ура! Ура!
 		Можно целый день играть,
 		Никто не будет нам мешать!
     Музыкальный номер
После игры в зал вбегает волк, дети разбегаются на места.
Волк.         	Ой! Зверей-то сколько здесь!
 		Можно хорошо поесть! 
 		За дровами лишь схожу,
Да костёрчик разожгу  (уходит)

Поросёнок.	Ой, пропали мы совсем!
 		Он нас есть сейчас начнет,
 		Может, нас медведь спасет?! 
(Подбегает к медведю, кланяется)  							 	
 		Ты сильнее всех зверей, 
 		Спрячь от волка нас скорей!

Медведь.     	Я же маленький медведь,
 		Волка мне не одолеть.
Барышня. 	Вы к солдатам обратитесь,
		Чтоб спасли нас попросите!

Солдаты (прячутся за стульчики и поочередно говорят). 
 		1.Хоть я солдат, хоть я не трус, 
Но волка я и сам боюсь.
 		2.Знать, храбрились мы напрасно,
 		Жить без мамы нам опасно, 
 		Как бы вместо поросят 
 		Волк не скушал нас, солдат.
 		3.Что теперь будет с нами? 
 		 Хочу я на ручки к маме,
 		4. Мама волка б прогнала, 
  		Нас бы крепко обняла

Ведущий. 	Что расхныкались, мальчишки,
 		Как трусливые зайчишки. 
 		Подтянитесь! Вытри глаз! 
 		Смотрят барышни на нас!
           Инсценировка песни  «Аты - баты, шли солдаты» 

После  песни выбегает белка и лиса со скакалками в руках.
Белка.              А мы живем — не унываем,
 		 Все играем, да играем.

Лиса.               В прятки, в салки, догонялки,
 		 Даже прыгаем в скакалки! (скачут под музыку)
 Появляется медведь.
Лиса.             	Хочешь с нами поиграть?

Белка.		Научить тебя скакать?

Медведь.      	Нет, скакать мне не легко,
 	 	Я разве прыгну высоко!
Выбегают два мальчика с надувными мячами в руках.

1-й мальчик.      	Кто расхныкался опять? 
 			Выходи со мной играть! 

 2-й мальчик. 	Выходи сюда скорей, 
 		 	Вместе будет веселей!
          «Музыкальная зарядка»

После игры дети садятся на ковер.
Реб. 		Вот и день к концу подходит, 
 	 	Вечереет, ночь приходит.

Реб. 			Спать пора ложиться нам, 
 			Вот где вспомним наших мам.

Реб.   		Помню мамин голосок:
   		Спать пора, ложись, сынок, 
 		Закрывай покрепче глазки, 
 		Пусть тебе приснится сказка.
		 	 - Мне бы мама почитала,
		 - Мне бы сказку рассказала,
		  	- Подоткнула одеяло,
		 - А меня б — поцеловала.
           Песня «Только для тебя»

Ребенок. 	Все! Я больше не могу! 
		К маме очень я хочу! 

Вместе. 	Вы простите мамы нас,
		Мы не будем больше так!

Девочки.     Мы — простые девочки (снимают маски)
Мальчики.  Мы — простые мальчики  (снимают маски)

Ребенок.    	Дорогие наши мамы,
		Мы и сами признаем,
 		Что, конечно, не всегда мы
 		Хорошо себя ведём.

Ребенок.  	Мы вас часто огорчаем,
		Что порой не замечаем,
		Мы вас очень-очень любим,
		Будем добрыми расти
	  	И всегда стараться будем 
 		Хорошо себя вести!
Ведущий. 	А когда вы подрастёте 
 		Вы не раз ещё поймете.
 		Безо всякого труда, 
 		Что без мамы никуда.
 		И поэтому друзья, 
 		Надо маме помогать 
 		И ничем не огорчать.

Ребенок.    Поздравляем наших мам,
 		Наши песни нынче — вам.
         Музыкальные номера по усмотрению педагога.

----------


## гномик

Сценка «3 утенка» (Е. А. Мухина)
Ведущая.
Жили-были 3 утенка:
(выходят и кланяются по очереди Колокольчик, Ромашка и Перышко).
Девочка.
Какие интересные имена у утят. Кто же их так назвал?
Утята.
Мама нас так назвала.
Девочка.
Почему?
Колокольчик.
Я — Колокольчик, потому что всегда много пел.
Ромашка
Я — Ромашка, потому что всегда была беленькая, только клювик желтенький
Перышко.
А у меня всегда топорщилось одно перышко.
Ведущая.
Пошли утята как-то, раз гулять и нашли земляничку — необыкновенную, запашистую земляничку. Но земляничка одна, а утят трое: Перышко, Ромашка и Колокольчик.
Ведущая.
Утята спорят между собой.
Утята.
Моя земляничка! Нет, моя. Моя! Нет, моя!
Девочка.
Это кто тут шумит?
Утята.
Это мы. Мы не знаем, как нам одну земляничку на всех разделить?
Девочка.
А мама у вас одна?
Утята.
Одна.
Девочка (к ребятам).
Ребята, помогите утятам. Что же им надо сделать с земляничкой?
Дети.
Отдать маме.

Утята отдают земляничку маме-утке.

Мама-утка.
Спасибо, мои утятки.

Берет земляничку, гладит каждого по головке, целует

----------


## Елена Дрожжина

Вот еще смешая сценка к 8 марта!
Красная Шапочка
Весёлая сценка по мотивам одноимённой сказки Ш. Перро 
Действующие лица: Рассказчик, Мать, Красная Шапочка, Волк, Бабушка

Мать (Выходит из домика с корзинкой и ракеткой, обращается к Красной Шапочке).
Слушай, дочка дорогая, Ты уж выросла большая. Нужно к бабушке пойти И пирог ей отнести.
(отдаёт корзинку Красной Шапочке)
А ещё в подарок крем от морщинок "Орифлэйм". 
Мне с тобой пойти нельзя -
Ждут на теннисе друзья.
Передай привет бабуле И скажи, что скоро буду. 
Как машину починю, 
К ней я сразу заскочу.
Ну, дочурка, мне пора. 
Вечером я жду звонка.
Мать прощается с дочкой, уходит.
Красная Шапочка (пожимает плечами).
Бабушке нельзя мучного,
На диете она снова.
Форму нужно ей держать,
Вес нельзя ей набирать, (уходит)
Рассказчик.
Девочка взяла корзинку 
И свернула на тропинку.
Вот бредёт она по лесу, 
Тихо песенки поёт... 
Только вдруг малышка слышит, 
Будто кто её зовёт.
Волк (выходит из-за кустов).
Эй, девчонка, подожди, 
Мимо Волка не иди. 
Далеко ли держишь путь? 
Можно мне сюда взглянуть?
Волк заглядывает в корзинку.
Волк. Здесь лежит пирог с капустой. 
Как.должно быть, это вкусно! 
Ты, дитя, куда идёшь 
И пирог кому несёшь?
Красная Шапочка.
Я иду к бабуле милой. 
Там давно я не гостила. 
Поживу денёчка два 
И опять приду сюда.
Волк. 
Можно мне с тобой, подружка? 
Проводить тебя ведь нужно. 
Путь далёкий, лес большой -
Должен я идти с тобой.
Пахнет очень, очень вкусно. 
Я люблю пирог капустный.
Ну пойдём скорей, дитя, 
Медлить нам с тобой нельзя. 
Вместе бабушку поздравим, 
Ей компанию составим.
Волк и Красная Шапочка идут по лесу.
Красная Шапочка.
Слушай, Волк, а ты не врёшь? 
Правильно меня ведёшь? 
Может, хочешь съесть меня, 
Бабушку мою?
А зря!
Сказку эту я читала, 
Да и мама рассказала.
Волк. 
Что ты, детка, ха-ха-ха! 
Насмешила ты меня.
Что в твоей бабуле есть, 
Чтобы можно было съесть? 
Кожа, кости - вся еда. 
Кушать нечего, беда!
Всё диету соблюдает, 
Мяч весь день в саду гоняет. 
Лучше в гости я пройдусь, 
Пирогом там угощусь.
Рассказчик.
Вот идут они вдвоём, 
Говорят о том, о сём: 
Об учёбе, о кино, 
С кем не виделись давно. 
Вот и домик показался, 
Шаг один всего остался. (стучат в дверь.)
Красная Шапочка.
Тук, тук, тук, откройте дверь!
Бабушка
Дёрни ручку посильней! 
Я сейчас иду, я в ванне. 
Посиди ты на диване.
Выходит Бабушка, вытирает голову полотенцем.
Бабушка.
Бегать стала по утрам, 
Сбросила уж килограмм. 
Форму я должна держать, 
Вес нельзя мне набирать. (одевает очки)
Ах, малышка, что такое? 
Это Волк пришёл с тобою?
Красная Шапочка.
Да, бабуля, мы вдвоём, 
Мы пирог тебе несём.
Бабушка (вздыхает).
Ну так что ж, вас видеть рада. 
Помириться всем нам надо.
Красная Шапочка.
Бабушка моя родная,
С праздником я поздравляю!
Волк. 
Будь всегда везде такой,
Будь спортивной, молодой!
Бабушка.
Я стараюсь. Очень рада. 
Будет от меня награда: 
Стол накрыт. 
Гостей я жду, 
Проходите, чай несу!

----------

Nataliyak (02.02.2020)

----------


## olga_sem7

Инсценировка «За подснежниками»

2 девочки. В лес пошили мы погулять
И подснежников нарвать
Мальчик. Поёт синичка тинь-тинь-тинь
И снег под вербой тает
Сегодня праздник - женский день
И все об этом знают.

Обе. Нужно цветов нам мамам нарвать

1.	Вот здесь вокруг кусты
Не растут - ли тут цветы?

2.	А у Юры как дела?
Я шишку старую нашла.

1.	Я думал, что в лесу подснежников полно
А их совсем не видно, разве не обидно?

2.	Кто же нм покажет, где подснежники растут?

Выбегает зайчик.

Мальчик. Серый заинька, постой, познакомимся с тобой.

Оба. Мы ребята-дошколята
     Помоги-ка, зайка нам.

Девочка. За цветами мы пришли,
Но в лесу их не нашли.
Мальчик. Может, рано мы пришли,
И цветы не расцвели?
Зайчик. Всё в порядке, детвора
И цветам цвести пора.
Я и сам принарядился
Шубку серую надел
Знай, подснежник распустился
На снегу заголубел.
Оба. Зайчик - побегайчик,
Ребятам удружи-
Беленький подснежник
Скорей нам покажи.
Зайчик. Ладно, дети, удружу
Всё, что знаю, расскажу
И подснежники лесные
Вам охотно покажу.
«Танец цветов».

Зайчик. Теперь смотрите, сколько подснежников моих!
Девочка. Какие славные цветы.
Скорее. Юра, что же ты?
Смотри, смотри, и там, и тут,
В лесу подснежники цветут!

Оба. На прощанье лапу дай-ка,
За цветы, спасибо, зайка.
Мальчик. Подснежник, первый цветик.
Он проснулся от тепла.
Значит, солнце ярче светит
И весна уже пришла
Оживаем сонный лес
Будет много в нём чудес!

----------


## kseniya_s_m_

ВЕСЕННЯЯ СКАЗКА
Очень удачный!Надеюсь пригодится:-)
Сценарий театрализованного представления для группы «Почемучки» младшие
Действующие лица:
Взрослые:
Бабушка
Весна
Дети:
Пирожок (ребёнок старшей группы)
Веснянки
Заяц
Скворец
Волк
Божьи коровки
Бабочки

Под тихую музыку в зал входят исполнители и рассаживаются по своим местам. Включается полный свет.
Звучит вальс летит скворец останавливается в центре « Лесной полянки».

Скворец: Скворушка, скворушка, к вам прилетел,
Скворушка, скворушка, песню запел: 
«Мне не до сна, мне не до сна, в гости пришла Весна!»
Как хорошо, что пришла весна, песенки буду я петь без конца!
( играет на свистульке «летит» и садится на пенёк возле скворечника) 

Выбегают Веснянки с Весной в руках у них ленты. 
Исполняется танец с ленточками.

1 Веснянка: Пришла весна-  отворяй ворота!
2-я: Ой Веснянки хороши, они по лесу пошли.
3-я: Они по лесу пошли Весну красную нашли!

Весна: Я- красавица Весна, и душиста, и ясна.
Зеленеет лес и луг так красиво всё вокруг!
Рады птица, жук и зверь открывайся в сказку дверь!
Соловейка по весне распевает при луне.
К нам Весняночки пришли, хоровод свой принесли!
(все герои выходят в центр зала исполняют хоровод)

Хоровод: «Веснянка» сл. и муз. М.Ю. Картушиной 

Весна: В сказку дверь я отварю, за собою позаву.
Скажем дружно: раз, два, три!
Сказка  к нам скорей приди!

Открывается занавес фонарь освещает домик бабушки. Выходит бабушка.

Бабушка: (заглянув в кадку) Вот и тесто поднялось. Пирожки получатся пышные, румяные. Выложу тесто на стол, посыплю мукой, буду месить. С разной начинкой сделаю пирожки: с капустой, с морковкой, с картошкой.
Весна придёт с Веснянками в гости, угощу их! Ой, а это что?( один пирожок ребёнок подпрыгивает) Видно, Пирожок хочет что-то сказать мне. Где мой волшебный платок?(берёт платок накрывает блюдо с пирожком)

Звучит громкий муз. аккорд, один пирожок «оживает» и выскакивает из-за стола.

Пирожок: Здравствуй бабушка! Я всё слышал, ты ждёшь Весну с Веснянками в гости. Как рад встретить Весну! Ну я поскакал по дорожке Весну встречать!(Пирожок отворачивается от бабушки, но она его останавливает)

Бабушка: Подожди, подожди, что-то у тебя бочок не очень подрумянился. Садись на окошко- солнышко яркое вот оно и подрумянит тебе бочёк.

Пирожок: По тропинке побегу, солнышко высоко, светит горячее и подрумянит мне бочок. До свидания бабушка!
(под музыку Пирожок бежит по тропинке навстречу  Весне)
Пирожок:  Я – весёлый Пирожок, Пирожок, Пирожок,
Подрумяню я бочок , свой бочок, свой бочок.
По тропинке я бегу, Весну красную найду!
И к тебе я приведу!

Весна: Здравствуй, здравствуй Пирожок! Какой ты румяный, какой ты пригожий. 
Заходи скорей к нам в лес много здесь лесных чудес. Мы гулять с тобой пойдём, кто живёт в нем поглядим.
(звучит музыка, выскакивает заяц) А вот и зайчик к нам по лесной тропинке скачет. 

Заяц: Пирожок, пирожок, я тебя съем. (обнюхивает его) Как ты вкусно пахнешь!
Пирожок:  Что ты, заяц погоди! Ты вокруг погляди, здесь такая красота ведь в лесу уже весна!
Весна: Солнца лучик золотой льётся в руку нам с тобой и зовет нас поиграть!

«Заинька- зайка» муз. и сл. С. Насауленко

(Пирожок опять отправляется в путь, повторяя свою песню)
Пирожок:  Я – весёлый Пирожок, Пирожок, Пирожок,
Подрумяню я бочок , свой бочок, свой бочок.
По тропинке я бегу, Весну красную найду!

Весна: Пирожок в лесу поёт, а к нему уж волк идёт!

Волк: Здравствуй пышный, мягкий Пирожок! Я тебя съем, ты вкусный, аппетитный.

Пирожок: Пирожка ты не пугай, ай-ай-ай!
Поскорее убегай, ай-ай-ай! Если только захочу-чу-чу,
Вмиг тебя я проглочу-чу-чу-чу!

Волк: Что ты, что ты Пирожок,
Что-то я уж занемог, аппетит совсем пропал
И наверно я устал!

Весна: Испугался Пирожка?
Ссорится совсем нельзя. 
Как красиво всё вокруг
Бабочки летают тут,
Дружно они встали в круг 
И танцуют, и поют
Весну красную зовут.

(под музыку выбегают бабочки, волк садится на пенёк)

«Танец бабочек» сл. и муз. М.Ю. Картушиной
( по окончанию танца бабочки машут крылышками)

Весна: Восхитительно плясали и не сколько не устали!
Чтоб их птицы не ловили- крылья бабочки раскрыли,
Будто бы цветы цветут! Птицам в клюв не попадут!

(бабочки улетают на места)

Весна: Красно солнышко играть деток приглашало,
А теперь черёд настал и тучке в гости прилететь.
Вы любите ходить и прыгать через лужи.
Вот как раз сейчас будет дождик!

Муз. игра «Дождик» сл.и муз. С. Железнова

(Пирожок опять отправляется в путь, повторяя свою песню)
Пирожок:  Я – весёлый Пирожок, Пирожок, Пирожок,
Подрумяню я бочок , свой бочок, свой бочок.
По тропинке я бегу, Весну красную найду!

(звучит музыка божьи коровки встают и кружатся)

Весна: Что за чудо! Это тут божьи коровки живут!
Пирожок: Как красив ваш наряд, я вам всем очень рад!
Выходите, попляшите и меня развеселите!

Танец Божьих коровок сл. и муз. М.Ю. Картушиной
(божьи коровки садятся на места)

Пирожок: Как красив весенний лес, столько много в нем чудес.
Я нашел тебя Весна, возвращаться мне пора.
Бабушка вас в гости ждет, пирогов вам испечёт.
Весна: Ну что ж тогда, покажи дорогу нам!

(Весна с Веснянками и Пирожком идут к домику. Появляется свет у домика. Выходит Бабушка в руках у неё блюдо с пирогом.)

Бабушка: Я гостям очень рада пирогов уж напекла
И с малинкой и с капустой угощайтесь все друзья!

----------


## musitan

КУКОЛЬНЫЙ СПЕКТАКЛЬ ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕЙ

На ширме появляется Машенька  с кастрюлей.

Ведущая:	Ребята, посмотрите, кто это? Да это же Машенька! Машенька, а что ты собираешься делать?

Маша:	Будет праздник и веселье
	Будет чай и угощенье
	Жду я в гости бабушку
	Бабушку-Забавушку

	Напеку я пирогов
	С морковкою, капустою
	С курагою пирожки
	Будут очень вкусные!

Ведущая:	А чтобы пирожки быстрей испеклись, ребята споют песенку.

ПЕСНЯ  «ПИРОЖКИ»  муз. Филиппенко

Машенька:	Какая хорошая песенка. 

Из кастрюли появляется пирожок.

	Ой? Кто это?

Пирожок:	Как я рад! Как я рад!
	Нынче праздник у ребят
	В гости едет бабушка
	Бабушка-Забавушка!

Машенька:	Скажи нам, кто ты такой красавец?

Пирожок:	Я веселый пирожок
	Колобочка я дружок
	Не могу спокойно ждать
	Побегу гостей встречать

Пирожок убегает.

Машенька:	Торопыжка пирожок
	Убежал от нас дружок
	Приготовлю чай с вареньем
	Для бабушки угощенье

Машенька уходит

Ведущая:	И побежал пирожок встречать Бабушку-забавушку

На ширме появляется Пирожок

	Бежал, бежал… а на встречу ему …

Появляется Заяц

Заяц:	Здравствуй Пирожок! Я тебя съем!

Пирожок:	Не ешь меня, Заяц, я тебе песенку спою.

	Я веселый пирожок
	У меня румяный бок
	Маша тесто замесило
	Вкусный пирожок слепила
	Меня в печке испекла
	И красавцем назвала

	Бегу встречать я бабушку
	Бабушку-забавушку

Заяц:	Ты красивый ароматный
	А на вкус такой приятный
	Не могу терпеть совсем
	Я тебя дружочек съем

Пирожок:	Дорогие ребятишки
	Ведь зайчишки все трусишки
	Лишь листочек задрожит
	И зайчишка убежит

Ведущая:	Давайте ребята поможем Пирожку
	Ручки вместе…(подносят руки ко рту) дунем все…(дуют)
	И зайчишки нет уже!

Заяц убегает

	И побежал пирожок дальше, а навстречу ему…

Появляется Волк

Волк:	Пирожок, пирожок, я тебя съем!

Пирожок:	Не боюсь тебя я волк
	Серый волк зубами щелк
	Это ты собак боишься
	И охотников еще

	Как собаки громко лают
	Это все ребятва знают
	Каждый гав-гав-гав сказал
	И волчище убежал
Дети лают, а Волк убегает.

Ведущая:	И побежал пирожок дальше, а навсторечу ему …

Появляется Медведь

Медведь:	Пирожок, Пирожок, я тебя съем!

Пирожок:	Пирожок хотят все съесть
	Вот ведь мне какая честь
	А я к бабушке спешу
	И с ребятами дружу
	Как медведя испугать?
	Как от Мишки убежать?
	Любит медом поживиться
	Да укусов пчел боится
	Помогите пожужжать
	И медведя напугать

Дети жужжат, Медведь убегает.

Ведущая:	И побежал Пирожок дальше, а навстречу ему…

Появляется Лиса.

Лиса:	Я лисичка хороша
	Зеркальце себе нашла
	Все в него смотрю, смотрю
	И пою, пою, пою
	Ля-ля-ля…

Замечает Пирожка

	Ой, а это кто такой?

Пирожок:	Я веселый Пирожок
	У меня румяный бок
	Бегу встречать я бабушка
	Бабушку-забавушку

Лиса:	Ах, какой же ты приятный
	Румяный, вкусный, ароматный,
	Подойди ко мне поближе
	Лучше я тебя увижу

Пирожок:	Я – румяный пирожок
	Колобочка я дружок
	Ты меня не обхитришь
	Я догадливый малыш
	Хоть румян, пригож да свеж
	Ты меня, Лиса, не съешь

Лиса уходит.  Звучит музыку, Входит Бабушка-забавушка.

Пирожок:	Здравствуй, здравствуй, Бабушка
	Бабушка-забавушка
	Я пришел тебя встречать
	Все хотим мы поплясать
	Любят детки петь всегда
	Поиграешь с нами?

Бабушка:	Да!  Я бабушка всех малышей, пришла на праздник поиграть с вами да повеселиться.

ИГРЫ
ПЕСНЯ
ТАНЕЦ

Появляется Машенька и пирожок.

Машенька:	Здравствуй, моя бабушка
	Бабушка-забавушка
	А я пирожки пекла
	Тебя в гости ждала
	Пирожки капустные 
	Очень, очень вкусные
	Угощайся, бабушка!
	Угощайтесь, детки
	А к чайку вам принесла
	Сладкие конфетки!

----------

kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), vesto4ka (21.01.2018)

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

*ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА «ПОМОЩНИЦА»*
*ВНУЧКА*:Сегодня у нас воскресенье как раз,
Бабусю будить я не буду сейчас.
На завтрак пожалуй, нажарю картошки,
С повидлом пирог испеку и лепёшки,
Всё это не трудно мне сделать одной,
Ведь должен у бабушки быть выходной!
Еда на столе и в двух вазах букеты.
Иди же , бабуся!Бабуся, ну где ты?
БАБУШКА: -На кухне я, с пола сейчас уберу
Соль масло, картофельную кожуру.
Потом соскрести я должна поскорей
Присохшее тесто со стен и дверей.
Повидло с окна, с потолка ещё смою
И завтракать внученька сяду с тобою. 
(Н.Дергач)

*ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА «ПОМОЩНИК»*
*МАЛЬЧИК*:Шла старушка с магазина – 
Дынь была полна корзина.
Не заметила : одна
Вывалилась дынька.
Я её скорее хвать – 
И старушку догонять.
_Стойте! Погодите!
Дыньку прихватите!
Но старушка:
*БАБУШКА:*_Милый мой! Скушай эту дыньку!
Будет легче мне домой донести корзинку.
МАЛЬЧИК:-Скушать дыньку я не прочь!
Надо ж бабушке помочь!

----------

kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), Любина (04.11.2021), Раиса2001 (23.02.2020)

----------


## annushka

а это неплохая сценка к 8марта.ФОН              ВХОДИТ ВЕСНА. 

Весна. Знаю ждут меня повсюду, всем на свете я нужна. Приношу я радость людям , а зовут меня- весна! На луга. Поля, дубравы щедро лью тепло и свет. Чтоб росли хлеба и травы , а сады усыпал цвет. Я хочу милых женщин поздравить всех. Всех. Улыбайтесь почаще и придет к вам успех. 

                    ПЕСНЯ «УТЕШАЛОЧКИ МАМОЧКЕ». 

ФОН    ВХОД  Б.Я. 

Весна.  Что это такое? Кто вы такие? 
Яга. Сорока на хвосте принесла известие в лес, что здесь праздник- женский день. Поздравляют мам. А я кто по- вашему? Не женщина? Не мама? Не бабушка? У меня вон полны лес внучков лешаков.      Вы уж простите меня, мы люди темные, некультурные, живу в глуши лесной, чаще темной. Но искусство уважаю. Я вот и петь люблю и сплясать могу. Хоть и за 100 годков перевалило.  
Вед. Да знаем мы. Какая ты хитрая Яга, с танца начнешь. А пакостью какой-нибудь закончишь. Не желанный ты у нас гость! 
Яга. Ах. Вот , как! А это кто такая? (указывает на весну). 
Весна. Я  весна –красна, солнцем выращенная. 
Яга. Фу-ты. Нуты, весна! Да если я только захочу. Я хоть весной. Хоть зимой , хоть летом красным обернусь. Садись , и смотри на мое искусство. Где мое туманное покрывало? Пусть тут немного вздремнет, отдохнет.                     Спи красавица. 100 лет , есть один лишь клюю- секрет , тот тебя, вдруг , расколдует , кто внезапно поцелует. ( ОДЕЛА НА СЕБЯ ВЕНОК ВЕСНЫ).  Ну друзья. Мои , -весна здесь, конечно, буду –я. Все минуточку терпенья, послушайте сольное пенье. 
                    ЧАСТУШКИ Б.Я. 
1.	Я бабуля красотуля. Я на пенсии сижу. И люблю шутить. Смеяться, всяко- разно забавляться! Ух! . 
2.	посмотрите на меня, какая я пригожая! Все девчонки и мальчишки на меня похожие! Ух! .
3.	я невредная, не злая, я девчонки, просто клад! И умна я и красива, все об этом говорят! Ух! 
          (ВЛЕТАЕТ ВЕТЕРОК). 
Ветер. я весенний ветер- ветерок. Сюда спешил, как только мог .я должен встретиться с весной. 
Яга. Я жду тебя давно, друг мой! 
Ветер да ты же вовсе не весна! Скажи ты знаешь. Где она? 
Яга: еще бы, милый. Я не знала . ведь я ее заколдовала! 
Ветер. так расколдуй! \ 
Яга. Да что ты, что ты. Творить добро мне неохота я больше пакостить люблю возьму вот и тебя я усыплю
Ветер. нет. Это говоришь ты зря! Помогут мне сейчас друзья! Скажите. Как весну расколдовать? 
1р. Ты должен ветерок ее поцеловать. ( целует, весна просыпается, потягивается). 
Весна. Неужели я спала?: это все яги дела! Уходи отсюда, жива. 
Яга. Ах. Как это не . учтиво , хоть людей бы постыдилась. На старушку напустилась. Что я сделала плохого? Пошутила. Что такого? Я за шутку извиняюсь. 
Весна. Ладно, ладно, мы вас прощаем и на праздник приглашаем. 
1р. Этот праздник цветами украшен. Огоньками улыбок согрет.мамам, бабушкам. Сестрам нашим. Наш горячий весенний привет. 
ФОН       ПЕРЕСТРОЕНИЕ  - ПОЛУКРУГ.

----------


## Irochka-777

ПИРОГ ДЛЯ МАМЫ.
(Сценка для детей подг.группы.)
Автор Н.Б. Караваева.

ПАПА: Я пришёл с работы ,дети,
Поскорее папу встретьте!
ДЕТИ: Почему сегодня рано?
ПАПА: Завтра праздник нашей мамы,
Наших бабушек-старушек,
Женщин,девочек,подружек.
Отпросился я с работы,
Чтоб взять мамины заботы.
ДЕТИ: Что нам делать? Как нам быть?
Что же маме подарить?
ПАПА: Мы гадать не будем с вами:
Испечём пирог для мамы.
Дети: Мы сегодня станем сами
На часочек поварами.
Фартуки оденем смело,
Примемся скорей за дело.
( одевают фартуки и колпаки)
ПАПА: Нам нужны для пирога
Соль,сметана и мука.
Сахар,дрожжи и яйцо,
И ,конечно,молоко.
(Дети ставят продукты на стол.Папа и дети исполняют "Песенку поварят"
ПАПА: Стойте! Я срвсем забыл!
Цветов для мамы не купил!
Вы пока здесь посидите
И меня с букетом ждите.
1 реб. Так сидеть мне надоело.
2.реб. А давай займёмся делом.
Мы для бабушки и мамы
Коврик нарисуем сами.
1реб. А по коврику цветы
Небывалой красоты.
(Дети убегают рисовать. Звучит медленная музыка. В кухню входит Кот.)
КОТ: Мяу! Вкусно пахнет тут!
Что то к празднику пекут!
Вот сметана на столе,
Повезло,представьте ,мне!
Я сметанку утащу
И Мурлыке подарю.
Ведь Мурлыка,хоть и кошка,
Тоже женщина немножко.
И к тому ж моя подружка!
Почешу её за ушком,
песню сладкую спою
И сметанку подарю.
Сам же выпью молочка!
Ох,какая вкуснота.
(Кот пьёт,вытирает усы,берёт сметану и уходит. Выбегает Мышка)
МЫШКА: Пи-пи-пи! Как пахнет тут!
Что то  к празднику пекут!
Здесь продуктов прям не счесть,
Для меня яичко есть.
Завтра праздник у меня,
Утащу яичко я.
Всех подружек приглашу
И яичком угощу.
Мышка берёт яичко и убегает.Выходят Кот и Кошка)
КОТ: Мурлыка,я в тебя влюблён.
Я потерял покой и сон.
Всех кошек ты красивее.
Я всех котов счастливее!
КОШКА: Ах,Мурзик!Льстишь ты мне опять.
Устала праздника я ждать!
Что ты мне к празднику подаришь?
Как Кошечку свою поздравишь?
КОТ: Я для своей любимой Кошки
Сметаны баночку достал.
(Дарит баночку сметаны)
КОШКА: Уже люблю тебя немножко...
КОТ:Немножко? Ну я так и знал!
( Кот и Кошка уходят. Выходят Папа и дети)
ПАПА: Я цветов купил,друзья.
Печь пирог давно пора1
ДЕТИ: Посмотрите! Кто здесь был?
Кто всё это натворил?
1 реб. Вся рассыпана мука,
нет яйца,нет молока.
2 реб.И сметаны след простыл.
Кто всё это  утащил?
ПАПА:  Догадался я ,друзья,
Кто заглядывал сюда.
Мурзик-кот ,сюда иди,
Да всю правду расскажи.
( Выходит Кот)
КОТ: Я на кухню заходил,
Я сметану утащил.
С праздником поздравил Кошку,
Подкормил её немножко.
Да и сам поел слегка,
Выпил банку молока.
1 реб. А яйцо ты тоже взял?
КОТ: Нет! Яичко  я не брал!
( Выбегает Мышка)
МЫШКА: Я на кухне здесь была,
И яичко унесла.
К празднику своих подружек
Всех я в норку позвала!
ПАПА: Что ж пирог не получился,
Наш подарок развалился!
( Стук в дверь)
Это мама с бабушкой.
Ой как неприятно:
Нет у нас подарка,
Это так досадно.
( Выходят мама и бабушка. Они несут большой пирог)
МАМА: Все скорее к нам бегите,
Нам с бабулей помогите!
ПАПА: Что за чудо? Прямо в срок!
ВСЕ: Это праздничный пирог!
ПАПА: Чтобы стол красивым был,
Я цветов для вас купил.
Дети: А вот и наш подарок:
Ковёр красив и ярок.
МАМА иБАБУШКА: Ах,как приятно нам родные!
Заботливые вы какие!
Мышка,КОТ и КОШКА: А мы к празднику сейчас 
Танец всем покажем наш!
( ТАНЕЦ " КОШКИ- МЫШКИ")

----------

Лопаток (09.02.2019)

----------


## MakaRock

Материал к празднику 8 марта(сценки, стихи):
МАТЕРИАЛ К  8  МАРТА

СРЕДНЯЯ ГРУППА

«Я сам»:
-Я сам, сказал сынишка,-
Пришью пуговицу к штанишкам,
Ты мне, мама, не мешай,
И советы не давай.
Я должен сам вопрос решить,
Как лучше брюки починить…
Маме скажет: «Мой, портной!
Ты вырос. Я горжусь тобой!»

******************************************************************************
СЦЕНКА 

Воспитатель:  Сядьте, деточки, рядком
                               Да послушайте ладком
                              Сказку про зайчонка Стёпу,
                              Баловника да недотёпу.
                              На опушке леса – дом.
                              И живёт зайчиха в нём.
                              Вместе с маленьким сынишкой
                              Стёпой, зайкой –шалунишкой.

Стёпа(зайчик): Я маме помогаю,
                                Цветочки поливаю!
                                Вот и сделана работа,
                                Мам, мне погулять охота!

Зайчиха(мама):Хорошо малыш, ступай,
                                На полянке погуляй.
                                От домика не удаляйся,
                                И смотри, не потеряйся!

Стёпа идёт, навстречу- лягушка

Лягушка:             Здравствуй, Стёпа! Как живёшь?
                                Что ты в гости не идёшь?

Стёпа:                    Одному гулять нельзя…

Лягушка:              Стёпа-раз, лягушка-два,
                                   Нас с тобой, Степашка, двое,
                                   Можем погулять на воле!

Воспитатель:       Побежали  в лес друзья,
                                   Скачут, прыгают, галдят.

Лягушка:                Ква! Обедать мне пора!
                                    Побегу я, Стёп, пока! (убегает)

Стёпа:                      Ой, пока я веселился,
                                   Я, похоже, заблудился!
                                   Где же дом мой? Где же мама?
                                   Почему я был упрямым?

Появляется ёжик

Ёжик:                      Не дрожи малыш, не вой,
                                  Хочешь, я пойду с тобой?
                                  Тебе дорогу покажу,
                                  И до дома провожу!

Стёпа:                     Нет, у тебя иголки,
                                  Они ужасно колки!

Ёжик уходит, появляется лиса

Лиса:                       Что я вижу! Здесь зайчишка!
                                  Бедный маленький трусишка.
                                  Я зайчонка обману,
                                  К себе в норку отведу.
                                  Что ты плачешь, мой малыш?
                                  Отчего ты весь дрожишь?

Стёпа:                     Я без мамочки гулял,
                                  И дорогу потерял!

Лиса:                      Ко мне в норку мы пойдём,
                                 И сразу мамочку найдём!
                                 А вот, дружок – моя нора.
                                 Заходи скорей, затем,
                                 Я тебя, зайчонок съем!

Стёпа:                    Ой, спасите!Помогите!

Появляется Медведь

Медведь:            Что за шум у нас в глуши?
                                Это ты, лиса-плутовка,
                                Зайку заманила ловко?
                                Обманула, провела.

Лиса:                     Не губите виновата,
                                Зайку я вела к лисятам.

Медведь:            Врёшь ты всё! Ты съесть хотела!

 Лиса:                  А тебе-то что за дело?
                              И не нужен мне зайчишка!
                              Убегу к свои детишкам!

Лиса убегает

Стёпа:                Спас ты мишенька меня!
                             Отведи домой меня!

Воспитатель: Зайчиха-мама ждёт сыночка…

Зайчиха:           Что же делать? Скоро будет ночка.
                              А мой сынок пропал. Беда!

Стёпа:                Мамуля, я иду сюда! (обнимаются)

Воспитатель: Вот сказку нашу мы кончаем,
                             И маме, дети обещаем,
                             Одни не будем мы гулять,
                             И это твёрдо надо знать!
******************************************************************************
Ребёнок:         Лучший повар в доме - мама,
                             Тушит мясо, варит каши.
                             И уборщица, когда мы
                             Разбросаем вещи наши.
Ребёнок:         Лишь заря глаза откроет,
                             Мама чистит, варит, моет!
Ребёнок:         И учительница - мама,
                             Вместе с ней читаем книжки.
                             Даже врач она, когда мы
                            С братом набиваем шишки.
Ребёнок:         Мама и портниха тоже -
                             Шьет нам юбки, платья, брюки.
                             Мама - прачка, и похоже,-
                             Мастерица на все руки.
Ребёнок:         До зари она в заботе -
                             Дом делами полнится,
                             Днем же мама на работе.
                             Где? Никак не вспомнится
Ребёнок:         В День восьмого марта 
                             Мамочке любимой
                             Подарю я солнца 
                             Лучик златогривый!
                             Пусть коснется лучик 
                             Маминой головки,
                             Поцелует в щечку 
                             Нежно и неловко!
                             Через тучки прямо 
                             Лучик мой игривый
                             Обогреет маму 
                             Золотистой гривой,
                             Глазки защекочет, 
                            Весело играясь,
                            И проснется мама, 
                            Солнцу улыбаясь!   
Ребёнок:        Сегодня мамин праздник -
                            Международный женский день!
                            Я сегодня не проказник
                            И готовить мне не лень. 

                           Приготовлю маме завтрак.
                           Утро, полное забот! 
                           На плиту поставлю чайник,
                           Сделаю ей бутерброд.

                           Из кусков цветной бумаги 
                           Я шкатулку смастерю
                           И ее на праздник маме
                           Я с любовью подарю!
Ребёнок:       Наконец-то все заснули,
                           Не подсмотрят мой секрет,
                           Потому что для бабули
                           Нарисую я букет.
                           Розы, астры, маргаритки
                          Ярко вспыхнут на открытке.
                          Напишу я бабушке,
                             Как ее люблю,
                             Что ее оладушки 
                             Я всегда хвалю.
                             Хорошо, что все заснули,
                             За окном уже рассвет.
                            Я люблю тебя, бабуля,
                            И дарю тебе букет!
Ребёнок:        Подхожу к окошку я,
                           Трогаю стекло -
                           Под моей ладошкою
                           Прячется тепло.

                           На бульваре март-проказник
                           Скачет меж проталин,
                           Значит, скоро будет праздник,
                          Самый лучший - мамин.

                          И чтоб стало маме
                          В праздник веселей,
                          Я кота с усами
                          Нарисую ей.
                          И ещё в подарок
                          Нарисую дом.
                          И пускай... собака
                          Будет в доме том...
*****************************************************************************
Ребёнок:        Мама дорогая, 
                           Я тебя люблю!
                           Все цветы весенние
                           Я тебе дарю.
                           Солнце улыбается, 
                           Глядя с высоты.
                           Как же это здорово -
                           У меня есть ты!
Ребёнок:        Милая бабуленька, 
                           Добрая и нежная 
                           Подарю тебе я 
                           Свежие подснежники.
                           Руки твои теплые 
                           Вспоминаю я. 
                           Как же это здорово -
                           Ты есть у меня!
******************************************************************************
Ребёнок:         С днем 8 марта!
С праздником весенним!
С радостным волненьем
В этот светлый час!
Дорогие наши,
Добрые, хорошие,
С днем 8 марта
Поздравляем Вас!
******************************************************************************
ШКАТУЛКА ДЛЯ МАМЫ 

Сегодня мамин праздник -
Международный женский день!
Я сегодня не проказник
И готовить мне не лень. 

Приготовлю маме завтрак.
Утро, полное забот! 
На плиту поставлю чайник,
Сделаю ей бутерброд.

Из кусков цветной бумаги 
Я шкатулку смастерю
И ее на праздник маме
Я с любовью подарю!
******************************************************************************


ЦВЕТЫ ДЛЯ МАМЫ

Я пришёл сегодня к маме,
С поздравленьем и цветами,
Мама, глядя на букет,
Улыбнулась мне в ответ.
И сказала, что цветы,
Небывалой красоты.
Я не рвал, не покупал.
Я их сам нарисовал.

----------


## Лариса Антонова

СЦЕНКА «МАША-РАСТЕРЯША».
Действующие лица: Ведущий, мама, Маша, Кошка,  Петушок.
ВЕД: Жила-была девочка Маша. Утром встало солнышко,  пора идти в детский садик.
Мама: Маша, поднимайся!
           Маша, одевайся!
           Светит солнышко с утра,
	      В детский сад идти пора!
МАША (потягиваясь в кроватке):
           Если встану, то устану,
           Я немножко полежу
          Да в окошко погляжу.
МАМА ( гладит Машу):
           Маша, поднимайся!
           Маша, одевайся!
(Мама отходит к столику с зеркалом и причёсывается).
МАША: Делать нечего, надо одеваться. А где же мои чулки? 
    (поёт): Где же, где мои носочки?
                Обыщу все уголочки.
                Их на стуле нет
                И под стулом нет
                На кровати нет,
                Под кроватью нет.
(ищет по тексту песни)
ВЕД: Ищет Маша  носочки, никак не найдёт, а Кошка тем временем тоже проснулась, села на стул, мурлычет-приговаривает…
КОШКА (поёт)
                 Ищешь, ищешь, не найдёшь,
                 А разыщешь – в сад пойдёшь.
                 Надо вещи прибирать,
                 Не придется их искать!
МАША  (находит носочки):
                 Да вот же они, у куклы в кроватке!
МАМА (сморится с зеркало):
                 Маша, ты скоро?
МАША:  Надеваю носки, обуваю башмачки! ( натягивает носки).
ВЕД: Заглянула Маша под кровать, а там только один башмак стоит, а другого нет. Стала Маша искать башмачок…
МАША: (ищет и поёт):
                    На кровати нет,
                    Под кроватью нет,
                    И под стулом нет…
ВЕД:  А Кошка на стуле мурлычет-приговаривает…
   (Кошка повторяет свою песенку).
ВЕД: Подошёл Петушок к окну и запел…
   (под музыку появляется ПЕТУШОК).
ПЕТУШОК:  Ку-ка-ре-ку!  Ку-ка-ре-ку!
                       Опоздаешь, Маша, Маша-растеряша!
МАША:  Петушок, петушок,
                Разыщи мой сапожок!
  (под музыку Петушок ищет на дворе)
ВЕД: Поискал-поискал петушок башмачок во дворе – не нашёл.
ПЕТУШОК:  
                   Ку-ка-ре-ку! Нет здесь твоего башмачка!   (Уходит).
МАША:  (сердито):
                     Да где же он?
(оглядывается)  А вот он, на столе стоит!     (обувается)

МАМА:    Маша, ты скоро?


МАША:  Вот надену платье и пойду гулять я.   (оглядывается)
                А платья тоже нет нигде! 
                В чём пойду гулять я,
                Если нету платья?
(поёт)      На кровати нет,
                 Под кроватью нет,
                 И на стуле нет,
                 И под стулом нет…
ВЕД:  А кошка знай себе, мурлычет-приговаривает…
  (Кошка повторяет свою песенку).
ВЕД: Тут Маша, наконец, увидела своё платье и обрадовалась.
МАША: Да вот же оно, на полочку заброшено!
     (начинает надевать платье)
МАМА: Больше ждать я не могу!  (идёт по залу)
МАША: Я бегу, бегу, бегу!  (догоняет Маму)
ВЕД: Бежит Маша в детский садик, торопится, а ребята в детском саду уже позавтракали и пошли гулять. (Выходят дети)
Они увидели Машу  и запели…ДЕТИ: (поют):
	Опоздала, Маша,
	Маша-растеряша,
	Надо вещи убирать, 	
     Не придётся их искать.
	И не будешь ты тогда
Растеряшей никогда!
     МАША (повторяет):
	Буду вещи убирать
	И не буду их искать,
И не буду я тогда
Растеряшей никогда!
    ВЕД.-воспитатель:  Надеюсь, и вы, дети, тоже прибираете свои вещи и не заставляете мамочек волноваться.

----------


## МАРИСЕ

СЦЕНКА <СТАРУШКИ НА ЛАВОЧКЕ>.
(Звучит песня <Бабушки-старушки>)
Входят 2 бабушки, обходят зал и садятся на скамейку.
(звучит песня < Королева красоты>)
Входит <Дама> в шляпе и с модной сумкой.
1 старушка. О, на праздник собралась, нарядилась, завилась
Провожают даму взглядом. Навстречу ей идет дама с коляской, в руках у
нее сумки, платок на голове. (Песня Женское счастье)
Дама модная: Зина! Милая. Привет! Сколько зим да сколько лет мы не виделись
с тобой! Не спеши, постой со мной. Вся в делах, не отдохнешь,
расскажи, как ты живешь?
Дама с сумками: Вот продукты в дом несу - женский праздник на носу.
Дама модная: Дорогая, ну пока, у меня самой дела.
Появляется <папа>, нагруженный сумками.
Дама модная: А вот и папа мой идет, сумки полные несет.
Ведущая. В доме моделей для пап - есть красивый пиджак,
Для улицы, для весны - модные штаны!
Галстук на шею, шляпа, будет самым красивым папа.
1 старушка. Только пусть не пьет он пиво - это очень некрасиво.
Папа. Ох, устал я, в самом деле, вам продукты покупать.
2 старушка. Не взаправду он играет, таких пап ведь не бывает.
Папы в креслах все сидят, в телевизоры глядят.
1 Старушка. Папам только в женский день маме помогать не лень.
Ведущая: А вы, дети дайте ответ: Любите своих мам или нет?
Ребёнок: Мы всерьез вам говорим - Мам и бабушек своих
мы очень, очень любим,
В праздники и будни помогать им будет.
Ведущая. Вот какие замечательные помощники подрастают у вас.
Ведущая: Почаще в дом моделей заходите, и обновку для себя купите!
Туфли, платье, шляпку для души, чтоб всегда вы были хороши.
Удачных вам покупок!

----------


## говорушка

старенькая сценка,может кому пригодится,
МАША В ЛЕСУ(ср,гр.)

ведущий-Жила была девочка Маша,захотела она в ДЕНЬ 8 МАРТА сделать бабушке и маме подарок.Отправилась Маша в лес за подснежниками и повстречалась в лесу с медведем.
Медведь.-какая славная девочка! Ятебя сьем!
Маша.-Не ешь меня,медведь,Сегодня праздник Женский день.
Медведь,
             Извини,оплошал!
             Я,наверно ,не доспал.
             Какое недоразумение!
             Прими поздравления!
Ведущий.Маша отправилась дальше.Повстречался ей серый волк.
Волк.--я волчище,серый волк
          Язубами щелк,да щелк
            Но не люблю я каши,
          Лучше сьем я МАШУ
МАША.--Не ешь меня,ведь сегодня праздник Женский день
Волк.Сегодня праздник? Вот дела!
     Прости не знал я побежал
Ведущий,Выходит зайчик,
Зайчик.Здравствуй,Маша,с праздником тебя!Тычем то опечалена?
Маша.--Вэтом темном лесу
          Яподснежники ищу.
           Но кругом лежит снежок
           Помоги же мне,дружок!
зайка,  нужно солнышко позвать,
           Оно будет припекать
           Влесу набухнут почки
            И расцветут цветочки!
МАЛЬЧИКИ ИСПОЛНЯЮТ(или все,чтоб не сидели) танец СОЛНЕЧНЫЕ ЛУЧИКИ
,В конце которого воспитатель разбрасывает цветы.
МАША----Сколько цветов кругом.
             Видимо_невидимо!
            Соберу я цветики в яркие букетики
            Потружусь немножко-наберу лукошко
(под муз. собираетцветы в корзинку)
Девочки исполняют танец с цветамИ.

----------

Валентина М (14.01.2022), котыша (02.03.2020)

----------


## говорушка

И ЕЩЕ СТАРЕНЬКАЯ ВЕЩЬ-------танец СТИРКА(ср.гр)
используется быстрый мчарльстон или др.муз.участвуют несколько детей.
ВЕДУЩИЙ.Не секрет,что мамин день с утра до вечера наполнен разными делами.Кто поможет маме?
ДЕТИ.МЫ!
Ведущий, со стиркой справитесь?
ДЕТИ.  Помогать мы будем маме,
         Убедитесь в этом сами!
(выполняют ритмичные движенияруками возле правого и левого бедра,как при стирке на стиральной доске.Здесь и далее движения выполняются после слов детей.)
1-й реб.  А полоскать мы будем?
2й реб. Будем,будем не забудем(имитируют под муз.)
РЕБ.  Ой,течет с белья вода....
2й реб.  Это ,право не беда
            Выкрутим получше,станет оно лучше(имитируют)
1йреб. Все помялось!Вот те раз!
2йреб.  Мы его встряхнем сейчас(имит.)
1йреб.   А потом что?
2йреб.  А потом? На веревку отнесем(крепят  прищепки)
1реб.    Вот и высохло белье! Что же сделать нам еще?
2йреб.   Мы сейчас его погладим.С этим делом быстро сладим.(гладят белье,движения ног и тела,как в твисте,правая рука изображает утюжок.)
ВЕДУЩИЙ. Вот и сделаны дела!Что устали ,дети?
ДЕТИ.  ДА!(вытирают пот.)

----------

elka (05.01.2022), котыша (02.03.2020)

----------


## aichka

*
«ВЕСЕННЯЯ ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА»* в авторском дополнении.

Кукушка
Медвежонок 1
Медвежонок 2
Медведь
Грач
Ласточка
Дятел
Скворец
Заяц
Ежик
Белка
Олень
Волк
Бабочка
Лягушонок
Пчела

(в центре зала стоит пенек)

*КУКУШКА:* Раньше срока, раньше срока
В гости к нам пришла весна!
Я расскажу вам про медведя:
Каким он был, каким он стал,
Выздоровел, на лапы встал,
И сколько было с ним тревог,
И кто в лесу ему помог!

(выходят Медвежата)

*МЕДВЕЖОНОК:* 1. Мы – два брата медвежонка,
Из берлоги встали ловко,
Мы размяли свои пятки,
Быстро сделали зарядку.

*МЕДВЕЖОНОК:* 2. Хватит лапу нам сосать!
Уж пора еду искать!
Где же третий наш братишка?
Неуклюжий бурый мишка?
Эй, братишка, вылезай,
И скорей весну встречай!

(выходит с трудом медведь, садится на пенек)

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Под корягой, в буреломе
Спал я сладко в зимнем доме.
Мне б теперь пройтись по травке, 
Половить жуков в канавке,
Меду сладкого достать,
Только что-то мне не встать…
Еле выполз из берлоги,
Ох, совсем не держат ноги,
Не подняться, не ступить!
Что же делать, как же быть?

(вылетает Грач)

*ГРАЧ:* Что я вижу, черный Грач!
Сам медведь пустился в плач!
Ты чего сидишь, ревешь,
Из берлоги не встаешь?
Хворь дала тебе Зима, 
Или лень тебя взяла?
Пролетают в небе
Птичьи вереницы,
Из краев далеких 
Возвратились птицы!

(прилетают птицы Ласточка, Дятел, Скворец)

*ЛАСТОЧКА:* Прилетели ласточки,
Ласточки – касаточки,
Чиви – чиви - чиви – чи,
Блещут яркие лучи!
Чиви – чиви – чиви – чи,
В речку катятся ручьи!
Слышишь, Миша, не рычи!

*ДЯТЕЛ:* Я лечу, веселый дятел,
В красной шапке,
В пестром платье,
Постарайся, Миша, встать!
Надо ноги разминать!

*СКВОРЕЦ:* Снова к нам пришла Весна,
Вновь проснулась вся земля,
Поднимайся, медвежонок!
Это у тебя спросонок!

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Птицы в небе веселятся,
На ветвях они гнездятся,
Я ж, по – прежнему, сижу,
На всех с завистью гляжу!

*КУКУШКА:* Смотрит Мишка, чуть не плачет,
Перед ним Зайчишка скачет…

(выбегает Зайчик, в руках 2 морковки)

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Ой, подняться мне невмочь…
Заяц, можешь мне помочь?

*ЗАЯЦ:* Заяц быстрый, заяц ловкий, подарю тебе морковки!
Может – малокровие? Дам тебе моркови я.
Зиму целую берег, лучше средства нет для ног!
Скушай, Мишка, что осталось!

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Две моркови – это ж малость!
Все – равно, что нет совсем,
Не замечу, как и съем!
Чтоб поднять мои ножищи,
Нужно скушать их полтыщи!

*ЕЖИК:* Подбежал на помощь Ежик:
«Знаю средство я для ножек!
Я помочь тебе хочу,
Я иголками лечу!
Я тебя сейчас иголкой
Разбужу от спячки долгой! («укалывает»)

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Ой, как больно! Ой, как колко! Уноси свои иголки!
*
БЕЛКА:* Прибежала к Мишке белка:
«Я отличная сиделка!
Выбирай орех любой,
Но не ешь со скорлупой!»

(«медведь ест и кашляет»)

*БЕЛКА:* Ох! Медведь поторопился
И скорлупкой подавился!
Стонет, кашляет, урчит,
Отдувается, рычит!

*МЕДВЕДЬ*: (сквозь кашель)
Я теперь не то, чтоб встать,
Даже не могу глотать!
Помогите, братцы, мне,
Постучите по спине!

*ЗАЯЦ:* Я тебе со всем стараньем
По спине побарабаню,
И вприсядку, и вприскок…(стучит)
Сразу Мишке я помог!

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Ох, спасибо за чечетку,
Улеглись орехи в глотке,
Мне б от радости плясать,
Да не встать мне, ох, не встать!

(выходит Олень)
*
ОЛЕНЬ:* Я всю зиму по сугробам
В нашей роще замерзал,
Пробирался меж деревьев,
И в снегу я утопал…
Но не плакал, не стонал…

(выходит Волк)

*ВОЛК:* Медвежонок, как не стыдно!
Нам, волчатам так обидно!
Мы всю зиму голодали,
В лесу рыскали, не спали!
Но не выли, не ревели,
Как ты, лежа на постели!

(выходит Лисичка)

*ЛИСИЧКА:* Я – Лисичка, так сержусь!
Тебя, дружок, я не боюсь!
Просто кажется мне, Мишка,
Ты артист хороший слишком!
За тобою погонюсь –
Вмиг с болезнью разберусь!

(выбегает Бабочка)

*БАБОЧКА:* Бабочка вокруг летала
И без робости сказала:
«Крылышек не покладая,
Я летаю день - деньской,
Я ведь хрупкая такая,
Ну, а ты – такой большой!
Мишка, как тебе не стыдно!
Мишка – лодырь, это видно!

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Чем корить меня, ругать,
Лучше б стали помогать!
Ох, и встать то мне невмочь,
Кто же сможет мне помочь?

(выпрыгивает Лягушонок с листочком)

*ЛЯГУШОНОК*: Вот зелененький листочек,
Так он мне вчера помог!
Надо кушать витамины,
Будешь сильным и красивым!
Будет шерсть твоя блестеть,
Будешь ты здоров, медведь!

(медведь нюхает листочек)

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Ох – ох – ох – ох, не поможет мне листок!

*ЛЯГУШОНОК:* Ну, тогда закрой ты глазки
И послушай мои сказки!
Как во сне увидишь мед,
Вся болезнь твоя пройдет!

МЕДВЕДЬ: Только мед – то нужен мне…наяву, а не во сне!
Видишь, вон летит пчела!

(выбегает Пчела)

*ПЧЕЛА:* Я б помочь тебе могла,
Да боюсь, начнешь ты снова
Нехорошие дела!
Заберешь, как в прошлый раз
Весь медовый наш запас!
Лучше уж лежи в берлоге!

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* О – хо – хо, а как же ноги?
Не подняться, не шагнуть,
Угости хотя б чуть – чуть!

*ГРАЧ:* Звери, птицы, подходите,
И пчелу уговорите!

*ДЯТЕЛ:* Ты прости его, прости, 
Медом Мишку угости!

*СКВОРЕЦ:* Он поймет свою вину, 
Нужно всем встречать Весну!

*БАБОЧКА:* Позови подружек звонко!

*ПЧЕЛА:* Эй, скорей, пчелиный рой!
Прилетай с большим бочонком,
Мишка наш лежит больной!

(улетает, возвращается с бочонком)

*ПЧЕЛА:* Мишка, вот тебе медок,
Средство лучшее для ног!

(медведь выпивает мед)

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Бочку сладкого медка 
Выпил сразу, в три глотка!
*
ОЛЕНЬ:* Потянулся, отряхнулся, 
С боку на бок повернулся!
*
ВОЛК:* Покрутил головой, 
Сделал шаг один, другой!
*
ЛЯГУШОНОК:* Да как прыгнул через ров…

*МЕДВЕДЬ:* Я здоров, здоров, здоров!
Жаль мне, птички и зверята,
Перед пчелкой виноват я!
Но клянусь тебе, Пчела,
Никогда не делать зла!
Верьте, птицы, верьте, звери!

*ВСЕ:* Ну, конечно, верим, верим!

*ПЧЕЛА:* Если мы с тобой друзья,
Нас обманывать нельзя!

ГРАЧ: Нагрубил – добра не жди!
Виноват – проси прощенья!

*ДЯТЕЛ:* И проказника прости, 
Если просит он прощенья!

*СКВОРЕЦ:* Не серди, не зли людей,
Терпенья не испытывай!
*
БЕЛКА:* А противников скорей
В друзей перевоспитывай!

*КУКУШКА:* И запомни: от болезней:

*ВСЕ:* Дружба нам всего полезней!

----------

музыканша (15.02.2017)

----------


## lusina

Этот диалог малышей о маме мы показывали на День матери. нашла на просторах интернета. автору БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!! на празднике мамы прослезились. думаю на 8 марта подойдет тоже.


ЛЕВА: Мамочка моя родная,
Очень сильно я люблю тебя.
На целом свете только ты одна такая,
Мамочка, любимая моя!

КАРИНА:  Нет, неправда.
Нет свете лучше мамы,
Чем мамочка моя.
В целом мире она одна такая - 
Мамочка, красивая моя!

ЯНА: Ну, да конечно,
Это все неправда.  
Я смело всем скажу.
Мамочка моя, Лариса, -
Лучшая на свете из мам.

НИКИТА:  Хватит спорить!
Всем давно и так понятно,
Лучшая на свете из всех мам - 
Это мамочка моя!

СВЕТА: А спорить вовсе вам не надо.
Твоя мама лучше всех!

НИКИТА: Но как? Ты что?

СВЕТА: Твоя мама лучше всех!

КАРИНА: Я что-то не пойму тебя.

СВЕТА:  И твоя, и твоя мама - лучшая во всей Вселенной мама!

НИКИТА: Она, наверно, заболела. Не существует столько лучших мам.

СВЕТА:  Каждая мама -  лучшая в мире 
Для своего родного дитя.
Тысячи звездочек в небе сверкают,
Тысячи рыбок ныряют в водах,
Тысячи птичек поют и порхают,
Мама ж на свете только одна. (отрывок из стихотворения Мать)

Все вместе: Мамочка моя, очень сильно я люблю тебя!
КОНЕЦ

----------

moderm (08.02.2020), Валентина М (14.01.2022), Наталья0405 (25.01.2021)

----------


## Марико66

СЦЕНКА
Ведущая: Уже    давно  наукой   установлено,   что  нет  важнее  женщин,  но  спор  об  этом  все  равно   продолжается.
Мальчик:   Парень  я   крутой  и  ловкий…
                    Вылетаю  в   коридор,
                     У  меня  с  одной   девчонкой
                     Завязался   разговор…
                 -А  мой   папа-чемпион!
                   Ходит  он  на   стадион:
                    Он   кидает  кверху   гири-
                    Будет   самым  сильным  в   мире!
Девочка:   Хоть  мужчины   и   сильны,
                  Не  умеют   печь   блины…
                  Вы,   мужчины,  недотепы,
                  Вас   воспитывать,   учить,
                  И  петрушку   от   укропа
                  Вы  не  в   силах   отличить!
                  Кстати,  дома   кто   стирает?
                  Вам   талант  этот  не  дан…
                   Телевизор   «потребляя»
                    Вы  ложитесь   на   диван!
Мальчик:  От   мужчины   нету  толку?!
                  Это  нам  талант  не  дан?!
                   Кто   прибил   для   книжек   полку?
                  Починил   на   кухне   кран?
Девочка:   Борщ   варить  вам  неохота,
                  Не   пожарите   котлет…
                  Вам   удрать  бы  на  работу,
                  Ну,  а  больше   толку  нет
Мальчик:  Ты,   колючая  заноза,
                   Плохо   знаешь   нас,  мужчин
                   То  и  дело   льете   слезы
                   И   к  тому  же   без   причин…
                   Папа  в  доме-  голова!
Девочка:   А    мама  в  доме – шея!
                  Нет,  решать  не  надо  в  споре,
                   В  коридорном   разговоре,
                   Кто   сильней    и   кто  важней…
                   Просто…  мама  всех  нежней!

----------

Лопаток (09.02.2019)

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки! Театрализованные сценки так украшают праздники! Очень весело и поучительно смотрится эта:

*   Сценка «Петушиная семья»*
*
Автор:* Утро. Солнышко взошло, стало во дворе светло.
              И про птичий двор рассказ поведу для вас сейчас.
            Здесь и дети, и мамаши, кто помладше, кто постарше,
«Не дерутся во дворе!» - так сказали детворе!

                          / звучит взволнованная музыка/

Что такое? Что случилось?
Что-то мигом закружилось!
Всё волчком, волчком, волчком, и бегом, бегом, бегом!

*Курица:* / ищет /Куд-куда, куд-куда, ты, родимое, куда?
Из под крылышка сбежало, из гнезда одно пропало!

                                        / находит яйцо/
*/ или ребёнку надевают костюм "яйца" или он прячется за вырезанным из фанеры яйцом/*

Ты, яичко, не балуйся, ты, цыплёночек, проклюйся!
Будь послушным, детка, я - мамочка- наседка! / сажает его в гнездо/

   / появляется Петух с цветком/

*Петух:* Я принёс тебе цветы небывалой красоты!
Вылупились детки? Отвечай, наседка!

/ яичко опять вскакивает из гнезда, бегает, курица и Петух его ловят/

*Курица:* / яйцу/: Ты же вылитый в отца, в непоседу- петуха!
Как петух, везде гуляешь, меры ты совсем не знаешь!

/ петуху/ Полюбуйся, весь в тебя, не сидит в гнезде ни дня!

*Петух:* Не ругайся, моя крошка, принесу тебе горошка! / уходит/

                                / выбегают цыплята/
*
Курица*: Мои цыпочки – цыплятки, желторотые ребятки!
              Вылупились? В добрый час, обниму вас всех сейчас!

*1 цыплёнок:* Здравствуй, мама Курица, отведи нас к лужице!
*2--*- Мы хотим напиться ключевой водицы!
*3---*- Зернышек не видно, очень нам обидно!

*Курица:* Дети, не галдите, тише, не шумите!

                               / подходит к яйцу/

Ну, скорее вылезай, торопись-ка, ну, давай!

*Яйцо:* Не хочу я и не буду, мне всё видно и отсюда!

*Курица:* Ты не хочешь? Как понять? Будь любезен рассказать!

*Яйцо:* Не хочу идти гурьбой, скучно будет мне с тобой!
 И не буду я цыплёнком, а хочу я быть… утёнком!

*Курица:* Вздором ты совсем замучил, яйца курицу не учат!

*Яйцо:* И кудахчешь ты не так, гнёзда строишь второпях!
И неправильно клюешь, песен звонких не поёшь!

*Курица:* Описал ты просто драму, ты совсем замучил маму!

*1 цыплёнок:* разве можно с мамой так? Говоришь ты с ней не так!
*2—*маму нужно уважать, никогда не обижать!
*3---* мама- лучшая на свете, это знают даже дети!
Так пойдешь теперь ты с нами?

* Яйцо:* По дороге мне не с вами!

/ все уходят, кроме него, появляется Кот/
*
Кот:* Что за форма? Что за цвет? Да, прекрасней вещи нет!

*Яйцо:* Я не вещь тебе! Цыплёнок!

*Кот*( облизываясь): Плохо слышу я спросонок! Поиграть со мной хотите?

*Яйцо:* Как красиво вы урчите!

*Кот:* Если только захочу, в «кошки – мышки» научу!
*
Яйцо:* Я не глупый, я всё знаю, кошка мышечку съедает!

*Кот:* Предлагаю Вам быть кошкой, только где же ваши ножки?
*  Меня* будете ловить, буду мышкой, так и быть!

                     / Цыплёнок вылезает из яичка/

*Цыплёнок:* Кошкой я играть люблю, вас я быстро догоню!

*Кот:* Вы – цыплёнок? Это дело! Вас я сцапаю умело! / догоняет/

*                      / выбегает Петух/
Петух:* Ку-ка-ре! Пора бы знать, я люблю повоевать!
За цыплёнка я  - горой! Вмиг разделаюсь с тобой!

/ кот пугается и убегает, входит Курица с цыплятами/

*Петух:* Ты- добыча для котов, этих наглых хитрецов!
*
Курица:* Никого не хочет слушать, под скорлупкой прячет уши!

*Цыплёнок:* Все простите вы меня, ну, какой же глупый я!
                         Сцапать кот меня ведь мог! Это будет мне урок!
Баловаться я не буду, буду с вами я повсюду!
С мамой Курицей, отцом – очень храбрым Петухом!

*Петух:* 
Сколько сыновей и дочек, желтых и пушистых квочек!
Мои маленькие крошки, я принёс для вас горошка!
*
Вместе:* Все мы- дружная семья! Разлучить нас всех нельзя!

                                        / поклон/

----------

Marg (03.02.2022)

----------


## Алена.by

МАМИНЫ ПОВАРЯТА
Сценка-сюрприз
Действующие лица: ведущий,  поварята: Котик, Зайчик, Щенок, Лисенок
На сцену выходит мальчик и говорит:
	В Мамин праздник Кот-проказник
	Разбудил меня чуть свет.
	«Помогай, - урчит, - готовить
	Маме праздничный обед».
Имитируя движения котенка, появляется ребенок
	Я лохматый, полосатый,
	В угощеньях знаю толк.
	Когда сплю – ну просто ангел,
	У тарелки – грозный волк.
Прыгая как зайчик, появляется ребенок в маске зайца
	А я зайчик-попрыгайчик –
	В овощах большой знаток.
	Вам капусты, репы, свеклы
	И морковки  приволок.
Лая и рыча, вбегает щенок.
	Я поесть всегда готов,
	Забывая про котов,
	Всегда в доме лучший гость,
	Кто приносит с собой кость.
Котик обиженно отворачивается от щенка. На сцене появляется лисенок.
	Помогать меня позвал
	Мой дружок – котенок.
	Я знаток по ветчине –
	Рыженький лисенок.
Ведущая – Дорогие поварята:
                   И котята, и лисята,
                   Все должны вы твердо знать:
                   Мамам надо помогать.

----------

Nataliyak (02.02.2020)

----------


## Юлиана09

*Сценка с цветами*

Садовник. Посадил я зернышки
Попрошу у солнышка:
Ярче, солнышко, свети,
Чтобы выросли цветы.
Ну же, солнышко, скорее!

Солнышко. Я стараюсь, я же грею.
Видишь, я совсем не прочь.
Вырасти цветам помочь.

Садовник. Ой, смотри! Они растут!
Значит, скоро зацветут.
Солнышко. Распушат свои макушки,
И запляшут на опушке.

Колокольчик. Я – веселый колокольчик,
Всех цветов мой голос звонче.

Одуванчик. Я – пушистый одуванчик,
Солнышка любимый мальчик.

Ромашка. Я – ромашка белая,
Девочка несмелая.

Мак. Я – мак красивый цвет,
Украшу я любой букет.

Маргаритка. Я – маргаритка малышок,
Я нежный розовый цветок.
Колокольчик. Мы цветочки полевые,
Настоящие, живые.

Одуванчик. Для того мы расцвели,
Чтоб вы нас сорвать смогли.

Ромашка. Мы веночки можем ловко,
Заплести вокруг головки.

Мак. Можно нас объединить,
И в один букет сложить.

Маргаритка. Что угодно делать можно,
Только очень осторожно.
Потому добавим строчку:

Все цветы: Мы же нежные цветочки!

Солнышко. (садовнику) Что надумал делать ты?
Видишь, ждут тебя цветы.
Садовник. Я в букет их соберу,
И всем мамам подарю!

Солнышко. Завершая свой рассказ,
Вновь добавим строчку.

Цветы: Мамочки, ведь вы для нас,
Лучшие цветочки!
дети танцуют танец цветов

----------


## Светлана Шабловская

Вот нашла сценку. Может, кому-нибудь пригодится.
Сценка “Разговор”
*Мальчик.* 
Наш звонок ужасно звонкий,
Вылетаю в коридор…
У меня с одной девчонкой
Завязался разговор…
- А мой папа чемпион!
Ходит он на стадион:
Он кидает кверху гири –
Будет самым сильным в мире!
*Девочка.* 
Хоть мужчины и сильны
Не умеют печь блины…
Вы, мужчины, недотёпы,
Вас воспитывать, учить,
И петрушку от укропа
Вы не в силах отличить!
Кстати, дома кто стирает?
Богом вам талант не дан…
Телевизор “потребляя”,
Вы ложитесь на диван!
*Мальчик.* 
От мужчины нету толку?!
Это нам талант не дан?!
Кто прибил для книжек полку?
Починил на кухне кран?
*Девочка.* 
Борщ варить вам неохота,
Не пожарите котлет…
Вам удрать бы на работу,
Ну, а больше толку нет!
*Мальчик.* 
Ты, колючая заноза, 
Плохо знаешь нас, мужчин,
То и дело льёте слёзы
И к тому же без причин…
Ты колючие слова говоришь, робея…
Папа в доме голова!
*Девочка*. А мама в доме – шея!

----------

SSVETLANA (01.01.2016), Наталья0405 (27.02.2021), раевская (10.01.2019)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

[B]*"Весенняя сказка"
 по книге Е. Груданова "Сказочный ларец"[/B

Действующие лица:


 Сказочница
 Сказочник
 Петушок
 Папа-лис
 Мама-лиса
 Лисята
 Папа-волк	 Волчата
 Медвежонок


Появляются сказочник и сказочница:

Сказки любите, друзья?

(Зрители дружно отвечают: «Да!»)

 Это замечательно!
 Мы расскажем вам одну,
 Слушайте внимательно!

Занавес открывается

Сказочница:

	День погожий настаёт. 
 Ветер песенки поёт.
 Солнце с самого утра 
 Будит всех — вставать пора! 
 Одеваться, наряжаться 
 И на праздник собираться! 
 К нам пришла весна красна, 
 Всех на бал зовёт она.

Сказочник:
	Встал с насеста петушок, 
 Причесал свой гребешок, 
 Оглянулся, посмотрел, 
 Отряхнулся и запел:

Петушок:

	Я — весёлый петушок, 
 Чисто вымыл гребешок, 
 И начистил клюв и перья!
 И теперь могу за дверь я 
 Смело выйти и пропеть:
 Надо всем на бал успеть! 
 Собирайтесь, собирайтесь, 
 Умывайтесь, одевайтесь! 
 Ку-ка-ре-ку! Хватит спать! 
 Надо вовремя вставать!

Сказочник:

	Слышат Петю на опушке. 
 Здесь живёт лиса в избушке. 
 С нею вся её родня 
 Ярко-рыжая семья. 
 Папа лис уже не спит, 
 Папа детям говорит:


Папа-лис:

	Ах вы, славные ребятки, 
 Мои рыжие лисятки, 
 Становитесь по порядку, 
 Быстро делайте зарядку. 
 Потянитесь во весь рост, 
 Расчешите лапкой хвост. 
 У реки промойте глазки... 
 Ну, теперь вы — как из сказки: 
 И красивы, и сильны, 
 И пушисты, и умны!

Сказочница:

	Мама на лисят глядит, 
 Мама детям говорит:


Мама-лиса:

	Будьте вежливыми, дети, 
 Легче будет жить на свете. 
 Всех за всё благодарите, 
 Всем, кто старше, помогите, 
 Им дорогу уступайте 
 И здоровья пожелайте. 
 Постарайтесь всех любить, 
 Всем спасибо говорить.


Сказочница:

	Всё лисятки понимают, 
 Всё они запоминают.

Лисята:

	Быстро станем по порядку 
 Быстро сделаем зарядку! 
     Хвост налево, хвост направо. 
     А теперь станцуем — браво! 
 Браво! Браво! Браво! Бис! 
 Лапы вверх и лапы вниз. 
     И еще мы не забудем, 
     Очень вежливыми будем. 
 Будем старшим помогать, 
 Им дорогу уступать. 
     Будем, будем всех любить, 
     Всем спасибо говорить!


Сказочник:

	Вот под ёлкой чей-то кров. 
 Здесь живёт семья волков. 
 Вся семья уже не спит, 
 Волк волчатам говорит:

Папа-волк:

	Ну-ка, детушки волчатки,
 Всем быстрее встать с кроватки! 
 Порезвиться и попрыгать, 
 Дружно ножками подрыгать. 
 Много бегать мы должны 
 Ноги сильные нужны.
 Поднимите кверху губы, 
 Всем быстрей почистить зубы, 
 Чтоб мы ими кости ели 
 И чтоб зубы не болели. 
 Да еще не позабудьте 
 И воспитанными будьте. 
 Всем дорогу уступайте 
 И здоровья всем желайте. 
 И тогда-то, может быть, 
 Будут с вами все дружить.

Сказочница:

	Всё волчатки понимают, 
 Всё они запоминают.

Волчата:
	Дружно, дружно будем прыгать! 
     Дружно, дружно будем дрыгать! 
 И поднимем кверху губы, 
     И почистим щёткой зубы. 
 Будем всех вокруг любить, 
     Будут с нами все дружить!

Сказочник:

Далеко в глуши лесной, 
 Под высокою сосной 
 Пробудился медвежонок. 
 Глазки трёт себе спросонок... 
 Хоть зевает во весь рот, 
 Папу с мамой не зовёт:

Медвежонок:

	Я — малютка-медвежонок 
 Хоть недавно из пелёнок, 
 Но умею сам вставать
 И штанишки надевать. 
 Сам почищу зубы я. 
 Есть и щётка у меня! 
 Мама мне её купила 
 И в стаканчик положила 
 Сам помою лапы, нос... 
 Вот я сразу и подрос!


Сказочник и сказочница:

Дружно все на бал бегут! 
 Там танцуют и поют! 
     И румяна, и красна 
     С ними пляшет и Весна!

Артисты исполняют веселый танец.*

----------

Mandarinka-79 (27.02.2020)

----------


## брум

Сценка: «Всё в порядке» Успенский 

Девочка:
Мама приходит с работы,
Мама снимает боты,
Мама проходит в дом,
Мама глядит кругом (хватается за голову)
Был на квартиру налёт?

Мальчик (мотает отрицательно головой):
У-у-ууу…

Девочка:
К нам заходил бегемот?

Мальчик (мотает отрицательно головой):
У-у-ууу…

Девочка:
Может быть, был ураган?

Мальчик (мотает отрицательно головой):
У-у-ууу…

Девочка:
Может, взорвался вулкан?

Мальчик (мотает отрицательно головой):
У-у-ууу…

Девочка:
Может быть, это обвал?

Мальчик (мотает отрицательно головой):
У-у-ууу…

Девочка:
Может, здесь слон танцевал?

Мальчик (мотает отрицательно головой):
У-у-ууу…
Просто приходил Серёжка,
Поиграли мы немножко.

----------

mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), SvetaH (08.02.2020)

----------


## Olik-Olik

ШУТОЧНАЯ СЦЕНКА НА 8 МАРТА

ДЕТИ РАССУЖДАЮТ (по очереди):
- Ребята, а я в детстве такой капризной была… Ох, и трудно моей маме со мной было...
ВСЕ: Трудно...
- Ну, и я не лучше тебя была!
- Ребята, предлагаю объявить и вручить главный приз для каприз!
ВСЕ: Ура!
-Я плакал три часа!
ВСЕ ДЕТИ: Чудеса!
-Я на коврике сидел,  И кастрюлями гремел,
Прибежали мама с папой, Дядя Федя с тетей Капой,
Все кастрюли отобрали,  Но они не ожидали,
Что припрятал я в углу  Сковородку и пилу!
ВСЕ: Ну и ну!
-А я топала ногами, дрыгала руками,
Бегала кругом,  И била в стену сапогом!
ВСЕ: Ой-ой-ой!
- Ну, а я протопал, И пропрыгал, И прошмыгал,
И прохрюкал Целый год!
ВСЕ: Во дает!
- И поэтому наш (Имя ребенка) получает приз-сюрприз:
Тазик для рыдания,
И рупор для орания! (Вручают приз, дети хлопают) 
ЗВУЧИТ ТУШЬ

----------

mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), Любина (05.02.2017), Римма1961 (17.02.2019)

----------


## фруся

Выкладываю инсценировку с Вовой. Брала, по-моему, в журнале....  ( музыкальная палитра  6, 2007,стр9)
Вова: Здравствуйте, я-Вова! Я очень избалован! Я чистенький и свеженький я ужасный неженка. Ною целый день до рассвета: «Дайте то, подайте это!»Посадите на коня, полюбуйтесь на меня!
Это вот сам я, а вот и мама моя. Мы будем служить вместе с нею. Я один ничего не умею.
Появляются в соответствии с текстом мама, бабушка, дедушка, тётя.
Ведущий: В тот же день за мамой вслед в части появился дед, бабушка с подушкой, тётя с раскладушкой.
Бабушка: Ребёнок без нас пропадет, на него упадёт самолёт.
Ведущий: В армии ходят в поход, а как ваш Вова пойдёт?
Вова: Без винтовки и пилотки, я винтовку отдам тётку, зато возьму батон и крем, как устану, так поем.
Бабушка: Рядом с ним пойдём мы прямо, тётя, бабушка и мама.
Ведущий: Бабушка с подушкой, тётя с раскладушкой?
Тетя: Вдруг он устанет с дороги? Чтоб отдохнули ноги.
Дед: Вот так за метром метр прошагаем километр.
Мама: О, я вижу сеновал! Всё, садись, конец, привал!
Бабушка: Бабушка с дедом займутся обедом.
Вове понемножку скормим ложка за ложкой.
Тётя: Ты ещё за маму съешь одну!
Мама: Ещё одну за старшину.
Дед: Ну, а за полковника не менее половника.
 Всё, закончился обед. Начинаем военный совет.
Мама: Так, кого мы пошлём в разведку? 
Вова: Конечно, бабку и дедку. Пусть они, будто два туриста проползут километров триста, 
Чтоб узнать, где стоят ракеты и спрятаны конфеты.
Мама: А, кто будет держать оборону?
Вова: Позвоните дяде  Андрону. Он работает сторожем в тресте, всех врагов уложит на месте.
Ведущий:: Ну, а Вова?
Тётя: Пускай отдохнёт, он единственная наша отрада, охранять нам Вовочку надо.
Ведущий: Ай, да Вова. Ну, молодец. Ребята, нужен Родине такой боец?
Дети отвечают.
Ведущий: Скажем так, без лишних слов.
Если были бы все, как Вова избалованы, были бы мы давно завоёваны.

----------

Грезельда (30.01.2022)

----------


## Мусиенко

Прилёт птиц (сценка)

Влетают «скворцы», с чемоданами. Мальчик и девочка

Скворчиха: Я говорила – подождём, не стоит прилетать!
Скворец:     Ну мы пока гнездо совьём и будем деток ждать.
Скворчиха: Ах, как приятно было мне в далёкой южной стороне!
Скворец:     На юге, правда, потеплей, но край родной всего милей!

Мальчик: Скажи, откуда эти птицы?
Весна:       Вернулись к нам из-за границы…
Мальчик: Скажите, нынче, за границей, какие перья носят птицы?
Скворчиха: Там самый модный рыжий цвет, других цветов почти что нет.
                       Носы обычны и просты, но укорочены хвосты.
Скворец: Да, много на земле чудес, но мне милей родимый лес…
                  Смотри, как здесь тепло и сухо. Теперь довольна ты, жена?
Скворчиха: Но всё равно, кругом разруха, квартира срочно мне нужна!

Весна: Летите в парк, не ссорьтесь зря! Вас ждут скворечники, друзья!

Птицы улетают.

Вед.: Всё сегодня расцветает, и танцует, и играет! Как же детям устоять? Тоже надо танцевать!

Песенка «Весенняя»  соло + танец

----------

Marg (03.02.2022), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019)

----------


## Natasha77

ЦВЕТОЧКИ

Инсценировка для детского театра

Действующие лица: мальчик- Садовник, девочка- Солнышко, 
цветы - Колокольчик, Одуванчик, Ромашка, Мак, Маргаритка.

Звучит веселая музыка. Выбегают цветы, рассыпаются по площадке, приседают на корточки, закрывая свои шляпки руками. Выходят садовник и Солнышко. Мальчик Садовник «поливает» цветы из лейки, девочка Солнышко поправляет у цветочков лепестки на шляпах.

Садовник: Посадил я зернышки.
Попрошу я Солнышко:
Ярче, Солнышко, свети,
Чтобы выросли цветы.
Ну же, Солнышко, скорее!

Солнышко: Я стараюсь. Я же грею.
Видишь я совсем не прочь
Вырасти цветам помочь!

(Музыка громче, цветы растут и поднимаются)

Садовник: Ой, смотри! Они растут!
Значит скоро зацветут!

Солнышко: Распушат свои макушки 
И запляшут на опушке.

Танец Цветов.

Колокольчик: Я - веселый  колокольчик,
Всех цветов мой голос звонче.

Одуванчик: Я - пушистый одуванчик,
Солнышка любимый мальчик!

Ромашка: Я - Ромашка белая,
Девочка несмелая!

Мак: Я - Мак, красивый самый цвет, 
Украшу я любой букет!

Маргаритка: Я - Маргаритка, малышок, 
Я нежный,  розовый,  цветок!
Колокольчик: Мы цветочки полевые-
Настоящие, живые!

Одуванчик: для того мы расцвели, 
Чтоб вы нас сорвать смогли.

Ромашка: Мы веночком можем ловко,
Заплестись вокруг головки.

Мак: Можно нас объединить
И в один букет сложить.

Маргаритка: Что угодно сделать можно,
Только очень осторожно,
Потому добавим строчку…

Цветы: (вместе) Мы же нежные цветочки!

Солнышко (Садовнику): Что надумал делать ты?
Видишь,  ждут тебя цветы.

Садовник: Я в букет их соберу и всем мамам подарю!
(подходит к цветам, обнимает их)

Солнышко: Завершая свой рассказ, 
Вновь добавим строчку.

Цветы: (вместе). Мамочки, ведь мы для  Вас – лучшие цветочки.

Звучит веселая музыка. Садовник, Солнышко и цветы танцуют, затем кланяются и уходят со сцены.

----------

Adaneth (24.01.2022), futnik (18.01.2021), Irinalbs (09.01.2019), SSVETLANA (01.01.2016), verazalit (02.03.2020), вау (17.01.2016), ВИОЛA (08.01.2020)

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

*НЕПЛОХАЯ ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА(средняя группа или сильная младшая)*

*(за столом сидит мальчик, перед ним пластелин двух цветов.Сбоку сидят девочка и мальчик, которые изображают кошечку и собачку)*
*МАЛЬЧИК*:Маму крепко я люблю
И грибочек ей леплю.
Жёлтого возьму немножко – 
Для грибочка будет ножка.
*(выбегает собачка)*
*СОБАЧКА*:Во дворе идёт игра – 
Разгулялась детвора:
Вон взлетает к верху мяч,
Вот лошадка мчится вскачь…
Гав-гав-гав! Пойдём со мною,
Поиграем с детворою!
*МАЛЬЧИК*:Не пойду, играйте сами.
Не мешай Дружок,-
Должен я для милой мамы
Вылепить грибок.
(под музыку собачка убегает, выбегает кошечка в руках мяч)
*КОШЕЧКА*:Мальчик, мальчик поиграем,
Новый мячик покатаем.
*МАЛЬЧИК*:В мяч играть и я люблю,
Но сейчас грибок леплю:
Завтра будет праздник мам – 
Маме я грибок отдам.
*(кошечка убегает)*
МАЛЬЧИК: Я по красной шапочке
Разбросаю крапочки.
*(подбегают двое детей)*
*1 РЕБЁНОК*:Толя, Толечка вставай,
Вместе с нами погуляй!
*МАЛЬЧИК*:Не могу идти гулять – 
Нужно мне грибок кончать.
*2 РЕБЁНОК:*Мы для мам хороших наших и споём сейчас и спляшем,
Лихо топнем каблучками.
Потанцуй же, Толя, с нами!
МАЛЬЧИК:Всё готов уже грибок,
Становлюсь я к вам в кружок.
*1 РЕБЁНОК:*Мы для мам для бабушек
Пляску начинаем.

*2 РЕБЁНОК:*С праздником весенним
Их мы поздравляем!

----------

marinamama (22.02.2016), Nataliyak (02.02.2020), Эвелинчик (07.02.2017)

----------


## гномик

________________________________________
Шутки-малютки на 8 марта.

МАМА: Кто за столик хочет сесть?СЫН: Я!
МАМА: Кто варенье хочет съесть?СЫН: Я!
МАМА: А кто будет мыть посуду?
СЫН: Пусть теперь ответит Люда! А то все я, да я!



 инсценировка стихотворения Е. Серовой "Художник"
МАЛЬЧИК:
Полдня рисовал я красавца-коня,
И все за рисунок хвалили меня.
Сначала мне мама сказала словечко:
МАМА:
Чудесная, Мишенька, вышла... овечка!
МАЛЬЧИК:
Но с тем же рисунком я к папе пошел,
И папа сказал мне:
ПАПА:
Отличный козел!
МАЛЬЧИК:
Потом похвалила малышка сестренка:
СЕСТРА:
Ты очень хорошего сделал ... котенка.
МАЛЬЧИК:
И братец мой старший меня похвалил,
Зевнул и сказал:
БРАТ:
Неплохой крокодил!


Эдуард УСПЕНСКИЙ


Разгром

Мама приходит с работы,
Мама снимает боты,
Мама приходит в дом,
Мама глядит кругом.
- Был на квартиру налёт?
- Нет.
- К нам заходил бегемот?
- Нет.
- Может быть, дом не наш?
- Наш.
- Может, не наш этаж?
- Наш.
Просто приходил Серёжка,
Поиграли мы немножко.
- Значит это не обвал?
- Нет.
- Значит, слон не танцевал?
- Нет.
- Очень рада. Оказалось,
Я напрасно волновалась



Девочка. Где же яблоко, Андрюша?
Мальчик. Яблоко давно я скушал.
Девочка. Ты не мыл его, похоже.
Мальчик. Я с него очистил кожу.
Девочка. Молодец ты стал какой!
Мальчик. Я давно уже такой.
Девочка. А куда очистки дел?
Мальчик. Ах, очистки тоже съел.



Ведущий. Есть в квартире нашей
Девочка Наташа,
Мама ей в коробке
Принесла конфет.
И сказала строго:
Мама. Съешь сейчас немного.
Остальные завтра!
Положи в буфет.
Ведущий. А Наташа села,
Все конфеты съела,
Съела и смеется:
Наташа. Мама, не ругай!
Я не позабыла.
Помнишь, ты учила:
"Никогда на завтра
Дел не оставляй!"



В джунглях тигрёнку не спиться.....
Говорит ему мама-тигрица:
Спи, мой славный КОТЁНОК!

А в доме котёнку неспиться,
Но мама не будет сердиться,
Носом в котёнка потычет
И промурлычет:
Спи, мой храбрый ТИГРЁНОК!

Все мамы на свете,
Такие, как эти....
И если ночью не спят их дети.
Они укачают их снова и снова...
Пригреют, полюбят....
И тут же найдут
Самое нужное слово!


Девочка. Кто поцарапал нашу дверь?
Мальчик. Дверь поцарапал страшный зверь.
Девочка. Кто вылил на пол весь компот?
Мальчик. Компот? Наверно, Васька-кот.
Девочка. А кто порвал сегодня книжки?
Мальчик. Порвали мышки-шалунишки.
Девочка. Кто посадил кота в мешок?
Мальчик. Кота в мешок? Наш пес Дружок.
Девочка. Дружок сердито зарычал, и Вова сразу замолчал.

----------

mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), olga kh (12.02.2017), SSVETLANA (01.01.2016), говорушка (06.02.2021), Любина (05.02.2017)

----------


## Машуленька

*Вот фрагмент моего утренника в средней группе:*

*Ведущая.* Праздник для мамы приходит весной,
Светлый, веселый, для всех дорогой.
Думали дети, чем мам удивить?
Сказку решили мы вам подарить!

*Реб:* И сейчас в подарок мамам наше представленье,
        Наше представленье всем на удивленье!

*Вед:* Посмотрите-ка, ребятки,  Это –  домик маленький,
         В нем живет девчушка, Девчушка - хохотушка.

*Маринка:*      Утром рано я встаю, В доме чисто приберу,
                   И простую песенку   Звонко запою              (поет песенку)

*Вед:*  С нею ранним утром солнышко встает,
         И Маринку весело солнышко зовет

*Солнышко:*      В сад, Маринка, мы пойдем
                     Много там работы в нем,  (берутся за руки, танцуют)

*Солнышко:*     Ну, Маринка, выходи,  В руки леечку бери.
                     Все цветочки ты полей,  Станет садик красивей!

Маринка идет за леечкой. В это время в центр зала вбегают цветы и садятся на корточки

*Маринка* (поливает):        Вы растите, вырастайте в садике цветочки,
                                      Вы  растите, вырастайте у меня в садочке.

*Вед:*   Вот и стали цветочки головки поднимать,
         Вот и стали цветочки под солнцем вырастать.

Солнышко обходит цветочки, они «растут», затем танцуют.

*Вед:* Повадились птички в сад прилетать,
         И с утра до вечера песни распевать.

Танец птиц   муз. П.И.Чайковского «Песнь жаворонка»

*Птичка 1:*    Чик-чирик, чик-чирик, яркие цветочки
                  Чик-чирик, чик-чирик расцвели в садочке!

*Птичка 2:*    Девочка Маринка цветочки поливает,
                  А солнышко весеннее лучами согревает.

*Вед:*   Но однажды утром рано петушок пришел упрямый.
         Крылышками замахал, очень громко закричал.

*Петушок:*     Кукареку! Кукареку! 
                  Все цветы сейчас сорву!

*Вед:* Плачет девочка Маринка:

*Маринка:*     Что мне делать? Как мне быть?
                  Как от злого Петушка
                  Мне цветочки сохранить?

*Вед:*   Вот стала Маринка кричать
         И на помощь Дружка звать.
*
Маринка:* Дружок, щеночек, приходи!  Злого Петю прогони!
*Дружок:*  Я  - щеночек, я – Дружок.  Это чей там голосок?
                Это кто меня зовет?  Это кто цветочки рвет?!
                Веточку сейчас возьму,  Петушка я прогоню.
                Ну-ка, Петя уходи, и цветы в саду не рви!

*Петушок:*     Кукареку! Кукареку!
                  Ты, Дружок, меня прости,
                  И из сада не гони,
                  Буду песни распевать,
                  И цветочки охранять.

*Вед:*   Солнце яркое горит, в садик кисонька бежит.
          У цветочков села, песенку запела.

*Кисонька:*     Мяу, мяу, мур-мур-мур,
                    Ах, красиво как в саду!
                    Сколько здесь цветочков разных:
                    Белых, желтых, синих, красных.

*Маринка:*     Божьих коровок нужно позвать
                  Чтобы с цветами веселей поиграть.

*Солнышко:*      Божьи коровки, все сюда спешите, 
                     Да с цветами попляшите!
                     Будем мы Весну встречать,
                     Вместе весело играть!

  Танец божьих коровок и цветов

----------

Irinalbs (09.01.2019), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), SSVETLANA (01.01.2016)

----------


## Машуленька

*Фрагмент утренника в подготовительной группе*
*Инсценировка «Как трудно быть мамой»*
*Вед:* Раз собрались три подружки, три веселых хохотушки: Альбина, Даша и Ульяна - сорванец и заводила. Ульяна сразу предложила всем знакомую игру.
*Ульяна:* В дочки- матери давайте! Роли всем я выберу!
        Я, конечно, буду «папой», потому что всех главней!
        Альбина нам сыграет «маму», только будь-ка подобрей.
        Ну а ты, подружка Даша, будешь нашей милой деткой!
        Ну, давайте же играть, день пора нам начинать...
*Альбина:* Вам на завтрак я как «мама» пирожочков напекла, – надевает передник,
                  Пухлых, вкусненьких, румяных, и на стол их подала... - расставляет тарелки, берет в руки песочные формы. Приглашает всех сесть за стол. Достает из форм и раздает «пирожки»
*Ульяна* Ты!!!
*Вед:* Стучит вдруг «папа» Ульяна кулаком о край стола:
*Ульяна:* Лишь продукты загубила и песок весь извела!
                Я пойду читать газету, никудышняя ты мать!
                Начинай скорее Дашу в детский садик собирать! - берет газету, отставляет свой стул подальше от стола, садится и начинает читать
*Вед:* Но капризничает Даша. Альбина пытается надеть «дочке» Даше шапочку.
*Даша:* Не хочу я в детский сад! Дай-ка лучше мне конфет,
             Что в шкафу у нас лежат – отталкивает руку «мамы» Альбины, сопротивляется, говорит  капризным голосом.
*Вед:* Достается нашей маме, «папе» с «дочкой»- все не так!
       Оба недовольны мамой, пилят за любой пустяк!
*Ульяна:* Нету вовремя обеда - Опозданье пять минут!!!! - показывает на часы
*Альбина*: Дочка Даша привереда есть опять не хочет суп! - берет половник и кастрюлю, «наливает» суп « дочери» в тарелку. Даша пробует из тарелки суп, с гримасой отодвигает тарелку
*Вед:* «Папу» мусор раздражает...
*Ульяна:* Почему не убрала?! - показывает на бумажку возле стола. Альбина берет совок и веник, бросается подметать.
*Вед:* Сам с газетой отдыхает, а  у «мамы» все дела!
Альбина вытирает стол, собирает тарелки, немного отходит от стола.
*Вед:* В общем, надоело Альбине все капризы их сносить.
*Альбина:* Я не буду больше мамой - девочкой хочу я быть! - возвращается к столу, решительно ставит тарелки на стол.
*Вед:* Так поссорились подружки - три веселых хохотушки...
Девочки расходятся в разные стороны. Каждая говорит из своего угла.
*Даша:* Насмотрелись мы на Альбину…
*Ульяна:* Быть никто не хочет «мамой»!
*Альбина:  В этом некого винить...
Вместе:* Просто - трудно мамой быть

----------

Lenochka121212 (09.01.2020), mitraxova (02.11.2020), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.02.2019), VITA786 (02.02.2019), Лопаток (09.02.2019), Лорис (06.01.2019), Милашка Осенняя (24.01.2022)

----------


## Ильенко Елена

СКАЗОЧКА ПРО УТЁНКА КРЯКА.
(АВТОР: Зубова Татьяна Валерьевна  Урал)

Жил да был утёнок Кряк.
Только делал всё не так....
Вроде бы совсем не злой...
Но какой-то не такой....

Утёнок-девочка:
Этот Кряк такой проказник....!!!
Вечно он сестрёнок дразнит!!!
То за хвостик ущепнёт, 
То смеяться вдруг начнёт...!!!

Вторая девочка-утёнок:
И в округе говорят:
Обижает всех подряд.
Удивляется народ:
Как пройдёт - так ущипнёт!!!

Третья уточка:
С виду маленький такой,
Но какой-то шебутной...

Вед:
Как-то раз пошли купаться.
Говорит всем утка -мать:

Мать:
"Что бы вместе всем держаться !!!
Далеко не заплывать!!!
Ходит рядышком лиса,
Крадёт уточек она......"

Кряк:
Фу!... Подумаешь, лиса!
Да лиса мне не страшна....!
Если только захочу,
Сам лису я украду...!!!

Мама- утка:
И не вздумай отрываться. 
Будем вместе все купаться!!
( обращаясь к гостям)
На прогулку как пойдём.
Сразу песенку поём.
В пары поскорей вставайте,
Дружно песню начинайте!!!
Песню эту каждый знает.
Вся деревня подпевает.
Песня-танец " Мы уточки".
Утёнок Кряк во время построения в пары прячется за дверью зала. После танца дети садятся на места,  а мама -Утка спохватывается , что его нет и начинает причитать:

ОЙ-ё-ёй!!! А где же Кряк? 
Что, пропал? Ну как же так?
Я ж его предупредила...!
Отрываться запретила!!!
Где сейчас его искать???
И куда сейчас бежать???
( обращаясь к зрителям) 
Может,  видели его,
Кряка  -  сына моего?
Слышен из-за двери крик Кряка:
Помогите, помогите, 
От Лисы меня спасите!!!
Мама- Утка:
Ой, бегу, бегу, бегу,
От Лисы тебя спасу!!!
Звучит музыка - мама-Утка убегает; возвращается с Кряком, говорит:
Что, хотел украсть Лисичку?
А Лиса ведь не сестричка....!!!
У неё ведь зубки есть:
Любит Лисонька поесть...
Кряк трёт ручку (локоток).
Что? Лисичка укусила?
Я ж тебя предупредила!!!

Кряк:
Всё! Простите! Понял я!
Буду слушаться всегда!

Мама-Утка:
Наконец-то, как я рада,
Что сыночек мой родной
Понял - слушаться ведь надо,
Если хочешь жить с семьёй!!!
Ладно, будем веселиться,
В танце парами кружиться!!!
Становитесь, детвора,
Все вы радость для меня!!!
Парный танец с хлопками.

КОНЕЦ.

----------

Elena1959 (07.10.2019), m-diana-2007 (08.01.2019), SSVETLANA (01.01.2016), verazalit (10.02.2019)

----------


## Ульяна71

*Irina Montreal*, 
Ирина, ести можно ноты к сценке "Перчатки", пожалуйста!!! Юлия

----------


## Ульяна71

ЕДЕМ НА СТАНЦИЮ «КИСКИНО»
Весенний кузовок: 
сказки для бабушек и мам
(2 мл. гр., сред. гр).

действующие лица
Взрослые:
Ведущая
Весна
Дети:
Дети с игрушками
Маша
Медведь

Ход представления
Под музыку дети входят парами в зал , встают полукругом.
Ведущая.
Сегодня день особенный,
Как много в нем улыбок,
Подарков и букетов
И ласковых «спасибо».
Чей это день? Ответьте мне.
Ну, догадайтесь сами,
Весенний день в календаре.
Чей он? Конечно…
Дети.
Мамин.
Первый ребенок.
В день весенний солнечный
Маму поздравляем,
Жизни долгой, радостной
От души желаем.
Второй ребенок.
Встану утром рано,
Поцелую маму.
Подарю цветов букет,
Лучше мамы друга нет! 
Третий ребенок.
Обещаем маму слушать,
Умываться, кашку кушать.
Будем быстро мы расти,
Будет мамочка цвести

Четвертый  ребенок.
Мама, мама, мамочка,
Я тебя люблю,
Я тебя весеннюю
Песенку спою.
Дети исполняют песню «С крыши капают капели»
Ведущая:	Ребятки, я сегодня утром шла в детский сад, и встретила…А впрочем угадайте кого:
	У кого усатая мордочка полосатая? 
	Спинка, словно мостик. За мостиком – хвостик?
	Да, правильно, котенок. Котята, покажитесь!
Выходят трое котят.
Котята:	1.Мы втроем – озорники, плохо мы себя вели:
	2.Мамочку не слушали, кашу плохо кушали.
	3.Мы играли, баловались, а теперь вот потерялись.
	   Как же нам домой попасть?  Ох, не дайте нам пропасть!

Ведущая:	Жалко котят, да, ребята? Давайте поможем им отыскать маму! Едем на станцию Кискино! А вот и поезд подошел! Занимайте места!
«Поезд» - дети «едут» на поезде
Ведущая:	Поезд мчится в Кискино, Проезжаем Близкино,
	Проезжаем Мискино, но не видно Кискино! (садятся)
	Эй, веселые танцоры, вам не скучно ли сидеть?
	Выходите, попляшите, хотим пляску посмотреть!
Мальчик:  Мы зовем девчонок в пляс, и платочки есть у нас!
Пляска с платочками  «Березка»
Ведущая:	Нам надо ехать дальше! (едут под музыку).	
	Но что происходит там за окошком?
	Остановим поезд на немножко!
	Посмотрите-ка, ребята, как волшебница весна
	И луга, и лес, и поле пробудила ото сна.
В зал заходит Солнышко
Ребенок:	Вот и солнышко проснулось, стало лучше припекать.
	Потянулось, улыбнулось, малышей зовет гулять.
Ребенок:	Вместе с солнышком встаем, вместе с солнышком поем.
Песня «Солнышко»
Выбегают девочки с желтыми лентами
Девочки:	1.Просыпалось на заре солнышко за тучкой,
	Выпускало погулять солнечные лучики.
	2.Мы - весенние лучи, мы быстры и горячи.
	3.Мчимся мы вперед, как стрелы, быстро снег растопим белый.
	4.С лучиками танец мы сочинили сами
	    И подарим этот танец любимым бабушке и маме.
Танец «Солнечные лучики»
Солнышко: Дальше буду я светить, а вам счастливо пути! (уходит)
Ведущая:	Теперь на полянке мы поиграем, да мам своих позабавим.
Игра «Собери букет»

Ребенок: Для любимой бабушки песенку споем.
                С праздником поздравим – с женским днем!
Песня «Бабушка моя»
Ведущая:	Здесь музыканты едут отличные
	И инструменты везут нам привычные!
	Слушайте, мамы и удивляйтесь, талантами восхищайтесь!
Оркестр
Ведущая:	Скорее в поезд, детвора! Нам ехать в Кискино пора! (едут)
Ведущая:	Ура! Приехали, ребята! И Кискино нам очень радо!
Котята зовут маму, выходит Кошка, котята окружают ее.
Котята:	Мамочка, ты нас прости! Больше мы не будем!
	С праздником тебя поздравим, песенку тебе подарим.
Песня «О маме»
Кошка:	Ах вы, глупые котятки, непослушные ребятки,
	Я так плакала, ждала, вам печенья напекла.
	И спасибо вам, ребятки, что нашли моих котят.
	Вот печенье вам, котятки, угостите всех ребят.
Ведущая:	И вас мамы, пригласим, в группе чаем угостим.
Уходят в группу

----------

flower2010 (13.01.2018), Irinalbs (09.01.2019), zilena (01.03.2018)

----------


## annapenko

*Для малышей.
Инсценировка «Наша мама».*
Вед.:
Маму любят все на свете,
Мама первый друг.
Любят мам не только дети, 
Любят все вокруг.
Есть мамы у птичек,
Есть мамы у кошек,
Есть мамы у рыбок,
У всех, у всех крошек.
Мамы всякие нужны,
Мамы всякие важны.  
_Вылетают три птички._
1.
Обойди хоть целый свет, 
Лучше нашей мамы нет!
2.
Только солнышко взойдёт,
Червячка она несёт.
3.
Всё хлопочет, всё хлопочет,
Накормить нас, деток, хочет. _(улетают в сторону)_
_Выбегают котята:_
1.
Обойди хоть целый свет,
Лучше кошки мамы нет!
2.
Всё мурлычет, всё хлопочет,
Приласкать нас, деток, хочет
Всех прилижет язычком
И накормит молочком. (убегают)
_Выбегают щенята._
1.
Мы теплее всех одеты,
Лаской маминой согреты,
Только утро настаёт,
Мама косточку несёт.
2.
Обойди хоть целый свет,
Лучше нашей мамы нет!_(убегают)_
_Выходят медвежата._
1.
Только утро настаёт,
Мама мёд уж нам несёт.
2.
Обойди хоть целый свет,
Лучше нашей мамы нет!
_К медвежатам подходят остальные участники инсценировки, остальные дети встают позади полукругом. Исполняется песня «Каждый по- своему маму поздравит». 
_

----------

elka (05.01.2022), Irinalbs (09.01.2019), Mandarinka-79 (07.01.2019), SSVETLANA (01.01.2016), буссоница (14.02.2019), Мусиенко (28.01.2017)

----------


## annapenko

Замечательное стихотворение, которое можно инсценировать.

Маленький зайчонок улыбнулся маме:
- Я тебя люблю вот так! – и развел руками.
- А вот как я тебя люблю! – мать ему сказала,
Развела руками и тоже показала.
- Это очень много, - прошептал зайчишка,
- Это очень, очень много, много, но не слишком.
Он присел и прыгнул высоко, как мячик.
- Я тебя люблю вот так! – засмеялся зайчик.
И тогда ему в ответ, разбежавшись, лихо,
- Вот как я тебя люблю! – подпрыгнула зайчиха.
- Это очень много, - прошептал зайчишка,
- Это очень, очень много, много, но не слишком.
- Я тебя люблю вот так! – зайчик улыбнулся
И на травке-муравке перекувыркнулся.
- А вот как я тебя люблю! – мамочка сказала,
Кувыркнулась, обняла и поцеловала.
- Это очень много, - прошептал зайчишка,
- Это очень, очень много, много, но не слишком.
- Видишь, дерево растет, возле речки прямо?
Я тебя люблю вот так! – понимаешь, мама.
А у мамы на руках видно всю долину.
- Вот как я тебя люблю! – мать сказала сыну.
Так прошел веселый день, в час, когда смеркалось,
Желто-белая луна в небе показалась.
Ночью детям нужно спать даже в нашей сказке.
Зайчик маме прошептал, закрывая глазки:
- От земли и до луны, а потом обратно -
Вот как я тебя люблю! Разве не понятно?..
Подоткнув со всех сторон зайке одеяло,
Тихо-тихо перед сном мама прошептала:
- Это очень-очень много, это так приятно,
Когда любят до луны, а потом обратно!

----------

Elena1959 (07.10.2019), Mandarinka-79 (07.01.2019), SSVETLANA (01.01.2016), vesto4ka (21.01.2018), zilena (01.03.2018)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Музыка, текст *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------

AgNa (27.02.2018), galy-a (12.02.2017), Ivica (29.12.2015), rekbr (07.11.2016), SSVETLANA (01.01.2016), SvetaH (08.02.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.02.2019), wlx1 (25.02.2018), говорушка (06.02.2021), Гульниза (29.01.2020), Парина (03.01.2019), Свет-Ля-чок (23.01.2019)

----------


## Мусиенко

Драматизация небольшой сказки к 8 марта. Спасибо автору!

http://youtu.be/6KpFtwuAMNk?list=UU2...goOHhxVYznI1qw

----------

kimesha (30.01.2021), linker_59 (29.12.2018), Marina-28-T (13.10.2021), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), Muzira (29.01.2019), SvetaH (08.02.2020), Валентина М (14.01.2022), Валентина Сысуева (03.01.2017), говорушка (14.01.2020), Грезельда (30.01.2022), Лёка61 (21.01.2016), Лилия60 (05.01.2020), Маковка (18.01.2017), С. Еленка (19.01.2016)

----------


## Tata74

Сценка про цыплёнка, который хотел вырасти. Мы показываем с детьми старшей группы. К сожалению автора не знаю.
Ведущая: Был у курочки одной ребенок
       Цыпа – маленький цыпленок
Курочка: Мама Цыпу очень баловала,
За него игрушки убирала.
Одевала и кормила с ложки,
Называла «маленький мой крошка».
Ведущая: Но однажды перед Курочкой –хохлаткой,
Наш цыпленок сильно топнул лапкой.
Цыпленок: Не хочу быть маленьким я мама!
Хочу вырасти большим ,как папа!
Ведущая : Наш цыпленок быстро побежал ,
Лягушат он на тропинке повстречал.
Цыпленок: Позвольте вам задать вопрос один,
Как быстро-быстро вырасти большим?
Лягушонок: Может быть ты на пенечек встанешь?
Сразу на пол метра выше станешь.
(Цыпленок встает на пенек)
Ведущая: Цыпленок на пенечек взгромоздился ,
Лягушонок посмотрел и удивился.
Лягушонок: Нет , не изменилось ни чего,
Цыпленок на пенечке ,только и всего!
Ведущая: Наш Цыпа грустно так примолк,
Вдруг видит, перед ним большой Грибок.
Цыпленок: Позвольте вам задать вопрос один,
Как быстро-быстро вырасти большим?
Грибок: Нам дождик помогает подрасти,
Быть может в лейке принести воды?
(«Поливают» цыпленка)
Польем на крылышко , на хвостик,
Расти у Цыпы клювик-носик!
Ведущая: Цыпленок бедный весь промок.
Разочарован был Грибок…….
Грибок: Не изменилось ничего!
Цыпленок мокрый ,вот и все!
Ведущая: Грибок от Цыпы быстро скрылся,
А на дорожке Поросенок появился.
Цыпленок: Позвольте вам задать вопрос?
Как сделать так , чтоб я подрос?
Поросенок: Я расту, когда питаюсь,
Кушать много я стараюсь,
Вот поешь-ка из ведра,
Может сбудется мечта!
(Подает ведро с едой)
Ведущая: Цыпленок с этим согласился,
Глотал старательно, давился.
А Поросенок почесался
И честно малышу признался.
Поросенок: Нет, не изменилось ничего,
Ты толстый, маленький цыпленок,
Только и всего!!!!
Ведущая: Цыпленок вырасти надежду потерял,
Но, к счастью, он Барбоса повстречал!
Цыпленок: Позвольте Вам задать один вопрос?
Что нужно сделать, чтобы я подрос?
Барбос: Чтоб вырасти таким, как папа ,
Дела большие делать надо.
Попробуй за собой убрать игрушки,
Машинки, мячики и погремушки.
Сам кушай, на прогулку одевайся,
Ну, в общем, взрослым быть старайся!
Цыпленок: Спасибо, дядюшка Барбос, я побегу,
Наверно, это сделать я смогу.
(Цыпленок бежит домой и наводит порядок)
Ведущая: И вот, когда в курятник  Курочка вошла,
От удивления просто расцвела.
Курочка: Кто в комнате порядок наводил?
Цыпленок: Я (делает шаг вперед)
Курочка: А кто посуду грязную помыл?
Цыпленок: Я (делает шаг вперед)
Курочка: А кто цветочки поливал?
Цыпленок: Я (делает шаг вперед)
Курочка: Сынок, совсем большим ты стал!!!!
Цыпленок: Ура!!!!!!
Ведущая: Вот так, ребята! Чтоб большими стать 
Все персонажи: Нам надо маме помогать!!!!!
В оригинале был   Светлячок, мы заменили на Барбоса.

----------

Alehandra (30.01.2021), elis673 (09.01.2019), futnik (18.01.2021), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), laptysha26 (15.01.2019), lar17110 (08.02.2021), lenik (01.02.2019), m-diana-2007 (02.02.2020), MakaRock (29.01.2018), Marg (03.02.2022), mochalova19 (25.01.2019), olgineza (24.01.2019), p.natalka (05.02.2020), Tasya835 (10.02.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (30.12.2019), verazalit (10.02.2019), vlada 05 (26.01.2021), Валентина Сысуева (31.01.2019), Грезельда (30.01.2022), Гульниза (23.01.2022), Елена М (28.01.2018), Женива (08.01.2020), Звонок (06.01.2019), Ирина 78 (09.02.2021), Кривошеева Зимфира (05.02.2018), Лёка61 (05.01.2020), Мара15 (30.01.2018), Орхидея (27.01.2019), соня-поня (24.02.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (28.01.2018), Туся (20.01.2019)

----------


## LER

Сценка "Семейная прогулка"  https://yadi.sk/d/zmb2XWHn3EzHbK

----------

AgNa (15.02.2020), Alexandra_B (18.02.2019), Anna57 (08.01.2020), aram (27.01.2019), futnik (18.01.2021), Irina Sirin (04.01.2020), Irinalbs (09.01.2019), katerina33 (14.02.2019), kattina (17.01.2019), kimesha (26.01.2020), krinka (20.02.2019), kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), laptysha26 (11.02.2019), lar17110 (08.02.2021), larisakoly (10.02.2019), Lenochka121212 (09.01.2020), lenok66 (07.01.2020), Lenylya (30.01.2019), Liko (10.02.2019), linker_59 (28.12.2020), ludmila_zub (10.02.2019), Lusik (20.01.2019), lusina (25.01.2019), Lyudila Mironova (10.02.2019), marimarigold (27.01.2019), Marina-28-T (13.01.2019), mochalova19 (22.01.2019), Mops (13.01.2019), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), Muzira (27.01.2019), nataliua.sm (07.01.2019), olga kh (10.02.2019), Olik-Olik (05.01.2020), oxanaageeva (30.01.2020), pe103400 (09.01.2019), qwertyui (18.01.2019), stranikira (04.01.2019), SvetaH (08.02.2020), Tasya835 (11.02.2020), tatjan60 (25.01.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.02.2019), Treya (18.01.2019), Valera83 (30.01.2019), Vassa (15.01.2019), verazalit (10.02.2019), VITA786 (17.02.2019), Акулина (17.02.2019), Алена.by (28.01.2019), АнютикА (09.02.2019), Блонди (31.01.2021), Валентина М (28.01.2019), гномик (06.01.2019), гномики (28.01.2019), Грезельда (30.01.2022), Гульниза (29.01.2020), Евгения 71 (26.01.2019), Елена М (10.10.2018), Иньчик (04.02.2019), Ира Карлаш (24.01.2019), КНА (27.01.2019), Лариса Антонова (13.01.2020), Ларонька (11.02.2019), Левадана (01.02.2019), Ледок (11.02.2019), Лёка61 (04.01.2019), Лилия60 (05.01.2020), Лопаток (10.02.2019), Людмилая (10.02.2019), Мелодия69 (05.02.2019), Наталi (04.01.2019), наталия анатольевна (27.10.2019), Николь (16.01.2019), оксана 1974 (14.09.2019), Оксана Договорова (20.02.2020), Ольга-Елена (31.01.2019), олька82 (19.01.2020), Олюр (30.01.2019), Римма1961 (03.02.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (11.02.2019), Склярова (23.01.2019), соня-поня (24.02.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (10.02.2019), Таняка (07.02.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (04.02.2019), Ульбинка (10.02.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (21.01.2019), Юлия Шеварева (09.01.2019), Юлл (22.01.2019), ЮНВА (28.01.2019), ююлю (19.01.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Очень много сценок, пьес, сценариев и постановок сказок в этих темах:
8 марта. Подготовительная группа.8 марта. Старшая группа.8 марта. Средняя группа.8 марта. II младшая группа.8 марта. I младшая группа.День Матери. День Отца. День семьи.Музыкальные сказки, мюзиклы и аудиосказки.Инсценировки к праздникам в детском садуПьесы (постановки) и театральные представления
С уважением, модератор Светлана.

----------

Adaneth (24.01.2022), elka (05.01.2022), galy-a (03.01.2019), Irina Sirin (04.01.2020), krinka (20.02.2019), MakaRock (20.01.2021), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), olga kh (10.02.2019), skripka666 (22.02.2021), Valesy (15.02.2019), zwetlana (03.01.2019), Акулина (17.02.2019), буссоница (03.01.2019), говорушка (04.01.2019), ирончик (17.02.2020), Озма (05.01.2019), Свет-Ля-чок (23.01.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (03.01.2019), Ульбинка (18.02.2019)

----------


## annkir

Какой же я?

Сын.
Говорят мне папа с мамой...
Папа.
Ты у нас упрямый!
Все умылись и поели,
Только ты лежишь в постели.
Мама.
Сколько можно повторять,
Что пора тебе вставать!
Сын.
Я умылся чисто с мылом -
Мама сразу похвалила:
Мама.
Вот теперь сынок Алеша,
Ты послушный и хороший!
Сын.
Я всегда у них такой:
То хороший, то плохой!
     (Д. Шеянов)

----------

Irina Sirin (04.01.2020), Irisha-74 (30.01.2019), krinka (20.02.2019), kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), MakaRock (20.01.2021), Marina-28-T (11.11.2021), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), Valesy (21.02.2020), verazalit (10.02.2019), vils77 (13.01.2020), буссоница (25.01.2019), Лилия60 (05.01.2020), НаташаСокол (23.01.2022), Римма1961 (17.02.2019)

----------


## annkir

Стихи на начало праздника. Написаны моим давним знакомым. Позже напишу на окончание праздника.
Много праздников на свете –
Целый год нескучно нам.
Но всех больше любят дети
Праздник бабушек и мам.

В этот день пусть расцветают
Все цветы – идет весна.
Пусть зима скорей растает!
Праздник начинать пора!

Представление покажем,
И поздравим, и споем.
Пусть сегодня скажет каждый,
Что он счастлив! Ну, начнем?

----------

futnik (18.01.2021), Irina Sirin (16.02.2019), MakaRock (20.01.2021), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.02.2019), vils77 (13.01.2020), vlada 05 (26.01.2021), Варшава (15.02.2020), Грезельда (30.01.2022), Лидушка (05.01.2020), Лилия60 (05.01.2020)

----------


## annkir

Вот и на окончание праздника.

Скромный наш концерт окончен,
Но не празднику конец.
Мы для вас старались очень,
Каждый – просто молодец!

Поздравляет вас сердечно
В день весенний детвора,
И желает вам, конечно,
Счастья, долгих лет труда,

И улыбок, и веселья,
Только радостных забот,
Лишь приятных сновидений,
Звезд счастливый хоровод!

----------

futnik (18.01.2021), Irina Sirin (16.02.2019), MakaRock (20.01.2021), Tahik (20.02.2019), буссоница (16.02.2019), Гульниза (23.01.2022), котыша (02.03.2020), Лилия60 (05.01.2020), Лорис (16.02.2019), Наталi (12.01.2020)

----------


## annkir

Продолжаю писать стихи моего давнего знакомого, которые он сочинил по моей просьбе для связок к сценарию 8 Марта, например "Помощники" (было это лет 20 назад, недавно нашла рукописный текст, есть минутка, печатаю). 

Мама спит. Ей на работу
Утром отменен подъем.
А по дому все заботы
Нынче на себя возьмем.

Самый светлый праздник года,
А за ним придет весна.
День длиннее, и природа
Встрепенется ото сна.

Игры бросим мы, по дому
Поскорей начнем дела.
Ведь проснется мама скоро.
Ну, за дело, детвора!

Продолжу позже.

----------

futnik (18.01.2021), MakaRock (20.01.2021), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), skripka666 (22.02.2021), verazalit (20.02.2019), vlada 05 (26.01.2021), Озма (06.01.2020)

----------


## annkir

Написала здесь продолжение, но перенесли в подводки для номеров. Еще сегодня заключительные стихи добавлю там (они тоже больше к подводкам подходят). Собрала все стихи вместе, как основу сценария, помещу в теме праздники.

----------

Irina Sirin (04.01.2020), MakaRock (20.01.2021), mria67mria67 (30.12.2019), vlada 05 (26.01.2021)

----------


## Татьяна Алексеева

Интересные  сценки.  Спасибо.  Обязательно воспользуюсь. Успехов. С уважением, Татьяна




> Мини-сценка на Новый год, а лучше-на 8 марта.


Спасибо Вам  за  полезную  информацию.  Успехов. С уважением, Татьяна




> "Три девчонки».


 Хорошая  сценка.  Когда-то брала  ее именно  на  8  марта.  Спасибо,  что еще  раз  напомнили  о ней.
  Успехов.
  С уважением,  Татьяна .




> Вот небольшая инсценировка, думаю может подойти и на 8 марта.


спасибо  за  интересную  сценку.

 Успехов  и  всех благ.
  С уважением,  Татьяна

----------


## детская

Музыкально-ритмическая композиция «Маленькие мамы»
ТРИ ДЕВОЧКИ с куклами подходят к коляскам, укладывают кукол в коляски, И ВЫКАТЫВАЮТ ИХ НА СЕРЕДИНУ.

Девочки читают:
1. Утром я куклу свою разбудила,
Чисто умыла и нарядила.
Ленточки в косы сама заплела,
На праздник к ребятам её привела.

2. А у моей куколки коса,
И закрываются глаза.
И обуты ножки
В красные сапожки!

3. Куклу я свою люблю,
Спать в коляску положу
Как заботливая мать.
Буду куколку качать.

Девочки поют: Кукол мы своих качаем,
Песню нежно напеваем.
Тихо, куколка, сиди,
Да, смотри, не упади!
Девочки грозят и говорят:

Девочки:Не скучайте вы без нас,
Возвратимся мы сейчас!
Девочки отходят в сторонку пошептаться.

В это время мальчики берут из колясок кукол, прячут их за спины, отходят в сторону.
Девочки возвращаются, заглядывают в коляски и, всплеснув руками, хватаются за голову. Начинают искать кукол, бегая по залу. Возвращаются к коляскам, плачут.
Мальчики подходят к девочкам-жалеют их, возвращают кукол.
Все мальчики: Мы немного пошутили,
И игрушки возвратили.
Можно с вами поиграть,
И коляски покатать?
Девочки: Можно!
Девочки кладут кукол в коляски и все вместе удаляются.

https://yadi.sk/d/386ETCaoS5-COg "Маленькие мамы" нарезки.

----------

AntonAsa1 (05.01.2021), galy-a (13.01.2020), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), Jaga (11.01.2022), kuzia5252 (02.02.2020), NikTanechka (13.01.2020), Tania-112a (27.01.2020), vils77 (13.01.2020), vlada 05 (26.01.2021), говорушка (14.01.2020), котыша (02.03.2020), Лариса Антонова (13.01.2020), Лилия60 (05.06.2020), Лорис (28.01.2020), Людмила268 (19.01.2022), НАТАШАМИ (13.01.2020), Натка14 (13.01.2020), Озма (13.01.2020)

----------


## Татьяна Алексеева

Занятная   сценка  к  8  марта   для  подготовительной  группы      -   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fb_WULrC2w

----------

futnik (18.01.2021), Irina Tolova (07.02.2021), olka-domisolka (27.01.2020), skrat.10 (27.01.2020), SvetaH (08.02.2020), vlada 05 (26.01.2021), zwetlana (27.01.2020), Гульниза (29.01.2020), Дзюбкина (27.01.2020), лооловлолвт (31.01.2020), окси 777 (26.01.2020)

----------


## annkir

Сценка «Находчивая мама»
Действующие лица: автор, мама, дочка.

Автор: Погореловский «Хитрая мама»
Простясь до завтра с детском садом,
Шагает дочка с мамой рядом.
Но вот заныла по пути:
— Устала я шагать-идти!..

— Зачем шагать? — сказала мать. —
Попробуй зайцем поскакать.
Вот так!
Ещё давай-ка!
Отлично!..
Ай да зайка!
Теперь попробуй, покажи-ка,
Как семенит к норе ежиха...
Теперь — как бегает щенок.
Ух, как!
Стремглав, не чуя ног!

Как за птенцом крадётся кошка?
Неслышно,
вкрадчиво,
сторожко...
А как ступает слон большой?
Трясутся стены дома!
А как бельчонок?..
Но постой!
Вот мы уже и дома!

----------

Irisha-74 (31.01.2020), vlada 05 (26.01.2021)

----------


## annkir

А. Мецгер. Бабушка, я тебя люблю
Подарю я солнышко
Бабушке своей,
Чтоб в глазах грустиночек
Не было у ней.
Засветилась радостью
Этим ясным днем
Каждая морщиночка
На лице родном.
Я цветочек аленький
Также подарю
И скажу ей: «Бабушка,
Я тебя люблю!»

Н. Красильников. Бабушкины варежки
В окна стучится холодная вьюга,
Бабушка варежки вяжет для внука.
Тёплые, добрые руки у бабушки,
Добрые, тёплые выйдут и варежки.
Выбежит утром на улицу внук
И ощутит теплоту её рук.

----------

Irina Tolova (07.02.2021), Irisha-74 (31.01.2020)

----------


## алла иванова

> Музыкально-ритмическая композиция «Маленькие мамы»
> ТРИ ДЕВОЧКИ с куклами подходят к коляскам, укладывают кукол в коляски, И ВЫКАТЫВАЮТ ИХ НА СЕРЕДИНУ.
> 
> Девочки читают:
> 1. Утром я куклу свою разбудила,
> Чисто умыла и нарядила.
> Ленточки в косы сама заплела,
> На праздник к ребятам её привела.
> 
> ...


Спасибо за сценку! Украсит праздничное поздравление  к празднику  День матери!!!

----------

Marina-28-T (11.11.2021), детская (03.04.2021), Ярик (22.01.2021)

----------


## Sveta72

*«Поиграем в парикмахеров» для инсценировки на 8 марта* 
Ирина Солнышко

ВЕД: В гости мама поутру собирала детвору. 
          Нарядила всех, одела, только причесать хотела, 
          Как из комнаты: «Динь-дон!» зазвонил вдруг телефон. 
          К трубке мамочку позвали, а детишки ждать не стали, 
          Закричали дружно маме: 
 Дети: - Мы причешемся и сами! 
Аня:  Парикмахеры у нас будут Аня и Тарас. 
           К ним в салон торопись, причешись подстригись. 
 ВЕД: Первым подошел Николка: 
Николка:  - Мне,- сказал,- мешает челка! 
ВЕД:  Аня челку подстригала, тут ровняла, там ровняла, 
АНЯ: Так старалась, что устала…  Глядь – а челочки не стало! 
            Хи-хи-хи, ха-ха-ха! Получилась чепуха!.. 
 ВЕД: А потом пришла Маричка с симпатичною косичкой, 
 ТАРАС: Ах, какая коса! Ах, какая краса! 
 ВЕД: Но сказала вдруг Маричка: 
 МАРИЧКА: - Надоела мне косичка! 
                           Мне косичку подстригите, вот вам денежки, возьмите. 
 ВЕД: И косичку чик-чик быстро ей Тарас состриг. 
           Вот Аленка в кресло села: 
АЛЁНКА:  - Я покраситься хотела, 
                  Самой модной стать решила, только краску не купила. 
 ВЕД: И покрасили Аленку медицинскою зеленкой. 
          Посушили, причесали, в руки зеркало ей дали.  Говорит Аленка:
АЛЁНКА: «Ой, необычный цвет какой!» 
ВЕД:  Тут и мама возвратилась, очень мама удивилась! 
           Поглядела на Николку – а Николка-то без челки! 
 Поглядела на Маричку - а Маричка без косички! 
 Поглядела на Аленку - а Аленка вся в зеленке! 
 Мама в кресло опустилась и за голову схватилась: 
 МАМА: - Ай-ай-ай, ой-ой-ой, что случилось с детворой? 
ВЕД:  И сказали ей ребятки: 
 ДЕТИ: – Мама с нами все в порядке! 
                Зря мы время не теряли: в парикмахеров играли!

----------

Irina Tolova (07.02.2021), Инна Погорелова (06.01.2022), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*Мини-сценка к 8 марта "Бабушка и внучка"*


Бабушка.
Ох, устала, нету сил.
О здоровье б кто спросил!
Целый день бельё стираю,
Как мне справиться не знаю.
Ты бы, внучка, помогла!

Внучка.
Что ты, бабушка, дела!
Некогда мне помогать,
Книжку я должна читать.
На меня не обижайся,
Ты сама уж постарайся.

Бабушка.
Подмела полы повсюду,
Перемыла я посуду,
Ты бы, внучка, помогла!

Внучка.
Что ты, бабушка, дела!
Некогда мне помогать,
С куклой я должна играть.
На меня не обижайся,
Ты сама уж постарайся.

Бабушка.
Тесто нужно замесить
И картошку отварить.
Ты бы, внучка, помогла!

Внучка.
Что ты, бабушка, дела!
Некогда мне помогать,
Ждёт компьютер поиграть.
На меня не обижайся,
Ты сама уж постарайся.


Бабушка.
Вот и справилась с делами,
Вкусно пахнет пирогами.

Внучка.
Ой, бабуля, ты устала,
Дел ведь сделала не мало.
Так и быть я помогу
Съем с тобой по пирогу.

Бабушка.
Что ты, внученька, играй,
Дел своих не прерывай.
Хоть и трудно съесть весьма,
С этим справлюсь я сама.

----------

Irina Tolova (07.02.2021), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), myzic (31.01.2021), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), наталья попова (07.02.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*Сценка "Грибок"*
(мальчик Толя, собачка, кошечка, 2 мальчика или 2 девочки)

ВСЕ Мы подарок маме покупать не станем

Приготовим сами, своими руками.

ТОЛЯ](сидит в центре зала за столиком, лепит) .

Маму очень я люблю, ей грибочек леплю.

Жёлтого возьму немножко - для грибочка будет ножка.


(подходит собачка)

Собачка Во дворе идёт игра, разгулялась детвора.

Вон – взлетает кверху мяч. Вон – лошадка мчится вскачь.

Гав-гав-гав, пойдём со мной. Поиграем с детворой.


Толя Не пойду. Играйте сами. Не мешай, Дружок!

Должен я для милой мамы вылепить грибок


(подходит кошечка)

Кошечка Мальчик, мальчик, поиграем? Новый мячик покатаем?


Толя В мяч и я играть люблю, но сейчас грибок леплю.

Завтра будет праздник мам. Маме я грибок отдам.


(кошечка берёт грибок и убегает, мальчик догоняет её и отбирает грибок. Садится и лепит)


Толя Я по красной шапочке разбросаю крапочки.


(подходят 2 мальчика или 2 девочки)

1 реб. Толя, Толечка вставай. Вместе с нами поиграй.


2 реб. И споём сейчас и спляшем, лихо топнем каблучком!


Толя Всё, готов уже грибок (показывает). Становлюсь я к вам в кружок.
(подбегают кошечка, собачка. Все встают вокруг столика и пляшут)

----------

Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), Tatleo (30.01.2021), Алусик (31.01.2021), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*"Настоящие мужчины"
*
(Сценка к 8 марта)

Ведущая.

В женский день покоя нет, у мужчин - большой совет.


Ребёнок-дедушка.
Ох, сынок, надеюсь, ты не забыл купить цветы?
Мать поздравь, жену и дочку и купи для них платочки,
Постирай, спеки пирог. Я б тебе, сынок, помог,
Но спина давно болит, у меня радикулит.
А по телику – футбол. Ой, смотри, в ворота гол!
Для отказа нет причины, не забудь, что ты мужчина.

Ребёнок-папа.
Ты, сынок, уже большой, мой помощник золотой.
Нарисуй цветы для мамы, стих прочти ей лучший самый,
Подмети полы, сынок. Я б тебе сейчас помог,
Но простыл сегодня я, кашель сильный у меня.
А по телику – футбол. Ой, смотри, в ворота гол!
Для отказа нет причины, не забудь, что ты – мужчина.

Ребёнок-сын.
Слушай, мишка, не вертись, ты сегодня не ленись,
На полу ты не валяйся, под ноги не попадайся.
Причеши свой мех немножко. Я б тебе помог, мой крошка,
Но поел я шоколадку, зуб болит теперь от сладкого.
А по телику – футбол. Ой, смотри, в ворота гол!
Для отказа нет причины, не забудь, что ты мужчина.

Ведущая.
Праздник маме обеспечен, для сомнений нет причины.
Рядом с ней, расправив плечи - настоящие мужчины.

----------

myzic (31.01.2021), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), наталья попова (07.02.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*Сценка `Робот`*

1реб.: Надо сделать подарок маме:
Все домашние дела будем делать сами!

2реб.: Это все же трудно, это не годится...
Сил не хватит, как у мамы, целый день трудиться.
Сделать робот-автомат я вам предлагаю,
Мамин он домашний груд облегчит, я знаю!
Будет выполнять с охотой всю домашнюю работу.
Идут, выводят Робота (реб.) на середину зала.
1реб.:
Вот он — робот-автомат,
Это — творчество ребят.
Кнопки нажимаются — и робот, словно мама,
За пять минут справляется с намеченной программой.
Робот.
Пи-пи-пи-пи-пи-пи-пи...
(Говорит медленно, отрывисто, на одной ноте)
Быстро пыль убрал повсюду,
Перемыл я всю посуду,
Приготовил вам обед,
А потом натер паркет.
Починил ребенку брюки,
На прогулку с ним ходил,
Бабу снежную лепил...
На родительском собраньи
Побывал без опозданья.
Не успел я отдышаться.
(Говорит медленнее и затихает совсем)
Быстро начал накаляться... Пи-пи-пи...
2реб.:
Робот выбился из сил
И работу прекратил.
Удивительное дело,
Как же мама все успела?
3реб.:
Наша мама —- молодчина,
Не сравнится с ней машина.
Хоть в труде всегда она —
И красива, и нежна!

----------

Adaneth (24.01.2022), elka (05.01.2022), kimesha (30.01.2021), myzic (31.01.2021), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), наталья попова (07.02.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022), ташадобрая (31.01.2021)

----------


## Olga E

*Сценка "Ангелы выбирают мам"*


Звучит музыка, девочка выводит детей-ангелов.
Дети-ангелы рассаживаются на облачках.

Ведущая.
Дело было вечером,
Делать было нечего.
Кто на облачке сидел,
Кто на мир сверху смотрел.
Ангелы в лице детей
Выбирали матерей.

1 Ангел.
Скоро мне на свет являться!
Надо мне определяться.
Мама будет у меня
Словно ясная заря.

2 Ангел.
Мама будет у меня
Словно солнце красное.
Меня согреет теплотой,
И улыбкой ясною.

3 Ангел.
Мама будет у меня,
Как вода ключа чиста,
Как пушистый снег нежна,
Тёплой словно дождь весной,
Самой милой и родной.

4 Ангел.
Я такую же хочу,
С вами тоже полечу!
Маму я найду свою.
Крепко, крепко обниму.

В зал под музыку входят мамы (конкурсантки, проходят круг.

1 Ангел.
Вот, смотри, они идут. Их так много там и тут!

Ангелочки спускаются с “облачка” и идут к своим мамам.

1 Ангел.
Маму я хочу вот эту!
В целом мире, знаю, нету
Веселей, нежней добрей,
Краше мамочки моей.

2 Ангел.
Лучше моей мамочки
Нет на белом свете.
Очень маму я люблю
Счастье ей всегда дарю.

3 Ангел.
Мама, мама, мамочка,
Солнышко моё!
Как с тобою радостно,
Как с тобой тепло!
Без тебя в душе моей
Не цветут цветы.
Буду счастлива тогда,
Если рядом ты.

4 Ангел.
Когда я вижу маму,
Хочу поцеловать.
Хочу обнять так крепко,
Чтоб нежность перенять.

Дети обнимают своих мам, садятся каждый на своё место.

----------

Лилия60 (30.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*СЦЕНКА « СЕМЕЙНЫЙ ТОРТ»*

1 девочка /мечтательно/: Как я люблю праздники,
На праздник хорошо всякие сюрпризы готовить.

2 девочка: -Можно самим торт испечь, вкусный –превкусный!

1-ый мальчик: Сюрпризы-это хорошо, но бывает, что и не получается сюрприз.

2-ой мальчик: – Конечно, бывает. Ты помнишь /обращается к 2-ой девочке/, как недавно нашего папу утешали всей семьёй.

2-я девочка: /вздыхает/ - Разве такое забудешь? Папа очень переживал!

1-я девочка: – А что случилось? Расскажите!

2-ой мальчик: - Слушайте!
Папа был наш очень горд! Он испёк огро-омный торт (показывает)
Торт красивый и слоёный, но такой он был солёный!!! (морщится)

1-ый мал. и 1-ая дев./ удивлённо переспрашивают/:
- Солёный?!

2-я девочка: (продолжает печально)
- Да! Солёный!
Удивительно невкусный (машет рукой)
Ходит папа грустный-грустный. (печально)

2-ой мальчик:- Долго объяснял потом,
Как он спутал соль с песком. (разводит руками и показывает, как солил)
Говорил, что бестолковый./вздыхает/
Жалко папу!

2-я девочка: /вторит/ жалко папу!

Все повторяют: (вздыхая)
Жалко папу!

1-я девочка:/радостно: Видно новый (грозит пальчиком)
(лукаво) рецепт японский был такой.

1 мальчик: /подхватывает/- Солью сыпать каждый слой. (показывает)

2-ой мальчик: (радостно) Ах, как мама удивлялась, удивлялась, улыбалась.
А потом она сказала: Всего трудней всегда начало!

Все повторяют: Всего трудней всегда начало!

2-я девочка: (решительно машет рукой)
Неудачу позабудем! (с улыбкой грозит пальчиком)
По-японски печь не будем!

Все: - Не будем! (топают ногой)

2-ой мальчик: - Испечём сейчас большой вкусный торт...

Вместе: /весело/ мы всей семьёй!

----------

Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022), Туся (07.02.2021)

----------


## Olga E

*Сценка «Пирог для мамы» (подг. гр.)*
Папа. Я пришел с работы, дети,
Поскорее папу встретьте!
Дети. Почему сегодня рано?
Папа. Завтра праздник нашей мамы,
Наших бабушек старушек,
Женщин, девочек подружек.
Отпросился я с работы,
Чтоб взять мамины заботы.
Дети. Что нам делать? Как нам быть?
Что же маме подарить?
Папа. Мы гадать не будем с вами,
Испечем пирог для мамы.
Дети. Мы сегодня станем сами
На часочек поварами.
Фартуки оденем смело,
Примемся скорей за дело.
Папа. Нам нужны для пирога
Соль, сметана и мука,
Сахар, дрожжи и яйцо,
И, конечно, молоко.
Дети ставят продукты на стол и поют песенку:
Мы для мамы в день весенний
Приготовим угощенье.
Мы пирог испечем
И поздравим с Женским днем!
Фартуки скорей оденем,
Принимаемся за дело.
Все продукты есть у нас,
Печь пирог начнем сейчас.
Папа. Стойте! Я совсем забыл!
Цветов для мамы не купил!
Вы пока здесь посидите
И меня с букетом ждите.
Первый ребенок. Так сидеть мне надоело.
Второй ребенок. А давай займемся делом.
Мы для бабушки и мамы
Коврик нарисуем сами.
Первый ребенок. А по коврику – цветы
Небывалой красоты!
Дети убегают рисовать. Звучит музыка, входит кот.
Кот Мурзик. Мяу! Вкусно пахнет тут!
Что-то к празднику пекут!
Вот сметана на столе,
Повезло, представьте, мне.
Я сметанку утащу
И Мурлыке подарю.
Ведь Мурлыка, хоть и кошка,
Тоже женщина немножко.
И к тому ж моя подружка!
Почешу ее за ушком,
Сладко песенку спою
И сметанку подарю.
Сам же выпью молочка.
Ох, какая вкуснота!
Кот пьет, вытирает усы, берет сметанку и уходит. Выбегает мышка.
Мышка. Пи-пи-пи! Как пахнет тут!
Что-то к празднику пекут!
Здесь продуктов прям не счесть!
Для меня яичко есть.
Завтра праздник у меня,
Утащу яичко я.
Всех подружек позову
Я яичком угощу.
Берет яичко и убегает. Выходит кот и кошка.
Кот Мурзик. Мурлыка, я в тебя влюблен!
Я потерял покой и сон.
Всех кошек ты красивее!
Я всех котов счастливее!
Кошка Мурлыка. Ах, Мурзик, льстишь ты мне опять.
Устала праздника я ждать.
Что ты мне к празднику подаришь?
Как кошечку свою поздравишь?
Кот Мурзик. Я для своей любимой кошки
Сметаны баночку достал.
(кот дарит банку сметаны)
Кошка Мурлыка. Уже люблю тебя немножко ….
Кот Мурзик. Немножко? Ну я так и знал.
Кот и Кошка уходят, выходят папа и дети.
Папа. Я цветов купил, друзья.
Печь пирог уже пора.
Дети. Посмотрите! Кто здесь был?
Кто все это натворил?
1-й ребенок. Вся рассыпана мука,
Нет яйца, нет молока!
2-й ребенок. И сметаны след простыл.
Кто все это утащил?
Папа. Догадался я, друзья,
Кто заглядывал сюда.
Мурзик-кот, сюда иди
Да всю правду доложи.
Кот Мурзик. Я на кухню заходил,
Я сметану утащил!
С праздником поздравил кошку,
Подкормил ее немножко.
Да и сам поел слегка:
Выпил банку молока.
1-й ребенок. А яйцо ты тоже взял?
Кот Мурзик. Нет, яичко я не брал.
Выбегает мышка.
Мышка. Я на кухне здесь была, я яичко унесла.
Не сердитесь вы, друзья, праздник есть и у меня.
Папа. Что, ж пирог не получился, наш подарок развалился.
Стук в дверь.
Это мама с бабушкой. Ой, как неприятно:
Нет у нас подарка, это так досадно!
Входят мама и бабушка, они несут пирог.
Мама. Все скорее к нам бегите, нам с бабулей помогите!
Папа. Что за чудо, прямо в срок….
Все. Это праздничный пирог!
Папа. (с цветами). Чтобы стол красивым был, я цветов для вас купил!
Дети (с ковриком) А вот и наш подарок, ковер красив и ярок!
Мама и Бабушка. Ах, как приятно нам, родные! Заботливые вы какие!
Мышка, Мурзик и Мурлыка.
А мы к празднику сейчас
Танец всем покажем наш.

----------

Irina Tolova (07.02.2021), kimesha (30.01.2021), Гульниза (23.01.2022), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*"КАК ЗАЙЧАТА МАМУ ИСКАЛИ"*
Действующие лица:
Сорока
Ворона
Зайчиха
Первый зайчонок
Второй зайчонок
Медведь
Мышка
Белка

Лесная полянка. На полянке — три березки, пенек, дуб с дуплом. Под корнями дуба — берлога.
Под музыку вылетают Сорока и Ворона.

Сорока:
Эй, подружка, ты слыхала?
Нынче на рассвете
У зайчихи-бедолаги
Потерялись дети!
Ворона:
Дети, говоришь, пропали?
Это же кошмар!
Надо их найти скорее!
Полетели, карр!
Улетают. Появляются два зайчонка: один побольше ростом, другой — поменьше. Младший зайчонок громко плачет.
Первый зайчонок:
Ты, братишка, не реви —
Обойдем весь лес
И отыщем нашу маму,
Если волк не съест.
Второй зайчонок:
Как же мы ее найдем?
Лес такой большой!
Здесь мы просто пропадем
Без мамы дорогой.
Оба плачут. Из дупла выглядывает Белка.
Белка:
Это что тут за потоп?
Мокро все от слез.
Кто же плачет горько так
Здесь, в тени берез?
Первый зайчонок:
Это мы, зайчата, плачем —
Потеряли домик свой.
Второй зайчонок:
Нам без мамы очень страшно!
Мы хотим домой!
Выбегает мышка.
Мышка:
Ай-яй-яй, беда какая!
Бедные зайчата!
Как же трудно вам без мамы
Здесь в лесу, ребята!
Кто ж вас, бедненьких, накормит,
Кто вас пожалеет?
Кто сырой холодной ночью
Малышей согреет?
Из берлоги вылезает Медведь.
Медведь:
Что за шум в лесу дремучем?
Что еще за гам?
Кто кричит и громко плачет,
Вспоминая мам?
Белка:
Как тебе не стыдно, Мишка,
Малышей ругать!
Взял бы да помог зайчишкам
Маму отыскать.
Сам-то ты в берлоге с мамой
Сытно ешь и пьешь,
Даже в холод лютый самый
Ты в тепле живешь.
Мышка:
Как же быть им, невезучим?
Кто научит их
Выжить здесь, в лесу дремучем,
Средь зверей чужих?
Медведь:
Да, несладко им придется,
Что лукавить тут!
Если мама не найдется,
Вовсе пропадут.
Мама всех важней на свете,
Всех умней, добрей.
Жить должны все ребятишки
С мамою своей.
Прилетают Сорока и Ворона.
Сорока:
Эй, вы, звери, не шумите —
Маму мы нашли.
Ворона:
На полянку к трем березкам
Маму привели.
Выбегает Зайчиха.
Зайчиха:
Мои милые зайчата!
Как я волновалась!
Убежали вы куда-то —
Я так испугалась!
Я боялась, как бы волки
Вас в лесу не съели,
Как бы вы тут не промокли
И не заболели!
Зайчата (весело):
Хорошо, что мама наша
Отыскалась и пришла,
Хорошо, что мама наша
Нас в лесу нашла!
Было плохо нам без мамы,
Страшно, одиноко,
Но зато теперь мы с братом
Поняли так много!
Мы не будем больше маму
Огорчать и обижать,
Будем слушаться мы маму,
Будем уважать.
Далеко без разрешенья
Убегать не будем
И расскажем всем, что маму
Очень-очень любим!
Зайчата и Зайчиха танцуют.

----------

Алусик (31.01.2021), Гульниза (23.01.2022), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022), ташадобрая (31.01.2021)

----------


## Olga E

*Начало утренника.*

Входят мальчики с цветами и с шарами,оглядывают зал.
1мальчик:Скоро праздник.Все готово?
Эй,никто не опоздал?
2мальчик:Там девчонки все в обновах,
Украшай скорее зал!

(мальчики развешивают шары,ставят цветы в вазы)

3мальчик:Горовил же вам,ребята,
К сроку можем не успеть
4мальчик:Все девчонки виноваты,
Им бы только песни петь!
5мальчик:Тише,тише,не ругайтесь
(смотрит на дверь)
Вот они уж тут как тут!
(все мальчики хором)
Веселее улыбайтесь,
Наши девочки идут!

(звучит торжественная музыка,входят девочки,делают круг почета)

6мальчик:Дорогие наши мамы,
Наши бабушки,друзья!
В этот день чудесный светлый
Просыпается земля.
1девочка:Праздник радостный, веселый
Двери солнца распахнул!
2девочка:Пригласил сюда веселье,
Столько шариков надул!
7 мальчик:(хвастается)Это мы шары надули,
Чтоб вас нынче поздравлять!
8 мальчик:Еле с вечера уснули,
Так боялися проспать!
3девоча:Мы подглядывали,знаем,
Вы, мальчишки,молодцы.
Нынсе женщин поздравляют
Дети,дедушки,отцы.
9мальчик:Вся страна,другие страны
Поздравляют милых мам,
Потому что наши мамы
Всех родней и ближе нам!

----------

Алусик (31.01.2021), Гульниза (23.01.2022), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*Татьяна Шорыгина
«Поздравляем с Женским днем!»*
1. Милых бабушек и мам поздравляем с женским днем!
Пожелать хотим мы вам светлой радости во всем!
Чтобы спорилась работа, чтоб растаяли заботы,
Чтобы много лет подряд был лучист и ясен взгляд!
Чтобы дом был полной чашей, вам желают дети ваши!

2. Маме подарю салфетку, край украшу бахромой,
На салфетке вышью ветку и цветочек голубой.

3. Мы слепили целый город – башни, лестницы, дворцы.
Мы его подарим маме, скажет мама: «Молодцы!»

4. Мы с сестренкою вдвоем всю квартиру уберем.
Испечем пирог румяный, будем ждать прихода мамы.
Только мама на порог – а у нас готов пирог!

5. Я для мамы шью игрушку из цветного лоскутка,
Хвостик вырежу и ушки, ватою набью бока.
Узнаете? Это кот! Я ему раскрашу рот.
Подарю котенка маме, будет жить он вместе с нами.

----------

kimesha (30.01.2021), natka mi (12.01.2022), Алусик (31.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*ШУТОЧНАЯ СЦЕНКА НА 8 МАРТА*

ДЕТИ РАССУЖДАЮТ (по очереди):
- Ребята, а я в детстве такой капризной была… Ох, и трудно моей маме со мной было...
ВСЕ: Трудно...
- Ну, и я не лучше тебя была!
- Ребята, предлагаю объявить и вручить главный приз для каприз!
ВСЕ: Ура!
-Я плакал три часа!
ВСЕ ДЕТИ: Чудеса!
-Я на коврике сидел, И кастрюлями гремел,
Прибежали мама с папой, Дядя Федя с тетей Капой,
Все кастрюли отобрали, Но они не ожидали,
Что припрятал я в углу Сковородку и пилу!
ВСЕ: Ну и ну!
-А я топала ногами, дрыгала руками,
Бегала кругом, И била в стену сапогом!
ВСЕ: Ой-ой-ой!
- Ну, а я протопал, И пропрыгал, И прошмыгал,
И прохрюкал Целый год!
ВСЕ: Во дает!
- И поэтому наш (Имя ребенка) получает приз-сюрприз:
Тазик для рыдания,
И рупор для кричания! (Вручают приз, дети хлопают)
ЗВУЧИТ ТУШ

----------

Akat1954 (11.02.2022), Irina Tolova (07.02.2021), kimesha (30.01.2021), natka mi (12.01.2022), Алусик (31.01.2021), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------


## Olga E

*Прилёт птиц (сценка)*

Влетают «скворцы», с чемоданами. Мальчик и девочка

Скворчиха: Я говорила – подождём, не стоит прилетать!
Скворец: Ну мы пока гнездо совьём и будем деток ждать.
Скворчиха: Ах, как приятно было мне в далёкой южной стороне!
Скворец: На юге, правда, потеплей, но край родной всего милей!
Мальчик: Скажи, откуда эти птицы?
Весна: Вернулись к нам из-за границы…
Мальчик: Скажите, нынче, за границей, какие перья носят птицы?
Скворчиха: Там самый модный рыжий цвет, других цветов почти что нет.
Носы обычны и просты, но укорочены хвосты.
Скворец: Да, много на земле чудес, но мне милей родимый лес…
Смотри, как здесь тепло и сухо. Теперь довольна ты, жена?
Скворчиха: Но всё равно, кругом разруха, квартира срочно мне нужна!

Весна: Летите в парк, не ссорьтесь зря! Вас ждут скворечники, друзья!

Птицы улетают.

Вед.: Всё сегодня расцветает, и танцует, и играет! Как же детям устоять? Тоже надо танцевать!

----------

kimesha (30.01.2021), moderm (06.02.2021), natka mi (12.01.2022), Алусик (31.01.2021), Гульниза (23.01.2022), Лилия60 (30.01.2021), Татьяна Алексеева (11.01.2022)

----------

